# FAQ - Frequently Asked Questions [Ständig erweitert]



## nuts (25. April 2014)

*Wann werden die ICB2.0 ausgeliefert?
*
Die Rahmen werden an Vorbesteller im ersten Mai-Drittel 2016 ausgeliefert. Dann folgen, ebenfalls im Mai, Buildkits und Komplettbikes. Ab Lager verfügbar wird der Rahmen ab Anfang Juni.

*Folgen weitere Komplettbikes?
*
Ja, es werden wieder Komplettbikes angeboten werden, voraussichtlich eine günstige und eine teure Version, ab Spät-Sommer '16 mit "2017er" Komponenten.

*Was wiegt der Rahmen?
*
In Rahmengröße XS liegt der Rahmen ohne Achse und ohne Dämpfer bei 2750 g. In Rahmengröße M bei 2850, Rahmengröße XL bei 3050 g. 
*
Welches Drehmoment wird an welcher Schraube des Rahmens benötigt?
*
Grundsätzlich Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden (außer an den Gewinden der Hauptlagerwelle & Vorspannschraube vom Hauptlager [dort Montagepaste/Fett])

- die Hauptlagerwelle mit 12 Nm einschrauben
- die Einstellschraube vom Hauptlager nur so weit anziehen, bis der Hinterbau spielfrei ist
- die Klemmschraube an der Hauptlagerwelle mit 8 Nm anziehen
- die Schrauben der Dämpferverlängerung an den Sitzstreben mit 8 Nm anziehen
- der Bolzen zur Befestigung des Dämpfers an der Verlängerung mit 10 Nm fixieren
- die Bolzen an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme mit maximal 5 Nm anziehen. Sie dienen nur dazu, das Teil spielfrei zu halten. Die Kraft wird formschlüssig übertragen!
- Zugführungen mit 2,5 Nm anziehen

*
Welchen Einsatzbereich kriegt das ICB 2.0 ? Wird es wieder ein Enduro?
*
Nein, wir werden kein zweites ICB1.0 bauen. Mit dem ICB2.0 wollen wir ein richtig schnelles Bike entwerfen. Dazu braucht es ein *effizientes Fahrwerk und die richtige Geometrie.* Das Bike soll sich aber nicht nur schnell, sondern auch spaßig fahren. Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen. Das Bike soll gegenüber bisher hierfür verfügbaren Rädern einen höheren Spaßfaktor bieten: Weil die Geometrie zum Springen einlädt, weil man sich mit dem Rad richtig gut in Kurven werfen kann. *Im Vergleich zu einem Enduro soll unser Bike besser Beschleunigen, mehr „popp“ aus den Federelementen bereit stellen und deutlich leichter sein.* Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie aufweisen, höhere Reserven in punkto Rahmenstabilität bieten und später, in der Ausstattung, einen gelungenen Mix aus Robustheit und Gewicht bieten.

*Warum wird der Federweg des ICB 2.0 auf maximal 130 mm beschränkt?*

Da Alutech zufrieden mit seinen bisherigen Bikes ist, sollen diese nicht durch das ICB ersetzt werden. Stattdessen soll das ICB 2.0 ein Trailbike weniger Federweg als die bisherigen Alutech Bikes werden. Darum ist der Federweg des ICB 2.0 auf 130 mm festgelegt.
*Warum heißt das Ding wieder „ICB“? So hieß doch schon das erste Bike der Firma Carver!*

Wir sind die Internet Bike Community. Da ist es doch nur logisch, dass die Bikes, die wir entwickeln, Internet Community Bike heißen, oder? Der Name soll die Zugehörigkeit zum Forum ausdrücken und wird auf Dauer nicht als Modellname geführt werden, sondern für das Team, das gemeinsam mit dem IBC Radprodukte entwickelt, stehen.


*Das ICB-Projekt war einzigartig, so etwas kann man gar nicht wiederholen. Warum macht ihr das?*

Das erste Mal ist immer einzigartig. Wir glauben aber fest daran, dass wir auch andere Bike-Produkte gemeinsam mit euch verbessern können, und dabei Firmen, die auf den Endverbraucher hören, eine Plattform bieten. Sollen – und zwar nicht nur einmal.


*Warum wird die zweite Generation ICB nicht gemeinsam mit Carver entwickelt?*

Bei den ICB Entwicklungen handelt es sich um „Projekte“, diese sind sowohl zeitlich als auch inhaltlich begrenzt. Selbiges gilt für die Industriepartnerschaft, auch diese gemeinsame Reise ist auf die Projektdauer begrenzt. Die Projektpartner werden so gewählt, dass sie dem vorformulierten Projektumfang und -inhalt bestmöglich unterstützen können und wollen. Carver war für das ICB1.0 ein Glückstreffer in Hinblick auf Freiheiten und den Mut zur Umsetzung, die Herausforderung im ICB2.0 wird aber vielmehr in der technischen Umsetzung zu finden sein.

*Klasse - wann geht's los?*

Richtige Einstellung - Besuch Alutech in Riva auf dem Stand, oder gedulde Dich noch bis nach dem Festival. Dann geht es hier im Forum richtig rund, weil das Team nicht auf einer Messe steht.

*Wie wirkt sich das auf das bisherige ICB oder das Carver ICB SL aus?*

An sich gar nicht, zumindest nicht direkt. Carver hat sich entschieden, die SL-Version zu entwickeln und führt das Rad unabhängig weiter. In welcher Form und wie können wir leider nicht beeinflussen.

*Wird nur ein Teil neuentwickelt und anderes vom ersten ICB übernommen?*

Nein, das neue ICB ist vollkommen eigenständig und wird von Grund auf neu entwickelt.

*Will Alutech ein bestehendes Bike damit ersetzen?*

Nein, Alutech möchte seine Palette ergänzen. Deshalb wird das neue Bike andere Eigenschaften als bisherige Alutech-Modelle haben.

*Wird es das Rad auch wieder nur in homöopathischen Dosen geben?*

Nein, wir planen durch Crowdfunding und Umfragen dafür zu sorge, dass jeder, der ein Rad will, auch eines bekommt.

*Besteht die Option, dass es ein Carbon-Rad wird?*

Sie bestand - eine erste Umfrage hat sich aber deutlich für Aluminium ausgesprochen, gefolgt von einer Hybrid-Bauweise gefolgt von einem Voll-Carbon-Rahmen. Wir werden aber gegebenenfalls bei Einzelteilen nochmals nachfragen, wenn es konkrete Zahlen zu Gewichtsersparnis und Mehrpreis gibt.

*Besteht, da es sich bei dem einteiligen Hinterbau anbieten würde, denn noch die Möglichkeit eines Carbonhinterbaus?*

Beim Hinterbau sind noch einige Fragen offen, was die genaue Ausführung angeht. Grundsätzlich werden wir CFK beim Hinterbau aber nochmal in Erwägung ziehen, wenn wir konkret wissen, wie er aussieht. Wenn wir dann wissen, was es kosten würde und wie groß die Gewichtsersparnis wäre, wollen wir da nochmal Feedback zu geben. Falls das zeitlich knapp würde, ist aber auch denkbar, dass man es wie beim ICB01 macht, und der Carbon-Hinterbau nachträglich als Update entwickelt wird. Aber wie gesagt, das ist vor der konkreten Konstruktion (bspw.: geht das Sitzrohr bis zum Hauptlager durch, oder weicht es oberhalb aus, um Platz für einen mittig zusammen geführten Hinterbau zu machen?) noch etwas zu früh.

*Gibt es eine Projektübersicht, in der man verfolgen kann, was bereits entschieden wurde?*

Ja, und zwar nebenan.
________

_*Noch Fragen? Stell sie hier, wir antworten schnellstmöglich.*_


----------



## boescha (25. April 2014)

Was bedeutet das denn für das MY2015 des ICB1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (25. April 2014)

Wenn es denn eins gibt. So wie das dieses Jahr läuft sehe ich endgültig schwarz.


----------



## cocaine78 (25. April 2014)

Ich denke, das Carver Projekt ist mit dem SL dann auch erledigt. Sie hatten die Chance, ihren Namen etwas bekannter zu machen. Inwieweit sie das getan haben - positiv oder negativ - sei mal dahin gestellt. 
Ich finde es gut, dass ein anderer sich dem ganzen annehmen darf... Und freu mich trotzdem auf meinen Carver ICB Rahmen!


----------



## nuts (25. April 2014)

Carver hat sich entschieden die SL-Variante zu bringen - das ist vom ICB2.0 gänzlich unbeeinflusst.


----------



## Kharne (25. April 2014)

Wieder in homöpatischen Dosen wie dieses und letztes Jahr? Und was kommt danach? Sei realistisch, das Projekt war nie wirklich willkommen bei Carver/FXXL und wird bald sang- und klanglos verschwinden.


----------



## filkajo (25. April 2014)

"Uns gelüstet es nach etwas Anderem, Frischerem – und vielleicht Besserem. Es soll leicht sein, trotzdem stabil, es soll schnell sein, trotzdem verspielt, es soll ein Allrounder sein und trotzdem in jeder Disziplin gut sein, es soll einfach das Mountainbike werden."

Liest sich wie die Vorbage zum ICB...

"Die nächste Frage ist vermutlich: Warum entwickeln wir nicht das erste ICB weiter, sondern machen ein neues Fass auf?"

Warum denn nicht?

Oder warum nicht ein eindeutiges Einsatzgebiet festlegen anstatt wieder ein Enduro aufzubauen?


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. April 2014)

Ich fände groß dimensionierte Hauptlager in guter Qualität mal sinnvoll.
Beim ICB1 ist das ja leider suboptimal..


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (25. April 2014)

Hmmm... kurz überflogen und folgendes zum Thema: 

- Federweg vr. 170mm in Kombi mit einem 650 B LRS
- Federweg hr. 160 oder 180 je nach Auslegung des Einsatzzwecks
- stabile Lager und etwas haltbarer sowie größer im Einbaumaß
- Alu Rahmen in Verbindung mit einem Carbon Hinterbau mit Umlenkwippe 
- Design schlicht und elegant - schwarz matt mit carbon optik oder silber poliert (50/ 50) zusätzlich farbiger decor oder farbiger logodecor mit	
  ausläufer..... 

Ich hatte gerad mal meine Wunschliste und bin kein ICB - Fahrer, aber da das Thema interessant ist.... wollt ich mal fakten schaffen. 
Mehrheitlich wird das ICB 2.0 in Richtung Enduro rauslaufen.... frage hier ist dann nun - ob das eher ein All-Mountain-Enduro oder sogar FreerideEnduro werden soll. 

Es ist angedacht die Kinematik neu zu entwickeln oder nur vom ICB 1.0 zu adaptieren ?

Gebt mal Feedback und etc. 

Ride on A.K.


----------



## rider1970 (25. April 2014)

Bin mal gespannt was mit alutech da raus kommt. Wird es auch wieder Abstimmungen geben?


----------



## janifabi (26. April 2014)

also ich finds klasse, dass jetzt Alutech für das ICB2.0
mit einsteigt.


Carver hat meines Erachtens leider nie richtig Interesse an diesem Projekt gezeigt.
Aber mit Alutech wird das bestimmt super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KainerM (26. April 2014)

Ich hoffe, ihr wählt einen anderen Namen als "ICB 2.0". Für mich ist das ICB irgendwie das Carver ICB, und das wird auch "immer" so bleiben.

Und ansonsten: Gebt dem Rad Charakter, auf dass es nicht "noch ein weiteres Enduro" wird.

mfg.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Projektpartner werden so gewählt, dass sie dem vorformulierten Projektumfang und -inhalt bestmöglich _*unterstützen können und wollen*_. Carver war für das ICB1.0 ein _*Glückstreffer in Hinblick auf Freiheiten und den Mut zur Umsetzung*_, die Herausforderung im ICB2.0 wird aber vielmehr in der technischen Umsetzung zu finden sein.



sorry, äh nein....
als ICB fahrer darf ich das ja wohl beurteilen,... und ich hatte nie das Gefühl das Carver das "unterstützen wollte und konnte".
Das lag weniger an den Leuten sondern einfach an der Struktur der Fimra und den ganzen Verflechtungen mit XXL usw.

Also Glückstreffer? sicher nicht.
Werde ja wirklich des öfteren auf das icb angesprochen wenn ich unterwegs bin.
Wenn jemand fragt ob ich das bike gut finde: ganz klar ja.
Wenn jemand fragt ob er sich ein Carver kaufen soll: Nie im Leben lass es lauf weg...

Ich würde bei Carver nie wieder etwas kaufen. 



nuts schrieb:


> Carver hat sich entschieden die SL-Variante zu bringen - das ist vom ICB2.0 gänzlich unbeeinflusst.



Als Modell 2015 im jannuar 2016 oder? Die schaffen es doch nicht einmal einen Ersatz Rahmen innerhalb von einem Jahr zu liefern... 


_*
Jetzt positiv:*_
Bei Alutech kann ich mir richtig gut Vorstellen das das besser wird. Ganz egal was da für ein Bike dabei raus kommt... das wird sicher cool.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. April 2014)

Klingt sehr sehr interessant


----------



## lest (27. April 2014)

Wie genau sieht das crowd sourcing Modell aus?

Schön, dass das "alte ICB Bike" als Projekt definiert und daher inhaltlich und zeitlich begrenzt war. Am Ende habt ihr sogar jemand der von Projektmanagement eine Ahnung hat? 
Wie sieht denn der Projektplan so ganz grob aus? "Zeit nehmen die man braucht" ist ja ok - aber vielleicht gibt es ja eine ganz grobe TTM Vorstellung? Und inhaltlich?

Wann werden wir denn wissen um was für eine Art von Bike(s) es sich handelt? Erst ab dann weiß ich ja ob das Projekt für mich als Unterstützer interessant ist oder nicht.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2014)

Genau. Projekt- bzw. Zeitplan wäre gut zu wissen? Soll zur Eurobike der erste Prototyp präsentiert werden können? Danke


----------



## konsti-d (27. April 2014)

ihr habt´s nicht verstanden was es heißt sich Zeit zu nehmen und jetzt keinen Druck zu machen oder? Was erwartet ihr für ne Antwort? Ihr nagelt sie ja doch wieder nur drauf fest, wenn sie sich äußern. 
Also lasst´s lieber gut sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeridefritz (27. April 2014)

Und 27,5 bzw. 29 Zoll wird wohl auch vorgegeben ...um sich gar nicht erst mit einem klaren Umfrageergebniss FÜR 26 Zoll auseinandersetzen zu müssen!


----------



## lest (27. April 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> ihr habt´s nicht verstanden was es heißt sich Zeit zu nehmen und jetzt keinen Druck zu machen oder? Was erwartet ihr für ne Antwort? Ihr nagelt sie ja doch wieder nur drauf fest, wenn sie sich äußern.
> Also lasst´s lieber gut sein



Welcher Druck?
Wenn es ein Projekt ist, dann hat es auch einen Projektplan.
Wenn es ein Projekt ist, dann muss auch im Rahmen der Initiierung die Finanzierung geklärt sein.

Ob das jetzt 120mm Federweg, 29'', Carbon und im Milka Anstrich daher kommt ist da komplett außen vor.
Interessant wären Meilensteine. Welche Entscheidungen sind gesetzt, welche diskutiert man mit der Community, bis zu welchem Zeitpunkt soll welches Modul fertig sein? Auch wenn es in der Detailstufe vielleicht noch keine Überlegungen gibt, muss ja im Vorfeld schon einiges an Evaluation passiert sein - sonst wäre das Projekt ja nicht gestartet und kommuniziert worden. Insofern nehme ich auch an, dass es einen groben Zeitplan gibt. Zeit ist Geld - und wenn die Community das finanzieren soll (wie?), dann brauch sie diese Info - sooner or later.


----------



## konsti-d (27. April 2014)

lest schrieb:


> .... Zeit ist Geld ...


ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob deine Einstellung die passende für das geplante Projekt ist. Das soll glaub ich anders laufen - was unter anderem ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal sein soll, soweit ich das verstanden hab. Den primär monetär am Projekt interessierten Partner hatten wir doch schon - war wohl zu wenig zu holen bei zu großem Aufwand.


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. April 2014)

lest schrieb:


> Welcher Druck?
> Wenn es ein Projekt ist, dann hat es auch einen Projektplan.
> Wenn es ein Projekt ist, dann muss auch im Rahmen der Initiierung die Finanzierung geklärt sein.
> 
> ...


----------



## lest (27. April 2014)

konsti-d schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob deine Einstellung die passende für das geplante Projekt ist. [...]



Meine ganz persönliche Einstellung? 
Bei dem Projekt kann ja unter dem Strich kein Verlust bei raus kommen. Dann würde jemand im wirtschaftlichen Sinne schlecht agieren - und wer bezahlt diese Rechnung dann? Natürlich die Leute die so ein Bike haben wollen - andere Stakeholder gibt es ja sonst nicht. Oder macht Coco Cola Werbung drauf? Und für 1 PT Arbeitsleistung (in DE und je nach Berufsbild natürlich) kann ich viele Rahmen in Taiwan zusammen schweißen lassen.

Ach ist mir auch egal... ich fühle mich nur chronisch unterinformiert.


----------



## GoldenerGott (28. April 2014)

Ich frage mich, was Alutech mit dem Projekt bezweckt? Soll das ein Fanes 2.0 werden?
Vielleicht wird der Irrweg mit den extrem tiefen Tretlagern wieder verlassen. Ich verstehe und kenne die Vorteile eines tiefen Tretlagers im DH, wenn man die Kurbeln sowieso meistens waagerecht stehen hat. Beim Uphill auf verblockten Pfaden stört das aber nur und führt zu geschrotteten Pedalen und verkratzten Kurbeln. Man sollte mal wieder ein Bike entwerfen, das nicht nach den Wünschen von Enduro-Rennfahrern und shuttelnden Biketestern entwickelt wurde, die sowieso jedes Jahr ein neues Bike mit neuen Anbauteilen fahren können.


----------



## nuts (28. April 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Wieder in homöpatischen Dosen wie dieses und letztes Jahr? Und was kommt danach? Sei realistisch, das Projekt war nie wirklich willkommen bei Carver/FXXL und wird bald sang- und klanglos verschwinden.



Alutech ist nicht Carver/FXXL. Deshalb wird es hoffentlich anders laufen.



rider1970 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was mit alutech da raus kommt. Wird es auch wieder Abstimmungen geben?



Jawohl. Wir werden sowohl neu Ideen generieren, als auch neu aussuchen. 

Das neue Rad wird sehr wenig mit dem ersten ICB zu tun haben.



GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was Alutech mit dem Projekt bezweckt? Soll das ein Fanes 2.0 werden?



Neue Zielgruppe, anderer Einsatzbereich als Fanes, Sennes, Teibun...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. April 2014)

Beim ICB 1.0 war am Anfang die Abstimmung, was es denn werden sollte. Ergebnis: Enduro mit Allmountainqualitäten. Ist m.E. spätestens mit dem Lenkwinkel und dem Rahmengewicht dann in die Wüste geschickt worden. Raus kam ein Bergab-Enduro mit der Gelegenheit zum Rauffahren. Jetzt bitte nicht losschreien, mag ja auch gut sein, ist aber nichts mit Allmountaingenen.

Was mich massiv gestört hatte, war das Qualitätsbewußtsein der Macher. Wenn z.B. die ersten Rahmen mit erheblichen Abweichungen der Zentrallage der Wippe kommen, dann erwarte ich auf meine Nachfrage, wie denn die Fertigungstoleranzvorgabe gegenüber dem Hersteller war, nicht die Antwort, dass die keine bekommen, da die das eh besser wüssten. Toleranzenvorgaben gäbe es im Fahrradbau nicht. Da fällt mir nix zu ein!  :-( 

Die Fertigungsqualität des ICB ist grottig. Da hilft auch beim Bikeheftchentest nicht die Ausrede, der Lenkwinkel unter 65° beruhe nur darauf, dass es ein Vorserienrahmen sein. Glaub ich einfach nicht, würde auch keinem ICB-Eigner raten, seins nachzumessen. Gibt nur Frust.

Soweit ich jetzt absehen kann, soll jetzt wohl eher eine verschärfte Enduro-Variante gebaut werden, da sich wieder einige, wenige Fahrer mit ihren Interessen nach vorn drängen. Dann wäre ich gleich ´raus, da ich dafür keine Verwendung habe. 

Die jetzige Zielbeschreibung ist mir aber viel zu sehr mit Allgemeinausdrücken und Zielkonflikten beladen, als dass ich wirklich absehen könnte, was da angestrebt wird.


----------



## esta (28. April 2014)

Gibt es überhaupt die möglichkeit das es ein Carbonrahmen wird? Das lohnt sich doch eigentlich nur für größere/extrem teure Serien.
Habe in den Kommentare mit der ICB 2.0 Ankündigung öfter gelesen das das gewünscht wird.


----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Beim ICB 1.0 war am Anfang die Abstimmung, was es denn werden sollte. Ergebnis: Enduro mit Allmountainqualitäten. Ist m.E. spätestens mit dem Lenkwinkel und dem Rahmengewicht dann in die Wüste geschickt worden. Raus kam ein Bergab-Enduro mit der Gelegenheit zum Rauffahren. Jetzt bitte nicht losschreien, mag ja auch gut sein, ist aber nichts mit Allmountaingenen.
> 
> Was mich massiv gestört hatte, war das Qualitätsbewußtsein der Macher. Wenn z.B. die ersten Rahmen mit erheblichen Abweichungen der Zentrallage der Wippe kommen, dann erwarte ich auf meine Nachfrage, wie denn die Fertigungstoleranzvorgabe gegenüber dem Hersteller war, nicht die Antwort, dass die keine bekommen, da die das eh besser wüssten. Toleranzenvorgaben gäbe es im Fahrradbau nicht. Da fällt mir nix zu ein!  :-(
> 
> ...


Bei allem was so schief gelaufen ist bei dem Projekt kann man schon mal einen unguten Eindruck gewinnen, aber unter dem Strich ist es ein gelungenes Projekt, ein verdammt geiles Rad (Ja ihr Kritiker und Schlechtredner, seid ihr das Rad schon mal gefahren?). 

Mir stößt das echt übel auf mit welcher polemik und übertreibung hier zum teil das projekt schlecht geredet wird und vor allem das neue tot geredet wird. Ich glaube kaum, das carver extra stefan für die Weiterentwicklung beauftragt, wenn sie es gar nicht auf den Markt bringen wollen. 

Einfach mal weniger negatives zeug lesen und schreiben und mehr biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (28. April 2014)

Die QA war beim ICB 1.0 unter aller sau, aber das ist ja hoffentlich geschichte wenn Alutech das macht. Ich würd mir nen paar mehr Infos wünschen wo die limitierungen des Projekts liegen, ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Rahmen schon abgesteckt wurde bevor man das Projekt hier öffentlich macht.


----------



## Tobiwan (28. April 2014)

Punkt 1: Das Carver ICB fährt sich bergauf wie bergab richtig gut - spitzen Job gemacht.

Punkt 2: Alutech ICB
Für unsere deutschen Strecken hätte ich Bedarf an einem aggressiven, leichten Trailbike mit ca. 120 - 140mm Federweg am Heck, mit dem man auch wellige Trails Vollgas fahren kann. Also ein Single-Trail-Rakete - kurz STR 

Die Diskussion der Radgröße spare ich mir, wobei meine Angabe des Federwegs sinnvoll für ein 26" Rad ist. Bei größeren Rädern halt entsprechend weniger FW.
Also, alle Angaben für 26":
Gesetzt wäre für mich langes Oberrohr - Reach bei Größe M: 435mm.
Kettenstrebenlänge 26": 425 mm .
Tretlager: 340 mm
Lenkwinkel: 66 - 67 °
Sitzwinkel: 73 - 75°
Geometrieverstellung: ja, über Flip-Chip

Vergleichsbikes wären so was wie ein Bashee Spitfire, ein SC Blur TRc oder ähnliche - auf so was hätte ich mal wieder Bock. Das Rad wäre sicherlich auch sehr gut als Tourenbike geeignet.


----------



## benzinkanister (28. April 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Neue Zielgruppe, anderer Einsatzbereich als Fanes, Sennes, Teibun...



...Tofane auch nicht? Aber ein Mountainbike solls schon werden oder?


----------



## hnx (28. April 2014)

Sehe ich genauso wie Tobiwan.
Wenn man danach geht, was die Masse meint zu brauchen, dann wirds wieder ein Enduro, aber eine Nische sehe ich im Augenblick bei den "aggressiven Trailbikes", also wenig Federweg, aber haltbare Anbauteile/Rahmen. Sowas wie das Trek Fuel EX, stabiler und wenn es mit 650b käme, dann wäre auch die Bikebravo-Gemeinde zufrieden.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. April 2014)

Also, bei agressive Trail Bike klingelt bei mir z.B. Pyga...evtl eine Mischung aus OneTen und OneTwenty, etwas in der Art.


----------



## SatanClaus (28. April 2014)

Beim ICB 1.0 Projekt war ich nur Mitleser, habe aber trotzdem ein Frameset gekauft.
Der flache Lenkwinkel geht garnicht, aber in der steilen Einstellung egal ob mit 150 oder 170mm fährt es sich super runter und relativ gut rauf.
Daher finde ich es ist schon ein ein sehr gutes Allroundbike geworden. 
Für das aktuelle Projekt könnte gegenüber dem Ersten das Projektmanagement und die Kommunikation verbessert werden.

Für das Mountainbike, mit dem ich alles machen kann, würde ich mir weniger Gewicht und weniger Federweg wünschen. Wenn die Geometrie dann nicht zu stark abwärts- oder aufwärtsorientiert wird, sollte schon was gutes dabei herauskommen.


----------



## --- (29. April 2014)

Ist das mit dem Lenkwinkel wirklich so ein großes Problem? Könnte man nicht einfach hergehen und dem Rahmen einen Lenkwinkel von 66° verpassen? Den kann man dann entweder so lassen oder mit Hilfe eines Winkelsteuersatzes verändern. Wer es flach mag der nimmt dann eben ein 1,5° Angleset und hat 64,5°. Wer es steil mag der baut den gleichen Steuersatz eben anders herum ein und hat 67,5°.


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2014)

SatanClaus schrieb:


> Beim ICB 1.0 Projekt war ich nur Mitleser, habe aber trotzdem ein Frameset gekauft.
> Der flache Lenkwinkel geht garnicht, aber in der steilen Einstellung egal ob mit 150 oder 170mm fährt es sich super runter und relativ gut rauf.
> Daher finde ich es ist schon ein ein sehr gutes Allroundbike geworden.
> Für das aktuelle Projekt könnte gegenüber dem Ersten das Projektmanagement und die Kommunikation verbessert werden.
> ...


Ich bin ja einer derjenigen die unter dem "schlechten Qualtätsmangement" "leiden müssen". Ich hab ca. 64° Lenkwinkel...

Aber mal im ernst, ein flacher lenkwinkel ist geil! (muss man halt auf vernünftigen trails fahren, und nicht auf dieser flow-trail-krankheit).


----------



## L.Fignon84 (29. April 2014)

Warum wurde bis jetzt noch nichts darüber bekannt gegeben,das das Magazin WOMB mit im Boot sitzt?
Hatte die neue Womb gestern im Briefkasten,und war überrascht,wie groß und ausführlich dort berichtet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boescha (29. April 2014)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Warum wurde bis jetzt noch nichts darüber bekannt gegeben,das das Magazin WOMB mit im Boot sitzt?
> Hatte die neue Womb gestern im Briefkasten,und war überrascht,wie groß und ausführlich dort berichtet wurde.


 
Dochdoch, wurde in dem News-Beitrag zum Projektablauf erwähnt. Steht in dem Artikel was drin, was hier noch nicht geschrieben wurde?


----------



## arghlol (29. April 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich bin ja einer derjenigen die unter dem "schlechten Qualtätsmangement" "leiden müssen". Ich hab ca. 64° Lenkwinkel...
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, ein flacher lenkwinkel ist geil! (muss man halt auf vernünftigen trails fahren, und nicht auf dieser flow-trail-krankheit).


Auf dein "Revier" bin ich ja auch neidisch (zumindest zwischen Juni und Oktober ). Gerade bei den tollen Bildern die ihr da produziert.
Aber nicht jeder hat "richtige" Trails direkt vor der Haustür. Von daher kann ich das mit dem zu flachen Lenkwinkel schon verstehen.

Aber das tolle ist ja, dass das ICB1 eigentlich ein sehr breites Einsatzgebiet hat.
Ich könnte es, sofern ich so fahren könnte wie du, als ideales Rad im hochalpinen Gelände bewegen... gewissermaßen als Langzeitmotivation ;-)


----------



## Baggi4 (30. April 2014)

Die Auswahl erweitern ist gut.

Fanes 26/27,5 160-170mm
Teibun 27,5 146-156mm
Tofane 29 150mm

wird eng da was zu erweitern. einziges was ich seh ist ne 27,5er CC-Feile oder die aussterbende Art 26 Zoll.


----------



## hnx (30. April 2014)

27.5" / 120-130mm mit stabilen Komponenten und gemäßigter Geo.


----------



## SatanClaus (30. April 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> 27.5" / 120-130mm mit stabilen Komponenten und gemäßigter Geo.


Würde mir auch gefallen, so richtung Morpheus Loki.....


----------



## Bench (30. April 2014)

Mir würde was in Richtung des neuen Foxy gefallen...
Aber der Vorschlag in Richtung Camber hat auch was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (1. Mai 2014)

Also ich wäre für was mit 140 - 150 mm federweg
65 - 66° Lenkwinkel
Vorne nur ein Ritzel und iscg tabs.
und 26" warum 26? Weil ich den luxus mag, wenn ich von meinen bikes die mäntel und schläuche und felgen hin und her tauschen kann.
Ich seh das Bike als aggressives Trailbike, was sich gut bergauf und bergab bewegen lässt. Allerdings sehe ich keinen Bedarf für Bikepark tauglichkeit, dafür gibt es richtige fahrräder.
Mehr so ein Ich halte bergauf mit cc fahrern mit und bergab mit enduristen.
Soll halt schon aggressiv sein und spaß machen wenn man damit rumhopsen will wenn ein paar dicke wurzeln kommen oder man auf ner welle abziehen kann.
Man muss damit keine rennen gewinnen, aber viel spaß haben.


----------



## mhedder (1. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre für ein Fat Bike mit der Geo eines modernen Freeride Hardtails.

Möglichst kurze Kettenstreben, Lenkwinkel um die 67 Grad, langer, tiefer Hauptrahmen, auf Federgabeln wie die neue Bluto ausgerichtet.

Gruß Marc


----------



## PamA2013 (1. Mai 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für was mit 140 - 150 mm federweg
> 65 - 66° Lenkwinkel
> Vorne nur ein Ritzel und iscg tabs.
> und 26" warum 26? Weil ich den luxus mag, wenn ich von meinen bikes die mäntel und schläuche und felgen hin und her tauschen kann.
> ...


Im Prinzip das perfekte bike als ergänzung zum downhiller.


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Mai 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip das perfekte bike als ergänzung zum downhiller.



Ich würd noch 10-20mm weniger Federweg bevorzugen, einfach um ein Bike für längere Ausfahrten zu haben , dass auch nicht alles schluckt. Mit 150mm ist man schon wieder so nach am Enduro, dass ich es wohl nicht nützen würde. Aber vom Einsatzgebiet und Grundgedanken bin ich bei Euch!


----------



## rzOne20 (1. Mai 2014)

Also kurz: ein LV 301 oder wie?


----------



## Tobiwan (1. Mai 2014)

Hauptsache mal Blödsinn geschrieben?
Hast du meine oben genannte Bikes gesehen?
Aktuelle Spaßgeometrien unterscheiden sich deutlich von deinem Bayern-Bergsteiger.


----------



## PamA2013 (1. Mai 2014)

Tobiwan schrieb:


> Ich würd noch 10-20mm weniger Federweg bevorzugen, einfach um ein Bike für längere Ausfahrten zu haben , dass auch nicht alles schluckt. Mit 150mm ist man schon wieder so nach am Enduro, dass ich es wohl nicht nützen würde. Aber vom Einsatzgebiet und Grundgedanken bin ich bei Euch!



Kann ich auf der einen seite verstehen, aber auf der anderen seite, 120 ist mir dann doch zu nah an einer cc lutsche, da hab ich ein bisschen sorgen dass der spaßfaktor darunter leiden würde. aber 140 wäre auf jedenfall eine option. Was mir noch wichtig wäre, dass man einen verhältnissmäßig langen Dämpfer verbauen kann. Damit man eine vernünftige auswahl hat und gesetzt dass man einen Luftdämpfer fährt, damit man geringe drücke fahren kann. Vlt bei 140mm federweg einen 216er Dämpfer oder sogar einen 222er.


----------



## Kharne (2. Mai 2014)

Ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2:1 kriegst du für leichte Fahrer nicht mehr gescheit abgestimmt.


----------



## M202 (2. Mai 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2:1 kriegst du für leichte Fahrer nicht mehr gescheit abgestimmt.


bin auch für lange Dämpfer. wie wäre es mit unterschiedlichen aufnahepunkten und Wippen, dann wären doch lange und kurze Dämpfer möglich


----------



## mtintel (2. Mai 2014)

Leute ihr wisst schon, dass es hir um "Frequently Asked Questions" geht und die Diskussionen zu Federweg, Ausstattung und so weiter in anderen Threads stattfindet  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrazerTourer (2. Mai 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Leute ihr wisst schon, dass es hir um "Frequently Asked Questions" geht und die Diskussionen zu Federweg, Ausstattung und so weiter in anderen Threads stattfindet  ?


Das in Griff zu bekommen liegt zum Großteil bei den Administratoren.


----------



## Pintie (2. Mai 2014)

war vielleicht etwas doof 3 Topics zum gleichen Thema aus zu machen...

FAQ macht man normal erst wenn es dazu schon viel gibt


----------



## M202 (2. Mai 2014)

mtintel schrieb:


> Leute ihr wisst schon, dass es hir um "Frequently Asked Questions" geht und die Diskussionen zu Federweg, Ausstattung und so weiter in anderen Threads stattfindet  ?



Stimmt 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> war vielleicht etwas doof 3 Topics zum gleichen Thema aus zu machen...
> 
> FAQ macht man normal erst wenn es dazu schon viel gibt



Stimmt auch, aber Fragen gibt es ja schon viel.....nur die Antworten sind bisher spärlich ...... warten wir mal auf die Questions and Answers.....

Mal sehen, anscheinend geht es ja für uns im Forum erst nach dem Bikefestival richtig los, bzw. nach der Auswertung der mehrdimensionalen Flipcharts.... der Rene Wildhaber und andere Gravity Freaks haben da unter Umständen, man erinnere sich an die selige Kurvendiskussion, bereits ein paar Eckpfeiler und Maximalwerte gesetzt. Wobei ich den Ansatz der Vorort Interaktion sehr gut finde, evtl. besser als alles über Abstimmungen durchzuziehen. Diskussion von Person zu Person ist hilfreicher als ein langer Thread.

Hoffe, dass zumindest dieser Beitrag als FAQ (bzw. als OAQ - O Asked Question) durchgeht......Antwort(en) sind natürlich willkommen


----------



## RobG301 (6. Mai 2014)

In welche Kategorie soll es denn gehen? Enduro? Und wo wird es sich von den bestehenden Produkten Fanes, Teibun und Tofane abheben? Wüsste jetzt nicht, was die nicht könnten, was ein neues ICB Projekt können soll!


----------



## RobG301 (6. Mai 2014)

Bin aber trotzdem gespannt, was jetzt in den kommenden Monaten kommen wird!


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2014)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> In welche Kategorie soll es denn gehen? Enduro? Und wo wird es sich von den bestehenden Produkten Fanes, Teibun und Tofane abheben? Wüsste jetzt nicht, was die nicht könnten, was ein neues ICB Projekt können soll!



hier gibts infos


----------



## Pintie (6. Mai 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hier gibts infos


netter link.... 
95% wahrer Artikel..... (die 3h stimmen schon wenn nicht gerade festival ist)


----------



## Trail Surfer (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## kettenteufel (8. Mai 2014)

Und der Spaß geht los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lest (8. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Besteht die Option, dass es ein Carbon-Rad wird?*
> Ja - die Entscheidung darüber haben die User vom 8.05. - 10.05.14



Ich meine irgendwo von dir gelesen zu haben, dass diesmal Fehler von letztem Mal nicht wiederholt werden sollen. Da fiel dann meines Wissens auch die Aussage "genauer darüber informieren was da eigentlich gerade abgestimmt wird" (sinngemäß).

Carbon Wippe habe ich jetzt verstanden ist deutlicher günstiger in der Fertigung (oder Konstruktion?) als der Hauptrahmen.
CUBE z.B. macht es aber genau anders herum... muss ja auch einen Grund haben. Ich finde ich habe derzeit nicht alle Informationen vorliegen um beurteilen zu können ob ich es vermeiden kann über Hybrid zu diskutieren oder nicht (wenn die relevanten Infos dazu erst nachgelagert kommen). Also wenn sich jemand nicht gerade beruflich mit dem Thema Materialforschung auseinander setzt, dann *muss* er doch da "hybrid" ankreuzen um sich noch alle Wege offen zu halten, korrekt?

Macht die Frage an dieser Stelle und zu diesem Zeitpunkt dann überhaupt Sinn?


----------



## Kharne (8. Mai 2014)

Bei Cube und Konsorten ist das was anderes. Die machen eh nen Carbonrahmen und staffeln dann, damit die Leute, die nen Vollcarbonrahmen haben wollen auch ja das Topmodell nehmen.


----------



## hannsest316 (9. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Besteht die Option, dass es ein Carbon-Rad wird?*
> 
> Ja - die Entscheidung darüber haben die User vom 8.05. - 10.05.14



Wo kann ich da abstimmen?


----------



## nuts (11. Mai 2014)

hannsest316 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich da abstimmen?


Die Entscheidung ist inzwischen gelaufen, lief in dem Thread direkt nebenan hier im ICB Unterforum. Die Entscheidung fiel auf Alu, wenn unser Konzept aber beispielsweise durch eine CFK-Wippe oder so etwas deutlich leichter werden könnte, fragen wir nochmals nach. Eine Übersicht über die gefällten Entscheidungen werden wir parallel mitschreiben.


----------



## SCM (11. Mai 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist inzwischen gelaufen, lief in dem Thread direkt nebenan hier im ICB Unterforum. Die Entscheidung fiel auf Alu, wenn unser Konzept aber beispielsweise durch eine CFK-Wippe oder so etwas deutlich leichter werden könnte, fragen wir nochmals nach. Eine Übersicht über die gefällten Entscheidungen werden wir parallel mitschreiben.



Um Diskussionen zwischen den Nutzern in die richtige Richtung zu lenken, würde ich definitiv den Einsatzbereich mit in die FAQs aufnehmen und Mantra-artig bei jeder Entscheidung wiederholen:

_"Mit dem ICB2.0 wollen wir ein richtig schnelles Bike entwerfen. Dazu braucht es ein effizientes Fahrwerk und die richtige Geometrie. Das Bike soll sich aber *nicht nur schnell, sondern auch spaßig* fahren. Ideales Terrain sind typische Hometrails: *Keine Steinfelder sondern handtuchbreite Singletrails, bergauf und bergab, gewürzt mit kleinen Sprungeinlagen*. Das Bike soll gegenüber bisher hierfür verfügbaren Rädern einen *höheren Spaßfaktor* bieten: *Weil die Geometrie zum Springen einlädt, weil man sich mit dem Rad richtig gut in Kurven werfen kann*. Im Vergleich zu einem Enduro soll unser Bike *besser Beschleunigen*, *mehr „popp“ aus den Federelementen bereit stellen* und *deutlich leichter* sein. Im Vergleich zu einem 120mm Marathonfully soll unser Bike eine *abfahrtsorientertere Geometrie* aufweisen, *höhere Reserven in punkto Rahmenstabilität* bieten und später, in der Ausstattung, einen gelungenen Mix aus Robustheit und Gewicht bieten."_​...damit die ganze CC-, Marathon- und DH-Fraktion direkt weiß, dass sie sich ihre Wünsche für andere Einsatzbereiche direkt an den Hut stecken kann.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Mai 2014)

Ein Zeitstrahl zum Projektverlauf wäre noch schön. Entweder hier oder im Entscheidungspräsentierthread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (15. Mai 2014)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Ein Zeitstrahl zum Projektverlauf wäre noch schön. Entweder hier oder im Entscheidungspräsentierthread.


Dem Stimme ich zu.


----------



## Plumpssack (20. Juni 2014)

Besteht, da es sich bei dem einteiligen Hinterbau anbieten würde, denn noch die Möglichkeit eines Carbonhinterbaus? Fänd ich vor allem wegen der ungefederten Masse cool. Könnte das Bike vielleicht auch um einiges agiler machen, je nachdem wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied wäre.


----------



## nuts (20. Juni 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Besteht, da es sich bei dem einteiligen Hinterbau anbieten würde, denn noch die Möglichkeit eines Carbonhinterbaus? Fänd ich vor allem wegen der ungefederten Masse cool. Könnte das Bike vielleicht auch um einiges agiler machen, je nachdem wie hoch der Gewichtsunterschied wäre.



Beim Hinterbau sind noch einige Fragen offen, was die genaue Ausführung angeht. Grundsätzlich werden wir CFK beim Hinterbau aber nochmal in Erwägung ziehen, wenn wir konkret wissen, wie er aussieht. Wenn wir dann wissen, was es kosten würde und wie groß die Gewichtsersparnis wäre, wollen wir da nochmal Feedback zu geben. Falls das zeitlich knapp würde, ist aber auch denkbar, dass man es wie beim ICB01 macht, und der Carbon-Hinterbau nachträglich als Update entwickelt wird. Aber wie gesagt, das ist vor der konkreten Konstruktion (bspw.: geht das Sitzrohr bis zum Hauptlager durch, oder weicht es oberhalb aus, um Platz für einen mittig zusammen geführten Hinterbau zu machen?) noch etwas zu früh.


----------



## TREK_er (21. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Beim Hinterbau sind noch einige Fragen offen, was die genaue Ausführung angeht. Grundsätzlich werden wir CFK beim Hinterbau aber nochmal in Erwägung ziehen, wenn wir konkret wissen, wie er aussieht. Wenn wir dann wissen, was es kosten würde und wie groß die Gewichtsersparnis wäre, wollen wir da nochmal Feedback zu geben. Falls das zeitlich knapp würde, ist aber auch denkbar, dass man es wie beim ICB01 macht, und der Carbon-Hinterbau nachträglich als Update entwickelt wird. Aber wie gesagt, das ist vor der konkreten Konstruktion (bspw.: geht das Sitzrohr bis zum Hauptlager durch, oder weicht es oberhalb aus, um Platz für einen mittig zusammen geführten Hinterbau zu machen?) noch etwas zu früh.



Wie sieht denn der Zeitplan im groben aus? Weil du schreibst, fals es zeitlich knapp wird.
Wie ist der weitere Ablauf geplant? Wann wird es die nächsten Umfragen geben?

Finde das Projekt ein 120 bis 130mm Trailbike zu entwerfen bisher echt genial und denke das die Zusammenarbeit mit IBC und Alutech echt was geiles auf die Beine bringen wird.
Könnte ein schöner Rahmen für ein neues eigenaufbau Projekt geben 
Aber lassen wir uns mal überraschen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## nuts (21. Juni 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der Zeitplan im groben aus? Wie ist der weitere Ablauf geplant? Wann wird es die nächsten Umfragen geben?
> 
> Finde das Projekt ein 120 bis 130mm Trailbike zu entwerfen bisher echt genial und denke das die Zusammenarbeit mit IBC und Alutech echt was geiles auf die Beine bringen wird.
> Könnte ein schöner Rahmen für ein neues eigenaufbau Projekt geben
> ...



Die nächste Diskussion startet am Montag, da geht es in Sachen Geometrie rund. Eine Entscheidung würde ich diesbezüglich dann innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Wochen erwarten. Parallel / darüber hinaus soll die Lagerung finalisiert werden, die wirklich eine runde Sache werden soll. Sobald die beiden Sachen stehen, wollen wir Prototypen bauen, um Lagerung, Geometrie und Kinematik zu überprüfen. Während des Prototypenbau stimmen wir dann Geschichten wie Ausfallenden (Achsmaß, Schaltauge, Bremsaufnahme,...) , Steuerrohrdurchmesser, ... ab. 

Einen Verkaufstermin wollen wir bewusst nicht nennen, weil nicht die Termine vorgeben sollen, wann das Produkt fertig zu sein hat.


----------



## PamA2013 (22. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die nächste Diskussion startet am Montag, da geht es in Sachen Geometrie rund. Eine Entscheidung würde ich diesbezüglich dann innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Wochen erwarten. Parallel / darüber hinaus soll die Lagerung finalisiert werden, die wirklich eine runde Sache werden soll. Sobald die beiden Sachen stehen, wollen wir Prototypen bauen, um Lagerung, Geometrie und Kinematik zu überprüfen. Während des Prototypenbau stimmen wir dann Geschichten wie Ausfallenden (Achsmaß, Schaltauge, Bremsaufnahme,...) , Steuerrohrdurchmesser, ... ab.
> 
> Einen Verkaufstermin wollen wir bewusst nicht nennen, weil nicht die Termine vorgeben sollen, wann das Produkt fertig zu sein hat.



Wieviele Prototypen wird es geben? Wer wird die fahren? wo muss man sich dafür bewerben?


----------



## nuts (22. Juni 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Wieviele Prototypen wird es geben? Wer wird die fahren? wo muss man sich dafür bewerben?



So viele wie möglich, so viele User wie möglich, müssen uns noch ausdenken, ob wir die länger rausgeben oder eine Art Test-Events damit veranstalten.


----------



## TREK_er (22. Juni 2014)

Hört sich ja soweit alles spannend an. 

Ich denke mal das eine Art Test Event die beste Möglichkeit ist, um zügig viele Meinungen verschiedener Tester zusammen zu bringen.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Juni 2014)

TREK_er schrieb:


> Hört sich ja soweit alles spannend an.
> 
> Ich denke mal das eine Art Test Event die beste Möglichkeit ist, um zügig viele Meinungen verschiedener Tester zusammen zu bringen.



Halte ich auch für eine gute Idee. So kann jeder, der wirklich möchte wahrscheinlich auch mal probefahren. Sonst könnte es unfair für einige sein.


----------



## hnx (22. Juni 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Halte ich auch für eine gute Idee. So kann jeder, der wirklich möchte wahrscheinlich auch mal probefahren. Sonst könnte es unfair für einige sein.


Unfair ists nicht, wir reden ja nur von Prototypen, die Serienmodelle wird man dann sicher auf den bekannten Bikemessen und Festivals fahren können um sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (23. Juni 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Unfair ists nicht, wir reden ja nur von Prototypen, die Serienmodelle wird man dann sicher auf den bekannten Bikemessen und Festivals fahren können um sich eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.


Unfair in der Hinsicht, dass evtl. nicht jeder in dem Umfang Input einbringen und Vorschläge machen kann, wie er vielleicht gerne würde.


----------



## PamA2013 (23. Juni 2014)

Oh ja, so gemein, ich finde es übrigens auch unfair, dass ich nicht ausreichend in die Innenpolitischen entscheidungsfindungen deutschlands eingebunden werde! Wenn es Prototypen gibt werden größter wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur noch kosmetische veränderungen gemacht. Es sei denn man hat einen riesiegen fehler im konzept gemacht und es erweist sich als völlig unfahrbar.
An sonsten gehts da mehr um die feinheiten.

Dann doch lieber Leute die zeit auf dem ding verbringen, als ein haufen Bananen, die nach einmal draufsetzen und einem stündchen fahren sagen können: Oh wenn man nach 200 kilometern mit knallgas durch einen anlieger heizt schleift plötzlich die dämpferverlängerung am sitzrohr.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2014)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Oh ja, so gemein, ich finde es übrigens auch unfair, dass ich nicht ausreichend in die Innenpolitischen entscheidungsfindungen deutschlands eingebunden werde! Wenn es Prototypen gibt werden größter wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur noch kosmetische veränderungen gemacht. Es sei denn man hat einen riesiegen fehler im konzept gemacht und es erweist sich als völlig unfahrbar.
> An sonsten gehts da mehr um die feinheiten.
> 
> Dann doch lieber Leute die zeit auf dem ding verbringen, als ein haufen Bananen, die nach einmal draufsetzen und einem stündchen fahren sagen können: Oh wenn man nach 200 kilometern mit knallgas durch einen anlieger heizt schleift plötzlich die dämpferverlängerung am sitzrohr.



Seh ich auch so. Lieber einigen leuten das ding für einen längeren zeitraum (Woche - Wochen) geben.

So Testevents kann man ja immer noch machen: "So lieber Dauertester, findet euch bitte dann und dann ein gebt die räder ab, wir setzen jetzt noch mal 100 Leute jeweils 2 Stunden auf den Hobel."


----------



## nuts (23. Juni 2014)

Einziger Unterschied: Die BRD ist eine repräsentative Demokratie, das ICB eine direkte  

Aber wir werden schon einen gangbaren Weg finden


----------



## pezolived (24. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht habe ich's ja übersehen, aber ich habe bislang noch überhaupt nix zu angepeilten Stückzahlen gelesen und habe dafür auch keinerlei Gefühl. Könnte man da mal wenigstens eine ungefähre Vorstellung von der Größenordnung bekommen, denn das ist ja doch eine ziemlich entscheidende Größe bei allen Überlegungen zu konstruktiven Details. Die Definition eines neuen Tretlagerstandards (just kidding ) wird sich wohl kaum dafür rentieren, aber ob z.B. ein Schmiedegesenk ins Budget paßt oder ob alles gefräst, gelasert oder ge-wasserstrahl-schnitten werden muß, das sollte man doch wissen, bevor man sinnvolle Vorschläge machen kann.

Gruß,

Clemens


----------



## nuts (25. Juni 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich's ja übersehen, aber ich habe bislang noch überhaupt nix zu angepeilten Stückzahlen gelesen und habe dafür auch keinerlei Gefühl. Könnte man da mal wenigstens eine ungefähre Vorstellung von der Größenordnung bekommen, denn das ist ja doch eine ziemlich entscheidende Größe bei allen Überlegungen zu konstruktiven Details. Die Definition eines neuen Tretlagerstandards (just kidding ) wird sich wohl kaum dafür rentieren, aber ob z.B. ein Schmiedegesenk ins Budget paßt oder ob alles gefräst, gelasert oder ge-wasserstrahl-schnitten werden muß, das sollte man doch wissen, bevor man sinnvolle Vorschläge machen kann.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Clemens



Hi Clemens,

schwierige Frage! Das erste ICB wurde im ersten Jahr etwa 300 Mal verkauft. Davon allein wird man nicht viele neue Hydroforming-Formen oder Gesenke oder so aufmachen, es besteht aber natürlich immer die Chance, dass man

a) Teile von bestehenden Alutech-Bikes nutzt
b) neue Teile entwickelt, die dann in anderen Alutech-Bikes genutzt werden
c) Open Molds benutzt
d) neue Teile entwickelt, die dann als Open Mold anderen Herstellern zur Verfügung gestellt werden

und dadurch hier Teile möglich macht, die sonst nicht kostendeckend zu fertigen wären.

beantwortet das die Frage sinnvoll?

Stefanus


----------



## pezolived (25. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Das erste ICB wurde im ersten Jahr etwa 300 Mal verkauft.






nuts schrieb:


> beantwortet das die Frage sinnvoll?



Öhm ... ja!

Bei Losgröße 300/annum lohnt sich wohl kaum ein spezielles Fertigungsmittel und man bleibt am besten bei geraden oder CNC-gebogenen Rohren und gefrästen / gelaserten Einzelteilen.

Danke!

Clemens


----------



## Pintie (25. Juni 2014)

glaube eher es wurden ca 300 gebaut.
man konnte ja im xxl shop schauen wie viele in welcher größe farbe austattung verfügbar sind. da bin ich weit unter 300 gewesen.
+ paar die an suntour usw gingen.

300 ist glaub ich eher optimistisch ?


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2014)

pezolived schrieb:


> Öhm ... ja!
> 
> Bei Losgröße 300/annum lohnt sich wohl kaum ein spezielles Fertigungsmittel und man bleibt am besten bei geraden oder CNC-gebogenen Rohren und gefrästen / gelaserten Einzelteilen.
> 
> ...



Die Losgröße hat FXXL verbrochen, du hättest mal sehen sollen wie´s hier im Forum abging, nachdem M und L nach 10 Minuten komplett weg waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (25. Juni 2014)

YT organisiert das ja z.B. via Vorbestellung inkl Bezahlung. Wurde hier zwar immer gemeckert, aber schlussendlich gibt es nicht zu wenig Räder. Damals gab es dann einige Alternativen zum ICB wie das Last Herb oder die Karre von Propain. Die haben sich sicherlich auch bedankt


----------



## Kharne (25. Juni 2014)

Ich behaupte mal, dass die Jungs von Propain nie so riesigen Zuspruch erfahren hätten, hätte Carver das Projekt nicht in den Sand gesetzt.


----------



## nuts (25. Juni 2014)

Richtig, 300 gebaut, nicht verkauft. Richtig, da wäre mehr gegangen. Richtig, davon haben andere profitiert. Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette.

Dennoch muss im Einzelfall entschieden werden, wie die Teile hergestellt werden: Bei der ICB01-Wippe wäre beispielsweise das Zerspanvolumen brutal gewesen, deshalb wurde die geschmiedet. Und wenn Carver die Kiste jetzt 4 Jahre mit der Wippe baut, sind es immerhin mal 1200 Wippen, was schon etwas attraktiver wäre. 

Und wir dürfen natürlich immer noch hoffen, dass ein Trailbike mehr Kunden ansprechen wird, als ein Enduro (Ja, das ist ein Hype, aber er wird stärker wahrgenommen, als er im Verkauf stattfindet).


----------



## Sun_dancer (25. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Richtig, 300 gebaut, nicht verkauft. Richtig, da wäre mehr gegangen. Richtig, davon haben andere profitiert. Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette.
> 
> .....
> 
> Und wir dürfen natürlich immer noch hoffen, dass ein Trailbike mehr Kunden ansprechen wird, als ein Enduro (Ja, das ist ein Hype, aber er wird stärker wahrgenommen, als er im Verkauf stattfindet).



Beim ICB01 waren mehr als genug Kunden da... Es hätte nur vernünftig vermarktet, beworben und in ausreichender Stückzahl zu annehmbarer Qualität verfügbar sein müssen.
Carver bzw. Fahrrad XXL war in allen Punkten eine Katastrophe (die anderen Beschreibungen, die mir dazu einfallen lasse ich hier weg).

...und ja... Ich fahre selbst ein ICB R'nC und bin sehr happy mit dem Bike (dank Selbstaufbau).

Gruß Yves


----------



## Pintie (25. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Und wenn Carver die Kiste jetzt 4 Jahre mit der Wippe baut, sind es immerhin mal 1200 Wippen, was schon etwas attraktiver wäre.


ich dachte und hoffe das ab nächster Saison die Carbon wippe kommt?


----------



## nuts (26. Juni 2014)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich dachte und hoffe das ab nächster Saison die Carbon wippe kommt?



Die kommt. Ob nur damit oder als Variante weiß ich allerdings nicht. (Und falls die Schmiede-Wippe gar nicht mehr verkauft wrid, hat sie sich entweder schon amortisiert oder es ist Carver egal  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (28. Juni 2014)

Scheint wohl so, als wenn nicht nur Alutech/IBC die "Lücke" erkannt haben, http://www.pinkbike.com/news/btr-fabrications-push-for-the-pinner-2014.html


----------



## PamA2013 (28. Juni 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Scheint wohl so, als wenn nicht nur Alutech/IBC die "Lücke" erkannt haben, http://www.pinkbike.com/news/btr-fabrications-push-for-the-pinner-2014.html



Solange das ICB nicht so unvorstellbar hässlich wird wie das pinner....


----------



## olsche (29. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Die kommt. Ob nur damit oder als Variante weiß ich allerdings nicht. (Und falls die Schmiede-Wippe gar nicht mehr verkauft wrid, hat sie sich entweder schon amortisiert oder es ist Carver egal  )


 
Richtig ist: Das ICB ist Carver egal... (Aus eigener Erfahrung)


----------



## nuts (29. Juni 2014)

ich frage Thomas mal, ob wir neben "Gewinner", "Hilfreich" und "Gefällt mir" auch ein "Leider wahr" einführen können


----------



## Scili (1. Juli 2014)

@nuts : Moin  Gibt's schon nen Plan für das nächste Thema? Wann ist die Eröffnung des kommenden Threads geplant?


----------



## nuts (1. Juli 2014)

Scili schrieb:


> @nuts : Moin  Gibt's schon nen Plan für das nächste Thema? Wann ist die Eröffnung des kommenden Threads geplant?



Jau, wir werden die Geometrie finalisieren. Aus der ersten Umfrage wissen wir ja, wo der Schuh alles drückt, jetzt müssen wir Abhilfe schaffen.


Wann? Asap


----------



## Scili (1. Juli 2014)

Oki.. dann müssen wir halt abwarten und Kette ölen...


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (11. September 2014)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es in diesem Forum schon mal irgendwo genannt wurde, ich aber möglicherweise zu blöd bin zum Finden: Gibt es schon ungefähr einen Monat oder zumindest eine Jahreszeit, wann es das Hügeleisen zu kaufen geben könnte? Ich bräuchte das Bike ab Mai.


----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

Rothaarsteiger schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es in diesem Forum schon mal irgendwo genannt wurde, ich aber möglicherweise zu blöd bin zum Finden: Gibt es schon ungefähr einen Monat oder zumindest eine Jahreszeit, wann es das Hügeleisen zu kaufen geben könnte? Ich bräuchte das Bike ab Mai.



Wir wollten uns auf jeden Fall nicht ein festes Ziel setzen, was dann um jeden Preis erreicht wird - und am Ende leidet die Qualität darunter. Der Zeitplan, den wir verfolgen, geht ganz grob so:

Finalisierung Design & Konstruktion (Rohrformen, Ausfallenden, Details): Ende Oktober. Damit werden dann Samples bestellt, die dem Serienprodukt bereits weitestgehend entsprechen. Das dauert sicher 2-3 Monate. Bis die Serienbikes dann gefertigt, verschifft und montiert sind, der Mai wohl leider vorbei. Wenn Basti und Stefan aus dem Urlaub wieder da sind, können die nochmals ihre Einschätzung geben, aber ich glaube: Im Mai können wir garantiert das finale Bike zeigen. Aber ob Du dann schon deins hast... eher nicht. (Wäre mir auch lieber, wenn es zum Start der Saison im April da wäre. Aber das ist vollkommen unrealistisch)


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. September 2014)

Okay, das ist doch mal eine grobe Richtung. Vielen Dank jedenfalls schon mal dafür!  

Allerspätestens brauche ich das Bike am 20. Juli. Ab dann bin ich zwei Wochen in Finale. Und das will ich meinem Ghost AMR Lector nun wirklich nicht mehr zumuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (12. September 2014)

Alles klar - wir geben weiter unser bestes und können in einigen Wochen / Monaten sicher eine besser Prognose geben!


----------



## Rothaarsteiger (12. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Alles klar - wir geben weiter unser bestes und können in einigen Wochen / Monaten sicher eine besser Prognose geben!



Super! 

Und dass ihr immer euer Bestes gebt, weiß ich doch.


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. September 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich wo einen Ausstattungsüberischt, was geplant ist?
Wird hierüber auch abgestimmt werden können?


----------



## nuts (17. September 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich wo einen Ausstattungsüberischt, was geplant ist?
> Wird hierüber auch abgestimmt werden können?



Wir planen in den nächsten Tagen mit der Ausstattungsdiskussion zu beginnen. Dieses Mal sollen aus der Diskussion dann verschiedene Komplettbikes konfiguriert werden (jedes mit Preis und Gewicht), und von denen wird dann eines gewählt. Beim letzten Mal haben wir eben schon gesehen, dass eine Schritt für Schritt Abstimmung dazu führt, dass es am Ende mit dem Budget enger wird, als gewünscht. Und die 5 Testbikes, die wir in Kürze fertig haben, werden auch unterschiedlich aufgebaut, um schon mal Teile ausprobieren zu können.


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. September 2014)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall für eine Teleskopsattelstütz wie die Vecnum Moveloc, wo der Betätigungsmechanismus nicht oben beim Sattel ist.
Das ist eines der Dinge, das mich an meiner Kindshock i950 Remote am ärgert, weil durch die große Schlaufe des Seilzuges nicht immer gleich ein Verstellen möglich ist.

Oder halt eine Rock Shocks Reverb Stealth.


Gibt es für die Testbikes auch schon Vorstellungen für die Ausstattungen, die mitgeteilt werden dürfen??

Wird es gleich auf Tubeless aufgebaut?
Ist ja ein anhaltender Trend und natürlich auch leichter


----------



## Plumpssack (17. September 2014)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der Rahmen für Reverb Stealth bzw. Kind Shock Integra vorbereitet wird.


----------



## nuts (17. September 2014)

Reverb Stealth kompatibel: Ja.
Zugführung für Teleskopstützen mit stehendem, externen Zug: Ja
Zugführung für Teleskopstützen mit bewegtem, externen Zug: Ja

Da steht aber noch eine Entscheidung aus, intern / extern. 

Ausstattung der Testbikes: Guck mal ins Nebenzimmer


----------



## mpirklbauer (17. September 2014)

Ist das Thema mit der Zugführung eigentlich schon durch?

Dachte, da der Rahmen noch nicht fix ist, ist dass auch noch offen?


----------



## nuts (18. September 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ist das Thema mit der Zugführung eigentlich schon durch?
> 
> Dachte, da der Rahmen noch nicht fix ist, ist dass auch noch offen?



steht doch oben: 



nuts schrieb:


> Da steht aber noch eine Entscheidung aus, intern / extern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (18. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> steht doch oben:


Das betrifft nur die Sattelstütze, aber was ist mit dem Rest.

Das Thema ist ja gesperrt für neue Beiträge.


----------



## nuts (18. September 2014)

Achso. Ne ich meinte schon, dass die Zugführung generell noch aussteht!


----------



## Tobinofear (19. September 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Warum wird der Federweg des ICB 2.0 auf maximal 130 mm beschränkt?*



Bezieht sich das auf hinten? Oder auch max. vorne?

Sind die 130mm überhaupt noch aktuell?

Heißt das dann, dass der Rahmen für max. 130mm ausgelegt ist oder die späteren Ausstattungen nur bis max. 130mm angeboten werden?

Kurz Info wäre nice.

Vg


----------



## Plumpssack (19. September 2014)

Der Rahmen wird auf 535mm(140mm Mattoc/Pike) Gabeleinbaulänge mit EC Steuersatz ausgelegt also ca 545 Gabellänge bei IC Steuersatz.


----------



## Tobinofear (19. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird auf 535mm(140mm Mattoc/Pike) Gabeleinbaulänge mit EC Steuersatz ausgelegt also ca 545 Gabellänge bei IC Steuersatz.



Ah, danke für die schnelle Info.

Wie muss man das dann hinten rechnen? Gibt es da dann eine max. mm Zahl abhängig vom Rahmendesign? Oder ist das dann eher abhängig vom Dämpfer?

VG


----------



## LB Jörg (19. September 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> .......mit EC Steuersatz....



Hoffe es wird ein eigener Alutech gefertigt...und es gibt ihn dann auch für alle zu kaufen 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (19. September 2014)

Tobinofear schrieb:


> Ah, danke für die schnelle Info.
> 
> Wie muss man das dann hinten rechnen? Gibt es da dann eine max. mm Zahl abhängig vom Rahmendesign? Oder ist das dann eher abhängig vom Dämpfer?
> 
> VG


In den Rahmen gehört laut nuts ein 200x57mm Dämpfer, mit welchem dann 130mm Federweg erreicht werden.


----------



## nuts (20. September 2014)

Genau. Hinten 130 aus nem 200X57 mm Dämpfer (denke da wirst Du nicht mehr rauskriegen und auch nicht mehr Platz im Rahmen haben).

Vorne: Die Komplettbikes werden mit 140 mm und externer unterer Steuersatzschale aufgebaut werden. Kannst aber auch eine 150er Gabel mit IC Steuersatz einbauen. Oder mit externer. Oder eine 130er Gabel. Der eine Zentimeter verändert die Geometrie jetzt nicht so gravierend (ich glaube 0,5° Winkel und 3 mm Innenlagerhöhe?) 

Hinten kannst auch nen 200X50 mm Dämpfer rein. Gibt halt dann nur 115 mm Federweg.


----------



## mpirklbauer (20. September 2014)

Ich bin für eine verstellbare Gabel 160 auf 130 oder so, wenn es preislich und gewichtstechnisch drinnen ist.
War am Anfang etwas skeptisch bei meiner Fox 36 Talas ob das wirklich so nützlich ist.

Aber jetzt würde ich es nicht mehr her geben wollen.


----------



## nuts (20. September 2014)

160 musst Du dir schon selbst einbauen - das sprengt das von uns angedachte Konzept dann doch. (Und falls Du ein echtes Enduro suchst: Alutech hat da mit der Fanes was interessantes im Angebot  )


----------



## ChrisCrash (5. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen, es steht bestimmt schon irgendwo, aber ich habe es wohl überlesen.

Ist denn schon bekannt wann das ganze verfügbar sein soll? 

Bin jetzt gerade im Markt für ein neues Bike und die Zahlen klingen für mich und meinen Einsatzbereich sehr vielversprechend. Da ich aber gerade meinen Fuhrpark verkauft habe, brauche ich eher schnell ein Radl, um über den Winter nicht zu viel Fett anzusetzen. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2014)

Falsches Rad für dich.


----------



## ChrisCrash (5. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Falsches Rad für dich.



Meinst Du mich? Falls ja, wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## Kharne (5. Oktober 2014)

Weil es frühestens 2016 zu kaufen sein wird.


----------



## ChrisCrash (5. Oktober 2014)

Ah, ok. Das ist definitiv zu spät für mich. Schade. 
Danke


----------



## mpirklbauer (5. Oktober 2014)

Für mich würds dann aber wahrscheinlich passen.
Hoffe mich bis dahin zurück halten zu können.

Will meines gerade etwas leichter machen, weil 16 kg ist doch etwas schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (6. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Weil es frühestens 2016 zu kaufen sein wird.


Das fertige Rad soll wenn's nach Plan läuft 2015 beim Bikefestival in Riva vorgestellt werden.


----------



## ChrisCrash (6. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Das fertige Rad soll wenn's nach Plan läuft 2015 beim Bikefestival in Riva vorgestellt werden.


Danke auch Dir. Aber da ich gerade alle meine Bikes bis auf das DH verkauft habe, brauche ich eher zeitnah ein neues.
Naja, gute Bikes gibt es heutzutage ja glücklicherweise genug.


----------



## django013 (22. Oktober 2014)

mal ne dumme Frage: wie sieht es denn mit den Grenzwerten aus?
Ich bin in einer Gewichtsklasse, in der man eigentlich nimmer radeln darf (was mich aber weder davon abhält, noch mir den Spaß am Radeln nimmt). 
Bei den meisten Radherstellern, denen ich mein Gewicht nannte, heißt es schlicht: nö, Lastesel bauen andere :O

Nachdem was ich bisher so las, macht mich das neue Teil aber mal richtig an. Vor allem sind die Aspekte, die mich an meinem derzeitigen Hobel stören, deutlich besser angedacht.

Deshalb die Frage: wer darf noch wollen und wer muss sich trollen?


----------



## nuts (22. Oktober 2014)

Joah. Man sagt ja, schwere Fahrer würden tendenziell auch sanfter fahren - ich schätze aber es gibt eine "gefährliche" Zwischengruppe, die schwer wiegt aber trotzdem noch hart Gas gibt. Alutech Teibun und Fanes sind bis 120 kg freigegeben, vermute, dass wir diesen Wert auch für das ICB2.0 anstreben, auch wenn der halt schon eine echte Herausforderung darstellt. Kläre das aber nochmals ab - schließlich übernimmt der Hersteller dann auch die Haftung dafür. Die Belastungen müssen ja nicht einmal durch krasse Fahrweise hervorgerufen werden, das schnelle Durchfahren einer Bodensenke ruft ja mit 120 kg auch schon (ja, mit weniger Gewicht auch) erhebliche Belastungen hervor!


----------



## backbencher (22. Oktober 2014)

Frage zum Federweg:
Am Anfang hieß es mal, dass es ein schnelles Trailbike mit max. 130mm Federweg werden soll. Ok, die Rahmenbedingungen kann man auch als Rahmen-Bedingungen lesen und über den Federweg der Gabel wurde abgestimmt.

Trotzdem finde ich, dass ein 130/150er Bike kein schnelles Trailbike ist. Wie wäre es mit einem schnellen 130/130er Aufbau und einem 130/150er Aufbau, dann sieht man ja was sich besser verkauft.


----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2014)

Etwas undurchsichtig ist für mich, wer der Projektleiter ist.

Also, für den Fall, dass ich es überlesen hab: Wer hat den Hut auf?


----------



## Kharne (22. Oktober 2014)

Der Jü.

@backbencher:

Die Diskussion ist durch, es wird kein aufgeblasenes Marathonfully.


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2014)

backbencher schrieb:


> Frage zum Federweg:
> Am Anfang hieß es mal, dass es ein schnelles Trailbike mit max. 130mm Federweg werden soll. Ok, die Rahmenbedingungen kann man auch als Rahmen-Bedingungen lesen und über den Federweg der Gabel wurde abgestimmt.
> 
> Trotzdem finde ich, dass ein 130/150er Bike kein schnelles Trailbike ist. Wie wäre es mit einem schnellen 130/130er Aufbau und einem 130/150er Aufbau, dann sieht man ja was sich besser verkauft.


Steuersatz + Axle to crown der Gabel werden in Kombination mit dem Lenkwinkel so abgestimmt sein, daß sowohl die "ich brauch mehr" als auch die "ich brauch weniger" Fraktion zufrieden sein werden. Im Augenblick gibts nur "Streit" um den Mittelweg, der ab Werk bei den Komplettbikes ausgeliefert wird. 130 an der Front wurden damals ausgeschlossen, da die Auswahl richtig potenter Gabel dort mehr oder weniger auf 2 begrenzt ist, daher die Erweiterung auf 140. 150 waren jetzt an den Finale Bikes verbaut, weil nichts anderes in der Menge und Kürze der Zeit zu organisieren war, allerdings mit entsprechenden Steuersätzen, so daß man gleichen Winkel wie bei 140mm Federweg erhält.


----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Der Jü.


Davon merkt man wenig.
Die Organe haben zweifelsfrei gute Kenntnisse im Projektmanagement, aber endgültige Ansagen, die nur der Projektleiter persönlich machen kann (und sollte), sind recht rar. Für mich ist nicht ersichtlich, wer die Abstimmungen verantwortet noch wer Entscheidungen letztendlich fällt.

Der Crowdsourcinggedanke des Projektes ist klar zu sehen, eine führende Hand fehlt aber an allen Enden. Das wird vor allem deutlich, wenn in Startbeiträgen zu Abstimmungen schon bestimmte Produkte oder Konzepte favorisierende Bewertungen bekommen.

Wer nur ansatzweise mit Projektmanagement in Kontakt kam, wird wissen, wie wichtig es ist, alle Fakten, die zu einer Entscheidung führen möglichst objektiv darzustellen. Das klappt hier nur teilweise, dafür steht in der Regel der Projektleiter gerade. Hat Jü, sofern er wirklich der Projektleiter ist, wirklich alles so abgesegnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Davon merkt man wenig.
> Die Organe haben zweifelsfrei gute Kenntnisse im Projektmanagement aber endgültige Ansagen, die nur der Projektleiter persönlich machen kann (und sollte) sind recht rar. Für mich ist nicht ersichtlich, wer die Abstimmungen verantwortet noch wer Entscheidungen letztendlich fällt.
> 
> Der Crowdsourcinggedanke des Projektes ist klar zu sehen, eine führende Hand fehlt aber an allen Enden. Das wird vor allem deutlich, wenn in Startbeiträgen zu Abstimmungen schon bestimmte Produkte oder Konzepte favorisierende Bewertungen bekommen.
> ...



Naja, wenn alles was du als hier als unzureichend beschreibst geändert werden würde, dann hätte das ganze hier keinen Sinn.
Genau die Art "unzureichend" ist wichtig damit man das Forum überhaupt so einbinden kann. 
Es wird halt in eine gewisse Weise versucht eine Richtung einzuschlagen bzw. vorzugebem, aber auch mit dem Gedanken "Schaumer mal, vielleicht kommts doch anders, weil`mer ne gute Idee übersehen haben" 

G.


----------



## slowbeat (22. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, wenn alles was du als hier als unzureichend beschreibst geändert werden würde, dann hätte das ganze hier keinen Sinn.
> Genau die Art "unzureichend" ist wichtig damit man das Forum überhaupt so einbinden kann.
> Es wird halt in eine gewisse Weise versucht eine Richtung einzuschlagen bzw. vorzugebem, aber auch mit dem Gedanken "Schaumer mal, vielleicht kommts doch anders, weil`mer ne gute Idee übersehen haben"
> 
> G.


Genau das hab ich nicht gemeint. Man befindet sich gerade in der Ausarbeitungsphase des Projekts, hier fließen viele Einflüsse aus den Tests der Funktionsmuster ein.
Es fanden ausgiebige Tests mit verschiedenen Fahrwerken statt, diese wurden definitiv unzureichend ausgewertet. Die Urteile der nicht in Ligurien anwesenden Testfahrer wurden -falls überhaupt beschrieben- nicht in Relation zu den deutlich hervorgehobenen Meinungen der Finaletester gestellt.

Dazu kommt der von mir bereits bemängelte aber nicht kommentierte Report bezüglich der Magura Teile im Startbeitrag über die Federelemente. Nur auf die schlechte Elektronik einzugehen und nichtmal die analogen Gegenstücke abzuchecken ist schlechtester Journalismus. Dann wird in der Abstimmung natürlich nur das Getestete abgefragt, nach solch schmaler Darstellung wird logisch keiner für Magura stimmen, selbst wenn die analogen Teile besser abgeschnitten hätten.

Kein Projektleiter, der bei Sinnen ist, wird eine solche Abstimmungsgrundlage schaffen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Jü -sofern er Projektleiter ist- das so abgesegnet hat.


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich nicht gemeint. Man befindet sich gerade in der Ausarbeitungsphase des Projekts, hier fließen viele Einflüsse aus den Tests der Funktionsmuster ein.
> Es fanden ausgiebige Tests mit verschiedenen Fahrwerken statt, diese wurden definitiv unzureichend ausgewertet. Die Urteile der nicht in Ligurien anwesenden Testfahrer wurden -falls überhaupt beschrieben- nicht in Relation zu den deutlich hervorgehobenen Meinungen der Finaletester gestellt.
> 
> Dazu kommt der von mir bereits bemängelte aber nicht kommentierte Report bezüglich der Magura Teile im Startbeitrag über die Federelemente. Nur auf die schlechte Elektronik einzugehen und nichtmal die analogen Gegenstücke abzuchecken ist schlechtester Journalismus. Dann wird in der Abstimmung natürlich nur das Getestete abgefragt, nach solch schmaler Darstellung wird logisch keiner für Magura stimmen, selbst wenn die analogen Teile besser abgeschnitten hätten.
> ...



Zum einen sind die nicht Finale Fahrer viel kürzer gefahren - klare Aussagen können von ein paar Stunden Fahrt sicherlich auch nicht getroffen werden. 

Wenn aufgrund der mangelnden Funktion der Elektronik das Federelement nicht richtig funktioniert, wie soll man dann diese (fair) beurteilen?

Abchecken der analogen Gegenteile - es werden hier so viele Federelemente nicht zur Wahl angeboten, man spricht auch von Vorsortierung.

Dann meld doch schon mal das Team beim Psycho deines Vertrauens an 

Übrigens, ein Forumsteilnehmer, der bei Sinnen ist, postet solche Beiträge nicht im FAQ sondern im Nebenzimmer.


----------



## veraono (22. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich nicht gemeint. Man befindet sich gerade in der Ausarbeitungsphase des Projekts, hier fließen viele Einflüsse aus den Tests der Funktionsmuster ein.
> Es fanden ausgiebige Tests mit verschiedenen Fahrwerken statt, diese wurden definitiv unzureichend ausgewertet. Die Urteile der nicht in Ligurien anwesenden Testfahrer wurden -falls überhaupt beschrieben- nicht in Relation zu den deutlich hervorgehobenen Meinungen der Finaletester gestellt.
> 
> Dazu kommt der von mir bereits bemängelte aber nicht kommentierte Report bezüglich der Magura Teile im Startbeitrag über die Federelemente. Nur auf die schlechte Elektronik einzugehen und nichtmal die analogen Gegenstücke abzuchecken ist schlechtester Journalismus. Dann wird in der Abstimmung natürlich nur das Getestete abgefragt, nach solch schmaler Darstellung wird logisch keiner für Magura stimmen, selbst wenn die analogen Teile besser abgeschnitten hätten.
> ...


Ich denke man kann Projekt nicht so sehen, dass jedes Produkt eine Chance und ein Anrecht darauf haben muss getestet zu werden.
Und ich denke, dass sicher die meisten Favoriten des Forums vertreten waren (Marzocchi, RS, Manitou). In einer etwaigen Diskussion vorab (die ich schön gefunden hätte) wären sicher noch weitere genannt worden wie X-Fusion, Suntour,  BOS aber ich pers. kann gut damit leben, dass eine gewisse Vorauswahl getroffen wird. Letzlich profitiert das Bike auch von Vorauswahlen die durch Erfahrungen ,  z.B. die der Basti mit OEM-Angeboten und Zulieferern/Service hat, geprägt sind.


----------



## django013 (23. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Joah. Man sagt ja, schwere Fahrer würden tendenziell auch sanfter fahren


LOL - da gehöre ich sicher nicht dazu.



nuts schrieb:


> ich schätze aber es gibt eine "gefährliche" Zwischengruppe, die schwer wiegt aber trotzdem noch hart Gas gibt.


Das passt schon besser 



nuts schrieb:


> Die Belastungen müssen ja nicht einmal durch krasse Fahrweise hervorgerufen werden, das schnelle Durchfahren einer Bodensenke ruft ja mit 120 kg auch schon (ja, mit weniger Gewicht auch) erhebliche Belastungen hervor!


Genau das ist der Punkt. Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den Parkbesuchern, aber auf dem Trail nehme ich keine Rücksicht auf Steine oder was sonst so in den Weg kommt.
Mit meinem jetzigen Bike hatte ich schon 3 Unfälle. Ein Lenkerbruch, ein Flügelbruch und ein Helmtod ...
... und der Rahmen steht noch da, wie am ersten Tag.
... und das, obwohl ich die 120 auch ohne Tanga knacke 



Kharne schrieb:


> @backbencher:
> Die Diskussion ist durch, es wird kein aufgeblasenes Marathonfully.


Das ist auch gut so! Ein Marathonfully hätte mich auch nicht angemacht!
Aus meiner Sicht läuft das Projekt gut, wie es läuft - und es geht auch in die richtige Richtung


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Genau das hab ich nicht gemeint. Man befindet sich gerade in der Ausarbeitungsphase des Projekts, hier fließen viele Einflüsse aus den Tests der Funktionsmuster ein.
> Es fanden ausgiebige Tests mit verschiedenen Fahrwerken statt, diese wurden definitiv unzureichend ausgewertet. Die Urteile der nicht in Ligurien anwesenden Testfahrer wurden -falls überhaupt beschrieben- nicht in Relation zu den deutlich hervorgehobenen Meinungen der Finaletester gestellt.
> 
> Dazu kommt der von mir bereits bemängelte aber nicht kommentierte Report bezüglich der Magura Teile im Startbeitrag über die Federelemente. Nur auf die schlechte Elektronik einzugehen und nichtmal die analogen Gegenstücke abzuchecken ist schlechtester Journalismus. Dann wird in der Abstimmung natürlich nur das Getestete abgefragt, nach solch schmaler Darstellung wird logisch keiner für Magura stimmen, selbst wenn die analogen Teile besser abgeschnitten hätten.
> ...



Woher weißt du das außer dem hier geschriebenen und veröffentlichtem nicht noch mehr mit den ausgewählten Fahrwerken getestet worden ist?
Und Magure hatte auch die gleiche Chance wie die anderen ausgewählten Gabelhersteller. Aber das Ergebnis war eher, das kein Projektleiter der bei Sinnen ist, sich dieses getestete Fahrwerk an Rad schrauben würde 
Abgesehen davor war eh vorher schon in groben Zügen klar wie das ganze ausgeht. Nur eben mit der Spannung, ob es doch mal andere interessante neue Konkurenzprodukte gibt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Woher weißt du das außer dem hier geschriebenen und veröffentlichtem nicht noch mehr mit den ausgewählten Fahrwerken getestet worden ist?
> Und Magure hatte auch die gleiche Chance wie die anderen ausgewählten Gabelhersteller. Aber das Ergebnis war eher, das kein Projektleiter der bei Sinnen ist, sich dieses getestete Fahrwerk an Rad schrauben würde
> Abgesehen davor war eh vorher schon in groben Zügen klar wie das ganze ausgeht. Nur eben mit der Spannung, ob es doch mal andere interessante neue Konkurenzprodukte gibt.
> 
> G.


Was ich kritisiere ist die Methodik. Wenn ich eine Option ausschließen möchte kann ich schreiben, dass die Performance nicht an die Konkurenz herankam. Dann ist das als Entscheidungsgrundlage auch sauber dokumentiert. 

Einfach nur die Elektronik mit langen Schaltzeiten als Minuspunkt anzuführen ist an der Stelle schwach, da dem Hersteller keine Chance gegeben wurde, das analoge Produkt einzusetzen.
Das ist genauso, als ob man die Verpackung oder Farbe der Teile als Entscheidungsgrundlage anzieht.

Projektmanagement ist ein Baukasten mit sehr vielen netten Werkzeugen. Man muss sie aber auch anwenden können und wollen. Wenn man das Ganze vergewaltigt um einen vorgezeichneten Weg zu gehen ergibt sich die Frage warum man sich den Umweg antut.


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe zwar auch nicht ganz warum von Magura die elektrische Variante und nicht eine Normale getestet wurde. Aber warum sollte jetzt was zur Abstimmung gestellt werden, dass nicht getestet wurde?

Magura hatte seine Chance und hat sie meiner Meinung nach vertan.

Du fährst doch auch nicht ein Auto Probe und wenn einfach alles spinnt, kaufst du es trotzdem, weil es ja nur Zufall gewesen sein könnte oder suchst dir dann die guten Sachen heraus??


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar auch nicht ganz warum von Magura die elektrische Variante und nicht eine Normale getestet wurde. Aber warum sollte jetzt was zur Abstimmung gestellt werden, dass nicht getestet wurde?
> 
> Magura hatte seine Chance und hat sie meiner Meinung nach vertan.
> 
> Du fährst doch auch nicht ein Auto Probe und wenn einfach alles spinnt, kaufst du es trotzdem, weil es ja nur Zufall gewesen sein könnte oder suchst dir dann die guten Sachen heraus??


Nicht alles was holpert ist ein Vergleich.

Wenn eine Firma Testmaterial zur Verfügung stellt kann man sicher auch mal anrufen und Bescheid geben, dass das Elektrozeug nicht funzt und um analoge Modelle bitten. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein?

Wenn das nicht geht oder nicht gewollt ist muss man das auch so schreiben und dann fliegt die Option halt aus der Abstimmung raus, ganz einfach. Aber dann muss das auch begründet passieren was bisher hier nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

Nur mal ganz kurz. Ich verstehe zum Teil die Kritik. Allerdings kann auch nicht alles getestet werden. Wir haben keine Bos, keine MRP, keine DVO, keine Suntour, ... getestet. Irgendwo gibt´s halt auch kapazitive Grenzen.

Der Unterschied zwischen der DLO3 und der elect besteht (die Elektronik mal außen vorgelassen und nur die manuelle Funktion betrachtet) nur in der Mittelstellung der DLO3.
Denn beide Gabeln lassen sich offen fahren, und beide Gabeln kann man quasi komplett blockieren.
Die DLO hat zusätzlich eine Mittelstellung.
Ich kann nur so viel sagen: Auch im offenen Modus (Elektronik nicht aktiv) kann sowohl die Gabel, als auch der Dämpfer nicht mit  Rock Shox, DT, Fox, oder auch Mantiou Mattoc und Formula mithalten.
Die Gabel wurde von allen Testern eigentlich fast nur offen gefahren ( wenn man nicht versehentlich wieder irgendwas umgestellt hat) weil die Auto-Modis schlechter waren.
Was jetzt die Mittelstellung des DLO3 bringt, ja das wurde nicht getestet. Eine Stellung von der Magura aber selbst schreibt, dass sie weniger sensibel ist. Die Magura ist so schon nicht die sensibelste Gabel. Die Gabel war auch die gefühlt weichste von der Steifigkeit. DT wurde übrigens im gleichen Bike getestet.


----------



## mpirklbauer (23. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wenn eine Firma Testmaterial zur Verfügung stellt kann man sicher auch mal anrufen und Bescheid geben, dass das Elektrozeug nicht funzt und um analoge Modelle bitten. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein?




Und das alles in drei Tagen, wovon einer ein Feiertag und einer Sonntag ist.

Glaub mir, dass ist verdammt schwer und teuer, so etwas auf die Reihe zu bekommen.

Der Hersteller wird das geschickt haben, wovon er übereug war, dass es das Beste ist und im Vergleich mit den 
anderen Testkandiaten war es das eben nicht.

Es zählt einfach der Gesamteindruck.


----------



## help (23. Oktober 2014)

Zu der scheiss Federwegsdiskussion(warum vorne keine 130mm): Es haben fast 80% für 140 & 150mm gestimmt, warum zum Teufel sollte man dann 130 bauen??


----------



## foreigner (23. Oktober 2014)

help schrieb:


> Zu der scheiss Federwegsdiskussion(warum vorne keine 130mm): Es haben fast 80% für 140 & 150mm gestimmt, warum zum Teufel sollte man dann 130 bauen??


Noch dazu, wo alle sagen, die Testbikes (mit 150mm) fahren sich sehr ausgewogen. Und viele auch erfahrene Fahrer sind der Meinung, der Hinterbau fühlt sich (im positiven Sinne) nach mehr als 130mm an und verträgt damit auch gut eine längere Gabel.


----------



## slowbeat (23. Oktober 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Und das alles in drei Tagen, wovon einer ein Feiertag und einer Sonntag ist.


Nein, ausser dem Ligurienwochenende gab es noch etliche Testfahrten und es wurde genügend an den Rädern herumgeschraubt wie die Vorbau- und Winkeldiskussion zeigt.

Foreigner hat verstanden worum es geht und auch eine schlüssige Erklärung gebracht. Die Projektleitung aber nicht und im Startbeitrag zur Abstimmung, wo ja eigentlich eine Zusammenfassung der Tests sein sollte, steht immer noch lediglich, dass die Elektronik versagt hat.


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Oktober 2014)

Gerne darfst du dir eine Magura Option ans Rad schrauben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Oktober 2014)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Nein, ausser dem Ligurienwochenende gab es noch etliche Testfahrten und es wurde genügend an den Rädern herumgeschraubt wie die Vorbau- und Winkeldiskussion zeigt.
> 
> Foreigner hat verstanden worum es geht und auch eine schlüssige Erklärung gebracht. Die Projektleitung aber nicht und im Startbeitrag zur Abstimmung, wo ja eigentlich eine Zusammenfassung der Tests sein sollte, steht immer noch lediglich, dass die Elektronik versagt hat.


Welche "etlichen" Testfahrten denn? Es gab an öffentlichen Tests von Usern das Wochenende im Ligurien und zwei 4h-Runden im Wiehengebirge an den Wochenenden, bei denen jeder Tester nur ein Bike gefahren ist. Ansonsten hat Basti ein wenig intern getestet und rumgebastelt.

Wenn du einen "Projektleiter" für den IBC-Teil der Geschichte suchst dürfte das eher Basti sein, Jü macht im Hintergrund die Fertigungsvorbereitungen und akzeptiert die Ergebnisse der Community, er selbst hätte was anderes auf die Räder gestellt.

Aber hier bei dem wilden Haufen mit straight durchgeplantem Projektmanagement anzufangen würde glaub ich dem Projekt ein wenig die Eigendynamik nehmen und ist evtl. auch nicht gewollt. Zumal der Job des "Projektleiters", in dem Sinne wie er in der Industrie verwendet wird, bei einer kleinen Bude wie Alutech nicht sonderlich stark ausgearbeitet ist. Und ich finde es zwar in vielen Bereichen sinnvoll Prozesse zu haben, aber den Prozess zwanghaft zu leben führt auch nicht immer an Ziel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Da gebe ich euch beiden Recht. Aber ohne einen Ansatz von Management oder erkennbarem Plan ist die Crowd eben nur ein Haufen der in alle Richtungen rennt.
Seite dem Finale Testwochenende fehlt wohl nicht nur mir der Überblick wo denn die Reise hingeht. Die nachfolgenden Tests waren "nichtöffentlich". Der Haufen hat davon nur im Ende als Ergebnis was mitbekommen oder war eben vor Ort.

Es fehlt ein roter Faden mit klarem Aussagen zum Konzept wie auch zu den weiteren Schritten.

Das Vorgehen bei den Abstimmungen mit den "gefärbten" Meinungen und auch bei den Tests (ohne Referenz) hat nichts mit Projektmanagement zu tun. Dafür ist eigentlich der Projektowner verantwortlich und der sollte die Crowd sein (oder war es zumindest mal). Ansonsten wäre hier auch Klarheit zu schaffen, dass am Ende Alutech/Jü entscheidet dann kann man sich den Rest sparen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Häh? Der Plan wie es weiter gehen soll steht doch in der Einleitung zur Federelementabstimmung. 
Die Konstruktion geht gerade nicht Vorwärts weil Stefan die Hand kaputt hat und nicht arbeiten kann. 
Deshalb wird jetzt nacheinander mit dem Stimmungsbarometer abgefragt welche Komponenten die Community gerne hätte. Daraus baut Basti dann Ausstattungspakete zusammen über die dann final abgestimmt wird.
Parallel werden noch Protos mit Anglesets ausgerüstet um die Aussagen der Tester zu verifizieren.
 Wo fehlt da der rote Faden? Jü entscheidet im Grunde nix, trägt aber das Risiko wenn es eine finanzielle Nullnummer wird. Jü akzeptiert die Entscheidungen die die Community mit Basti fällt. Wenn Jü entscheiden würde wäre es nie ein Eingelenker geworden...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2014)

Wo fehlt jetzt irgendwo eine Entscheidung. Es geht doch alles der Reihe nach nichts wurde über den Köpfen des Forums entschieden, sondern alles nach Abstimmung.
Und evtl. Änderungen dazu werden ausgetestet und dann wohl nommal besprochen.
Hier wird nur alles so lange diskutiert das der sprichwörtliche "Rote Faden" von den meisten wieder übersehen wird 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Häh? Der Plan wie es weiter gehen soll steht doch in der Einleitung zur Federelementabstimmung.
> Die Konstruktion geht gerade nicht Vorwärts weil Stefan die Hand kaputt hat und nicht arbeiten kann.
> Deshalb wird jetzt nacheinander mit dem Stimmungsbarometer abgefragt welche Komponenten die Community gerne hätte. Daraus baut Basti dann Ausstattungspakete zusammen über die dann final abgestimmt wird.
> Parallel werden noch Protos mit Anglesets ausgerüstet um die Aussagen der Tester zu verifizieren.
> Wo fehlt da der rote Faden? Jü entscheidet im Grunde nix, trägt aber das Risiko wenn es eine finanzielle Nullnummer wird. Jü akzeptiert die Entscheidungen die die Community mit Basti fällt. Wenn Jü entscheiden würde wäre es nie ein Eingelenker geworden...




Oder so 

G.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich schrieb ja mir fehlt der Überblick 
In der Abstimmung geht es aber nur um Marken bzw. Hersteller sonst nix. Bzw. bedingt durch die Testmeinungen bei den beteiligten Marken um ein bißchen mehr (z.B. DT leicht und besser für Trail aber nicht so stabil und satt für bergab).
Im Konzeptthread dagegen wird lustig über alles Mögliche diskutiert (WSS, Vorbaulängen, etc..), sodass, zumindest ich, nicht mehr weiß wo wir gerade in Bezug auf die abgestimmte Geo usw stehen. Natürlich kann man alles variabel gestalten (WSS, verschiebbare Ausfallenden, ...) damit jeder das bekommt was er will


----------



## veraono (24. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja mir fehlt der Überblick... sodass, zumindest ich, nicht mehr weiß wo wir gerade in Bezug auf die abgestimmte Geo usw stehen.


In der Projektübersicht werden sie geholfen


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Mit Stand 16.09


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja mir fehlt der Überblick
> In der Abstimmung geht es aber nur um Marken bzw. Hersteller sonst nix. Bzw. bedingt durch die Testmeinungen bei den beteiligten Marken um ein bißchen mehr (z.B. DT leicht und besser für Trail aber nicht so stabil und satt für bergab).
> Im Konzeptthread dagegen wird lustig über alles Mögliche diskutiert (WSS, Vorbaulängen, etc..), sodass, zumindest ich, nicht mehr weiß wo wir gerade in Bezug auf die abgestimmte Geo usw stehen. Natürlich kann man alles variabel gestalten (WSS, verschiebbare Ausfallenden, ...) damit jeder das bekommt was er will


Dann liest du aber nur sporadisch mit oder nur die Hälfte. Die Winkelsteuersätze sind nur dafür gedacht auszuprobieren ob 1° LW weniger gut wäre oder nicht. Die sind nicht für die Serie gedacht, falls du dir das irgendwo zusammen gereimt hast.
Die Abstimmung geht um die Modelle die auch gestestet wurden. Nicht nur um die Hersteller. Wo auch immer du das raus liest. 

Wieso fragst du nicht kurz ob dich jemand auf aktuellen Stand bringen könnte, anstatt gleich auf Konfrontation zu gehen und erstmal zu sagen das istd och alles Mist wie das läuft. Das einzige was derzeit wieder suboptimal ist sind die vielen gleichzeitig offenen Threads.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Weil ich bei einer Frage sicher 10 unterschiedliche Antworten in zig offenen Threads bekomme. Du bestätigst ja nur was ich schreibe. Ein Überblick zu be/erhalten ist schwer und ein zentraler Ansprechpartner oder Thread fehlt.

Und ja, du hast Recht. Beim Fahrwerk wird über die Modelle abgestimmt. Es sind aber deutlich mehr als die, die für alle nachvollziehbar getestet wurden. Bzw. wenn sie getestet wurden , wo bitte ist das Ergebnis nachvollziehbar?
Mir ging es darum, dass man durchaus noch über Geo diskutiert aber schon das Fahrwerk abstimmt. Aber es ist ja erstmal nur eine Präferenz für die IBC Ausgabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Weil ich bei einer Frage sicher 10 unterschiedliche Antworten in zig offenen Threads bekomme. Du bestätigst ja nur was ich schreibe. Ein Überblick zu be/erhalten ist schwer und ein zentraler Ansprechpartner oder Thread fehlt.
> 
> Und ja, du hast Recht. Beim Fahrwerk wird über die Modelle abgestimmt. Es sind aber deutlich mehr als die, die für alle nachvollziehbar getestet wurden. Bzw. wenn sie getestet wurden , wo bitte ist das Ergebnis nachvollziehbar?
> Mir ging es darum, dass man durchaus noch über Geo diskutiert aber schon das Fahrwerk abstimmt. Aber es ist ja erstmal nur eine Präferenz für die IBC Ausgabe


Aber genau das steht doch gesammelt in dem ersten zwei Absätzen zum Fahrwerks-Abstimmungsthread:



> *Während sich Stefan Stark noch von seinem Kahnbeinbruch erholt und die Feinkonstruktion des Rahmens dadurch etwas gebremst wird, wollen wir mit euch gemeinsam die Ausstattung der IBC-Edition des Alutech ICB2.0 erarbeiten.*



Und



> Um euch bereits vorab die Auswahl etwas zu erleichtern haben wir die Test-Erfahrungen unserer bisherigen Test-Piloten sowie eine Preisübersicht für euch.



Das Feintuning der Geo verzögert sich (deshalb wird da noch fröhlich drauf rum diskutiert) Und die Beschreibung der Fahrwerksteile basiert auf den Erfahrungen der Tester.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Nein, weil weder ein FOX32 noch die verschiedenen Mattocs überhaupt getestet wurden und die die MZs nicht am ICB getestet wurden. Im Test und im Erfahrungsbericht sind nur die Fahrwerke aus Finale.
Das ist kleinlich, geb ich ja zu. Aber Projektmanagement ist kleinlich  sonst ist es Mist.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Tja, es konnte halt nur getestet werde was vom Vertrieb zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Marzocchi konnte nicht rechtzeitig liefern Fox 32 und Rev wurden nicht getestet weil die Zahnstocher technologisch nicht das bieten was für das Bike gewünscht ist.
Und wieviel Varianten sollten denn in zwei Tagen Finale noch getestet werden? Und für weitere Testeindrücke wurde noch auf den Gabeltest von MTB-News verwiesen.

So ist das halt im Projektmanagement, meistens hat man gar keine Zeit alle Details kleinlich zu planen und zu testen. Vor allem wenn man noch von Zulieferern abhängt 

Hier werden in letzter Zeit Forderungen nach Projektmanagement und vor allem Testtiefe aufgeworfen die, meiner Meinung nach, mit der Personaldecke von Alutech schlicht nicht zu stemmen sind. Die Vermutlich nichtmal Canyon so durch zieht.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Also passen die 32 Gabeln nicht zum Konzept, wir stimmen aber darüber ab 
Ich denke Du erkennst auf was das rausläuft. Egal, ich halt wieder meine Klappe und lass mich überraschen was da rauskommt.

Vielleicht doch ein Bike mit voll verstellbarer Geo und Fahrwerk mit Schnellwechseladaptern. Hach ... ICB 3.0 ich freu mich


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Oktober 2014)

Wir stimmen über 32er ab, wenn der Hersteller nix besseres liefern kann wie z.B. DT, die aber trotzdem gut funktioniert. Bei allen anderen wurden die die Teile getestet die die beste Performance versprechen. Und das ist nunmal bei Fox die 36, die 34 wurde getestet und für schlecht befunden, bei RS die Pike die kaum mehr wiegt als ne Rev aber mehr kann etc. pp.

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann du das nächste mal ums Eck kommst und mit unvollständigen Informationen erstmal rummeckerst. Den Eindruck hatte ich leider bisher meistens.


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Korrektur: Ich habe wegen unvollständiger Informationen gemeckert nicht mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## help (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde es auch lächerlich, warum man nicht jede am Markt verfügbare Gabel in 130/140/150 und 160mm getestet hat.
Bei Fox dann noch die 32er, 34er und 36er etc.


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe echt nicht was die Aufregung soll?

Ihr vergest wohl, dass das alles Geld kostet.
Verpflegung, Unterkunft, Anreise, usw. muss auch irgendwer bezahlen.
Da kann man nicht wochenlang irgendwo sein und alle möglichen Gabeln testen.

Es wurden ja immer wieder unterm Jahr Gabeln und Dämpfer getestet und von dennen die am ehesten in Frage kommenden für das Projekt dann fürs Testwochenende ausgewählt.

Dass da einige auf der Strecke bleiben war klar und ist auch anders nicht machbar.


Seid doch froh, dass wir in den Schaffensprozess mit einbezogen werden, so etwas ist nicht selbst verständlich.

Alle die hier so rum meckern, von wegen Projektmanagment, wissen glaube ich nicht wie aufwendig so etwas wirklich ist.

Und es allen recht machen geht so oder so mal gar nicht.


Die Lenkwinkeldiskussion ist auch so ein Thema, bei dem ich kotzen könnte.

Alle, die das Rad Probe gefahren sind, habe festgestellt, dass er mit 66° besser wäre.
Nur, weil hier mal 67° abgestimmt wurde, muss er nicht so werden, wenn sich herausstellt, dass ein anderer Winkel sich 
angenhemer, besser, .... fährt.

Wie oft wurde schon festgestellt, Geometriedaten am Papier müssen nicht immer zwangläufig was über die Farbarkeit auf der Strecke aussagen.

Also können wir das Thema bitte endlch mal abschließen??

Danke!!


Was ich mir aber schon gewünst hätte, von jedem Tester, ein gesamter einzelner Bericht und nicht irgendwo im Thema kurz ein Beitrag zum Testwochenende.

Vielleicht wird das ja noch nachgereicht, auch wenn die Abstimmung heute am Abend schon vorbei ist


----------



## hnx (24. Oktober 2014)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Alle, die das Rad Probe gefahren sind, habe festgestellt, dass er mit 66° besser wäre.
> Nur, weil hier mal 67° abgestimmt wurde, muss er nicht so werden, wenn sich herausstellt, dass ein anderer Winkel sich
> angenhemer, besser, .... fährt.


Du hast das Thema nicht erkannt. Es geht nicht drum, dass 66° nicht sein darf, weil 67° gewählt wurde, sondern, dass 66° faktisch als besser dargestellt wird ohne es getestet zu haben. Ich glaube niemand der klar im Kopf ist würde 67° wählen, wenn 66° nur Vorteile hätte. Alleine vom Papier und Erfahrungen aus der Vergangenheit sind aber zumindest spürbare Nachteile auch denkbar. Obs so ist oder nicht werden wir ja bald erfahren.
On top die Sache mit dem Cockpit-Umbau und Aussagen von tourenlastigeren (im Vergleich zur DH-lastigen Finale Gruppe) Fahrern, dass ihnen das eine Grad nicht fehlt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (24. Oktober 2014)

So weit ich mir erinnere sind alle Test schon länger mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs, daher mute ich mir an zu behaupten, dass sie schon mehr als Eines unter dem Hintern gehabt haben und das dann so weit einschätzen können.


----------



## hnx (24. Oktober 2014)

Wie die Rahmengröße auch, wo die gesamte Riege im Prinzip mehr oder weniger falsch lag mit der Einschätzung vorab.


----------



## veraono (24. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Mit Stand 16.09


Da steht die abgestimmte Geo, dachte das war die Frage. Aber so als Tip: wenn man nicht alles Lesen kann/möchte: Die Threads mit einer Suchmaske mit Einschränkung auf Beiträge von Nuts, Basti und Jü und Stefan Filtern, alles andere ist derzeit eh weitgehend heiße Luft, 
genauso wie hier auch...


----------



## Goddi8 (24. Oktober 2014)

Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht. Nur ist dann die Crowd ziemlich klein 
Die Diskussion oder heiße Luft gehört doch dazu. Nur sollte das Ganze ein wenig strukturiert werden und das wäre eben der job der Projektleitung.


----------



## veraono (24. Oktober 2014)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Da hast du wahrscheinlich recht. Nur ist dann die Crowd ziemlich klein
> Die Diskussion oder heiße Luft gehört doch dazu. Nur sollte das Ganze ein wenig strukturiert werden und das wäre eben der job der Projektleitung.


Ich find das läuft schon nicht so schlecht hier, und ein bisschen Optimierungspotential gibts immer und überall.
Den Informationsstand hat man aber selbst in der Hand , je nach Zeit Lust und Laune. Unübersichtlich wirds nur deshalb weil WIR solche Neben-Diskussionen führen wie eben die selbige.
Hier alle paar Tage eine Zusammenfassung über das was gerade so diskutiert wird/wurde schreiben... ich glaube da könntest dich als freischaffender Ehrenamtlicher verdient machen.


----------



## nuts (25. Oktober 2014)

Also erst einmal Danke an alle, die hier Erklärungen und Infos liefern, wenn wir vom Team hier nicht ausreichend reingucken. Bei den Komponenten war jetzt einfach kein test aller Federgabeln möglich. Deshalb aber die gar nicht zur Wahl stellen, die es gibt?

Die Geometrien würde ich auch gerne abhaken, dazu muss aber der andere Lenkwinkel noch gefahren werden - und wenn hier diskutiert wird, dann scheint da ein Bedarf zu bestehen, den ich auch nicht ersticken werde.

Mehr Übersicht wäre trotzdem schön, Frage nochmal Thomas ob wir das Forum hier modifizieren können.


----------



## F179 (28. Oktober 2014)

Steht schon der endgültige Plan bzgl. der Laufradgröße? Wird es definitiv nur 650b geben oder auch die Möglichkeit 29er zu fahren? Kenne zwar die Umfrage, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob da jetzt fest auf 650b gesetzt wird oder es die Option für 29er im Selbstbau geben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Hinten wirst du kein 29er Laufrad reinkriegen.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2014)

dieses ICB wird auf 650b kommen. 
es ist angedacht später auf dieser Plattform noch ein 29er zu machen.
und der Basti will sich die USD Rockshox mit einem 29er LR aufbauen, weil er meint das wäre gut.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Oktober 2014)

Mal ne frage,
welcher dämpfer kommt den ins framekit? Der monarch+ oder etwas anderes besseres? Float x?!


----------



## nuts (29. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Mal ne frage,
> welcher dämpfer kommt den ins framekit? Der monarch+ oder etwas anderes besseres? Float x?!



zumindest nach den bisherigen Tests gibt es kaum was besseres als den Monarch+ (je nach Einschätzung der Tester der Float X, und den Marzocchi 053 müssen wir in dem Rahmen noch fahren), aber in Anbetracht des Preisunterschieds könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es der Monarch+ wird. Wir haben am Wochenende ein Treffen, bei dem sich voraussichtlich auch klären wird, ob / wie der Rahmen in unterschiedlichen Varianten angeboten werden kann.


----------



## ONE78 (4. November 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> zumindest nach den bisherigen Tests gibt es kaum was besseres als den Monarch+ (je nach Einschätzung der Tester der Float X, und den Marzocchi 053 müssen wir in dem Rahmen noch fahren), aber in Anbetracht des Preisunterschieds könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es der Monarch+ wird. Wir haben am Wochenende ein Treffen, bei dem sich voraussichtlich auch klären wird, ob / wie der Rahmen in unterschiedlichen Varianten angeboten werden kann.



Und was kam nun raus bei eurem treffen? Welcher dämpfer kommt nun ins frameset und wird an der geo nochmal etwas geändert?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2014)

Das werden wir im Zweifel erst erfahren wenn Basti und Nuts aus Taiwan zurück sind.


----------



## onkel_c (5. November 2014)

ich tippe auf monarch +. ein etwas flacherer lw ist kein MUSS, schadet aber ganz sicher nicht .


----------



## ONE78 (5. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das werden wir im Zweifel erst erfahren wenn Basti und Nuts aus Taiwan zurück sind.



meinste da gibt´s kein internet?


----------



## Eisbein (5. November 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> meinste da gibt´s kein internet?


meinste die haben da vll. genug zu ARBEITEN?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (7. November 2014)

Flacheren Lenkwinkel probieren wir aus. Wenn das dann überzeugt, machen wir das. Im Moment sagt mein Gefühl: Mit 66,5° bei 150er Gabel und ZS Steuersatz wäre jeder glücklich, einfach weil die Zahl sich dann (für jemanden der Enduro-Winkel gewöhnt ist) gewohnt anfühlt. Andersrum kann dann jemand mit 140er Gabel 67° fahren, was für All-Mountain einfach passt. 

Frameset mit ziemlicher Sicherheit Monarch+, es sei denn, für die IBC-Edition wird im Paket noch was anderes abgestimmt. Es soll aber etwa halbjährlich wechselnde Konfigurationen geben, die dann auch mal etwas "nischigere" Varianten geben. Zuerst wird aber die Mehrheit bedient werden.


----------



## Logic (20. November 2014)

hallöchen,
ist der newsletter fürs icb wieder abgeschaltet worden?
ich habe in der letzten zeit nämlich nichts diesbezüglich in meinem postfach gehabt und die letzte umfrage zur kettenblattgröße somit leider verpasst...


----------



## nuts (21. November 2014)

Logic schrieb:


> hallöchen,
> ist der newsletter fürs icb wieder abgeschaltet worden?
> ich habe in der letzten zeit nämlich nichts diesbezüglich in meinem postfach gehabt und die letzte umfrage zur kettenblattgröße somit leider verpasst...



Dickes Sorry! Der Thomas hat ihn nach unserer kleinen Umfragenpause schlichtweg vergessen wieder aufzunehmen - verspricht aber Besserung, sofort mit der nächsten Umfrage kommt er wieder!


----------



## Affekopp (7. Dezember 2014)

Warum wird das Unterforum "ICB 2.0 - Projektübersicht" nicht konsequent gepflegt und die Entscheidungen hinsichtlich Bremsen, Laufräder, etc. aufgeführt?


----------



## nuts (8. Dezember 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Warum wird das Unterforum "ICB 2.0 - Projektübersicht" nicht konsequent gepflegt und die Entscheidungen hinsichtlich Bremsen, Laufräder, etc. aufgeführt?



Danke für den Hinweis - habe die letzten Entscheidungen eingefügt!


----------



## Derivator22 (4. Januar 2015)

Mal etwas Untechnisches:

Hat sich derjenige, der hier als Geschäftsführer genannt ist, das auch gut überlegt? Ich meine Geb. 1990 und dann sämtlichen Vorschriften des GmbHG und aller anderen relevanten Vorschriften zu unterliegen...
Ich drücke beide Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom34788 (4. Januar 2015)

Derivator22 schrieb:


> Mal etwas Untechnisches:
> 
> Hat sich derjenige, der hier als Geschäftsführer genannt ist, das auch gut überlegt? Ich meine Geb. 1990 und dann sämtlichen Vorschriften des GmbHG und aller anderen relevanten Vorschriften zu unterliegen...
> Ich drücke beide Daumen!



Was meinst Du?


----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Januar 2015)

Andere waren in dem Alter schon Millionär


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2015)

Mich würde vielmehr interessieren welchen Bewandnis es mit der GmbH hat, da der Vertrieb ja eigentlich über Alutech läuft. Na, vielleicht sagt Nuts da ja was zu.


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Januar 2015)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Was meinst Du?



Nicht gestellter Insolvenzantrag bzw. Insolvenzverschleppung (merken selbst Vollprofis manchmal nicht), Haftung (ja, auch der GF ist im Ggstz. zur Volksmeinung häufiger dran, als man denkt), Einsetzung als Liquidator usw. usw.
Geschäftsführer ist alles andere, als easy-going!


----------



## Derivator22 (5. Januar 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Andere waren in dem Alter schon Millionär



Oder schlugen sich mit ihrer Verbraucherinsolvenz rum...


----------



## nuts (5. Januar 2015)

Moin, 

die ICB UG haben Basti, Thomas und ich gegründet, um eine Trennung von MTB-News.de / IBC-Forum (Redaktionelle Website mit unabhängigen journalistischen Inhalten, Mountainbike-Plattform) und den ICB-Projekten zu gewährleisten. Im Zweck der Unternehmung haben wir nach längerer Überlegung auch den Online-Vertrieb von Sport-Artikeln eingetragen, was vermutlich den ein oder anderen verwundern wird, weil ja Alutech das ICB2.0 verkaufen wird und Carver (Fahrrad XXL) das ICB1.0. Wir wollen uns aber die Möglichkeit offen halten, beispielsweise Ersatzlager oder sonstiges ICB-Zubehör (evtl. Steckachsen, Sattelklemmen, Kettenstrebenschutz (alles mal geraten und noch nicht konkret geplant!)) auch selbst, also nicht über Alutech zu verkaufen. 
Nebensatz zur UG: Die Unternehmergesellschaft - wer sie nicht kennt - ist eine Art Mini GmbH. Sie Bedarf eines geringeren Stammkapitals (1 statt 25000 €), unter der Auflage, dass dieses Stammkapital über die Zeit aufgebaut wird und sie dann zur GmbH wird. Da wir zunächst nur eine Zusammenarbeit mit Alutech anstreben war uns der Nachteil der UG (weniger vertrauenserweckend) nicht wichtig. 

Viele Grüße!


----------



## PamA2013 (21. März 2015)

Ich wollte hier nochmal zwei sachen reinschreiben: Und zwar würde ich mir sehr wünschen, dass die Bikes optional mit angleset zu bestellen sind. Da mir zum beispiel der gewählte lenkwinkel einen ticekn zu steil ist. Und ganz wichtig. Wenn ich einen L Rahmen fahren wollen würde, was ich eig will. Dann brauche ich auf jeden fall eine 400er sattelstütze, die muss ich dann auch schon bis zum anschlag rausziehen. Von daher bitte liefert die bikes mit 400er sattelstützen


----------



## Eisbein (21. März 2015)

XL rahmen kaufen?!


----------



## Kharne (21. März 2015)

Angleset verteuert alles nur wieder und muss dann auch noch von Alutech im Garantiefall getragen werden, was den Preis (bei ner guten Kalkulation) wieder nach oben treibt. Sorry, ne. Sich so´n Ding einzupressen ist ja echt kein Akt, teuer sind die WorksCo. Sachen ja auch nicht (im Vergleich zu dem was man früher für ein CC Angleset hingelegt hat)


----------



## PamA2013 (21. März 2015)

Kharne schrieb:


> Angleset verteuert alles nur wieder und muss dann auch noch von Alutech im Garantiefall getragen werden, was den Preis (bei ner guten Kalkulation) wieder nach oben treibt. Sorry, ne. Sich so´n Ding einzupressen ist ja echt kein Akt, teuer sind die WorksCo. Sachen ja auch nicht (im Vergleich zu dem was man früher für ein CC Angleset hingelegt hat)


Deswegen ja optional, weil ich halt auch kein bock habe als erstes den Steuersatz aus und wieder ein zu pressen  dann zahlt man halt satt drauf dafür, kann man ja beim kunden abwälzen, ich zahl lieber mehr und spar mir die hin und herpresserei und wer es nicht will, muss es ja nicht mitkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (21. März 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> XL rahmen kaufen?!


Berechtigt, aber so riesig bin ich halt auch nicht, ich habe ehrlich gesagt sorge dass mir das in XL zu groß ist. Ich kann auch nix falsches an einer 400er sattelstütze finden.


----------



## Kharne (21. März 2015)

Btw: Überhaupt für´n halbes Grad direkt en Angleset? Erstmal ausgiebig fahren 

PS: Ich wette mit dir, wenn der Basti das AngleSet so kalkuliert, dass es sich selbst trägt, dann wählt keiner die Option, weil sie deutlich teurer ist als sich das Angleset so zu kaufen um dann den Alten auf Halde zu legen oder evtl. sogar noch zu verscheuern.


----------



## PamA2013 (22. März 2015)

ich dachte eher an 1.5 grad zero stack, macht ein tieferes tretlager und einen etwas flacheren lenkwinkel, könnte mir gefallen.

Achja und @Kharne zu deiner Signatur, ich bin mir sicher wenn du so richtig cracksüchtig bist, ist das Teurer als biken


----------



## foreigner (22. März 2015)

Das Bike hat eh einen Zero Stack Steuersatz. Abschließend gesagt war Zero Stack und 67° LW mit 140er Gabel. Mit 150mm Gabel dann 66,5° Lenkwinkel. Der BB-Drop von 20mm ist für 150er Gabel. Bei 140er Gabel sind´s dann 2-3mm mehr, wobei mit berücksichtigtem Negativfederweg 1-2mm mehr, also fast vernachlässigbar.
Finde diese Lösung sehr gut und gelungen und sehe da auch keinen Grund Verstell-Steuersätze. Ein CC Angle Set schon gleich gar nicht, da der für tapered Schaft und Steuerrohr mit 56mm unten nur mit externer unterer Schale erhältlich ist und die Front anhebt. Das gibt wenig Sinn, wenn man ein flacheres Bike haben möchte. Eigentlich käme nur eine Variante von Works Components in Frage. Aber wenn man mit 150mm Gabel einfach 66,5° und 20mm BB Drop fahren kann, dürfte der Markt dafür selbst unter Abfahrts-Affinen Bikern sehr gering sein. Für eine Variante ab Werk macht das mM nach nicht so viel Sinn.
Ich selbst fände 66° auch super, aber wegen einem halben Grad (das wirklich nur sehr wenig spürbar ist), sehe ich keinen Sinn dafür mehr Kohle auszugeben und dafür eigentlich eine "unschönere" Variante zu fahren (was für mich solche Steuersätze immer sind).


----------



## Plumpssack (22. März 2015)

Müsste sich nicht inzwischen ungefähr hochrechnen lassen, was der Rahmen ohne alles kosten wird? Würde mich akut interessieren.


----------



## nuts (29. März 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Müsste sich nicht inzwischen ungefähr hochrechnen lassen, was der Rahmen ohne alles kosten wird? Würde mich akut interessieren.



Es wird bald ein erstes Angebot für die Herstellung des Rahmens geben. Klar ist jetzt schon, dass der Rahmen nicht billig wird - wenn man z.B. das Yoke einteilig CNC-gefräst ausführt, oder auch die Dämpferverlängerung, dann sind das Teile mit heftigem Zerspanungsvolumen, entsprechender Maschinenlaufzeit und dementsprechend hohen Kosten. 

Wirklich zuverlässig wird die Preisvorhersage aber erst, wenn wir auch wissen, was für eine Oberfläche er kriegen soll. Ein aufwändiges Finish (man denke an poliert, abgeklebt, gestrahlt, eloxiert wie beim ersten ICB) macht einen ganz schönen Teil der Rahmenkosten aus. 

Dazu kommt noch etwas: Das hier ist der Verlauf des Taiwandollar im letzten Jahr: 




Auf gut Deutsch: Selbst wenn sich an den Herstellungskosten für einen Rahmen in Taiwan im letzten Jahr nichts geändert hat, so wird sich eine Preiserhöhung für europäische Marken nicht vermeiden lassen, wenn sie nicht auf etwa 20 % ihres Gewinns verzichten wollen. 

Was kostet der Rahmen? Machen wir das Design (ich starte morgen einen Thread), dann sehen wir, welches Verfahren da zum Einsatz kommt, und bis dahin gibt's auch das Angebot für alle Rahmenteile.


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. März 2015)

Das Stimmt natürlich, der Eurokurs ist in letzter Zeit ganz schön eingebrochen. Und das ordentlich. Das macht schon einiges aus.

Achja, ich bevorzuge schlichtes shot-peen black anodised


----------



## Plumpssack (29. März 2015)

mich beschwingt eh schon die ganze Zeit das Gefühl man sollte sich lieber schnell mit Fahrrädern/PC's eindecken, falls man noch was braucht..


----------



## nuts (18. Mai 2015)

*Frage*
Ich bin 29er Fan und würde gern wissen, kann ich vorn mit weniger Federweg ein 29er fahren kann? Oder spricht da etwas gegen?

*Antwort*

Gegen 29" mit reduziertem Federweg vorne spricht grundsätzlich nichts. Durch Das größere Laufrad kommt Deine Front (bei gleichem Reifen) um 19 mm nach oben. Gleichzeitig hat eine 29" Gabel etwa 20 mm mehr Einbaulänge bei gleichem Federweg. Also musst Du 20 mm Federweg abgeben um die Gabellänge auszugleichen und nochmal - Achtung, Cosinus, 21 mm verringern um den Laufraddurchmesser auszugleichen.

Heißt auf Deutsch: 29"-Gabel mit 29" Vorderrad hat bei 110 mm Federweg die gleiche Geometrie wie 27,5" Gabel mit 27,5" Vorderrad bei 150 mm Federweg. Wenn Du eine 120 mm Gabel verwendest, hast Du ca. 66° Lenkwinkel, +9 mm Stack und + 3 mm Innenlagerhöhe.

*Frage*

Es wäre für mich gut zu wissen, ob hinten 27+ passt.

*Antwort*

Bei 27+ muss ich mich weniger präzise ausdrücken. Wir haben Reifenfreiheit bis 732 mm Durchmesser und 74 mm Breite. Jetzt ist heute noch gar nicht so ganz klar, was 27+ genau bedeutet! Ich habe bisher schon 70 - 78 mm Breite und 720 - 740 mm Durchmesser gesehen und deshalb heißt die Antwort ganz klar: Jain. 2,8" sollten kein Problem sein (Je nach Felge, Reifen...), bei 3,0 und mehr ziemlich sicher nicht. Evtl. passt dann 26+ besser, aber da ist ja noch nicht einmal klar, ob es durchstartet.

Die Verwendung von 27+ führt auf jeden Fall zu verringerter Reifenfreiheit und erhöhtem  Innenlager. Aber wie gesagt, 27.5 X 2.8 sind gar nicht sooo fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alumini (10. Juli 2015)

Entschuldigung, falls das schon irgendwo beantwortet wurde, aber die "endgültigen" Geometriezeichnungen passen nicht zu der Geometrietabelle. Welche Werte stimmen, und wie werden sie bei der jeweiligen Stahlversion aussehen?

Danke!


----------



## m2000 (10. Juli 2015)

@Alumini 
Die Geodaten auf den Zeichnungen, welche ich in der Projektübersicht gepostet habe, sind die aktuellen. Die Geometrietabelle ist schon etwas älter es hat sich doch noch einiges geändert. Die Stahlversion von Portus Cycles kann in Wunschgeometrie geordert werden. Ersichtlich ist ja schon die Abweichung beim in den News vorgestellten Modell, welches über eine 435mm Kettenstrebe und einen 66er Lenkwinkel verfügt. Bei Fragen zur Stahlversion wende dich doch einfach direkt an Alex, der gibt dir sicher gerne Auskunft.


----------



## trailjo (14. Juli 2015)

Wie, wann, wo geht es weiter!?!

Ich würde mir mal einen Ausblick auf den weiteren Ablauf des Projektes wünschen. Wie ist der grobe Zeitplan? Gibt es schon Verhandlungen mit Rahmenherstellern? Wann gibt es Prototypen/Vorserie im endgültigen Design? Wann und wo soll das Bike vorgestellt werden? Kann ich das fertige Bike irgendwann anfassen/testen? Wann und von wem werden Ausstattungsvarianten entschieden? Ist das abgestimmte Design/Farbe die einzige die Alutech anbieten wird? Und so weiter...

Kommunikation ist in der Projektarbeit und im Marketing das A und O. Also erzählt uns was, sonst glaubt bald keiner mehr, das das noch was wird!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juli 2015)

Der Aktuelle Stand ist immernoch: Warten auf die Vorserienmuster aus Taiwan, die in zwei oder drei Designvarianten geliefert werden sollen. 
Wenn die dann da sind wird es vermutlich auch mal wieder eine Testmöglichkeit geben. Und wenn da alles passt geht es dann Richtung Serie zu der Basti dann sicher auch mal verlauten lassen wird wie die finalen Specs ausfallen und in welcher Farbe.

Aktuell tingeln sie mit den Protos ja noch von einem Event zum nächsten.


----------



## nuts (18. Juli 2015)

trailjo schrieb:


> Wie, wann, wo geht es weiter!?!
> 
> Ich würde mir mal einen Ausblick auf den weiteren Ablauf des Projektes wünschen. Wie ist der grobe Zeitplan? Gibt es schon Verhandlungen mit Rahmenherstellern? Wann gibt es Prototypen/Vorserie im endgültigen Design? Wann und wo soll das Bike vorgestellt werden? Kann ich das fertige Bike irgendwann anfassen/testen? Wann und von wem werden Ausstattungsvarianten entschieden? Ist das abgestimmte Design/Farbe die einzige die Alutech anbieten wird? Und so weiter...
> 
> Kommunikation ist in der Projektarbeit und im Marketing das A und O. Also erzählt uns was, sonst glaubt bald keiner mehr, das das noch was wird!




Also es ist ja so: We are all sitting on hot coals!

Jeder wird den Rahmen auf der Eurobike 2015 (ja, Ende August, in wenigen Wochen) angucken, anfassen und erfühlen können. 

Gleichzeitig werden solche Vorserienmuster auch nochmals getestet - insbesondere auf dem Prüfstand, aber auch nochmal im Intensivst-Einsatz materialmordender Piloten. 

Sind wir damit zufrieden, startet eine Vorbestellungs-Aktion. Die halten wir für unbedingt für nötig, damit nicht passiert, was beim ICB1.0 passiert ist, sondern jeder, der einen Rahmen will, auch einen in der richtigen Rahmengröße und Farbe haben kann. 

Von Bestellung bis Auslieferung dauert es dann ein paar Monate, und noch immer ist in dem beschriebenen Ablauf Potential für Verzögerungen. Unwahrscheinlich, aber Murphy's Law kennt ja jeder. Deshalb sage ich jetzt nicht: Zu Zeitpunkt X sitzen wir alle auf den Bikes - auch wenn wir uns das wünschen. 

Sobald die Muster in Deutschland sind, sobald wir Tests damit machen, sobald etwas signifikantes passiert, lest ihr es hier. (Das heißt nicht, das gerade nichts passiert. Aber ein Update im Stile von "Zulieferer hat Schaltaugen-Schrauben 1 mm zu lang geliefert, ISCG Aufnahme ist 1 mm zu dünn." - wäre das interessant?


----------



## Kharne (18. Juli 2015)

Ja, definitiv interessant 

Wie wollt ihr die Vorbestellung ablaufen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (18. Juli 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also es ist ja so: We are all sitting on hot coals!
> 
> Jeder wird den Rahmen auf der Eurobike 2015 (ja, Ende August, in wenigen Wochen) angucken, anfassen und erfühlen können.
> 
> ...



Ich zähle wohl nicht zu Materialmordenden Piloten, aber... Höhenmeter könnte ich ein paar machen


----------



## trailjo (18. Juli 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Aber ein Update im Stile von "Zulieferer hat Schaltaugen-Schrauben 1 mm zu lang geliefert, ISCG Aufnahme ist 1 mm zu dünn." - wäre das interessant?



Danke für die Infos, das ist doch schon mal was! Wäre aber cool, wenn Ihr außer der Eurobike irgendwie auch regionale "Setzt Euch mal drauf" Events hinbekämt, bevor die Vorbestellung startet. Halt ein Van mit Bikes in 3-4 Rahmengrößen an ein paar Spots. Klar ist das Aufwand, würde vielleicht aber einige Unentschlossene noch überzeugen. Alutech/Ascheffel ist für die meisten ja auch nicht gerade zentral gelegen. ;-)

Und ja, wir sind auch an eher belanglosen Infos interessiert. Das ist ist Eure Möglichkeit zu zeigen, das es überhaupt weitergeht. Schließlich soll das ein Community-Projekt sein, und wenn die Community monatelang keine offiziellen Neuigkeiten bekommt, fühlt sich die Community ausgeschlossen und kann sich mit dem Ding nicht identifizieren. Und gerade das soll ja das Alleinstellungsmerkmal des ICB sein!


----------



## hnx (18. Juli 2015)

@nuts, ich glaube gerade diese kleinen Infos sind das was die Kunden/Leser wollen, speziell wenn es keine großen Neuigkeiten gibt. Da les' ich mir lieber alle paar Tage durch, dass irgendwas nicht maßhaltig ist anstatt 2 Monate nichts.


----------



## m2000 (18. Juli 2015)

@hnx, ich kann dich gut verstehen, dennoch sollte man nicht unterschätzen das hier jeder mehreren Tätigkeiten nachgeht.
Ich denke du möchtest halt ab und zu ein Lebenszeichen, und das geht vielen anderen genau so.
Mal sehen was ich machen kann


----------



## foreigner (20. Juli 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig werden solche Vorserienmuster auch nochmals getestet - insbesondere auf dem Prüfstand, aber auch nochmal im Intensivst-Einsatz materialmordender Piloten.



Ich war früher nie ein solcher Pilot, aber wenn ich mir so anschaue, was ich in den letzten 3 Monaten so alles geschrottet habe (  ) könnt ihr mir ruhig eins zum "testen" vorbei schicken. 

(Irgendwas muss ich jetzt anders machen )

@nuts : Habt ihr ein Datum, wann ihr die Vorserienmuster bekommt ?
Weil immer wieder die Geo gefragt wird und nuts leider nicht die Übersicht aktualisiert hat; das hier ist die aktuelle Geo:
Anhang anzeigen 405826

Für XS wurde meines Wissens nach noch keine aktualisierte Geo vorgestellt.
@nuts : Das wäre auch eine Info, die mal kommen könnte.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (22. Juli 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Weil immer wieder die Geo gefragt wird und nuts leider nicht die Übersicht aktualisiert hat; das hier ist die aktuelle Geo:
> Anhang anzeigen 405826



Das Attachment wird nicht angezeigt - wird aber wohl die Daten enthalten, in der Projektübersicht als Grafik gepostet wurden?


----------



## nuts (22. Juli 2015)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Das Attachment wird nicht angezeigt - wird aber wohl die Daten enthalten, in der Projektübersicht als Grafik gepostet wurden?


----------



## Alumini (22. Juli 2015)

Ähh, ja, die Tabelle hätte in meinem Post verlinkt sein sollen. Ist jedoch nach nuts ihm seiner höchstpersönlichen Antwort auf meine diesbezügliche Frage nicht gültig, sondern nur die Zeichnungen an anderer Stelle. Oder wurde sie überarbeitet?


----------



## foreigner (22. Juli 2015)

Nein, das ist die gültige, neue Geometrie.
Ich hatte die in meinem Post auch mal in Tabellenform gepostet, weiß nicht, warum die abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## xTr3Me (23. Juli 2015)

Manchmal komme ich mir auch wie ein "materialmordender Pilot" vor... oder liegt es doch daran, dass die ganzen vermeintlich leichten und stabilen Teile gar nicht so stabil sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (29. Juli 2015)

Mal ne ganz bescheidene Frage.

Wie und ab wann läuft denn der "Bestellprozess"? 
Hier im Forum oder über Alutech?
Und wird es auch eine Option mit "nur Rahmen" oder "nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer" geben?


----------



## Plumpssack (29. Juli 2015)

Oder nur Rahmen ohne Farbe?


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2015)

...oder nur Rahmen mit anderem Design 

G.


----------



## Speziazlizt (31. Juli 2015)

Farbe ohne Rahmen wäre mein Favorit.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Farbe ohne Rahmen wäre mein Favorit.



Dann aber schwarz 

G.


----------



## nuts (2. August 2015)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz bescheidene Frage.
> 
> Wie und ab wann läuft denn der "Bestellprozess"?
> Hier im Forum oder über Alutech?
> Und wird es auch eine Option mit "nur Rahmen" oder "nur Rahmen mit Dämpfer" geben?




Also, die Bestellungen laufen über Alutech - es ist ja ein Alutech Fahrrad. Es wird aber, extra für das ICB2.0, eine eigene Homepage geben, auf der alle Varianten und Details aufgeführt sind. Diese geht in Kürze online und wird hier über das Forum erreichbar sein.

Was wird es geben?

Zuerst einmal kein Komplettbike. Das Komplettbike braucht länger und wird erst in der zweiten Runde angeboten. Das heißt, ihr werdet Rahmen bestellen können. Ohne Dämpfer, mit Monarch+ oder mit Fox (Float X oder Float DPS, noch offen). Ihr könnt auch ein "Zubehörset" dazu bestellen, dessen Inhalt noch nicht abschließend definiert ist; wir denken aber an etwas im Stile von: Sattelklemme, Steuersatz, Reverb Stealth.
Zudem habt ihr natürlich die Wahl der Rahmengröße und die Wahl der Farbe. Wir planen neben dem abgestimmten Titan-Orange auch Raw elox und Alu-gebürstet + Lasurlack anzubieten.

Noch mehr Varianten, Komplettbikes etc. wären im ersten Schritt too much. Es sind ja so schon 120 Varianten, wenn wir wirklich 3 verschiedene Lasurfarben anbieten


----------



## Zimmema (2. August 2015)

@nuts,
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos 

Was darf man unter zweiten Runde für die Komplettbikes vestehen?
Herbst 2016 oder doch noch Frühling 2016?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## H.B.O (3. August 2015)

wirds das rahmenkit auch mit fox float x2 geben ? ich weiß wirkt wie overkill aber ich fänds cool.


----------



## tom_ass (3. August 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, die Bestellungen laufen über Alutech - es ist ja ein Alutech Fahrrad. Es wird aber, extra für das ICB2.0, eine eigene Homepage geben, auf der alle Varianten und Details aufgeführt sind. Diese geht in Kürze online und wird hier über das Forum erreichbar sein.
> 
> Was wird es geben?
> 
> ...




Top...Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (5. August 2015)

@nuts : wahrscheinlich werdet ihr das rahmenset ja nicht mit float x2 anbieten!? Meine Frage wäre jetzt; geht der dämpfer rein? (ich würde ihn mir dann separat kaufen) 

danke hbo


----------



## Sludig667 (10. August 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Noch mehr Varianten, Komplettbikes etc. wären im ersten Schritt too much. Es sind ja so schon 120 Varianten, wenn wir wirklich 3 verschiedene Lasurfarben anbieten


 
Was ist den an dem Komplettbike mit der Community Ausstattung schwierig, die Komponenten waren abgstimmt und ein billiges Design auch und der Preis war auch festgelegt (<3k glaub ich). Jeder würde verstehen, wenn das Komplettbike nicht in drölff Designvarianten angeboten wird.

Hab das Gefühl, das die Austattungsabstimmungen völlig für die Katz waren (gibt jetzt schon Xt 11fach zum Bleistift).

Bin jedoch guter Hoffnung (thumbs crossed), das das Komplettbike im Frühjahr 2016 erhältlich sein wird (wahrscheinlich dann mit 3-4 Monaten Lieferzeit  )


----------



## schlonser (20. August 2015)

Hallo!

Ich bin schon ganz scharf auf das Bike, bzw. den Rahmen! Design und Farben sehen alle schick aus, und wenn man für ein paar Kröten mehr (siehe Propain) individualisieren kann sollten das doch für die meisten passen!

Diverse Fragen sind noch offen, auch weil ich es einfach nicht schaffe mir die komplette Entstehungsgeschichte und sämtliche Abstimmungen durchzulesen. Soll ich die hier stellen, oder im "Nebenzimmer"? Geht um Ausstattungsdetails, Bestellung, Dämpfer etc. ...

Danke, Schlonser


----------



## nuts (20. August 2015)

schlonser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin schon ganz scharf auf das Bike, bzw. den Rahmen! Design und Farben sehen alle schick aus, und wenn man für ein paar Kröten mehr (siehe Propain) individualisieren kann sollten das doch für die meisten passen!
> 
> ...



Gerne hier stellen...

Komplettbike: Verzögert. Zuerst: Rahmen! Die könnt ihr ab Oktober/November vorbestellen, damit wir die Mengen richtig kalkulieren. Die sind dann Früh 2016 da. Komplettbikes nicht zum Saisonstart 2016, da hätten wir schon bestellen müssen.

Bestellung: Es gibt eine eigene ICB-Website: www.crowd.bike - Bestellen geht aber nur bei Alutech über die Homepage, weil die das Rad ja auch verkaufen.

Dämpfer: Es gibt den Rahmen ohne, mit Monarch+ oder mit einem Fox-Dämpfer; wir testen gerade noch ob mit Float X oder Float DPS.


----------



## Plumpssack (21. August 2015)

Für welchen Monarch Tune hatten wir uns nochmal entschieden?


----------



## schlonser (21. August 2015)

Richtig, wollte ich auch schon fragen. Da hier schon diverse Stahl(oder Titan)federelemente in den Raum geworfen wurden meine Frage: kann ich als 100 Kg+ Biker überhaupt so einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer Monarch+ nehmen? ich will den nicht mit 260 psi fahren oder komplett zuspacern müssen, bloß damit der einigermaßen funktioniert.
Also an die Fahrwerksgurus unter euch (foreigner?): welchen Dämpfer für uns "Dicke" oder lieber den Monarch mit Tuning beim Helmchen? Muss ich das mit der Gabel auch machen?

@nuts und Supurb: wenn ich den Rahmen dann im Oktober oder November bestellen kann, habt ihr da das Komplettbike schon spezifiziert und veröffentlicht? Wollte mir eigentlich mal ein Bike komplett selbst zusammenstellen (mit HOPE LAUFRÄDERN  ) aber vielleicht is das komplette ja viel geiler oder attraktiver????????

Gruß, Schlonser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (21. August 2015)

Der Rahmen hat ein ziemlich niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis, das geht locker klar. Trotzdem ist ein Vivid Coil deutlichst überlegen


----------



## jota (21. August 2015)

evtl.hab ich ja in den tausend rubriken das wichtigste überlesen...
aber, gibt es schon eine ungefähre preisvorstellung, wieviel euronen der geneigte käufer für den rahmen auf den tisch legen muss?


----------



## Plumpssack (21. August 2015)

zwischen 1000 und 1800€ inkl. Dämpfer stand irgendwie alles schonmal im Raum, ich hoffe mal zu Eurobike gibts da Genaueres..


----------



## foreigner (21. August 2015)

schlonser schrieb:


> Richtig, wollte ich auch schon fragen. Da hier schon diverse Stahl(oder Titan)federelemente in den Raum geworfen wurden meine Frage: kann ich als 100 Kg+ Biker überhaupt so einen Rahmen mit Dämpfer Monarch+ nehmen? ich will den nicht mit 260 psi fahren oder komplett zuspacern müssen, bloß damit der einigermaßen funktioniert.
> Also an die Fahrwerksgurus unter euch (foreigner?): welchen Dämpfer für uns "Dicke" oder lieber den Monarch mit Tuning beim Helmchen? Muss ich das mit der Gabel auch machen?
> 
> @nuts und Supurb: wenn ich den Rahmen dann im Oktober oder November bestellen kann, habt ihr da das Komplettbike schon spezifiziert und veröffentlicht? Wollte mir eigentlich mal ein Bike komplett selbst zusammenstellen (mit HOPE LAUFRÄDERN  ) aber vielleicht is das komplette ja viel geiler oder attraktiver????????
> ...



Hab mir kürzlich auch erst Hope Laufräder geholt. 

Naja, zum Thema: Also, das Rad hat schon ein sehr niedriges Übersetzungsverhältnis. Dementsprechend wirst du auf deutlich niedrigere Drücke kommen, als in anderen Bikes. 
Mit Standard-tune wirst du bei Monarch Plus, Fox X2 und Co. aber mit über 100kg nicht klar kommen. Tuning ist definitiv angesagt.
Aber es ist natürlich schon so, dass die Luftdämpfer nur in einem gewissen Druckbereich richtig gut arbeiten. Wo man jetzt mit der Übersetzung genau raus kommt, kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Wenn ich jenseits der 100kg wiegen würde, würde ich persönlich wahrscheinlich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kaufen und mir einen Stahlfederdämpfer holen. Da das meist DH-Dämpfer sind, sind die ja auch wesentlich besser auf hohe Gewichte, etc. einstellbar, da es mehr Einstelloptionen gibt. Das Problem der Federhärte ist auch einfacher gelöst und das ohne schlechte Progession oder Durchsacken durch den mittleren Federweg. Meine Meinung.


----------



## jota (21. August 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> zwischen 1000 und 1800€ inkl. Dämpfer stand irgendwie alles schonmal im Raum, ich hoffe mal zu Eurobike gibts da Genaueres..


und genau da liegt das problem,ne etwas genauere richtung wär schon nicht schlecht.ich möchte mir ein trailbike aufbauen,wenn der preis aber ins utopische wandert, brauch ich nicht erst bis zum sankt nimmerleinstag warten um mich für einen rahmen zu entscheiden...
und 1800eus sind für mich utopisch.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. August 2015)

Ich glaube kaum dass es unter 1300€ incl. Dämpfer werden, tendenziell auch 1500. Aber die Eurobike ist nächste Woche, ich hoffe mal dass es dann präzisere Aussagen gibt.
Ob ich schon vorbestellen werde steht noch in den Sternen, da ich genau zwischen L und XL liege und es keine Möglichkeit geben wird bis zum Vorbestelltermin mal eins in XL wenigstens Probe zu sitzen. (Hier Kotzsmilie vorstellen)


----------



## JENSeits (26. August 2015)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich habe jetzt einiges gelesen aber bei weitem nicht alles (Schande über mein Haupt!). Ich habe aktuell das ICB erster Generation und überlege ob das 2te nicht auch etwas für mich sein könnte.
Ich habe bisher noch keine Kompatibilitätsliste entdeckt zu den 2 Rädern. Gibt es die?
Sprich: Was kann ich alles übernehmen?

Zudem wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen ob es mit einem 26" LRS überhaupt Sinn macht?! Ich habe mir letztes Jahr einen aufbauen lassen und den möchte ich nur ungern hergeben.


Ich danke euch!!
LG Jens


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2015)

Naja, kommt drauf an wie du das 1.0 einsetzt. Wenn du damit seit zwei Jahren rumfährst und immer wieder fest stellst dass du irgendwie in den meisten Fällen "zu viel" Fahrrad mit dir rum schleppst liegst du beim 2.0 nicht verkehrt. Wenn du das 2.0er aber im Enduro- und Parkseinsatz öfters hart ran nimmst eher nicht. Das 2.0 ist immernoch ein Trailbike dass dir auch mal nen Tag im Park nicht gleich krumm nimmt. Aber eben auch noch kein Enduro.
Bei mir wird das 2.0 wohl mein AM-Hardtail ersetzen, weil mir da schon bei kleineren Sprüngen immer meine Knie leid tun. Das 1.0er wird das Bike fürs Grobe werden/bleiben, in letzter Zeit steht es meistens auf dem Park-LRS mit 2.5 Baronen.

Und Gleichteile? Das Tretlager wird mit 26" schon sehr tief kommen. denke mal das könnte schon Grenzwertig werden. Ich würde da lieber gleich auf 650B wechseln. um zumindest bei der Höhe halbwegs im Rahmen zu bleiben könnte die 160er Gabel noch was ausgleichen, eigentlich ist die Geo ja auf 650B mit 140mm angepasst.. Ansonsten dürfte recht viel passen. Ausfallenden sind bei 12x142 geblieben, Umwerfer passt nur ein Modell und eigentlich ist das Bike auf 1x11 ausgelegt. Die restlich Anschlussmaße sind auch ziemlich gleich.


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ... um zumindest bei der Höhe halbwegs im Rahmen zu bleiben könnte die 160er Gabel noch was ausgleichen, eigentlich ist die Geo ja auf 650B mit 140mm angepasst.



650B und 150mm, nicht 140mm.
545mm Einbaulänge, also Rock shox Pike mit 542mm (150mm, 27.5) + 3mm Steuersatzschale (integriert).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2015)

140mm und externe Schale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (26. August 2015)

170er Gabel mit 26" Laufrad


----------



## xalex (26. August 2015)

Hallo!

liebäugele gerade mit dem Bike. habe jetzt die Diskussion nicht vollständig mit verfolgt und jetzt nur oberflächlich die Hinterbauthreads durchsucht.

Bekommt der Dämpfer bei der Konstruktion nicht sehr hohe Rahmenkräfte/ Querkräfte ab? Oder blick ich was nicht? Ich bin kein Techniker, man möge mir verzeihen

Danke.


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 140mm und externe Schale


Für so einen Steuersatz in den Maßen musst du aber länger suchen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2015)

Jetzt verwirr mich doch nicht mit Fakten


----------



## foreigner (26. August 2015)

xalex schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> liebäugele gerade mit dem Bike. habe jetzt die Diskussion nicht vollständig mit verfolgt und jetzt nur oberflächlich die Hinterbauthreads durchsucht.
> 
> ...



Das wurde lange und breit diskutiert und sich während der Konstruktion viele Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Daher hat das Rad auch beispielsweise das sehr große, steife und spielfreie Lager, das massive, große einteilige Yoke, die speziell geformte Querverstrebung die Hinter dem Sitzrohr und die belastungsorientierte Dämpferverlängerung. Es ist mit 2900g ja auch kein Leichtbau-Rahmen.
Die Prototypen hatten all diese Maßnahmen übrigens nicht und selbst die sind jetzt ohne Probleme ein 3/4 Jahr misshandelt worden ohne jegliche Probleme.
Da das jetzige Serienrad durch oben genannte Maßnahmen nochmal stark optimiert ist, muss man sich bei dem Bike über das Thema keine Gedanken machen. Gerade der vordere Bereich des Hinterbaus ist sehr, sehr steif, dadurch auch kaum Querkräfte auf dem Dämpfer. Da gibt´s auch derzeit weitaus "windigere" Konstruktionen.


----------



## xalex (26. August 2015)

danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Festerfeast (26. August 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Für so einen Steuersatz in den Maßen musst du aber länger suchen.


Da gibt es nur das Cane Creek Angleset. Einen anderen Steuersatz mit EC56 gibt es leider nicht.

Ich habe mich mit der Thematik ICB2.0 und 26" auch ein wenig beschäftigt. Eine 26" Pike mit 160mm + ZS56 Lagerschale kommen auch auf die 545mm EBL. Die Geo ist dann die gleiche wie bei 650B Laufräder. Allerdings ist dann wie weiter oben schon angemerkt der BB Drop mit 20mm noch so eine Sache.
Soweit ich weiß könnte man dem mit Offsetbuchsen entgegenwirken, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie sich das auf die Geo auswirkt (Lenk- und Sitzwinkel steiler?) und wie sehr man den BB Drop dadurch ausgleichen kann.
Kann da jemand ein paar mehr Infos liefern?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2015)

Du kannst aber im Zweifel nur eine Offsetbuchse verbauen. Wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere dürfte in die Verlängerung kein Exzenter passen. Ich hab nur grad kein Bild von den Teil zur Hand.


----------



## olsche (26. August 2015)

Ist schon komisch,  wieviele Leute sich noch mit 26" beschäftigen?
Ist doch tot, oder? 
￼ ￼ ￼


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. August 2015)

olsche schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch,  wieviele Leute sich noch mit 26" beschäftigen?
> Ist doch tot, oder?
> ￼ ￼



Nur bei den spaßbefreiten Mountainbikern  

G.


----------



## JENSeits (27. August 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, kommt drauf an wie du das 1.0 einsetzt.


 
Ich fahre es hier im Mittelgebirge auf normalen Trails, das sollte ein AM für 2-3 Jahre wegstecken können. Bikepark schaffe ich in den nächsten 2 Jahren dank Beruf & Schule eh kaum und wenn es 2-3 mal im Jahr in den Park geht sollte ich dann mit dem AM auch klar kommen. Dafür brauche ich eigentlich kein dickes Enduro rum pedalieren.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und Gleichteile? Das Tretlager wird mit 26" schon sehr tief kommen. denke mal das könnte schon Grenzwertig werden. Ich würde da lieber gleich auf 650B wechseln. um zumindest bei der Höhe halbwegs im Rahmen zu bleiben könnte die 160er Gabel noch was ausgleichen, eigentlich ist die Geo ja auf 650B mit 140mm angepasst.. Ansonsten dürfte recht viel passen. Ausfallenden sind bei 12x142 geblieben, Umwerfer passt nur ein Modell und eigentlich ist das Bike auf 1x11 ausgelegt. Die restlich Anschlussmaße sind auch ziemlich gleich.


 
Genau deswegen frage ich, ist ja für 27,5 optimiert. LRS wechseln ist eigentlich total dumm, hab endlich mal einen gescheiten aus der 500€ Klasse. Bin super zufrieden! Reverb, Lenker, Kurbel usw usw sollten ja passen und könnten übernommen werden. 
Wenn es dann ein Rahmenset wird hätte ich ja noch die Gabel zum mit rübernehmen. Der 1.0 Rest würde für die ersten paar Monate bleiben und danach in den Bikemarkt wandern.

Gibt's dazu Meinungen? Doch lieber davon abraten? Sonst wird es aber irgendwie schon schwer mit den Alternativen ...


----------



## Festerfeast (29. August 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du kannst aber im Zweifel nur eine Offsetbuchse verbauen. Wenn ich mich dunkel erinnere dürfte in die Verlängerung kein Exzenter passen. Ich hab nur grad kein Bild von den Teil zur Hand.


Eine Alternative wäre noch das Angleset in Verbindung mit einer 160mm 26" Pike. Kommt zusammen auf eine EBL von 556mm. 
Der durch die längere EBL resultierende flachere Lenkwinkel wird durch die -1° des Anglesets ausgeglichen und man kommt wieder auf 66,x° LW.
Dadurch kommt das Tretlager etwas höher und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher.
Obs praktikabel ist kann ich nicht einschätzen..


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2015)

Ihr vergesst alle, dass das 27,5" Laufrad 12,5mm EBH draufaddiert


----------



## Festerfeast (29. August 2015)

Gerade geht es aber um 26" und wie man den BB Drop reduzieren kann


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2015)

Richtig. Bei ner 150er 27,5" Pike mit 27,5" LR und interner unterer Lagerschale kommt man auf ne EBH von 555mm. Da kommste mit 160er 26" Pike, 26" LR und Angleset/externer unterer Schale auch hin und musst damit den Lenkwinkel nicht anpassen.
Den BB Drop von 12,5 mm durch die 26" LR über die Gabel rauszuholen wird eh abenteuerlich. Da brauchts nochmal 10mm EBH, -2° LW und Rubber Queens (wenns reicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Festerfeast (29. August 2015)

Fast.
Eine 150er 27,5" Pike kommt mit einer ZS Lagerschale auf 545mm EBL. Die Konstellation bildet ja die Grundlage für die Geoangaben.
Eine 160er 26" Pike kommt mit einer ZS Lagerschale auch auf 545mm EBL.


----------



## Kharne (29. August 2015)

Richtig, jetzt noch 10mm für das 27,5" Laufrad bzw. die externe Lagerschale dazu rechnen, dann biste bei meinen Werten


----------



## herter (1. September 2015)

Hi, steht zufällig irgendwo im Raum Bad Kreuznach eines der Vorserienmuster, welches ich mal Probefahren kann?


----------



## goshawk (14. September 2015)

Beim Vorserienmuster musst aufpassen das der Dämpfer auch passt. Hatte mir eins bei der Eurobike ausgeliehen. Während die Gabel, eineFormula, zwar straff aber nicht bockig war fühlte sich der Hinterbau bockig an bzw. verpasste mir ständig Tritte. Das hatte dann auch einen harten Sturz zur Folge. 
Am Stand von Alutech kam dann die Überlegung auf das wohl die Luftkammer mit Tokken verkleinert worden ist.
Werde jetzt warten bis man die ersten Serienbikes gegen Kaution, dann mit einem richtig eingestellten Dämpfer, testen kann.
Denn das Fahrgefühl vom Hinterbau des Prototypen war seeeehr ernüchternd


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. September 2015)

Dann musst du echt einen viel zu progressiven Dämpfer gehabt haben. 
Der Proto den ich im November hatte war mit Fox Float X und 36 ausgerüstet und fühlte sich nach mehr Federweg an als da ist. Zwar straff aber nicht bockig.


----------



## foreigner (15. September 2015)

Da kann was mit dem Dämpfer nicht gepasst haben. In Finale hat sich das Bike einfach nach mehr Federweg angefühlt, egal ob mit Float X, Monarch Plus Debon, oder DT Swiss.
Aber wenn der Dämpfer nicht passt, dann kann auch ein guter Hinterbau nicht helfen. Hatte das Problem in Finale ja mit CCDB Inline. Der war nicht hinzubekommen und hat in den härtesten Einstellungen noch beim Sprung vom höheren Bordstein druchgeschlagen.
In Serie wird sowas bei Alutech bestimmt nicht gehen, da würde ich mir mal keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Oktober 2015)

Für welche Rahmengröße sind eigentlich die 2900g?

Ich finde es immer sehr mühseelig, dass das nicht gleich bei den technischen Daten oder der Geometrie mit dabei steht.

Wie weit sinkt das Tretlager ab, wenn man 26"x2,4 bzw. 26"2,25 Laufräder einbaut?
Bin nicht so gut in Fahrradgeometrie nachrechnen.

Gibts eigentlich schon einen fixierten Preis für Frameset?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Für welche Rahmengröße sind eigentlich die 2900g?


M



mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie weit sinkt das Tretlager ab, wenn man 26" Laufräder einbaut?



ca 15mm je nach Reifen, Die Tretlagerabsenkung (BB drop) bleibt aber natürlich gleich






mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon einen fixierten Preis für Frameset?




ICB2.0 (raw oder titan anodisiert+orange) ohne Dämpfer: 1399 €
Anzahlung von 50 % ICB2.0 (raw oder titan anodisiert+orange) mit Monarch+ Debonair: 1399 €
Anzahlung von 75 % ICB2.0 (raw oder titan anodisiert+orange) mit FOX Float X2 oder DPS Dämpfer: 1399 €
Lasurlack: + 200 €, egal bei welcher Variante
Optional: Aufbaukit (Teleskopstütze, Klemme, Steuersatz)


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Oktober 2015)

Wie schwer ist ein L Rahmen, bzw. XL?
Weiß das wer?



Plumpssack schrieb:


> ca 15mm je nach Reifen



Hm wäre wohl verkraftbar.
Müsste man mal fahren können.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2015)

Das Tretlager ist so schon ziemlich niedrig, mit 175er Kurbel und 26" wird es denke ich zu tief um "im Gelände" zu kurbeln.
So schlimm ist 650b nicht (im Gegenteil mMn). Wenn man den Rahmen kauft sollte man denke ich noch die passenden Laufräder dazu auftreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Oktober 2015)

Mir geht es nicht darum, dass ich was gegen 27,5" habe.
Nur fehlt gerade der Willen so viel Geld für ein Rad auszugeben.
Im Endeffekt bräuchte ich zum Rahmen, eine Gabel, Laufräder und halt ein paar Kleinigkeiten.

Sind dann ca. 2400€ oder mehr.
Das Geld will bzw. kann ich dafür grad nicht ausgeben, bekomme im April Nachwuchs.


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2015)

Das sind leider die Situationen, in welchen dieser plötzliche 26" Tod sehr ärgerlich ist..

Es wird schon gehen, ist dann eben sportlich tief... "hohe" Reifen (Conti oder ein dicker Ardent) und 165mm Kurbel (gibts ja viel im Bikemarkt von den ganzen Downhillern) sollten das aber einigermaßen ausgleichen.


----------



## nuts (8. Oktober 2015)

wenn mal endlich jemand leicht rollende, 26 x 2,7" Reifen anbieten würde - das wären die ultimativen 26" auf 27,5" Adapter. Alternativ könnte man den Rahmen mit weniger SAG fahren und eine lange 26" Gabel (160 mm) verbauen, aber es sind alles Behelfslösungen, und es muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob das Ergebnis zufrieden stellt.


----------



## veraono (8. Oktober 2015)

Mit dicken Schlappen, Offset-Dämpferbuchse und 160mm Gabel + EC Lagerschale solltest du doch geometrisch halbwegs hinkommen und  kannst später immer noch upgraden ohne jetzt viel Geld investiert zu haben.


----------



## skask (9. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Sind dann ca. 2400€ oder mehr.
> Das Geld will bzw. kann ich dafür grad nicht ausgeben, bekomme im April Nachwuchs.



Dito, im Mai.



veraono schrieb:


> Mit dicken Schlappen, Offset-Dämpferbuchse und 160mm Gabel + EC Lagerschale solltest du doch geometrisch halbwegs hinkommen und  kannst später immer noch upgraden ohne jetzt viel Geld investiert zu haben.



Das ist auch mein Plan und muss reichen. Sollte sogar mehr als halbwegs hinkommen. Ich fahr jetzt über 30 Jahre 175mm Kurbeln, das lassen wir mal so.


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Oktober 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Mit dicken Schlappen, Offset-Dämpferbuchse und 160mm Gabel + EC Lagerschale solltest du doch geometrisch halbwegs hinkommen und  kannst später immer noch upgraden ohne jetzt viel Geld investiert zu haben.



Das war auch mein Plan, dass irgendwie so hin zu bekommen.
Um 650b wird man so oder so nicht herum kommen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Außer in 5 Jahren kommt wieder alles Alte wieder, wäre ja nicht das erst Mal.

Eine Probefahrt wäre schon was Feines, um zu wissen ob L oder Xl besser passt.
Die Test haben ja gezeigt, dass sich die meisten auf einem größeren Rahmen wohler fühlten.


----------



## Baumbaer (9. Oktober 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Eine Probefahrt wäre schon was Feines, um zu wissen ob L oder Xl besser passt.
> Die Test haben ja gezeigt, dass sich die meisten auf einem größeren Rahmen wohler fühlten.



Ja so ein kleines "Testival" zum testen wäre schon Klasse? Oder gibts so was wie eine Größenempfehlung?  Tue mir bei der Größe etwas schwer, tendiere ja eher zum L (rein optisch ;-)) bei 1,90 und SL 87.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2015)

Die Frage hat mir Basti im andere Thread gerade so beantwortet: 
Fährst du gerne "Oldschool" mit Arsch eher weit hinten und Arme lang dann dürfte L gut passen. So geht das Ding easy auf Hinterrad und lässt sich richtig gut rum schmeißen. (bin den Proto in L gefahren)
Bist du eher der Typ der Zentral über dem Bike stehen will mit angewinkelten Armen immer in "Attack-Position", Quasi Newschool-Enduro, dann ist das XL eher dein Ding. 
Ich bin, wenn es um Spaß und Trails geht, wohl eher der Oldschooler und tendieren mit 1,91 und 93erSL zum L.



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache Erklärung:
> Du fährst eher im klassischen Stil (lange Arme, A***h weit hinter dem Sattel), deshalb brauchst Du nicht diese neumodernen Oberrohre. Das Serien L ist subjektiv eine ganze Ecke länger als das Test Muster und sollte dir gut passen! Auf der anderen Seite passt ein L aber auch Leuten ab 175cm, aber halt in Verbindung mit  modernem "Enduro" Fahrstil (Ellbogen hoch, A***h zentral im Rad).
> So und jetzt wieder Designs!


----------



## mpirklbauer (9. Oktober 2015)

Wenn ich mir eure größen so ansehen, bin ich dann bei L mit 186 und 86SL

Mir fällt grad noch was zum Thema Zugführung ein.

Es ist unten am Rahmen eine Öffnung für eine Reverb Stealth vorhanden.
Jetzt gibt zu Sattelstützen wie die Kind Shock Lev, wo das Kabel am oberen Ende des Rohrs befestigt ist.

Ist am Rahmen, im Sattelrohr, oben auch noch einen Öffnung, damit man dort das Kabel wieder raus bekommt?

Hier die Stütze die ich mein.

https://static.bike-components.de/c...-Remote-35c76c83bdf57df5de68e7159e98c693.jpeg

Vergesst es, habe schon ein Bild gefunden, wo man sieht das da nix ist und wie unschön das gelöst wurde.

https://fthumb0.mtb-news.de/cache/1...x1dGVjaHVuZHN1cHVyYl8xOC1vcmlnaW5hbC5qcGc.jpg

Vielleicht sollte man noch einen Durchführung machen, oder eine Befestigung für das Kabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mazimm (10. Oktober 2015)

Wird es den Rahmen in genau dieser Optik geben?
Oder was versteht ihr unter raw?
Würde mir das bitte genau so wie auf diesem Foto (mit den Alutech Decals) wünschen.






Freue mich auf euere Antwort


----------



## Joerg80 (11. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

was habt ihr denn für ne Rahmengrößen Emfehlung bei:
Schrittlänge 80cm
Größe 174cm

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Vincy (12. Oktober 2015)

Größe S oder M.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (15. Oktober 2015)

Kurze Frage, welche Durchmesser haben den Oberrohr, Unterrohr, Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe?


----------



## Plumpssack (15. Oktober 2015)

RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, welche Durchmesser haben den Oberrohr, Unterrohr, Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe?


bin mir relativ sicher dass das Unterrohr 55mm hatte..


----------



## Felger (15. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> wenn mal endlich jemand leicht rollende, 26 x 2,7" Reifen anbieten würde - das wären die ultimativen 26" auf 27,5" Adapter.



auf so etwas warte ich auch schon die ganze Zeit! her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (16. Oktober 2015)

Noch eine andere Frage beschäftigt mich: ist es mögliche bei verwendung einer Teleskopsattelstütze die Schaltleitung im Rahmen zu verlegen? (RS Reverb Stealth) es Sieht auf den Bilder 100% so aus aber in Textform hab ich es noch nicht gelesen bzw. vllt übersehen.

und es wird eine Dazugeben? gegen Aufpreis natürlich? Weiß man da schon mehr?
danke für die Info


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Oktober 2015)

Es stand mal im Raum, dass es eine Art Aufbaukit mit Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer und Reverb oderso geben soll. Ich denke mal da gibts mehr Infos, wenn man den Rahmen demnächst vorbestellen kann.
Der Rahmen hat einen Stealthausgang im Sitzrohr.


----------



## nuts (18. Oktober 2015)

RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> Noch eine andere Frage beschäftigt mich: ist es mögliche bei verwendung einer Teleskopsattelstütze die Schaltleitung im Rahmen zu verlegen? (RS Reverb Stealth) es Sieht auf den Bilder 100% so aus aber in Textform hab ich es noch nicht gelesen bzw. vllt übersehen.
> 
> und es wird eine Dazugeben? gegen Aufpreis natürlich? Weiß man da schon mehr?
> danke für die Info



Basti verhandelt Aufbaukit(s) gerade diese Woche, werden wir in Kürze Infos dazu posten.

Teleskopstützen könne mit interner (KS Integra, RS Reverb Stealth, ...) oder externer Leitung (Vecnum, Fox DOSS, Thomson, ...) verbaut werden. Es ist leider _nicht _möglich den Rock Shox "connectamajix" (oder wie auch immer er heißt) durch den Rahmen zu stecken, da er - sorry - unglaublich lang und dick ist.


----------



## nuts (18. Oktober 2015)

RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, welche Durchmesser haben den Oberrohr, Unterrohr, Sitzstrebe und Kettenstrebe?



Oberrohr: 35 mm
Unterrohr: 55 mm (an beiden Enden mehr, da Hydroforming)
Kettenstreben: Laufen nach hinten stark zu. Vorne etwa 35x18, hinten 27x20 mm
Sitzstreben: Laufen nach hinten stark zu. Vorne 29x18, hinten 21x18 mm


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (20. Oktober 2015)

Welches Innenlager kann hier verbau werden? bzw. welches verbaut ihr?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Oktober 2015)

Jedes standard BSA-Lager.


----------



## nuts (4. November 2015)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist ein L Rahmen, bzw. XL?
> Weiß das wer?



L liegt bei ca. 2980 g und XL bei ca. 3040 g

XL-Muster gehen die Tage auf den Weg aus Taiwan, dann können wir es auch mal herzeigen (gab ja einige Fragen, wie das dann live aussieht)


----------



## Felger (10. November 2015)

werden beim Fox und den RS Dämpfer "Standard" Tune verwendet oder sind die speziell auf den Rahmen angepasst?


----------



## Plumpssack (10. November 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> werden beim Fox und den RS Dämpfer "Standard" Tune verwendet oder sind die speziell auf den Rahmen angepasst?


speziell angepasst


----------



## zr0wrk (10. November 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> werden beim Fox und den RS Dämpfer "Standard" Tune verwendet oder sind die speziell auf den Rahmen angepasst?


Letzteres. Wurde zumindest bislang so kommuniziert.

EDIT: Oooops, war doch wer schneller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (10. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> speziell angepasst





zr0wrk schrieb:


> Letzteres. Wurde zumindest bislang so kommuniziert.



weiß man auch, was geändert wurde? Ich finde es ja immer besser, wenn Standard-Tunes passen - dann kann man auch leicht mal wechseln


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2015)

Weiß man noch nicht, SRAM hat erst letzte oder vorletzte Woche einen Rahmen zum Abstimmen bekommen.


----------



## nuts (11. November 2015)

Felger schrieb:


> weiß man auch, was geändert wurde? Ich finde es ja immer besser, wenn Standard-Tunes passen - dann kann man auch leicht mal wechseln



Also, wir fuhren bisher M/L im Rock Shox Monarch+, jetzt vergleichen wir das nochmal mit dem was durch Custom möglich ist. Fox ist Custom, gibt es da überhaupt Standard-Tunes?


----------



## Felger (11. November 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, wir fuhren bisher M/L im Rock Shox Monarch+, jetzt vergleichen wir das nochmal mit dem was durch Custom möglich ist. Fox ist Custom, gibt es da überhaupt Standard-Tunes?



zumindest bei den RP23 kannte ich wie auch bei RS Rebound und Velocity Tune. Ist ebenfalls mit aufgedruckt in Roten und Blauen Kästchen

z.B.:





http://p.vitalmtb.com/photos/users/109/photos/16878/s780_yadq4.jpg?1301172198





http://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb9387101/p5pb9387101.jpg


----------



## Mazimm (11. November 2015)

Sind beim Og Komplettbike set die Leitungen eigentlich innen verlegt?


----------



## faz99 (13. November 2015)

kurze frage bzgl. steuerrohrlänge: im artikel zu diesem thread ("*Alutech ICB2.0 - Neu: Komplettbikes und Buildkits bestellbar*") steht für einen L rahmen 125 mm angegeben. bei alutech auf der seite im geochart 145mm. was stimmt denn nun?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. November 2015)

Es sind 145mm. Steht so auch in der Projektübersicht, sowohl in der Tabelle als auch in den Zeichnungen.


----------



## bs99 (17. November 2015)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten wann und ob eine 29" Version kommt?


----------



## m2000 (17. November 2015)

Ob: ja
Wann: nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (27. November 2015)

da ich nur ein Rahmenkit bestellt habe, benötige ich (dann) ein Headset. Auf die Komplettbikes kommt ja dieser : CaneCreek 40 Series (40.ZS44/28.6 | 40.ZS56/40). kann mir jemand erklären was für ein Headset ich kaufen muss damit es in den Rahmen passt? 

soviel denke ich zu Wissen: Semi-Integriert, Tapered 1 1/18" auf 1,5", ZS= Zero Stack ( was das bedeutet weiß ich aber nicht )

helft mir


----------



## Plumpssack (27. November 2015)

RadioAUCKLAND schrieb:


> da ich nur ein Rahmenkit bestellt habe, benötige ich (dann) ein Headset. Auf die Komplettbikes kommt ja dieser : CaneCreek 40 Series (40.ZS44/28.6 | 40.ZS56/40). kann mir jemand erklären was für ein Headset ich kaufen muss damit es in den Rahmen passt?
> 
> soviel denke ich zu Wissen: Semi-Integriert, Tapered 1 1/18" auf 1,5", ZS= Zero Stack ( was das bedeutet weiß ich aber nicht )
> 
> helft mir


Du brauchst oben eine Schale mit 44mm und unten mit 56mm Außendurchmesser. Hab als Bsp mal Semiintegrierte (=ZS) Hope Lager verlinkt. Das Gegenteil von ZS Steuersatzen sind solche mit außenliegenden Lagern (außerhalb vom Steuerrohr). Damit wird die Gabeleinbaulänge quasi um die Höhe der Lagerschale erweitert. Das hier ist der einzige mir bekannte EC56 Steuersatz und der ist auch nur extern bei 56mm weil dadurch die Winkelverstellfunktion realisiert werden kann.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (27. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Du brauchst oben eine Schale mit 44mm und unten mit 56mm Außendurchmesser. Hab als Bsp mal Semiintegrierte (=ZS) Hope Lager verlinkt. Das Gegenteil von ZS Steuersatzen sind solche mit außenliegenden Lagern (außerhalb vom Steuerrohr). Damit wird die Gabeleinbaulänge quasi um die Lagerschale erweitert. Das hier ist der einzige mir bekannte EC56 Steuersatz und der ist auch nur extern bei 56mm weil dadurch die Winkelverstellfunktion realisiert werden kann.



ok, gibt es das CaneCreek (welches beim ICB zu Einsatz kommt) im Set irgendwo zu kaufen ?


----------



## Plumpssack (27. November 2015)

Ja, eigentlich fast überall:
- Unterteil: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40ZS56-Bottom-SHIS-ZS56-40-60g
- Oberteil: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40ZS44-Short-Cover
- Oberteil wahlweise mit höherer Kappe (falls man eh Spacer benötigt ist das optisch schöner): https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40ZS44-Tall-Cover-SHIS-ZS44/286

Hier ist das Ganze noch ganz nett veranschaulicht: http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/HOPE-HEADSET-FITTING-CHART.pdf


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (27. November 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich fast überall:
> - Unterteil: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Unterteil-40ZS56-Bottom-SHIS-ZS56-40-60g
> - Oberteil: https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40ZS44-Short-Cover
> - Oberteil wahlweise mit höherer Kappe (falls man eh Spacer benötigt ist das optisch schöner): https://r2-bike.com/CANE-CREEK-Steuersatz-Oberteil-40ZS44-Tall-Cover-SHIS-ZS44/286
> ...




ich danke dir, das beantwortet alle meine Fragen zu dem Thema.


----------



## RadioAUCKLAND (16. Dezember 2015)

Verdammt!! 

Ich habe dir Chance ein Komplettbike für ein unschlagbaren Preis zu bekommen aber habe bereits ein ICB zu 75% Angezahlt.
gibt es die Chance das Geld wieder zu bekommen? Ich weiß das es für Alutech und mich ne beschissene Situation ist...

danke für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Dezember 2015)

Du hast einen Vertragspartner. Alutech cycles. Wenn du den Kontaktierst, z.B. per Telefon, wird der dirvermutlich schnell sagen können ob es eine Möglichkeit der Stornierung gibt oder nicht. Im Zweifel steht sowas sogar in der Bestätigung drin die du per Mail bekommen hast. Auf jeden Fall wäre dieser Weg der eindeutig schnellere um diese Information zu bekommen als hier im Forum zu fragen. Und vor allem wäre sie sogar noch aus erster Hand!


----------



## LC4Fun (16. Dezember 2015)

ich kauf Dir Deine Bestellung mit 25 Prozent Abschlag ab. Farbe,  Grösse, Ausstattung?


----------



## Synapse (24. Januar 2016)

Ich habe die Konzeption des Bikes nicht ganz mitverfolgt. 
Was mich aber interessieren würde: Wie habt ihr den Hersteller Alutech gefunden? 
Von wem ist die Kontaktaufnahme ausgegangen? 
Wie ist die vorherige Zusammenarbeit mit Carver verlaufen? 

Ich weiss das sind teilweise heikle Fragen - aber ich fände schön hier ein wenig Hintergrund-Infos zu bekommen...


----------



## Kharne (24. Januar 2016)

Alutech hat das Projekt vorgeschlagen, nachdem das erste Projekt unter Carver ja eigentlich hervorragend lief, nur dooferweise von Carver total verbockt wurde (da sind wichtige Mitarbeiter gegangen, dadurch gabs elendige Verzögerungen und dann gab´s keine 150 Bikes im ersten Jahr, die waren dementsprechend innerhalb von 10 Minuten ausverkauft).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2016)

Zudem war Alutech auch schon am ersten ICB beteiligt. Der Jü (Chef von Alutech) hat die ersten Prototypen des ICB 1.0 geschweißt und gehörte zudem zu der Runde die vor einigen Jahren die Grundidee der Communitybeteiligung an einer Bikekonzeption hatte. Diese Idee ging ja auch nicht von Forenmembern aus, sondern kam eben aus dieser (der Legende nach bierseeligen) Runde von MTB-News, Jü, Basti Tegtmeier (damals noch PM bei Carver dann bei Alutech) und Stefan Stark hervor.
Von daher war, nach dem Drama mit Carver, der einzig logische Schluss das nächste ICB mit Alutech abzuwickeln.


----------



## Synapse (24. Januar 2016)

ok, verstehe... 
gibt´s einen Thread über die Sache mit Carver?


----------



## olsche (24. Januar 2016)

Schau ins Herstellerforum -> Carver...
Aber plane genug Zeit ein.


----------



## -N0bodY- (24. Januar 2016)

EDIT: zu langsam.


----------



## Kosmoprolet (15. Februar 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Weiß man noch nicht, SRAM hat erst letzte oder vorletzte Woche einen Rahmen zum Abstimmen bekommen.


@Lt.AnimalMother oder @nuts :

Gibt es schon irgendwelche Ergebnisse was den Tune vom Monarch anbetrifft ?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung. Bin ja auch nur interessierter Kunde und hab da noch nix von gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (22. Februar 2016)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> @Lt.AnimalMother oder @nuts :
> 
> Gibt es schon irgendwelche Ergebnisse was den Tune vom Monarch anbetrifft ?



Also, es gibt einen Custom-Tune von Rock Shox, der von Rock Shox in den letzten Wochen erarbeitet wurde und jetzt fertig ist. Am Wochenende konnten wir ihn ausprobieren und waren sehr sehr angetan! User @Speziazlizt ist für einen Tag zu uns gestoßen und konnte den Monarch ausprobieren, war glaub auch ganz glücklich 

Aber was war jetzt die eigentliche Frage zum Monarch Tune? Es ist kein Standard-Tune. Wer ein ICB bestellt hat, kriegt einen Custom-Tune, egal ob im Komplettbike oder im Rahmenset.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Februar 2016)

Habt ihr eigentlich nochmal bei irgendwelchen Rahmen die Kettenstreben gemessen? Nur weil die Freeride ja 435mm oderso gemessen haben will.


----------



## Kosmoprolet (22. Februar 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Aber was war jetzt die eigentliche Frage zum Monarch Tune? Es ist kein Standard-Tune. Wer ein ICB bestellt hat, kriegt einen Custom-Tune, egal ob im Komplettbike oder im Rahmenset.



Erstmal Danke für die Info.
Das ganze rührt noch von dem etwas "mittelmäßigen" Test der Freeride her wo offenbar der Dämpfer mit einem falschen Tune gefahren wurde.Wollte nur wissen ob noch etwas in dieser Richtung geschehen ist.


----------



## nuts (23. Februar 2016)

Kosmoprolet schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Info.
> Das ganze rührt noch von dem etwas "mittelmäßigen" Test der Freeride her wo offenbar der Dämpfer mit einem falschen Tune gefahren wurde.Wollte nur wissen ob noch etwas in dieser Richtung geschehen ist.



Ah, ja. Die Freeride hatte ein Bike mit einem Standard-Tune, an dem Dämpfer scheint zudem etwas nicht in Ordnung gewesen zu sein. Denn nach dem Austausch des Dämpfers gegen einen neuen mit Standard-Tune gefiel das Bike ja schon besser. Erst danach hatten wir die Möglichkeit, Rock Shox ein Bike zum Tuning zu geben. Dort wurde nun der ICB-Tune rausgefahren, der auch in die Rahmen kommt. Wäre natürlich cool, wenn die Freeride da nochmal nach testen könnte, aber ich verstehe auch, wenn für so etwas keine Zeit ist.



Plumpssack schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich nochmal bei irgendwelchen Rahmen die Kettenstreben gemessen? Nur weil die Freeride ja 435mm oderso gemessen haben will.



Sicherlich. Keine Ahnung, was die Freeride da gemessen hat - die Rahmen sind, so genau das mit einfachen Mitteln nachmessbar ist, sehr genau bei 428 mm (+/- 1 mm je nachdem ob man horizontal oder zum Tretlager misst)


----------



## Xooldman (26. Februar 2016)

Hat der Fox dann auch einen Custom Tune?


----------



## Plumpssack (26. Februar 2016)

Xooldman schrieb:


> Hat der Fox dann auch einen Custom Tune?


ja


----------



## nuts (28. April 2016)

*Welches Drehmoment wird an welcher Schraube des Rahmens benötigt? *

Grundsätzlich Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden (außer an den Gewinden der Hauptlagerwelle & Vorspannschraube vom Hauptlager [dort Montagepaste/Fett])

- die Hauptlagerwelle mit 12 Nm einschrauben 
- die Einstellschraube vom Hauptlager nur so weit anziehen, bis der Hinterbau spielfrei ist
- die Klemmschraube an der Hauptlagerwelle mit 8 Nm anziehen
- die Schrauben der Dämpferverlängerung an den Sitzstreben mit 8 Nm anziehen
- der Bolzen zur Befestigung des Dämpfers an der Verlängerung mit 10 Nm fixieren
- die Bolzen an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme mit maximal 5 Nm anziehen. Sie dienen nur dazu, das Teil spielfrei zu halten. Die Kraft wird formschlüssig übertragen!
- Zugführungen mit 2,5 Nm anziehen


----------



## Speziazlizt (28. April 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> *Welches Drehmoment wird an welcher Schraube des Rahmens benötigt? *
> 
> Grundsätzlich Schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden (außer an den Gewinden der Hauptlagerwelle & Vorspannschraube vom Hauptlager [dort Montagepaste/Fett])
> 
> ...



Jetzt noch als PDF mit Explosionszeichnung und Nummerierung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. April 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> *
> - die Bolzen an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme mit maximal 5 Nm anziehen. Sie dienen nur dazu, das Teil spielfrei zu halten. Die Kraft wird formschlüssig übertragen!*



Die Aufnahme ist formschlüssig? Das heißt, die Dämpferbuchse liegt in Ausfräsungen oder wie? Macht Sinn habe ich nur noch nie irgendwo gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (30. April 2016)

Hi, hoffe die Frage ist nicht unpassend. Ich bin sehr am Rahmen und dem ganzen Projekt interessiert, habe aber folgendes Problem. Ich werde die nächste Zeit wohl keine Gelegenheit haben das ICB Probe zu fahren. Leider kenne ich mich nur mit Hardtails aus, und habe mit "Blindkäufen" wenig Glück gehabt. Könnte es Sinn machen ein vergleichbares Bike zu testen? Bei mir in der Nähe könnte ich z.B. das RM Thunderbold BC testen. Das hätte 430mm Reach bei 66,5 LW und 120mm Federweg. Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Wenn ja, welches Bike wäre noch vergleichbar, um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen? Danke


----------



## trailterror (30. April 2016)

ich denke dein vorhaben macht nur sehr sehr bedingt sinn

generell viele verschiedene bikes testen ist aber schon sinnvoll


----------



## Plumpssack (30. April 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Hi, hoffe die Frage ist nicht unpassend. Ich bin sehr am Rahmen und dem ganzen Projekt interessiert, habe aber folgendes Problem. Ich werde die nächste Zeit wohl keine Gelegenheit haben das ICB Probe zu fahren. Leider kenne ich mich nur mit Hardtails aus, und habe mit "Blindkäufen" wenig Glück gehabt. Könnte es Sinn machen ein vergleichbares Bike zu testen? Bei mir in der Nähe könnte ich z.B. das RM Thunderbold BC testen. Das hätte 430mm Reach bei 66,5 LW und 120mm Federweg. Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Wenn ja, welches Bike wäre noch vergleichbar, um sich einen Eindruck zu verschaffen? Danke


Das Thunderbolt wird sich "ganz anders" fahren. Die einzigen Bikes die mir einfallen mit denen du das eventuell machen könntest ist das Transition Scout, das BMC Speedfox Trailcrew 27,5 und maximal noch das Banshee Spitfire, wobei das vermutlich etwas behäbiger ist.


----------



## Middlfrank (30. April 2016)

Noch einer mit einer dummen Frage: wie würdet ihr das IBC 2.0 (150/130, 27,5" vo/hi) ggü einem LV 301 MK 12 (150/140, 27,5/26" vo/hi) vom Fahrverhalten einordnen? Der Reach in Größe L vs. XL beim LV ist fast gleich. Der Hinterbau ist beim IBC ca 6mm kürzer. Gabel angenommen bei beiden die Pike, Dämpfer beim LV der verbaute RT3 und am IBC der M+.


----------



## Plumpssack (30. April 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Noch einer mit einer dummen Frage: wie würdet ihr das IBC 2.0 (150/130, 27,5" vo/hi) ggü einem LV 301 MK 12 (150/140, 27,5/26" vo/hi) vom Fahrverhalten einordnen? Der Reach in Größe L vs. XL beim LV ist fast gleich. Der Hinterbau ist beim IBC ca 6mm kürzer. Gabel angenommen bei beiden die Pike, Dämpfer beim LV der verbaute RT3 und am IBC der M+.


nicht so stelzig


----------



## Mazimm (3. Mai 2016)

@Speziazlizt, ich denke so müsste das stimmen, hab das Drehmoment + Paste oder Schraubensicherung einfach neben die Liste der Komponenten geschrieben.
@nuts, vl kannst du einen Blick drüber werfen ob ich hier keinen Mist gebaut habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBas (3. Mai 2016)

Wie wäre es auf der ersten Seite einen Punkt - Probefahrt - aufzunehmen? Da könnte dann immer aktuell mitgeteilt werden, wo die Testbikes als nächstes sein werden.


----------



## nuts (17. Mai 2016)

MaxBas schrieb:


> Wie wäre es auf der ersten Seite einen Punkt - Probefahrt - aufzunehmen? Da könnte dann immer aktuell mitgeteilt werden, wo die Testbikes als nächstes sein werden.



Da sind wir dran, vor allem weil wir auch die Möglichkeit geben wollen, dass sich User untereinander verabreden (wenn Kunden Lust haben, ihr ICB mal jemand anders ausprobieren zu lassen). Bis dahin stehen die Testevents hier:

http://crowd.bike/#testevents



Mazimm schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt, ich denke so müsste das stimmen, hab das Drehmoment + Paste oder Schraubensicherung einfach neben die Liste der Komponenten geschrieben.
> @nuts, vl kannst du einen Blick drüber werfen ob ich hier keinen Mist gebaut habe



Das passt


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Mai 2016)

wie schaut es eigentlich mit Hammerschmidt Kompatibilität aus? Habt Ihr da mal geschaut?
hätte noch eine liegen hier und würde wenn sie passen tut, glaube ich echt schwach werden und mir einen Frame ordern. 

rein optisch schaut es für mich fast schon zu eng aus richtung Yoke und Kettenstrebe.
Das eine fehlende Gewinde an der ISCG Aufnahme kann man glaube ich fast vernachlässigen. Sollte auch mit 2 von 3 Schrauben funktionieren.


----------



## nuts (25. Mai 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> wie schaut es eigentlich mit Hammerschmidt Kompatibilität aus? Habt Ihr da mal geschaut?
> hätte noch eine liegen hier und würde wenn sie passen tut, glaube ich echt schwach werden und mir einen Frame ordern.
> 
> rein optisch schaut es für mich fast schon zu eng aus richtung Yoke und Kettenstrebe.
> Das eine fehlende Gewinde an der ISCG Aufnahme kann man glaube ich fast vernachlässigen. Sollte auch mit 2 von 3 Schrauben funktionieren.



@Stefan.Stark kann das sicher im CAD mal checken, ich selbst kann es leider nicht sagen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (25. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark kann das sicher im CAD mal checken, ich selbst kann es leider nicht sagen.



Merci..... währe toll wenn die passen würde.


----------



## pauing (27. Mai 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> *Welches Drehmoment wird an welcher Schraube des Rahmens benötigt?*
> - der Bolzen zur Befestigung des Dämpfers an der Verlängerung mit 10 Nm fixieren
> - die Bolzen an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme mit maximal 5 Nm anziehen. Sie dienen nur dazu, das Teil spielfrei zu halten. Die Kraft wird formschlüssig übertragen!


Bei mir knarzt der Bolzen zur Dämpfer Befestigung an der Verlängerung. Nach der ersten Knarzung, habe ich den Dämpfer nochmal raus genommen und alles neu eingefettet. Danach war das Knarzen eine ganze Zeit weg. Jetzt knarzt die Geschichte wieder. Zuerst nur im Wiegetritt und dann irgendwann knarzt es beim normalen Padalieren auch. 
Haben andere ein ähnliches Problemchen? 
Habt ihr einen Tipp, was man da dran schmieren kann, dass das nicht mehr knarzt? 
Im nächsten Versuch wollte ich mal Montagepaste unter die Schraubenköpfe packen.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2016)

Irgendwo knarzt es auch bei mir, war aber durch anziehen der Hinterachse behoben. Jetzt kommt es wieder. 
Bin mal gespannt was die anderen so berichten können 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schwobenflyer (27. Mai 2016)

Ich hab ein paar Fragen an die die ihr Bike schon aufgebaut haben.
Wieviel und wo habt ihr beim E13 Innenlager Distanzstücke Verbaut?
Wie habt ihr das Innenlager auf der linken Seite angeschraubt?


----------



## pauing (29. Mai 2016)

@JENSeits. Check mal die Dämpferbolzen. Bei mir kam es wohl vom hinteren Dämpferbolzen. Ich hab heute nochmal den Dämpfer raus genommen und schön gefettet wieder rein gesetzt. Das Knarzen ist jetzt wieder weg. Wenn man vorher neben den Fahrrad stehend auf ein Pedal getreten hat, hat es ordentlich geknarzt. Oder wenn man im Wiegetritt angetreten hat.
Ich vermute, dass es die Kontermutter vom hinteren Bolzen war. Die wird zusätzlich in einer Vetiefung im Yoke gehalten und hat damit an allen Kanten Knarzpotential bei seitlicher Belastung. Bei mir hang die auch recht fest in der Vertiefung vom Yoke drin. Beim Rausholen gab einen großen Knarzer Dann mit Fett wieder zusammen geschraubt und das Knarzen war weg
Mal gucken wie lange das hält. Ich schätze mal , dass man das Regelmäßig mal fetten muss, um Ruhe zu haben


----------



## Ochiba63 (29. Mai 2016)

Bei mir gibt es ein knacken, taucht auf wenn der Dämpfer im Trail und ich einen steinigen weg Pedaliere. Hört sich an als wäre irgendwo Spiel, oder kann es vom Dämpfer kommen.
Das Bike ist einfach genial, macht mir irre Spaß und gibt mir viel vertrauen.
War eine super Entscheidung bei 1,70  M zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (29. Mai 2016)

Bei mir war es auch erst ein Knacken und dann hat es angefangen zu knarzen. Check mal die Kontermutter vom Dämpferbolzen.
Man muss dazu den Dämpfter nicht ausbauen. Einfach die Mutter lösen und mit etwas Fett zwischen Mutter und Yoke wieder zusammen schrauben.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (29. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Fragen an die die ihr Bike schon aufgebaut haben.
> Wieviel und wo habt ihr beim E13 Innenlager Distanzstücke Verbaut?
> Wie habt ihr das Innenlager auf der linken Seite angeschraubt?



Wieviele Kettenglieder habt ihr abgetrennt? Ich habe 4 Glieder (4silberne und 4 schwarze) abgetrennt.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> @JENSeits. Check mal die Dämpferbolzen. Bei mir kam es wohl vom hinteren Dämpferbolzen. Ich hab heute nochmal den Dämpfer raus genommen und schön gefettet wieder rein gesetzt. Das Knarzen ist jetzt wieder weg. Wenn man vorher neben den Fahrrad stehend auf ein Pedal getreten hat, hat es ordentlich geknarzt. Oder wenn man im Wiegetritt angetreten hat.
> Ich vermute, dass es die Kontermutter vom hinteren Bolzen war. Die wird zusätzlich in einer Vetiefung im Yoke gehalten und hat damit an allen Kanten Knarzpotential bei seitlicher Belastung. Bei mir hang die auch recht fest in der Vertiefung vom Yoke drin. Beim Rausholen gab einen großen Knarzer Dann mit Fett wieder zusammen geschraubt und das Knarzen war weg
> Mal gucken wie lange das hält. Ich schätze mal , dass man das Regelmäßig mal fetten muss, um Ruhe zu haben



das hat bei mir satte 10km geholfen


----------



## pauing (29. Mai 2016)

JENSeits schrieb:


> das hat bei mir satte 10km geholfen


Nur Fett reicht da wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn es wieder kommt, dann versuche ich es mal mit Montagepaste. Ich hatte jetzt gerade nur ein dickeres Fett mit Teflon da. Mal gucken, wie lange das die Geschichte ruhig hält.


----------



## pauing (29. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Wieviele Kettenglieder habt ihr abgetrennt? Ich habe 4 Glieder (4silberne und 4 schwarze) abgetrennt.


Ich habe die SRAM Kurbel vom Aufbauevent und musste kein Glied raus nehmen. Aber ich glaube, meine Kette war einfach schon vorher gekürzt worden. Ansonsten sieht man das doch ganz gut, wenn man hinten auf das größte Ritzel schaltet. Im Zweifel erstmal nur eines raus nehmen und dann mal gucken, wie sehr das Schaltwerk spannt


----------



## michel77 (30. Mai 2016)

Das wird nicht funktionieren. Entweder man kürzt um ein Außen- und Innenglied und verwendet weiterhin ein Kettenschloss, oder man kürzt um ein Innenglied und vernietet die Kette anschließend, falls das bei der jeweils verwendeten Kette beispielsweise mit einem Shimano Niet funktioniert. In beiden Fällen ist die Kette um zwei Glieder kürzer.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Mai 2016)

Normalerweise kommen Ketten mit 116 Gliedern. Da kann man relativ einfach prüfen, ob eine Kette schon gekürzt ist.


----------



## LC4Fun (30. Mai 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da kann man relativ einfach prüfen, ob eine Kette schon gekürzt ist.



Hast mal versucht mit den Fingern von zwei linken Händen bis 116 zu zählen?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Mai 2016)

Sollte das Schaltwerk beim höchsten Gang ca. Senkrecht (6Uhr) stehen?
Bei mir steht es ungefähr auf 4 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (30. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Sollte das Schaltwerk beim höchsten Gang ca. Senkrecht (6Uhr) stehen?
> Bei mir steht es ungefähr auf 4 Uhr.


6Uhr wäre zu wenig Spannung. 3Uhr wahrscheinlich zu viel. 4Uhr hört ich gut an


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Mai 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> 6Uhr wäre zu wenig Spannung. 3Uhr wahrscheinlich zu viel. 4Uhr hört ich gut an


So ein bisschen Reserve braucht das SW ja auch noch zum Einfedern. Ich bin daher für 4:3o Uhr.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Mai 2016)

Dann sollte es doch so wie auf dem Bild passen?







Hmmm wie bekommt man den hier direkt die Bilder rein? Edit. Habs geschafft.


----------



## nuts (30. Mai 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Dann sollte es doch so wie auf dem Bild passen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht gut aus! (Auch wenn Du durch das ovale Kettenblatt noch etwas mehr Kette brauchst wenn die Kurbel um 90° gedreht steht)


----------



## RedSKull (31. Mai 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> @JENSeits. Check mal die Dämpferbolzen. Bei mir kam es wohl vom hinteren Dämpferbolzen. Ich hab heute nochmal den Dämpfer raus genommen und schön gefettet wieder rein gesetzt. Das Knarzen ist jetzt wieder weg. Wenn man vorher neben den Fahrrad stehend auf ein Pedal getreten hat, hat es ordentlich geknarzt. Oder wenn man im Wiegetritt angetreten hat.
> Ich vermute, dass es die Kontermutter vom hinteren Bolzen war. Die wird zusätzlich in einer Vetiefung im Yoke gehalten und hat damit an allen Kanten Knarzpotential bei seitlicher Belastung. Bei mir hang die auch recht fest in der Vertiefung vom Yoke drin. Beim Rausholen gab einen großen Knarzer Dann mit Fett wieder zusammen geschraubt und das Knarzen war weg
> Mal gucken wie lange das hält. Ich schätze mal , dass man das Regelmäßig mal fetten muss, um Ruhe zu haben



@nuts @Stefan.Stark Ist der Formschluß zwischen Mutter und Verlängerung eigentlich gewollt/funktional nötig?

Oder gibt es evtl. eine Kollision zwischen Aussenkante der Mutter Innenkante Verlängerung und dadurch das Knarzen? Kante der Mutter anfasen?


----------



## ONE78 (3. Juni 2016)

wie siehts eigentlich mit nem coildämpfer im icb aus. fährt schon jemand sowas und kann dazu etwas sagen?
was sagen die entwickler und fahrwerksgurus?

wenn der hinterbau selbst progressiv ist, sollte doch auch ein linearer coildämpfer (sehr) gut funktionieren?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> @nuts @Stefan.Stark Ist der Formschluß zwischen Mutter und Verlängerung eigentlich gewollt/funktional nötig?
> 
> Oder gibt es evtl. eine Kollision zwischen Aussenkante der Mutter Innenkante Verlängerung und dadurch das Knarzen? Kante der Mutter anfasen?



Gute Frage! Bei mir war für 10km mit Montagepaste Ruhe, danach fängts wieder an. Da ist dringend eine Lösung notwendig!


----------



## veraono (6. Juni 2016)

Ist das Knarzen eigentlich bei den Protos und den schon länger laufenden vorab- Exemplaren nie aufgetreten?


----------



## nuts (6. Juni 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> @nuts @Stefan.Stark Ist der Formschluß zwischen Mutter und Verlängerung eigentlich gewollt/funktional nötig?
> 
> Oder gibt es evtl. eine Kollision zwischen Aussenkante der Mutter Innenkante Verlängerung und dadurch das Knarzen? Kante der Mutter anfasen?



naja nötig nicht, aber natürlich schon schön, oben kein Werkzeug zum Gegenhalten verwenden zu müssen, oder?

Ich glaube ich kann Dir sagen, dass das Knarzen nicht da her kommt; denn: bei Fox-Dämpfern gibt es kein Knarzen, bei Rock Shox teilweise schon. Mutter und Bolzen sind aber bei beiden identisch, also liegt's nicht daran. Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern sind die Buchsen; bei Fox kommen Gleitlager-Buchsen zum Einsatz und bei Rock Shox solche aus Alu.

Noch spannender wäre natürlich, warum manche mit Rock Shox knarzen und andere nicht, bisher war mein Stand: Fett auf Buchsen und Bolzen und gut anziehen; dann knarzt nichts.

Montagepaste ist glaube ich keine gute Idee, denn vermutlich bewegt sich trotzdem noch was, und die Paste führt dann zu starkem Verschleiß, oder?



veraono schrieb:


> Ist das Knarzen eigentlich bei den Protos und den schon länger laufenden vorab- Exemplaren nie aufgetreten?



Doch, es ließ sich aber immer dauerhaft abstellen. Fett und fertig.


----------



## RedSKull (6. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> naja nötig nicht, aber natürlich schon schön, oben kein Werkzeug zum Gegenhalten verwenden zu müssen, oder?



Schon, super wenn das so gelöst ist, hatte das etwas anders vorm inneren Auge, habe leider kein ICB hier stehen um mir die Sache anzusehen.



> Ich glaube ich kann Dir sagen, dass das Knarzen nicht da her kommt; denn: bei Fox-Dämpfern gibt es kein Knarzen, bei Rock Shox teilweise schon. Mutter und Bolzen sind aber bei beiden identisch, also liegt's nicht daran. Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern sind die Buchsen; bei Fox kommen Gleitlager-Buchsen zum Einsatz und bei Rock Shox solche aus Alu.
> 
> Noch spannender wäre natürlich, warum manche mit Rock Shox knarzen und andere nicht, bisher war mein Stand: Fett auf Buchsen und Bolzen und gut anziehen; dann knarzt nichts.


Notfalls Fox Buchsen in RS Dämpfer, wenn das passt!?


----------



## LC4Fun (6. Juni 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Notfalls Fox Buchsen in RS Dämpfer, wenn das passt!?


...oder ne "Hubers trocken"   Muss mal schauen, ich hab noch paar daliegen vom Monarch+ des Spicy... müssten doch die selben sein(?)


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> naja nötig nicht, aber natürlich schon schön, oben kein Werkzeug zum Gegenhalten verwenden zu müssen, oder?
> 
> Ich glaube ich kann Dir sagen, dass das Knarzen nicht da her kommt; denn: bei Fox-Dämpfern gibt es kein Knarzen, bei Rock Shox teilweise schon. Mutter und Bolzen sind aber bei beiden identisch, also liegt's nicht daran. Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern sind die Buchsen; bei Fox kommen Gleitlager-Buchsen zum Einsatz und bei Rock Shox solche aus Alu.
> 
> ...


Interessante Infos! Dann werde ich das wohl mal "ändern"  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nuts (6. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Fragen an die die ihr Bike schon aufgebaut haben.
> Wieviel und wo habt ihr beim E13 Innenlager Distanzstücke Verbaut?
> Wie habt ihr das Innenlager auf der linken Seite angeschraubt?



Scheinst es ja gelöst zu haben 

Am besten geht das, wenn der Dämpfer demontiert ist oder zumindest keine Luft drin. Dann den Hinterbau einfedern und schon ist Platz.


----------



## hosezelt (12. Juni 2016)

Eine Frage zum Aufbau, muss das Steuerrohr noch aufgerieben werden?


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2016)

hosezelt schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Aufbau, muss das Steuerrohr noch aufgerieben werden?


Nein, keine Nacharbeit nötig! (Auch nicht am Innenlager, der Sattelstütze oder der Bremsaufnahme)


----------



## Tomster1980 (15. Juni 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> @Speziazlizt, ich denke so müsste das stimmen, hab das Drehmoment + Paste oder Schraubensicherung einfach neben die Liste der Komponenten geschrieben.
> @nuts, vl kannst du einen Blick drüber werfen ob ich hier keinen Mist gebaut habe



Sagt mal sehe ich das richtig das bei der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen keine Buchsen verbaut sind, nur "hinten"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (16. Juni 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Sagt mal sehe ich das richtig das bei der Dämpferaufnahme am Rahmen keine Buchsen verbaut sind, nur "hinten"?



Keine wäre falsch. Die in Fahrtrichtung vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist ganz normal gelöst. Die in Fahrtrichtung hintere, um 90° gedrehte ist bei Fox und RS unterschiedlich; in dem RS sitzen schwarz eloxierte Adapterhülsen. Bei Fox sitzen hier die Original Kunststoffbuchsen. 

Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (16. Juni 2016)

Was muss ich einstellen, fetten, säubern wenn mein hinterbau bei pedelieren die ganze zeit knackt? 




Hab tretlager schon getauscht, andere pedale.. Sattelstütze gelöst.. Egal ob im sitzen oder stehen.. Siehe video. Das knackt im Rhythmus vom seitlichen spiel vom hinterbau! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Was muss ich einstellen, fetten, säubern wenn mein hinterbau bei pedelieren die ganze zeit knackt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn der Hinterbau wirklich -so wie du schreibst- seitliches Spiel hat, musst du vermutlich das Lagerspiel am Hauptlager einstellen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (16. Juni 2016)

Ist die frage, wenn ich von oben runter schau, sehe ich wie sich die "sitzstreben" zum joke bewegen. Da der joke scheinbar ein gelenk zum dämpfer besitzt, denke ich mir das es gewollt ist. ? 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Tomster1980 (16. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Keine wäre falsch. Die in Fahrtrichtung vordere Dämpferaufnahme ist ganz normal gelöst. Die in Fahrtrichtung hintere, um 90° gedrehte ist bei Fox und RS unterschiedlich; in dem RS sitzen schwarz eloxierte Adapterhülsen. Bei Fox sitzen hier die Original Kunststoffbuchsen.
> 
> Oder habe ich die Frage falsch verstanden?



Ne alles gut. Das war auf der Explosionszeichnung nicht eindeutig zu erkennen. Aber ich hab das Rahmenset heute bekommen, da hab ich selbst gesehen was Du gerade gesagt hast. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## pauing (17. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Was muss ich einstellen, fetten, säubern wenn mein hinterbau bei pedelieren die ganze zeit knackt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal den hinteren Dämpferbolzen abschrauben und alles einfetten. Das hört sich so an, wie meine Geschichte, die ich hier schon mal erwähnt hatte. Jenseits hatte es wohl auch schon.
Ich habe Jürgen in Italien getroffen und er meinte auch, dass das immer ordentlich gefettet werden muss, damit es nicht knarzt.
Nuts meinte, es läge an den Alubuchsen vom RS Dämpfer. Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass es von der formschlüssigen Aufnahme des Dämpferbolzen kommt. Es können aber gut die Buchsen gewesen sein.
Leider ist mein ICB, seitdem ich alles gefettet habe, nur selten zum Einsatz gekommen. Daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob das Einfetten alleine sonderlich lange hilft. Momentan ist DH und Enduro Zeit. Nächstes WE will ich es im Harz bei der TrailTrophy auch nicht zerstören und nehme lieber das Enduro mit

@All hat schon einer andere Buchsen getestet?


----------



## Tomster1980 (17. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> @All hat schon einer andere Buchsen getestet?



Huber sind bestellt, werde bei Zeiten mal berichten.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

Und da ich nen FOX dämpfer hab, sollte das nicht auftreten? ^^ Kann mir jemand sagen welche TORX größe benötigt wird- ich hab natürlich keinen passenden hier... und wollte mir nicht noch einen kompletten Satz kaufen


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

Auf dem handy ist das ja total blöd - buchstäblich eine Seite vorher wird übers knacken diskutiert. Sorry für den unwissenden Post  Also ich hab einen FOX Dämpfer, und ich bin jetzt ca. 100 km bei wirklich bescheidenen wetter auf Waldautobahnen und singletrails unterwegs gewesen. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, schliesse ich mich der Meinung von @pauing an - die Formschlüssige Verschraubung könnte der Übeltäter sein. @Tomster1980 Welche buchsen tauscht du durch die Hubers aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (17. Juni 2016)

ONE78 schrieb:


> wie siehts eigentlich mit nem coildämpfer im icb aus. fährt schon jemand sowas und kann dazu etwas sagen?
> was sagen die entwickler und fahrwerksgurus?
> 
> wenn der hinterbau selbst progressiv ist, sollte doch auch ein linearer coildämpfer (sehr) gut funktionieren?!



Die Frage ist schon paar Tage alt, aber trotzdem mal noch eine Antwort.
Der Hinterbau ist ja leicht progressiv, ganz grob betrachtet fast linear. Ein Coil Dämpfer in passender Abstimmung (heißt eine gewisse Highspeeddruckstufe sollte er bringen, damit er nicht zum Durchschlagen neigt) vorausgesetzt, sollte ein Stahlfederdämpfer hervorragend funktionieren.
Da dieser sich ja komplett linear verhält, könnte man mit Stahlfeder eine sehr sensible, aber straffe Abstimmung, die den mittleren Federwegsbereich noch effektiver nutzt, sehr gut hin bekommen. Eine sportliche, straffe Abstimmung mit Reserven sollte damit besser gehen als mit Luft. Also, wer gerne schnell durch Steine ballern will und es eher als kleines Enduro sieht, wäre mir Stahl sicher nicht falsch bedient. Wer auf Komfort aus ist, sollte aber bei Luft bleiben. Da wird im mittleren Bereich mehr Federweg genutzt und man hat ähnlichen Durchschlagschutz.
Das mal so die graue Theorie.
Mein persönlicher Traum-Aufbau hätte ganz sicher einen Coil-Dämpfer.


----------



## Tomster1980 (17. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Auf dem handy ist das ja total blöd - buchstäblich eine Seite vorher wird übers knacken diskutiert. Sorry für den unwissenden Post  Also ich hab einen FOX Dämpfer, und ich bin jetzt ca. 100 km bei wirklich bescheidenen wetter auf Waldautobahnen und singletrails unterwegs gewesen. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, schliesse ich mich der Meinung von @pauing an - die Formschlüssige Verschraubung könnte der Übeltäter sein. @Tomster1980 Welche buchsen tauscht du durch die Hubers aus?



Alle + Gleitlager.


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Was muss ich einstellen, fetten, säubern wenn mein hinterbau bei pedelieren die ganze zeit knackt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte mal im Stand seitlich aufs Pedal treten, oder sonstwie den Hinterbau verwinden, ohne dass Zug auf der Kette ist, und sagen, ob es dann immer noch knarzt?

Dann mal während der Fahrt und während dem Pedalieren ans Yoke fassen und auf den Bolzen drücken, ob sich was am Knarzen ändert?

Mit Fox habe ich bisher noch nichts von Knarzen gehört. Dennoch solltest Du mal checken, ob der Dämpferbolzen fest genug ist (8-10 Nm).


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

DieTorx größe ist 30, schätze ich das richtig? Drehmoment hab ich da, nur keinen passenden torx. 

Ich kriege das knarzen in scharfen kurven auch hin, oder wenn ich das rad beim fahren seitlich halt. Im Stand krieg ich es komischerweise nicht reproduziert. Es ist auch weg wenn man ganz leicht tritt, oder ganz hart. Nur beim "normalen" treten ist es halt die ganze zeit da..


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> DieTorx größe ist 30, schätze ich das richtig?


Nein. T40.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

Da reibt was! Eindeutig! Das aber von unten! Also nicht bei der press passung :/ die kugellager vom joke sind wohl auch schon hin - oder müssen die eine "fixierte" stellung haben?


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

Weiss nicht ob man das erkennt.. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

Ich hab jetzt am hinterbau alles mit Keramikfett gefettet, das knarzen ist bis zum ersten kräftigen beschleunigen weg. Einmal gescheiter antritt: knnnaaarrttzzz wieder da! Was nun?

Das hab ich verwendet:






Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## wartool (17. Juni 2016)

du fährst nicht zufällig eine E13 Kassette?
Die Knarz gerne mal.. siehe Thread in den News


----------



## memyselfundRadl (17. Juni 2016)

Nöp, xt! Und knarzt in jedem gang :/ 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (18. Juni 2016)

Die Stelle die da blank gescheuert wurde - kann man da was wegschleifen, oder macht das nur noch schlimmer? Oder sollte ich mal bei Huberbuchsen anfragen wegen was optimiertes? Wiege 90kg, und hab 240PSI im Dämpfer - anscheinend ist das zuviel für das Joke, bzw. die Art der Befestigung!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Juni 2016)

Ich würde erstmal die Dämpferverlängerung abbauen und schauen woher die Rastung kommt. Nicht dass es damit zu tun hat...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (19. Juni 2016)

Ich habe als Montagepaste Molykote genommen bei mir knarzt bisher nichts.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (19. Juni 2016)

Hab ich gemacht lager laufen gut ohne joke, beim einbau gabs dann keine rasterung mehr


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (19. Juni 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Ich habe als Montagepaste Molykote genommen bei mir knarzt bisher nichts.


Die hier:
Molykote G-n Plus Montagepaste 100g https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00YN8J2VI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_SAQzxb5B6D8XC

Wie lange hält das? Die verwendete montagepaste von alutech ist ja gleich/ähnlich und hielt keine 30km..

Aber ich fahr oft im regen.. Gibts ideen für ne längerfristige Lösung? 
20€ für 100gramm und täglich zerlegen, wird schnell teuer, und lästig oben drein! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. Juni 2016)

Ich hab grad mal Alutech angeschrieben.. mal gucken was bei rum kommt. Grad jetzt wo das wetter besser wird, hab ich das neue radl in der garage stehen. *seufz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

@memyselfundRadl ich schraube heute auch mal den Dämpfer ab und checke wie mein Yoke läuft.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. Juni 2016)

kannst Du gleich mal gucken ob es bei dir, bei der Dämpfer aufnahme, auch so silber abgescheuert ist? (im Joke - siehe bilder die ich zuvor gepostet hab) 
Nachdem ich das Joke zerlegt hatte, und alles neu gefettet hab, (und mit drehmoment fest gemacht hab) lies sich das "rund" bewegen..


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus. Das Yoke lief auch nicht 100% rund. Es war aber nicht so extrem am harken. Nach einmal Schraubenlösen und anziehen, ging es wieder.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. Juni 2016)

Bei dir ist das joke auch angescheuert, aber die schraube an sich nicht? Mit was für einem gewicht / psi fährst?


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. Juni 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Huber sind bestellt, werde bei Zeiten mal berichten.



Ist bei "allem" auch eine lösung fürs joch dabei?


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

Der Bolzen(Schraube) ist auch was angescheuert. Ich fahre mit 83Kg. Ich habe im RS ca. 170PSI drin. Ich fahre halt nicht sonderlich sachte, aber das soll ja ein Trailbike sein und kein Cityrad. 
Ich hatte mich gewundert, dass mein Yoke auch schon geharkelt hat. Da scheint sich ja was zu verspannen. Außerdem sollte der Bolzen nicht im Yoke scheuern. Wann ist das soweit gescheuert, dass man schönes Spiel hat? Ich habe den Bolzen brav mit 10Nm angezogen. Die Schrauben an der Dämpferverlängerung mit 8Nm und vorne am Dämpfer 5Nm.
Ab morgen hört der große Regen auf und dann fahre ich nochmal ein paar Testrunden.
Ich habe aber wenig Hoffnung, dass das nicht bald wieder kommt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. Juni 2016)

Im regen hat der Auslieferungs zustand grad eine fahrt gehalten. So knapp 20km :/ also joke /halter/Befestigung ist fehler anfällig? 

Frage ist: joke knarzt wegen haken, oder joke hängt wegen knarzen? Hängt das zusammen? 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

@JENSeits hast du mal dein Yoke gescheckt? Harkelt das evtl. auch?


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

@memyselfundRadl wenn sich das Yoke nicht sauber in den Lagern bewegt, könnte das meines Erachtens nen Grund für die Geschichte sein. Ich hatte jetzt nach Kauf die Schrauben am Yoke/Hinterbau nur auf mindestens 8Nm gecheckt. Kann natürlich sein, dass die von Werk aus zu feste angezogen waren. Jetzt sind sie auf jeden Fall mit 8Nm fest gezogen. Bis Freitag weiß ich mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2016)

Ich bin heute zwei Stunden gefahren, war alles bei von Asphalt/Schotter im Climbmode bis hin zu  steilen und verwinkelten Abfahrten mit dicken Steinen. Bei mir knarzt bisher nix. Und ich fahre das Fahrwerk mit 90kg irgendwo bei 20-25% SAG was mal deutlich über 200PSI macht. Hab es mal wieder nicht notiert...
Hab's noch vorm Regen wieder nach Hause geschafft.


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

Bei der Mehrheit scheint es ja nicht zu knarzen, sonst gäbe es wahrscheinlich schon mehr Meldungen. Wir Knarzer werden bestimmt auch noch die Ursache finden, warum es bei uns knarzt  Ich habe Hoffnung, dass mit leichtgängigem Yoke die Geschichte besser werden könnte.
Bei mir hatte das auch schon leicht bei der ersten Testfahrt in Schweinfurt angefangen. Wenn es knarzt, dann anscheinend sofort


----------



## Sebb85 (20. Juni 2016)

Welche Schrauben werden beim EG für den hinteren Bremssattel benötigt? Ich habe noch Schrauben von Shimano zu hause aber mit 15mm Länge kommen die mir sehr kurz vor...


----------



## isargriller (20. Juni 2016)

Melde auch ein Knarzen bei meinem OG-Komplettbike.
Bis zur ersten Regenfahrt war alles gut, seither knarzt es beim kräftigen Treten.
@nuts habe Deinen empfohlenen Test durchgeführt und dabei kein Knarzen erzeugen können.


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Juni 2016)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Welche Schrauben werden beim EG für den hinteren Bremssattel benötigt? Ich habe noch Schrauben von Shimano zu hause aber mit 15mm Länge kommen die mir sehr kurz vor...


Da du ja wahrscheinlich keinen Adapter verbaust, sollten 15 mm reichen. Die stecken dann ja 10 mm in der Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen.


----------



## pauing (20. Juni 2016)

@isargriller bau doch mal den Dämpfer aus und check den Yoke. Dann alles wieder mit Fett und der empfohlenen Drehzahl fest schrauben. Wenn es dann erstmal weg ist, dann liegt das auch in dem Bereich. Ansonsten kann so ein Knarzen natürlich auch von Pedale, Sattelstütze, Achse, Kassette, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, etc. kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (21. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> und der empfohlenen Drehzahl fest schrauben.


Verliert man eigentlich die Garantie wenn man schonmal mit zu hoher Drehzahl geschraubt hat?


----------



## zr0wrk (21. Juni 2016)

Nur bei mehr als 2000 U/min.


----------



## pauing (21. Juni 2016)

￼drehmoment meinte ich da wahrscheinlich


----------



## memyselfundRadl (21. Juni 2016)

Naja die wenigsten werden ihren hinterbau bei einem Komplett Neuen Radl von einem Renommierten Hersteller zerlegen wollen/müssen. Mir ist das mit dem Hackelenden Verbindungs Joch auch nur aufgefallen, weil ich das lästige knarzen beseitigen wollte. Macht es sinn für dieses Thema ein Eigenes aufzumachen? Mir scheint das es für die FAQ zu viel wird


----------



## pauing (22. Juni 2016)

Das Regenwetter hatte sich noch einen Tag länger gehalten. Heute teste ich mal, ob sich das Yoke nach einer Runde fahren wieder verspannt und ob das Knarzen sofort wieder zurück kommt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juni 2016)

Ich hab eine Antwort von dem Huber! (Alutech noch nicht mal eine "wir kümmern uns drum email"... :/ ) Wisst ihr, wie der Dämpfer da im Joch gehalten wird? Gelagert, geklemmt? War eine Frage vom Hr. Huber!

Bezugnehmend auf die PDF Explosions Zeichnung, wird das dämpferauge von den Buchsen (5) geklemmt? Die beiden 15er Durchmesser Buchsen sollten dann kürzer sein als das Dämpferauge. Wird das komplett paket von der Schraube (6) Geklemmt?

Er hatte gemeint das so eine Verbindung würde er komplett Trocken einbauen. Deswegen glaub ich das sein Alternativ vorschlag schon mehr das ist, was ich suche:

Alternativ könnte man auf dieser Seite einfach eine Lagerung einbauen.
18x8 oder 18x10
Dafür müsstest du dir eine andere Schraube besorgen.
Die Lagerung würde dann den seitlichen Flex aufnehmen.

Was meint Ihr? Wie schon gesagt, ist mein erstes Fully, freue mich auf kreativen Feedback um dieses Problem zu lösen. Ich kenne mich mit solchen Problemen leider nicht so gut aus. (hätte gerne auf die Erfahrung verzichtet..) Von Alutech wird ja vermutlich auch nur kommen "Muss man schmieren", wenn überhaupt mal eine Antwort kommt :/


----------



## Walroß (22. Juni 2016)

@memyselfundRadl An meinem Obergeschoss war der Lockring für das Kettenblatt nicht fest gezogen. Falls Dein Rad wirklich nur beim treten knarzt, würde sich ein Blick darauf vielleicht lohnen


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juni 2016)

ich hab ALLES nach kontrolliert - ich hab 3 Tretlager ausgetauscht, 2x die pedale gewechselt, hab die kassette remontiert, schaltwerk ab und neu gefettet dran, Reverb raus, sattel schrauben. Die Steckachsen raus, gefettet (auch spannflächen) ALLE lagerstellen aufgemacht, neu gefettet und wieder mit drehmoment zusammen gebaut. Das einzigste wo sich was tut, ist bei der hinteren dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## pauing (22. Juni 2016)

@nuts hast du einen Idee wodran es liegen kann, dass das Yoke harkelt ? @memyselfundRadl hat ja eine schöne Aufnahme davon gemacht. Als ich es bei mir gecheckt habe, sah das auch nicht rosig aus. Nachdem man alles einmal gelöst hatte, ging es wieder.


----------



## pauing (22. Juni 2016)

Heute mal getestet: Die ersten Meter war es OK. Im Wiegetritt hat es etwas geknackt, was Ok wäre. Aber am Ende der Tour kam das permanente Geräusch langsam aber sicher wieder. Ich glaube, dass das nichts mit dem Bolzen oder Gleitlagern zu tuen hat, weil das immer noch vor Fett trieft Bei mir sind wohl die Lager vom Yoke hinüber. Vielleicht blöde eingebaut oder einfach nur Pech gehabt. Wenn ich die Tage nochmal Bock habe das Bike zu waschen, checke ich nochmal, ob das Yoke wieder nicht rund läuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juni 2016)

Der Huber Buchsen macher hat gemeint das es eigentlich eine klemm Verbindung sein sollte, und alles trocken vermutlich ne höhere klemm Verbindung könnte! Evtl auch eine unterlegscheibe unter dem schraubenkopf! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juni 2016)

... Und der running gag inzwischen: hat jemand schon was von @nuts bzw alutech zu dem thema gehört? Etwas im regen gelassen kam ich mir am WE vor.. Jetzt wird das mehr "ignoriert" gefühl immer prägnanter. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juni 2016)

Sorry, komme in letzter Zeit nicht regelmäßig dazu alles mitzulesen... kann gut sein, dass der Jürgen und Stefanus grad ähnlich am rotieren sind. Zur Not ne PN schreiben, dann kommt ne Meldung per Mail.

Zum Problem:
Knacken/Knarzen ist ein altbekanntes und leidiges Thema seit dem es Fahrräder gibt... ich habe früher im Fahrradgeschäft viiiieeele Stunden mit dem Thema verbracht, vor allem bei Rennradfahrern (die sind da extrem empfindlich, wahrscheinlich weil der Geist beim Rennradfahren nicht ausreichend abgelenkt wird ).
Ferndiagnosen sind ziemlich unmöglich, weil es zu viele Ursachen geben kann. Generell würde ich folgende Möglichkeiten checken (ist teilweise schon geschehen, will einfach mal die wichtigsten Punkte listen):
- ein oder mehrere Lager im Dämpferyoke defekt (passiert durchaus mal beim Einpressen oder ab Werk)
- Hauptlager muss nachgestellt werden (hat sich evtl. n bissl gesetzt)
- Hauptlager nicht vollständig eingepresst
- Hauptlager defekt
- Tretlager lose
- Tretlager defekt
- Tretlagersitz nicht gut gefräst (Stirnseiten)
- Pedale lose
- Pedallager defekt
- Kettenblätter/Kurbel nicht richtig fest gezogen
- Sattelklemmung/Sattelstützklemmung (Test im Wiegetritt)

Mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, aber die Pedale sind erfahrungsgemäß neben defekten Hinterbaulagern ein heißer Kandidat. Tretlager wurde ja schon gecheckt, ist sonst auch ganz weit oben.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Durchaus vorstellbar, dass der Steuersatz oder  die Lenkerklemmung schuld ist... wobei ich nicht glaube, dass ein Alurahmen derart die Geräusche weiter trägt.


----------



## pauing (23. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Antwort Stefan.
Die Kollegen meinten auch, dass es eins oder mehrere Lager im Dämpferyoke sein sollte. Bei mir ist wohl mindestens eins auf Antriebsseite hinüber. Das passiert schnell mal beim Einpressen. Die anderen Punkte hatte ich alle gecheckt.
Wenn man das Yoke komplett ausbaut und wieder einbaut, ist das Knarzen kurz weg. Wenn dann eine Zeit seitliche Belastung z.B. Wiegetritt kommt, dann kommt es langsam wieder. Wenn es einmal da ist, kann man aufs Pedal treten und man hört es schön. 
Das Yoke selber harkelt ordentlich bevor man die Schrauben der Lager löst.
Ich frag die Tage mal bei Alutech nach, ob ich einen Satz Lager für das Yoke bekommen kann. Dann wechsel ich die mal.
Ich schätze, dass nach Lagerwechsel alles paletti ist


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juni 2016)

Moinsen,

eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen:
Vielleicht sind die kleinen Lagerspacer (die Bundbuchsen) etwas zu kurz und die Lager werden beim festziehen verspannt. Die Toleranzproblematik bezüglich der Abstandshalter ist mit eins der größten Probleme, wenn man von der klassischen Fest-/Loslagerlösung abweicht, wie es beim Bike aufgrund des Bauraums meistens gemacht wird.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hab Alutech per [email protected] direkt per email angeschrieben, und hab bisher noch nichtmal ein "wir haben die mail erhalten, und melden uns bekommen" Diverse @ kennzeichnungen an Nuts gingen auch unbeantwortet - obwohl Nuts immermal wieder online war. Also ist die Vermutung das es an den Hinteren Lagern liegen könnte, die bei uns "fest" waren? Mein Radl steht z.zt in der nähe von München, ich könnte es dem Nuts am WE mal vorbeibringen und das anschauen lassen!


----------



## pauing (23. Juni 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> eine Sache ist mir noch eingefallen:
> Vielleicht sind die kleinen Lagerspacer (die Bundbuchsen) etwas zu kurz und die Lager werden beim festziehen verspannt. Die Toleranzproblematik bezüglich der Abstandshalter ist mit eins der größten Probleme, wenn man von der klassischen Fest-/Loslagerlösung abweicht, wie es beim Bike aufgrund des Bauraums meistens gemacht wird.
> ...



Das wäre auch eine Erklärung.

@memyselfundRadl Ich weiß ziemlich genau, dass bei mir die Ursache vom Yoke kommt. Da es eher ein Verspannungsknarzen ist, hatte ich stark den Bolzen in verdacht. Zumal es bei mir einen ordentlichen Knarzer gab, als ich den Bolzen das erste mal gelöst hatte.
Da fand ich das mit den Yoke-Lagern auch komisch, aber kaputte Lager hatten bei mir immer bisher geknackt und nicht geknarzt Nach einmal lösen, lief das Yoke auch wieder.
Ich vermute stark, dass es bei mir an der Lager-Yoke-Verbindung bzw. den Lagern liegt. 
Der Bolzen und das Gleitlager triefen vor Fett und da kann nichts mehr knarzen 
Die Theorie, dass sich die Lager verspannen, finde ich momentan am Besten 
Das würde meines Erachtens genau das Verhalten erklären. Bei mir ist das, so glaube ich zumindest, nur auf Antriebsseite.

Frage ist, was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Fladder72 (23. Juni 2016)

Äähmm, ist jetzt nun das Yoke als Ausgangspunkt des Knarzens lokalisiert, oder doch eher die Dämpferverlängerung?
Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl, dass da die Begrifflichkeiten durcheinander geworfen werden...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. Juni 2016)

Das bauteil zwischen dämpfer und hinterbau. 

Und ja das mit den lagern und ggf antriebsseite kann schon sein. Erst unter kettenzug, knarzt es! 

Ich bild mir ja auch ein, das der hinterbau an der stelle beim pedelieren L/R Bewegung aufweist! Also Potential für Verspannungen ist gegeben. Da gegen spricht aber, das das knarzen bei leersprüngen, wippen beim fahren, eigentlich gelöst sein sollten, bis zum nächsten antritt. Aber bei mir ist es so das das knarzen dann unverändert fortgesetzt wird, sobald ich wieder auch nur leicht pedeliere

Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Das wäre auch eine Erklärung.
> 
> @memyselfundRadl Ich weiß ziemlich genau, dass bei mir die Ursache vom Yoke kommt. Da es eher ein Verspannungsknarzen ist, hatte ich stark den Bolzen in verdacht. Zumal es bei mir einen ordentlichen Knarzer gab, als ich den Bolzen das erste mal gelöst hatte.
> Da fand ich das mit den Yoke-Lagern auch komisch, aber kaputte Lager hatten bei mir immer bisher geknackt und nicht geknarzt Nach einmal lösen, lief das Yoke auch wieder.
> ...



Erst einmal Entschuldigung für die späte Antwort. Ich achte ehrlich gesagt nicht auf die Notifications, der Zähler ist bei mir ständig bei über 100, da müsste ich wohl an den Einstellungen was ändern.


memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Das bauteil zwischen dämpfer und hinterbau.
> 
> Und ja das mit den lagern und ggf antriebsseite kann schon sein. Erst unter kettenzug, knarzt es!
> 
> Ich bild mir ja auch ein, das der hinterbau an der stelle beim pedelieren L/R Bewegung aufweist! Also Potential für Verspannungen ist gegeben. Da gegen spricht aber, das das knarzen bei leersprüngen, wippen beim fahren, eigentlich gelöst sein sollten, bis zum nächsten antritt. Aber bei mir ist es so das das knarzen dann unverändert fortgesetzt wird, sobald ich wieder auch nur leicht pedeliere



Fassen wir mal zusammen: Es gibt ein Knarzen, und an den gleichen Bikes rotiert die Dämpferverlängerung (die seit der Firma BikeYoke auch als Yoke bezeichnet wird und damit genau so heißt, wie das eigentliche Yoke) "gerastet".

Jetzt mal Ansätze, wie das mit wenig Aufwand gelöst werden könnte:

Lösungsvorschlag #1: Anzugsdrehmoment der beiden Verschraubungen der Dämpferverlängerung am Hinterbau verringern, da möglicherweise diese Schraube die Lager so fest zusammen zieht, dass die Kugeln in den Ring gedrückt werden.
Lösungsvorschlag #2: Die Dämpferverlängerung demontieren, Bundbuchsen demontieren und inspizieren. Falls ihr oder einer von euch das zumutbar findet, gerne mal die verbauten Bundbuchsen ausbauen und nachmessen. Falls Stefan recht hat und die Dinger zu kurz sind, hilft nur ein Ersatz; was aber kein Problem wäre.

Wenn das nicht hilft, wird der Aufwand größer:

Lösungsvorschlag #3: Bundbuchsen und Lager demontieren, bzw. inspizieren.


Davon abgesehen frage ich mich, woher die blanken Stellen an der Verschraubung des Dämpfers kommen. Damit da was passiert, müsste sich ja der Bolzen drehen, was aber nicht möglich sein dürfte, da er ja fest verschraubt ist. Kann das bei der Montage passiert sein?


----------



## isargriller (23. Juni 2016)

Habe endlich eine 1/4 Zoll-Torx40-Nuss aufgetan und mal an allen Verschraubungen das Drehmoment gecheckt. Dazu habe ich vor allem die Gelenke von Steinchen und Dreck befreit und jetzt knarzt erst mal nichts mehr. Werde das mal im Auge bzw Ohr behalten und ggf. das Yoke doch noch untersuchen. Aber dazu konnte ich mich nach der schweißtreibenden Probefahrt nicht mehr aufraffen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. Juni 2016)

Ich bin erst am WE wieder in München, und würde das dann mal ausprobieren. @nuts - wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, kannst es dir ja gerne mal mit anschauen? Ich werde testen und berichten - aber ich glaub jemand anders könnte schneller sein. Wäre ne Lösung von dem Hr. Huber für die 4 Kugellager eine Testenswerte idee?


----------



## pauing (23. Juni 2016)

@nuts Ich teste heute mal #1 und #2

>>Davon abgesehen frage ich mich, woher die blanken Stellen an der Verschraubung des Dämpfers kommen. Damit da was passiert, müsste >>sich ja der Bolzen drehen, was aber nicht möglich sein dürfte, da er ja fest verschraubt ist. Kann das bei der Montage passiert sein?

Das kann gut sein, da der Bolzen in meinen Erinnerungen recht feste drin saß, kann das durch Montage/Demontage passiert sein.


----------



## pauing (24. Juni 2016)

@nuts 

#1 das hat adhoc beim Wiegetritt nichts gebracht, aber beim normalen Pedalieren war das Knarzen wieder weg.

#2 Diesmal hat das Yoke nicht geharkt. Aber es war auch bei weitem nicht so schlimm am Knarzen, wie beim letzten mal. Meine Bundbuchsen waren 7.5mm tief/lang. Die Breite der beiden eingebauten Lager war ca. 13.5mm. Das sah jetzt erstmal auf den ersten Blick Ok aus.
Beim Raushebeln der Buchsen kam genau das Knarzgeräusch, was man hört 

Zwischen den beiden Lagern hat man nur einen Spalt gesehen. Ich schätze, dass da ein Spacer zwischen den Außenringen ist, oder? 

Beim Zusammenbau gingen die Buchsen auf der Antriebsseite recht leicht rein und auf der anderen Seite eher schwerer.
Die Kugellager liefen auch etwas unterschiedlich, aber kaputt haben die sich nicht angefühlt.
Ich habe alles mit viel Fett wieder zusammen gestöpselt und teste mal das Verhalten am WE.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2016)

Es haRkt nicht, oder hast du immer kleine Laubhaufen unterm Rad? Es HAKT. Vom Haken. 
Tschuldigung aber stört mich seit Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (24. Juni 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es haRkt nicht, oder hast du immer kleine Laubhaufen unterm Rad? Es HAKT. Vom Haken.
> Tschuldigung aber stört mich seit Tagen


Bei uns im Pott kommt das Harken von der Harke, mit der man auch Laub harken kann...keine Ahnung wie man das in deinen Umland nennt


----------



## zr0wrk (24. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Bei uns im Pott kommt das Harken von der Harke, mit der man auch Laub harken kann.


Genau. Aber in welchem Sinne "harkt" dann die Dämpferverlängerung? "Haken" tut sie imho im Sinne von "hängen bleiben".


----------



## memyselfundRadl (24. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> @nuts
> 
> #2 Diesmal hat das Yoke nicht geharkt. Aber es war auch bei weitem nicht so schlimm am Knarzen, wie beim letzten mal. Meine Bundbuchsen waren 7.5mm tief/lang. Die Breite der beiden eingebauten Lager war ca. 13.5mm. Das sah jetzt erstmal auf den ersten Blick Ok aus.



Nur das ich das richtig verfolge, wir reden hier über die Kugellager am Joch, und die bundbuchsen sind die teile 1 auf der explosionszeichnung. - Wenn ja, wäre es nicht sinnvoller die Lager mit sowas: https://www.amazon.de/Liqui-Moly-38..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=1HM8SBHH8SV2W2TTMBF8 einzubauen? Das Knarzen kommt doch vermutlich von Spiel zwischen lager und Hinterbau? 
Kann man die lager so einfach "raushebeln"? müssen die nicht gepresst / eingezogen werden? Bzw. anders gefragt: Werden die beim hebeln nicht noch weiter beschädigt?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Bei uns im Pott kommt das Harken von der Harke, mit der man auch Laub harken kann...



Ja das ist dann wohl der Harken an der Sache 

G.


----------



## Fladder72 (24. Juni 2016)

Eine Harke hakt doch auch gelegentlich. Bei euch hackt's wohl...


----------



## Middlfrank (24. Juni 2016)

Nach allem was ich hier lese, bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Qualität bei meinem Rahmen mit Fox-Dämpfer ist, der Anfang der Woche geliefert wurde. Ich kam noch nicht zum Aufbau. Einzig die Twinworks-Achse wollte ich gestern einfach mal einschrauben und mußte feststellen, daß wohl das Gewinde am Rahmen nicht gut geschnitten wurde. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen ging es schwerer, ich hörte gleich auf zu drehen und trotzdem sah man blanke Stellen an den Gewindeflanken der Schraubachse. Scheint zudem ein recht weiches Alu bei der Achse zu sein. Jetzt besorg ich mir erstmal einen M12-Gewindebohrer.

Ansonsten ist der Rahmen (in blau eloxiert) wirklich wunderschön und ich freu mich sehr auf den Aufbau und die erste Fahrt


----------



## wartool (24. Juni 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Nach allem was ich hier lese, bin ich mal gespannt, wie die Qualität bei meinem Rahmen mit Fox-Dämpfer ist, der Anfang der Woche geliefert wurde. Ich kam noch nicht zum Aufbau. Einzig die Twinworks-Achse wollte ich gestern einfach mal einschrauben und mußte feststellen, daß wohl das Gewinde am Rahmen nicht gut geschnitten wurde. Nach ein paar Umdrehungen ging es schwerer, ich hörte gleich auf zu drehen und trotzdem sah man blanke Stellen an den Gewindeflanken der Schraubachse. Scheint zudem ein recht weiches Alu bei der Achse zu sein. Jetzt besorg ich mir erstmal einen M12-Gewindebohrer.
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Rahmen (in blau eloxiert) wirklich wunderschön und ich freu mich sehr auf den Aufbau und die erste Fahrt



Bist du sicher, dass es ein metrisches Gewinde (Steigung 1,75) ist?
Ich habe es nicht sicher im Kopf.. glaube aber zu wissen, dass X12 ein nicht metrisches Gewinde hat.. Wäre schade sich den Rahmen mit sowas zu vermurksen!


----------



## Middlfrank (24. Juni 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass es ein metrisches Gewinde (Steigung 1,75) ist?
> Ich habe es nicht sicher im Kopf.. glaube aber zu wissen, dass X12 ein nicht metrisches Gewinde hat.. Wäre schade sich den Rahmen mit sowas zu vermurksen!


Laut der Alutech-Website schon, da steht M12 metrisch, also 1,75mm Steigung (X12 hat ne andere Steigung, richtig). Zudem hatte ich den Jürgen am Tele als ich eine *"für das ICB 2.0 passende Achse"* nachgeordert hatte.

Edit: also, kurz mit Alutech telefoniert. Es ist eine M12 metrisch und die Achse sollte passen. Ich werde mal mit einem M12-Gewindebohrer vorsichtig nachschneiden. Superschnelle Antwort trotz Stress seitens Alutech


----------



## wartool (24. Juni 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Laut der Alutech-Website schon, da steht M12 metrisch, also 1,75mm Steigung (X12 hat ne andere Steigung, richtig). Zudem hatte ich den Jürgen am Tele als ich eine *"für das ICB 2.0 passende Achse"* nachgeordert hatte.
> 
> Edit: also, kurz mit Alutech telefoniert. Es ist eine M12 metrisch und die Achse sollte passen. Ich werde mal mit einem M12-Gewindebohrer vorsichtig nachschneiden. Superschnelle Antwort trotz Stress seitens Alutech



okok sorry... wieder was gelernt


----------



## Middlfrank (24. Juni 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> okok sorry... wieder was gelernt


Kein Thema  Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (24. Juni 2016)

also bei mir war die nicht passende achse, ähnlich: erste 2-3 umdrehungen und dann wurde es hart. Das Gröbere Gewinde von "maxle" achsen ist aber auf den ersten blick unterscheidbar. Ich hab dann https://www.bike-components.de/de/K...Shox-Maxle-p48039/black-12-x-142-mm-o6945808/ besorgt, und die ging rein wie butter, absolute problemlos.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Juni 2016)

Bei mir ging auch die Twinworks butterweich ins Gewinde.


----------



## pauing (24. Juni 2016)

@memyselfundRadl jo die buchsen, die mit 1 makiert sind. Die Lager habe ich nicht raus geholt. Ich habe nur die Buchsen aus den Lagern gehebelt.
Buchsen= 1 Distanzhülsen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (24. Juni 2016)

sprich wenn man die 1er Buchsen evtl mit mittelfesten schraubensicherungsmittel versieht - krieg ich die zwar nie wieder aus dem lager - aber evtl ist das geknarze weg... hmmmm... wäre doch glatt ne überlegung wert.. oder sind die buchsen vielleicht wirklich falsche größe?


----------



## pauing (24. Juni 2016)

Die Buchsen haben wohl die richtige Größe bei mir. Probier das doch mal mit der Schraubensicherung aus

Leider kann ich die nächsten Wochen nicht weiter daran forschen. Ich schaue nochmal im August nach dem Status. Wenn das bis Ende August nochmal bei mir auftritt, dann nehme ich das bike mal zur 3 länder Enduro mit. Ich ägere mich gerade, dass ich es dem Jürgen nicht letzte Woche im Harz mal gezeigt habe  

@nuts was ist denn jeweils zwischen den beiden lagern? Luft, oder ein Spacer?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hab jetzt die 2 schwarzen buchsen raus geholt, und ja die sinds. Ich hab die geschmiert wieder eingesetzt, und es ist erheblich besser. Wie stramm sitzen die normalerweise? Die gingen ziemlich leicht raus, solange man es nicht verkantet.

Antriebsseite war wieder hakelig, und das innenliegende lager rechts, bleibt es auch ausgebaut. Ich versuchs morgen mit mittelfest schrauben sicherung. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## pauing (24. Juni 2016)

Bei mir saßen die Buchsen recht stramm. Ich hab die mit etwas Geduld raus gehebelt.
Wie gesagt, beim Raushebeln kam genau das Geräusch zum Vorschein, was ich beim Pedallieren gehört habe. Zur Zeit ist Ruhe, aber ich bin seit der Aktion noch nicht ausgiebig gefahren

Hier nochmal ein Bild von der Stelle:



:


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juni 2016)

Ja beim ausbau knarzte es fröhlich vor sich hin. Erstes (innengelegene) lager hab ich raus gehebelt, knarz, knarz knarz wenn man links rechts angesetzt hatte. Das äussere hab ich gleichmäßig mit einer nuss von hinten gedrückt-das kam unter dauer knnnnnaarrzz ziemlich leicht raus (mit finger kraft!!!) ich hab die nuss angesetzt, fester gedrückt um zuschauen obs passt, und da hatte ich die buchse auch schon draussen! Der material mix dort ist auch spannend: stahl lager, alu buchse, stahl schraube. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir hochwertigere skf / fag lager besorge. Verbaut sind scheinbar noname sofern ich das erkennen kann: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juni 2016)

Erste fahrt über feldwege war heute morgen schonmal besser. Es knarzt zwar immerwieder aber mit kophörer  bekommt man das kaum mehr mit. Waren aber nur 5km.. Nachher baue ich die buchsen mal mit loctite ein. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> naja nötig nicht, aber natürlich schon schön, oben kein Werkzeug zum Gegenhalten verwenden zu müssen, oder?
> 
> Ich glaube ich kann Dir sagen, dass das Knarzen nicht da her kommt; denn: bei Fox-Dämpfern gibt es kein Knarzen, bei Rock Shox teilweise schon. Mutter und Bolzen sind aber bei beiden identisch, also liegt's nicht daran. Unterschied zwischen den Dämpfern sind die Buchsen; bei Fox kommen Gleitlager-Buchsen zum Einsatz und bei Rock Shox solche aus Alu.
> 
> ...





pauing schrieb:


> Bei mir war es auch erst ein Knacken und dann hat es angefangen zu knarzen. Check mal die Kontermutter vom Dämpferbolzen.
> Man muss dazu den Dämpfter nicht ausbauen. Einfach die Mutter lösen und mit etwas Fett zwischen Mutter und Yoke wieder zusammen schrauben.





JENSeits schrieb:


> das hat bei mir satte 10km geholfen





pauing schrieb:


> Nur Fett reicht da wahrscheinlich nicht. Wenn es wieder kommt, dann versuche ich es mal mit Montagepaste. Ich hatte jetzt gerade nur ein dickeres Fett mit Teflon da. Mal gucken, wie lange das die Geschichte ruhig hält.





RedSKull schrieb:


> @nuts @Stefan.Stark Ist der Formschluß zwischen Mutter und Verlängerung eigentlich gewollt/funktional nötig?
> 
> Oder gibt es evtl. eine Kollision zwischen Aussenkante der Mutter Innenkante Verlängerung und dadurch das Knarzen? Kante der Mutter anfasen?



Das Problem beschäftigt mich auch. 
Wenn was knarzt würde ich den Bolzen mit Schraubenfest in den Löchern der Dämpferverlängerung "einkleben" damit keine Möglichkeit zum bewegen gegeben ist... aber möglichst nicht das Gewinde vom Bolzen benetzen. 

Eine Lösung wäre... zwei Adapterscheiben in die großen Bohrungen in der Dämpferverlängerung einsetzen, die die Bohrungen auf 8mm reduziert. Dann eine normale Huberbuchsen einsetzen, so daß sich der Dämpfer mit festgezogener Schraube noch verdrehen lässt. 
So werden die Verspannungen im Dämpfer reduziert. Ein Kugelgelenk an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme wäre dann das I-Tüpfelchen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juni 2016)

Würde ich nehmen, einfach weil "geiler" - aber das knarzen kommt nicht daher. Überleg dir was für die kugellager hinten an der dämpfer verlängerung


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Würde ich nehmen, einfach weil "geiler" - aber das knarzen kommt nicht daher. Überleg dir was für die kugellager hinten an der dämpfer verlängerung
> 
> 
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


Wer kann die grünen Teile drehen?... sollten sehr straff/spielfrei in die Dämpferverlängerung passen.

An den hinteren Kugellagern ist bei mir Ruhe.


----------



## pauing (25. Juni 2016)

@Comfortbiker wahrscheinlich reicht es schon für die "roten" Gleitlager ein anderes material bei RS Version zu nehmen.

@memyselfundRadl dann verhält sich das bei dir gleich, wie bei mir.

Die Schrauben-Köpfe bzw. Muttern von Dämpfer-Rahmen, Dämpfer-Yoke, Yoke-Rahmen und Steckachse sind auch potentielle Knarzquellen. Ich hatte bisher nur nicht eloxierte Rahmen und da gab es nie ein Geräusch, wenn ich z.B. die Steckachse löste. Beim ICB machen die Schraubenköpfe beim lösen an den Stellen bei mir immer Geräusche.

Ich habe das verbleibende Wiegetritt-knarzen mal genauer gecheckt: Hin und wieder scheint das Geräusch von der Verbindung Yoke-Rahmen und hin und wieder von der Dämpferaufnahme direkt am Rahmen zu kommen. Das ist aber nicht 100%-tig fest zu stellen, da der ganze Rahmen ja ein Resonanzkörper ist. Das stört mich auch nicht weiter, da ich eigentlich kein Rad habe, was beim ordentlichem Beschleunigen geräuschfrei bleibt.

Ich hatte mir mal überlegt, einfach ein wenig 3M Folie zwischen Schraubköpfe und Rahmen an den Stellen zu kleben Vielleicht ist das schon eine Lösung, um das meiste zu eliminieren


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juni 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker wahrscheinlich reicht es schon für die "roten" Gleitlager ein anderes material bei RS Version zu nehmen.
> 
> @memyselfundRadl dann verhält sich das bei dir gleich, wie bei mir.
> 
> ...


Die roten Gleitlager kannst du jetzt nicht ersetzen...die nehmen zur Zeit die ganze Klemmspannung durch den Bolzen auf. 
Die Klemmpannung sollte aber besser durch die Huberbuchsen aufgenommen werden und der Dämpfer muss spielfrei dazwischen "schweben"


----------



## pauing (25. Juni 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die roten Gleitlager kannst du jetzt nicht ersetzen...die nehmen zur Zeit die ganze Klemmspannung durch den Bolzen auf.
> Die Klemmpannung sollte aber besser durch die Huberbuchsen aufgenommen werden und der Dämpfer muss spielfrei dazwischen "schweben"


Da gebe ich dir Recht. Ich glaube, mit deiner Lösung hätte man eine problematische Stelle weniger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juni 2016)

So die buchsen sind mit mittelfest eingesetzt. Mal gucken was morgen noch knarzt! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (26. Juni 2016)

Knarzen ist mit dem mittelfest jetzt erstmal komplett weg


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## pauing (26. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Knarzen ist mit dem mittelfest jetzt erstmal weg HAL


Super, dann probiere ich das auch mal mit loctite.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (26. Juni 2016)

ich nehme das radl mal wieder mit, und werde es die Woche nochmal im Alltag bewegen - mal gucken ob es dann wieder auftritt bzw. wie lange es dauert. Am Anfang hat es schliesslich auch nicht geknarzt.
Kurze Zusammenfassung:

- Dämpfer Aufnahme vom Joch gefettet: Bringt so gut wie nichts.

- Joch Aufnahme zum Hinterbau ohne Zerlegung: Bringt nen bisschen was

- Joch Aufnahme zum Hinterbau + Buchsen Ausbau und neu gefettet: Bringt einiges. Nur noch leichtes knarzen auf 10 Kilometern

- Joch Aufnahme zum Hinterbau + Buchsen Ausbau und wieder Einbau der buchsen mit Mittelfesten Sicherungslack + 12hr Hartung: Kein Knarzen mehr vom Hinterbau auf den ersten 5-6 Kilometern.

Ergänzung:
Rahmen in L
90Kilo gewicht, 245PSI im FOX (!!) Dämpfer. Alle schrauben nach vorgaben angezogen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

also Heute morgen bin ich die knapp 18 kilometer ins büro geradelt, schön über wald und wiesen wege - Für gut 15 kilometer war das knarzen weg. Als die schotterwege aufgehört haben, war es wieder leicht, aber vernehmbar wieder da :/ zwar bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie vorher, aber langsam werde ich paronoid, und es fällt halt direkt ins gehör. Mal gucken wie es auf der heimfahrt heute abend wird.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

An meinem Rad ist noch Ruhe und fahre fast täglich damit. 
Die vordere Dämpferaufnahme kann es nicht sein?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

nein die hatte ich geprüft als ich den dämpfer luft leer hatte und das joch abmontiert. Egal wie ich da drehe, schiebe, drücke - da kommt nicht mal andeutungsweise ein geräusch bei rum. 

Was was knarzt, und was ich auch im stand mit einem dicken schraubenzieher "simulieren" kann, ist das geknarze der buchsen von den Kugellagern, im Joch. ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die Schraube da eine rolle spielt, oder nur die Buchsen. Ich hab die buchsen mit "mittelfest" schraubensicherung eingeklebt - die buchsen sollten theoretisch nicht soooo die belastung drauf haben, da die ja seitlich vom Rahmen gedrückt werden. Ich hatte hoffnung das etwas mehr widerstand bewirkt das die buchsen nicht knarzen. In der Praxis hat sich die Theorie auch bewahrheitet - nur ist die Belastung anscheinend größer als gedacht. Ich traue auch den Kugellagern nicht wirklich. Bei mir lief das Rechts, das innen verbaut ist, ziemlich rauh und ruckelig. auch das Rechts war rauh und nicht vergleichbar mit den auf der linken, nicht antriebsseite. Die liefen auch rauher als sagen wir mal die Dthügi lager mit 90 000km die ich noch rumliegen hatte, aber nicht so rauh wie die Kugellager mit 125km vom hinterbau  Ich glaub der nächste schritt wird SKF Lager sein. Ich kann nicht ausschliessen das die lager eine Rolle spielen, und Qualitätslager sollten nicht so schnell kaputt sein.


----------



## nippelspanner (27. Juni 2016)

Würde an deiner Stelle auch mal die Lager tauschen.
Hört sich für mich am plausibelsten an, ist schnell gemacht und kostet nicht viel.


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

Ich habe die Lager gleich als der Rahmen noch neu war komplett mit Fett gefüllt. Die Lager waren in Ordnung und sind es bestimmt noch immer.  

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo YT3-850L mit Tapatalk


----------



## pauing (27. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich glaub der nächste schritt wird SKF Lager sein. Ich kann nicht ausschliessen das die lager eine Rolle spielen, und Qualitätslager sollten nicht so schnell kaputt sein.



Bei mir liegt es ja auch zu 100% an der Rahmen-Kugellager-Buchsen-Joch Verbindung. Da mein Joch auch schon mal hang und die Kugellager etwas rau zu laufen scheinen, würde ich diese auch als nächstes wechseln. Nuts hatte schonmal angeboten neue zu schicken. Wahrscheinlich ist es aber sinnvoller direkt vernünftige Lager rein zu setzen und ein paar Euro zu investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

Wie baue ich die alten lager am blödsten aus? Schraubenzieher und hammer? oder gibts da ein offizielles Alutech werkzeug für? welche lager würdet ihr empfehlen? SKF? FAG?


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

Als Fullyfahrer habe ich mir mal Werkzeug gegönnt 





...kann man aber auch nachbauen


----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

Give me more! *sing* Ich hab schon gesucht und gesucht - aber ich hab keine ahnung nachwas ich eigentlich suche. "haste mal nen link" ? Beim ICB hinterbau ist das ja so ne sache - Solange beide lager drin sind, verdeckt das eine das jeweils andere. sprich die Alte methode mit gewindestange und Unterlegscheiben + passende nuss geht evtl beim einpressen - aber zum ausbau? Zu beiden Werkzeugen hätte ich gerne mehr infos  So als fully n00b und werkzeug fetischist


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

Das Erste...
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/501240
...hatte mir vor Jahren mein Händler vor Ort verkauft, relativ günstig für 200,-€

Das Zweite...
sind Hochlastanker aus dem Baumarkt...Spreizdübel.
Damit und den passenden Röhrchen (abgeschnittene Steuerrohre/Lenker....) Schraube und U-Scheiben bekommt man die Lager auch einzeln raus.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Messing-Spre...hash=item3a8b4ba512:m:mJlOGjv4kn9Aq0YKHIQIyzQ


----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

ich bin echt nicht drauf gekommen, aber wo du das jetzt geschrieben hast  Zu geil.

Wenn ich ein SKF 61900-2RS1 satz kugellager kaufe - liege ich da gänzlich daneben, oder sollte das passen? Danke


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> ich bin echt nicht drauf gekommen, aber wo du das jetzt geschrieben hast  Zu geil.
> 
> Wenn ich ein SKF 61900-2RS1 satz kugellager kaufe - liege ich da gänzlich daneben, oder das passen? Danke


Ich habe die Maße nicht im Kopf... da musst du messen.


----------



## pauing (27. Juni 2016)

Das mit den Spreizdübeln ist ne 1a Idee!
Maße stehen auf der crowd.bike Seite.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

ich habs mal bestellt. 22mm aussen, 10mm innen, 6mm breite, und als 2RS (Dichtung) Ist eigentlich ein gängiges lager! (Sind die Abmessungen laut dem PDF).


----------



## memyselfundRadl (27. Juni 2016)

Knarzen ist nach knapp 35km wieder voll zurück. :/ 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (27. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Knarzen ist nach knapp 35km wieder voll zurück. :/


Falls es Dir ein Trost ist: Mein Rad hat am Wochenende auch damit angefangen 
Ich bin aber noch nicht 100% sicher, dass es bei mir auch der Hinterbau ist


----------



## pauing (28. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Knarzen ist nach knapp 35km wieder voll zurück. :/
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


Ich schätze, dass die Lager unter Belastung etwas hängen und sich dann die Distanzhülsen leicht in den Lagern bewegen, was zum Knarzen führt. Mit dem Lagerwechsel sehe ich gute Chancen, dass die Geschichte erledigt ist. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## memyselfundRadl (28. Juni 2016)

Ja ich habs gestern noch mal am dämpfer zerlegt, und das joch hing wieder, diesmal an 2 Stellen. Also auch eine "Positive" Veränderung    Ich hab das joch nicht weiter zerlegt, aber heute morgen war das knarzen erstmal für 5-6 km wieder weg. Ich hoffe auch das die kugellager einfach nur china billig lager sind, und es mit China SKF Lager (hüstel.. machen wir uns mal nichts vor ^^) weg geht. Die lager kosten immerhin 9€ das Stück. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auch gleich das lager unten mit austausche - aber nachdem bisher keiner sich über das beschwert hat, wollte ich es erstmal sein lassen. Soweit mein glück mit solchen sachen ist, bin ich gerade fertig mit den anderen lagern, wenn es mit dem Unteren auch anfängt. Aber malen wir mal den teufel nicht an die wand.


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ja ich habs gestern noch mal am dämpfer zerlegt, und das joch hing wieder, diesmal an 2 Stellen. Also auch eine "Positive" Veränderung    Ich hab das joch nicht weiter zerlegt, aber heute morgen war das knarzen erstmal für 5-6 km wieder weg. Ich hoffe auch das die kugellager einfach nur china billig lager sind, und es mit China SKF Lager (hüstel.. machen wir uns mal nichts vor ^^) weg geht. Die lager kosten immerhin 9€ das Stück. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich nicht auch gleich das lager unten mit austausche - aber nachdem bisher keiner sich über das beschwert hat, wollte ich es erstmal sein lassen. Soweit mein glück mit solchen sachen ist, bin ich gerade fertig mit den anderen lagern, wenn es mit dem Unteren auch anfängt. Aber malen wir mal den teufel nicht an die wand.


Du sollst mit dem Rad auch nicht durch den Dreck fahren...das feine Gelumpe zieht in jede Ritze.   
Mach die neuen Lager auf jedenfall auf und packe die voll Fett.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (29. Juni 2016)

Sagt mir mal bitte, wie man am besten die lager raus bekommt. Jeweils nach links und rechts, weil in der mitte ein halte ring ist, oder kann ich beide in die gleiche Richtung zusammen am stück rausholen? Sitz grad davor, und es will nicht 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Die Lager müssen jeweils zu ihrer Seite heraus, in der Mitte steht ein Bund. Dafür zuerst die Buchsen raus nehmen und dann mit einem kleinen Durchschlag durch das eine Lager hindurch das andere austreiben (dabei natürlich immer wieder die Position ändern, damit das Lager gleichmäßig raus kommt). Kann passieren, dass bei so einer Aktion mal ein Lagerinnenring mitsamt Kugeln raus fliegt, aber der Bund ist extra so gestaltet, dass man noch mit dem Durchschlag am Außenring ansetzen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

Top! Danke! Ich habs gestern nicht rausbekommen. ich hatte die Messing dübel methode versucht, aber hatte nen gehirnfurz beim besorgen der dübel. Für die nach macher - nimmt M8, keine M6 - Die M6 Dübel haben einen M8 aussen durchmesser, der ist grad so das der dübel das hüllenlose Kugellager nicht starkgenug greifen kann. Also heute nochmal M8 Messingdübel besorgen, und passend schraube, und ein 22m (innen durchmesser) kupferrohr - Die klassische "Nuss" methode bringt bei dem rahmen nichts, weil nicht genug platz ist, das die nuss so sitzt das das Lager da rein fallen kann. 2. Versuch heute. Beim Ausbau der buchsen ist mir aber direkt aufgefallen das das Lager Rechts innen, die buchse schon wieder locker war, die fiel schon fast von alleine raus (bzw. flog quer durchs zimmer mit dem ersten kurzen schlag)


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Das Problem scheint sich also immer mehr auf die Buchsen zu verdichten (Toleranz Durchmesser/Länge)... ich hoffe mal, dass es bei Einzelfällen bleibt. Zum Glück eins der einfachsten Bauteile und auch einfach zu tauschen. Ärgerlich nur, wenn die Lager vorneweg geschädigt werden können, wenn die Buchsen zu kurz sind.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

also zu kurz sahen meine nicht aus (hab leider keinen messschieber zur hand) Bei mir waren die in der mitte fast zusammen, auf beiden seiten. was wäre zu kurz? ist das nen mü zu kurz, oder eher nen mm ?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Die beiden Hülsen sollen gerade so zusammen stoßen bevor die Lager verspannt werden. Das ist toleranztechnisch sicher eine der kritischsten Stellen bei allen Fullys mit einem ähnlichen Lageraufbau. Nichtsdestotrotz verwende ich fast nur noch die Variante, da sie sich über die Jahre als bester Kompromiss zwischen Stabilität, Steifigkeit und Gewicht erwiesen hat.

Die Inscheniöre im Forum schlagen natürlich die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen, wenn sie so eine über- oder unterbestimmte Lagerung sehen (je nach Toleranz minimal Vorspannung der Lager oder Spiel). Aber die klassische Fest-/Loslagerlösung ist hier kaum mit vertretbarem Aufwand unter zu bringen. Das ist übrigens auch bei diversen anderen "Kleinstlagerungen" abseits der Fahrradindustrie zu finden.

Nur so als Zusatzinfo für die technik-Freaks...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

was spricht gegen eine Buchse die ein mal komplett durchgeht? In der theorie sollten sich die beiden lager ja jeweils gleich viel bewegen, und durch die längere buchse, sollte das ganze auch etwas steifer werden, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Die durchgehende Buchse bräuchte links, rechts und in der Mitte noch spacer, das ist von der Montage her ziemlich ätzend. Auf den mittleren Spacer könnte man verzichten, wenn die Toleranzen von Lageraufbau, Durchgangsbuchse und äußeren Spacern perfekt wären... aber da stehen wir ja wieder am Anfang.

Aufgrund der viel steiferen Schraube vermute ich mal, dass eine durchgehende Buchse keinen spürbaren Steifigkeitsgewinn bringen würde.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

ah, hört sich logisch an. Und was knarzt da jetzt genau? Habt Ihr da schon eine Idee? Das knarzen war ja erstmal komplett weg, als ich das mit schraubensicherungslack eingebaut hatte. Die Buchsen auf der nicht antriebsseite waren auch immer noch fest, nur die buchse auf der Antriebsseite, links war wieder locker. Das ist auch die seite, wo das lager am schlechtesten läuft. Kann das hängende lager, knarzen verursachen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> also zu kurz sahen meine nicht aus (hab leider keinen messschieber zur hand) Bei mir waren die in der mitte fast zusammen, auf beiden seiten. was wäre zu kurz? ist das nen mü zu kurz, oder eher nen mm ?


Fast zusammen wäre zu kurz  
Zur Kontrolle eine Buchse mit der inneren Kontaktfläche mit Kreide dünn einstreichen und beide Buchsen montieren und festschrauben...aber nicht die Lager verspannen! (muss sich ruckelfrei drehen lassen) Nochmal demontieren und schauen ob die gegenüberliegende Buchse gut Kreide abbekommen hat...wenn ja ist alles bestens. Wenn nein...Anschlag an einer Buchse etwas nacharbeiten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Juni 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> ah, hört sich logisch an. Und was knarzt da jetzt genau? Habt Ihr da schon eine Idee? Das knarzen war ja erstmal komplett weg, als ich das mit schraubensicherungslack eingebaut hatte. Die Buchsen auf der nicht antriebsseite waren auch immer noch fest, nur die buchse auf der Antriebsseite, links war wieder locker. Das ist auch die seite, wo das lager am schlechtesten läuft. Kann das hängende lager, knarzen verursachen?


Wenn die Lager seitlich durch zu kurze Buchsen verspannt werden, gehen die Fest und drehen nicht frei. Im schlimmsten Fall hast du dann ein Gleitlager was knarzen kann.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Wenn die Lager zu stark verspannt werden und dann "stufenweise" laufen wäre im nächsten Schritt zu vermuten, dass sich die Lager auf den Buchsen bewegen... und dann haben wir das Knacken auch "schon" gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

ohha, also sollte ich vorm fahren mit den neuen lagern, erstmal die länge der buchsen mit der Kreide methode überprüfen...Habt ihr schon werte mit denen man sagen kann das die probleme machen? Ich versuche das mal heute zu messen. Ich muss erstmal einen messschieber auftun.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Schwierig... eigentlich müsste man dazu mal eine Messreihe machen. Im Prinzip soll der Abstand zwischen den Bünden der Buchsen (ausgebaut aneinander halten und messen) genau dem Außenmaß der eingepressten Lager am Innenring entsprechen.

Die Besonderheit in diesem Fall ist die gewählte Toleranz: Sowohl die Länge der Buchsen im Lager, als auch der Zwischensteg sind symmetrisch mit +/-0.03mm toleriert (das ist schon recht knackig für ne Serienproduktion in Taiwan). Im Schlimmsten Fall kann der gesamte Aufbau nun 0.9mm Untermaß bekommen und die Lager entsprechend weit zusammendrücken. Umgekehrt sind maximal 0.9mm Spiel möglich.
Da die Extreme in der Toleranz aber selten sind (gaußsche Normalverteilung und so) liegt das Kalkül darin, dass a) die Toleranzen fast nie das extrem erreichen und sich b) teilweise ausgleichen.

Solche Entscheidungen rufen im Inscheniörsherzen natürlich immer einen gewissen Schmerz hervor (die Techniker müssen sich immer mit der realität abfinden, kann es sein, dass es deswegen viele Pessimisten in unseren Reihen gibt??), aber gerade was Toleranzen betrifft muss man immer irgendeinen Tod sterben...

Zu deiner Frage:
Ich würde ab einer Differenz von 0.05-0.06mm anfangen misstrauisch zu werden. Eine gewisse Vorspannung machen die Lager noch problemlos mit, aber irgendwann klemmts halt... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Die genannte Differenz beruht jetzt rein auf Bauchgefühl. Mal schauen, ob ich dazu mal eine Messreihe in die Wege leiten kann. Dazu würde ich zu lange Buchsen machen und mittels Passscheiben unter dem Bund so lange die Distanz zwischen den Buchsen verringern bis das Lager spürbar rauh läuft, dann wieder ein Schritt zurück und wir haben eine belastbare Aussage. Bin derzeit aber viel unterwegs, ganz kurzfristig komme ich das sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Nachtrag:

Ich würde den Abstand der Buchsenbünde (geiles Wort ) messen, wenn die beiden Buchsen im Schraubstock mit leichter Vorspannung zueinander fixiert sind.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

ist der buchsen bund innen oder aussen zu messen (sprich im eingebauten zustand im Hinterbau, machbar ) Mir fehlt nen schraubstock 

wobei - ich könnte das mit einer schraube machen. 

Also ich messe jetzt mal den abstand der buchsen im eingebauten zustand. Dann messe ich die auch noch im ausgebauten zustand, ohne lager fixiert. Damit müsste man doch "sehen" können ob es da einen nennenswerten unterschied gibt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Juni 2016)

Du kannst natürlich auch einfach die Außenmaße eingebaut/ausgebaut vergleichen. Wenn das Maß ausgebaut kleiner wird, dann wissen wir, dass die Lager vorgespannt werden. Die Idee mit der Schraube ist übrigens auch besser als der Schraubstock.

Da habe ich wohl mal wieder zu kompliziert gedacht... Berufskrankheit


----------



## memyselfundRadl (30. Juni 2016)

Also beide seiten haben wohl 15mm:







Und 






Nur eingebaut hab ich nicht, weil ich die alten lager noch nicht rausbekommen hab. Trotz jetzt passendem messing dübel.. Ich ziehe immer nur den dübel durchs lager und hab jetzt über all messingspänne. Den anderen dübel hab ich so fest zugeknallt das der eine flügel abgebrochen ist. Aber lager haben sich nicht bewegt. Ich hab jetzt mal bei kukko eine Bestellung losgetreten. Ich brichte dann vermutlich nächste woche weiter! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Juni 2016)

Naja, dummerweise ist der Messschieber für die Toleranz nicht fein genug. Der Nonius liefert dir nur Zehntel Millimeter, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut erkennt man vielleicht noch 0,05mm aber ein Bauteil das mit +/-0.03 mm toleriert ist aussagekräftig messen? Eher schwierig.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (1. Juli 2016)

der mess schieber ist aber nicht für 0,1 sondern für 0,01 toleranzen. - UPS Ne, für 0,02 - Dachte das müsste reichen? Was man am 2 bild aber gut erkennt, ist der umlaufende ring um die hülse (Rechte seite, inneneres lager..) wo ich keine ahnung hab wie das passieren kann. die ist nicht komplett rund, sondern so halbmond förmig um das bauteil rum.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> der mess schieber ist aber nicht für 0,1 sondern für 0,01 toleranzen. - UPS Ne, für 0,02 - Dachte das müsste reichen? ......



Aber nur in der Radbranche, nicht in der restlichen Industrie 
Aber im Ernst, der Messschieber reicht ansich schon um die Dicke der Unterlegscheiben zu bestimmen die man evtl bräuchte. Falls euer Problem mit anderen Zwischenscheiben zu lösen ist.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte gestern mal die Dämpferverlängerung abgeschraubt und die Buchsen mit einer Schraube und U-Scheiben verspannt...im eingebautem Zustand. 
Das ganze ließ sich noch leicht ohne Ruckeln drehen. Also scheint bei meinem Rad alles i.O. zu sein. 
Gemessen habe ich reichlich 15mm...ca. 15.15mm
Die Buchsen rutschen auch schön straff in die Dämpferverlängerung.


----------



## RedSKull (1. Juli 2016)

In den Bildern von @memyselfundRadl sieht es ja auch eher nach 15,3 oder sogar mehr aus - im ausgebauten Zustand


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2016)

RedSKull schrieb:


> In den Bildern von @memyselfundRadl sieht es ja auch eher nach 15,3 oder sogar mehr aus - im ausgebauten Zustand


15.08 auf den Bildern


----------



## RedSKull (1. Juli 2016)

Oh verdammt, hab ich jetzt wirklich einen Messschieber falsch abgelesen. Peinlich!
Zwei Jahre aus der Werkstatt raus und dann passiert mir sowas.
Ich bin dann mal im Keller - zur Strafe einen U-Stahl feilen.


----------



## Fladder72 (1. Juli 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, dummerweise ist der Messschieber für die Toleranz nicht fein genug. Der Nonius liefert dir nur Zehntel Millimeter, wenn man ganz genau hinschaut erkennt man vielleicht noch 0,05mm aber ein Bauteil das mit +/-0.03 mm toleriert ist aussagekräftig messen? Eher schwierig.


Selbst wenn es ein Messchieber mit 0,01mm Schritten in der Digitalanzeige ist, alles über 0,05 mm Messauflösung sehe ich nur als Trendanzeige, zumindest bei Ungeübten. Dafür hat so ein Messchieber zu viel Fehlerpotential, aufgrund der Bauart und der Bedienung.

http://www.stangerweb.de/improvement/messmittelgenauigkeit.php
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messschieber
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messsystemanalyse


----------



## Comfortbiker (1. Juli 2016)

Fladder72 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es ein Messchieber mit 0,01mm Schritten in der Digitalanzeige ist, alles über 0,05 mm Messauflösung sehe ich nur als Trendanzeige, zumindest bei Ungeübten. Dafür hat so ein Messchieber zu viel Fehlerpotential, aufgrund der Bauart und der Bedienung.
> 
> http://www.stangerweb.de/improvement/messmittelgenauigkeit.php
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messschieber
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messsystemanalyse


Unabhängig von der Messgenauigkeit...wenn man die Hülsen im eingebauten Zustand mit einer Schraube fest zieht (ohne die Dämpferverlängerung) und sich die Kugellager noch leicht drehen lassen ist alles bestens.

Das messen kann man gut an guten Spiralbohreschäften üben...da ist der Durchmesser bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyko (3. Juli 2016)

Stand nicht mal irgendwo das, dass nicht funktioniert? oder irre ich mich da?(quelle: facebook)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2016)

Quelle bin ich. Ich hatte es garnicht erst versucht, weil mein ovales 32er Bionicon Kettenblatt (34 am großen Radius) praktisch keine Luft zum Yoke hatte. Scheint mir ich hätte mich getäuscht. Auf jeden Fall war ich eben ziemlich verwundert als ich das gesehen habe. Würde mich freuen den von der Funktion ist die Vyro der Hammer. Hab sie jetzt erstmal am ICB 1.0 verbaut.


----------



## Goddi8 (3. Juli 2016)

Ich hab Gregor gefragt, ob das die 36 er Vyro ist. Laut nuts passt beim ICB bei 49 er Kettenlinie nur ein 34 er.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juli 2016)

Japp, das ist auch was ich beobachtet habe. Hab im Vyro-Forum auch nochmal nachgefragt.


----------



## Goddi8 (4. Juli 2016)

Rückmeldung von Gregor. Das ist die 36er Vyro und sie passt


----------



## Schwobenflyer (4. Juli 2016)

Sieht man doch auch auf dem Bild dass es ein 36er ist.
Ich habe ein bei einem Element die Zähne gezählt dann mal 4 (9x4=36)


----------



## Goddi8 (4. Juli 2016)

Streber


----------



## memyselfundRadl (4. Juli 2016)

Mit richtigem ausziehwerkzeug: null chance! 200gramm hammer? Ebenso! Nur kräftige schläge mit einem 800gramm prügel bewegte die lager dazu ihre Positionen zu verlassen. Die skf lager sind mit zusätzlicher fettpackung eingebaut. Die buchsen sitzen satter drin als vorher. Die gingen sauberer rein als mit den anderen lagern. Erste probefahrt war knarzfrei! Mal gucken ob das nach der fahrt morgen ins büro auch nochso ist! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Mit richtigem ausziehwerkzeug: null chance! 200gramm hammer? Ebenso! Nur kräftige schläge mit einem 800gramm prügel bewegte die lager dazu ihre Positionen zu verlassen. Die skf lager sind mit zusätzlicher fettpackung eingebaut. Die buchsen sitzen satter drin als vorher. Die gingen sauberer rein als mit den anderen lagern. Erste probefahrt war knarzfrei! Mal gucken ob das nach der fahrt morgen ins büro auch nochso ist!
> 
> 
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


Also scheint der Lagertausch nicht viel Spaß zu machen, erst recht wenn der restliche Rahmen noch dran hängt.  
War bei dem Ausziehwerkzeug keine Hülse als Widerlager dabei in die das ausgezogene Lager fallen soll? Sieht so ziemlich sperrig aus.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (5. Juli 2016)

Ne, das lager wird ja vom innenauszieher von hinten umklammert. Das würde nirgends hinfallen. Erste knapp 20km, ohne knarzen! Zumindest dauerknarzen ist noch weg. Irgendwas knarzt immer mal wieder.. Aber sei es drum 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (5. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ne, das lager wird ja vom innenauszieher von hinten umklammert. Das würde nirgends hinfallen. Erste knapp 20km, ohne knarzen! Zumindest dauerknarzen ist noch weg. Irgendwas knarzt immer mal wieder.. Aber sei es drum
> 
> 
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL







Das Werkzeug habe ich. 
Links oben sind die Auszieher die das Lager innen klemmen und oben in der Mitte die dazugehörigen Hülsen die sich am Lagersitz abstützen. Mit der passenden Mutter auf dem Auszieher wird das Lager in die Hülse gezogen. 
Einer Hammer braucht man da nicht. 
Unten in der Box sind verschiedene Stempel um die Lager wieder sauber einpressen zu können...ohne Schraubstock.


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juli 2016)

Ja, das Tool von @memyselfundRadl scheint in eine andere Kategorie zu fallen. Hier wird das Lager mit der explosiven Wucht dieses Schlägels ausgezogen, nicht mit einer steten Kraft, die über ein Gewinde übertragen wird. Allerdings hätte dann doch auch ein von hinten/innen angesetzter Dorn das Werk getan. Schrieb nicht @Stefan.Stark, dass das gehen sollte? Dann kann man sich diesen Auszieher sparen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (5. Juli 2016)

Abstürze gedings hat meins auch.. Aber auch keine chance. Der 200 gr hammer wurde auch nur ausgelacht! Es hat nur alles nichts gebracht. Geknarze ist wieder da, nach knapp 30km diesmal. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. Juli 2016)

So nochmal zerlegt, buchsen eingeklebt, schrauben gefettet. Das lager lief immer noch sauber!! Kein ruckeln! Ich hatte es gestern komplett trocken eingebaut. Weiss jemand wo ich passende unterlegscheiben herbekomme? So zum testen? 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. Juli 2016)

Suche dir einigermaßen passende U-Scheiben und befeile diese. Ich würde die Hülsen in die Lager stecken und erstmal zum Test mit einer Schraube zusammen ziehen um zu spüren ob die Lager auf Spannung gehen und sich schwerer drehen lassen. Dann kannst du mit 0,2mm Scheiben anfangen. Eventuell aus dünnen Messingblech ausschneiden.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. Juli 2016)

also ich hab die Buchsen die Beim Ausliefern Antriebsseitig verbaut waren - und die ich beim lager neu ein pressen Nicht antriebsseitig verbaut hatte - wieder auf die Antriebsseite eingebaut, und ich hatte heute morgen direkt auf den ersten Metern wieder Geknarze. @Stefan.Stark Was braucht ihr von mir, das ich neue buchsen bekomme könnte?


----------



## pauing (8. Juli 2016)

Frage ist, ob das die Buchsen sind oder Yoke bzw. Rahmen nicht optimal sind. Vielleicht ist da was nicht optimal und deswegen verspannt sich das mit Geknarze als Folge. Auf jeden Fall sollte Alutech mal ne Runde neue Buchsen an @memyselfundRadl schicken. Ich bin leider noch was auf tour und kann das nicht weiter checken. Aber irgendwas ist da definitiv nicht ok. Danke schon mal an @memyselfundRadl für deinen Einsatz inkl. Lagerwechsel! Ein Mann der Tat! Super Typ!


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Juli 2016)

Wie sind bei euch die Erfahrung beim Fahrwerk wenn es über dicke Wurzeln und Steine geht und dabei hinten bremst?
Ich finde es dann sehr bockig. Sonst ist das Fahrwerk klasse.


----------



## Plumpssack (9. Juli 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Wie sind bei euch die Erfahrung beim Fahrwerk wenn es über dicke Wurzeln und Steine geht und dabei hinten bremst?
> Ich finde es dann sehr bockig. Sonst ist das Fahrwerk klasse.


Bremseinflüsse sind der mit Abstand größte Nachteil dieser Eingelenkerkonstruktion. Aber ich fand das ansonsten lebhafte Fahrwerk hat das bei den Prototypen locker wieder wett gemacht. Irgendeinen Nachteil hat halt jede Kinematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walroß (10. Juli 2016)

Da mein Rad ebenfalls ordentlich knarzt, habe ich mal versucht, eine der beiden linken Buchsen mit einer der beiden rechten Buchsen zu tauschen. Die Hoffnung war, dass ich so eine ungünstige Toleranzpaarung bei den Buchsenaufheben könnte. Das hat leider absolut nichts gebracht...
Was mich wundert ist allerdings, dass es nicht knarzt, wenn man normal einfedert, sondern nur wenn man pedaliert oder den Rahmen im stehen seitlich verwindet. Insofern bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob es bei mir die selbe Ursache hat we bei memyselfundradl. Irgendwie schon lustig, wie viel Aufwand man betreiben muss, um dieses blöde Geknarze abzustellen


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Bremseinflüsse sind der mit Abstand größte Nachteil dieser Eingelenkerkonstruktion. Aber ich fand das ansonsten lebhafte Fahrwerk hat das bei den Prototypen locker wieder wett gemacht. Irgendeinen Nachteil hat halt jede Kinematik.


Je langsamer und mehr bremse wird es schlechter.
Der Dämpfer hat dann locker 90% federweg ausgenutzt.
Welcher Effekt tritt beim Bremsen auf, federt es dann ein oder aus?


----------



## trailterror (10. Juli 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Je langsamer und mehr bremse wird es schlechter.



Heisst, wenn man stolperbiken betreibt (langsam und ständig an der bremse) funktionieren eingelenker sehr schlecht?
Bzw ist in solchen terrain der untergrundfeedback sehr schlecht?

Das knarzproblem ist schon sehr ärgerlich, zumal grad ein eingelenker mit der sorgloscharakteristik und dem "wenig schrauben müssen" punkten sollte....


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Juli 2016)

Wenn man bremst verhärtet der Hinterbau/federt aus, wenn man ihn dann einfedern "will" stempelt es. Daher kommen wohl u.A. auch diese Bremswellen in Bikeparks. Mehr oder weniger macht das jedes Fully, Eingelenker eben mehr, jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung.

Rein theoretisch eher ungeeignet für Angstbremse/exzessiv in Kurven Bremsern etc. aber praktisch gewöhnt man sich an das Verhalten eigentlich. So schlimm ists jetzt nicht..


----------



## trailterror (11. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Wenn man bremst verhärtet der Hinterbau/federt aus, wenn man ihn dann einfedern "will" stempelt es. .



heisst der hinterbau verliert auch mal den bodenkontakt und springt dann "hardtailmässig" rum? was genau meinste mit "stempelt es"

dank dir


----------



## pauing (11. Juli 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> heisst der hinterbau verliert auch mal den bodenkontakt und springt dann "hardtailmässig" rum? was genau meinste mit "stempelt es"
> 
> dank dir


https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCAicBI2QJNNrE2j_RkbzjYQ in dem channel erfährst du alles wichtige über die Gelenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Juli 2016)

Wieviel SAG Fahrt ihr eigentlich so? Ich bin derzeit bei ungefähr 25% und irgendwie kam es mir gestern etwas Hoppelig vor. Denke mal ich werde für die nächste Runde mal 30% testen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (13. Juli 2016)

so kurze aktuallisierung von meiner seite. Ich hab die lager jetzt mti einer schraube unter spannung gesetzt - sie lassen sich schwerer drehen, aber drehen sauber. Ich hab die buchsen jetzt mit "fügen welle nabe" von Loctite eingebaut. Das durfte jetzt 2 tage trocknen. Ich hoffe das ich morgen damit nochmal eine Runde fahren kann, bevor ich am WE in den Alpen damit bin. Hab ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig hoffnung auf eine lösung. Von Alutech ist nur schweigen im Walde zu dem Thema. Sprich die haben auch keine Lösung und es interessiert auch niemand bei denen. Wie schauts bei den anderen Knarzi´s aus?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juli 2016)

Hast Du mal neue Buchsen bei Alutech angefragt? Falls es da Probleme gibt sag Bescheid, dann versuche ich was in die Wege zu leiten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## memyselfundRadl (13. Juli 2016)

Ja ich hatte da jetzt inzwischen 3 emails hingeschrieben gehabt, aber nur eine mail als Antwort vom Jürgen bekommen am 24.6.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (13. Juli 2016)

sollte man von den Lager nicht lieber die Finger davon lassen zwecks Garantie/Gewährleistung?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juli 2016)

Wenn es ordentlich gemacht ist sollte es da keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juli 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Wenn es ordentlich gemacht ist sollte es da keine Probleme geben.



Hoi - wie sieht es denn bei der Reifenfreiheit aus? Habe an Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe schon Kratzspuren vom ab Werk verbauten Riddler gesehen. Auch von anderen habe ich das schon gehört. Eine Idee woran es liegt?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juli 2016)

Hast Du mal die Reifenfreiheit links und rechts kontrolliert, sitzt der Reifen mittig? Ist die Lagerung vom Laufrad spielfrei? Kommen die Kratzspuren vom Reifen oder von mitgezogenem Dreck und Schlamm (die Reifenkante zieht wenn dann sehr "definierte" Kratzspuren)? Gerade klebriger Dreck und Schlamm können ratz-fatz Spuren hinterlassen...

Da der Hinterbau bei einem Eingelenker aus einer Einheit besteht kann es kaum an der Steifigkeit liegen...


----------



## Plumpssack (13. Juli 2016)

Würde auch eher das hintere Laufrad verdächtigen, vielleicht hatten ja die von denen du das gehört hast auch die E13 Räder? Wobei ich mir normalerweise nicht vorstellen kann dass die Carbonfelgen so Flexen. Evtl zu geringe Speichenspannung?


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juli 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Reifenfreiheit links und rechts kontrolliert, sitzt der Reifen mittig? Ist die Lagerung vom Laufrad spielfrei? Kommen die Kratzspuren vom Reifen oder von mitgezogenem Dreck und Schlamm (die Reifenkante zieht wenn dann sehr "definierte" Kratzspuren)? Gerade klebriger Dreck und Schlamm können ratz-fatz Spuren hinterlassen...
> 
> Da der Hinterbau bei einem Eingelenker aus einer Einheit besteht kann es kaum an der Steifigkeit liegen...





Plumpssack schrieb:


> Würde auch eher das hintere Laufrad verdächtigen, vielleicht hatten ja die von denen du das gehört hast auch die E13 Räder? Wobei ich mir normalerweise nicht vorstellen kann dass die Carbonfelgen so Flexen. Evtl zu geringe Speichenspannung?



Ja, es handelt sich um die Obergeschoss E13 Laufräder. Sowohl bei mir als auch bei einem Spezl.

Reifen läuft mittig, Felge hat von Anfang an leichten Schlag, Reifen schlägt auf beiden Seiten an. Dreck und Schlamm können ausgeschlossen werden --> trockner Südtiroler + Gardasee Boden (bislang nur) kann also nur vom Reifen kommen da sich dieser bislang nicht mit Dreck zugesetzt hat, bzgl. Speichenspannung --> von der Stange, so wie e13 diese ausliefert bzw. wie sie eben nach ein paar hm laufen. Die Reifenbreite ist zumindest sehr weit weg von den freigegebenen 75mm und knapp unter den empfohlenen 63mm...

Die einzige Lösung scheint mir bislang ein schmälerer Mantel zu sein :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Juli 2016)

Es sind keine 75mm breiten Reifen frei gegeben, der Durchlauf am Yoke beträgt 74mm. Das sollte mit den gängigen 2.35"/2.4" Reifen recht Problemlos gehen. Habe leider nur wenige CAD-Zeichungen von Reifen, aber z.B. der Platzhalter in der Konstruktion - ein Hans Dampf 2.35" - liegt bei ~59mm Breite und hat an der engsten Stelle eine theoretische Freigängigkeit von ~7.5mm (also mit Reserve für etwas dickere Reifen bis um die 62mm).
Natürlich spielt auch die Felgenbreite eine Rolle wie breit der Reifen letztendlich baut, schade dass für sowas keine Spezifikationen zu bekommen sind...

Auf den verblockten Gardasee-Trails kann man einen leichten Laufradsatz natürlich ganz schön zum flexen bringen... je nach Gangart und Fahrstil.

By the way:
Woher hast Du den Wert von empfohlenen 63mm?

EDIT: Was das Thema "Reifenfreigang vs. steifes Yoke vs. Kettenblattgröße" betrifft ist Boost endlich mal ein sinnvoller neuer Standard... so lange nicht Platz für die unsinnigen Plus-Reifen geschaffen werden muss  5mm längere Kettenstreben gingen natürlich auch, aber wenn man das macht geht ja die Welt unter...


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juli 2016)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Es sind keine 75mm breiten Reifen frei gegeben, der Durchlauf am Yoke beträgt 74mm. Das sollte mit den gängigen 2.35"/2.4" Reifen recht Problemlos gehen. Habe leider nur wenige CAD-Zeichungen von Reifen, aber z.B. der Platzhalter in der Konstruktion - ein Hans Dampf 2.35" - liegt bei ~59mm Breite und hat an der engsten Stelle eine theoretische Freigängigkeit von ~7.5mm (also mit Reserve für etwas dickere Reifen bis um die 62mm).
> Natürlich spielt auch die Felgenbreite eine Rolle wie breit der Reifen letztendlich baut, schade dass für sowas keine Spezifikationen zu bekommen sind...
> 
> Auf den verblockten Gardasee-Trails kann man einen leichten Laufradsatz natürlich ganz schön zum flexen bringen... je nach Gangart und Fahrstil.
> ...



Sowohl die 75mm als auch die 63mm sind unter "Spezifikationen" auf der Alutech Homepage beim ICB 2 zu finden.

Unterm Strich kommt es mir einfach nur sehr komisch vor dass der Orginalreifen nach 4 Ausfahrten schon Spuren an den Streben hinterlässt. Mit den Gardaseeböden meinte ich nicht verblockt sondern trocken und staubig, da du ja nach Schlamm gefragt hattest  -welcher definitiv noch nicht am Rad war


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Juli 2016)

Da muss ich wohl mal ein paar Worte mit dem Onkel Jürgen sprechen... habe das eben auf der Homepage angeschaut, die 75mm sind total missverständlich und die 63mm sind das empfohlene Maximum.

Finde es aber echt merkwürdig, weil so eine Problematik bei den Vorserienrahmen nicht an mich heran getragen wurde ... und da Rad-/Hinterbauflex ein gängiges Problem bei vielen Rahmen ist, steht der Reifenfreigang eigentlich immer unter Beobachtung. Habe schon zahlreiche Rahmen mit entsprechenden Markierungen versehen 
Kannst Du mir mal ein Bild per PN schicken? Ich will der Sache weiter auf den Grund gehen.

Unabhängig davon ist das eh ein sehr undankbares Thema, der Bereich Reifen/Yoke/Kettenblatt ist bauraumtechnisch der schlimmste Bereich bei einem Fully-Rahmen... hoffentlich sind bald wieder längere Kettenstreben in Mode, fährt sich ja auch besser!

EDIT:
Habe dem Jürgen mal Bescheid gegeben.

Und noch was: Laut gefundenen Infos ist der Riddler von der Reifenbreite absolut im grünen Bereich (http://nsmb.com/reviewed-wtb-trail-boss-and-riddler/ bzw. http://blistergearreview.com/gear-reviews/wtb-riddler-tire). Von daher würde ich noch mal im Bereich Laufrad, Steckachse, Luftdruck schauen.


----------



## pauing (14. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Wie schauts bei den anderen Knarzi´s aus?


 ich bin gerade am Meer. Im August kann ich da weiter forschen. Ich hab Jürgen schon mal nach Distanzhülsen gefragt. Wenn das nichts bringt, dann nehme ich mein Exemplar mal ende August mit zur 3 länder Enduro und zeig Jürgen das.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

Mein ICB2.0 hatte jetzt auch leicht angefangen Knarzgeräusche beim Bergauffahren zu machen. Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher wo es herkommt. Auf die Schnelle habe ich die Vorspannung vom  Hauptlager überprüft und konnte die Spannschraube der Achse leicht nachdrehen. Mal sehen ob es daran lag.


----------



## makeabike (14. Juli 2016)

Ich bin nun auch ein "Knarzi". Obs vom Hauptlager kommt oder von den lagern bei der Dämpferverlängerung gilt es noch zu eruieren.


----------



## Alumini (14. Juli 2016)

Walroß schrieb:


> Was mich wundert ist allerdings, dass es nicht knarzt, wenn man normal einfedert, sondern nur wenn man pedaliert oder den Rahmen im stehen seitlich verwindet.


Anderes Rad, aber zumindest mit Alutech verbunden und die Beschreibung passt schon exakt: Ersteres stelle ich bei meinem neuen SENNES 2.0 auch fest. Ist auch etwas abhängig vom gewählten Gang. Kann noch nicht sagen wo es genau herkommt. Habe die e13 9-44 Kassette drauf, die soll ja auch schonmal Knarzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

So, war ausgiebig testen...auf rund 2000Hm hochtreten war im Sitzen Ruhe, im Wiegetritt allerdings fing es wieder zart an ... also war es nicht das Hauptlager. 
Es ist bei mir eindeutig die hintere Dämpferaufnahme, denn wenn ich mit der Hand den Dämpfer hinten seitlich hin und her bewege kommt das Knarzen von da. 
Ist eigentlich auch klar ...der Dämpfer ist vorn fest eingespannt (in der einen Richtung)und hinten eben nur halbfest, aber eben fest nur um 90 Grad gedreht. Da der Hinterbau ein wenig flext muss an der Stelle die Dämpferverschaubung irgendwann nachgeben. 
An die Stelle gehört eine drehbare Buchse! ...un nicht eine fest Verklemmte... so kommt außerdem eine ungesunde Knickbelastung im Dämpfer zustande.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Juli 2016)

Und was passiert bei seitlicher Belastung wenn da ein Gelenk sitzt? Die Knickbelastung wird komplett in das vordere Auge weitergeleitet. Hinten kann es ja einfach auslenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (14. Juli 2016)

was hat der xl rahmen eigentlich für eine mindesteinstecktiefe für die sattelstütze?


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und was passiert bei seitlicher Belastung wenn da ein Gelenk sitzt? Die Knickbelastung wird komplett in das vordere Auge weitergeleitet. Hinten kann es ja einfach auslenken.


Das ist doch jetzt auch so, die hintere seitliche Bewegung wird durch das fest eingespannte vordere Auge verhindert ... demzufolge findet die Bewegung im Dämpfer statt. Also sollte man nicht noch mit einem hinteren verspannten Auge dagegen arbeiten .
Oder anders geschrieben...die vordere Dämperhälfte ist fest eingespannt ( seitlich) und der hintere Teil bewegt sich mehr oder weniger in alle Richtungen.
Idealerweise wär vorn ein Kugelgelenk und hinten eine leicht laufende Huberbuchse oder ähnliches .


----------



## kenidie (14. Juli 2016)

Habe mal von meinem Knarzi ein Video gemacht. Ist ein Obergeschoss XL. Hinterbau schon komplett zerlegt und alles dick gefettet, kam aber nach dem letzten fahren (1 Tag Reschenpass) wieder. Regen war nicht dabei. Knarzen habe ich provoziert, indem ich den Rahmen fixiert haben und über die Felge den Hinterbau verwunden. Genauso hört es sich dann beim Wiegetritt auch an.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Juli 2016)

Knarzt es noch wenn die Schraube am hinteren Dämpferauge gelöst ist? (hab jetzt nicht alles mitgelesen)

Wenn nicht, würde ich mal RockShox Buchsen mit so einer durchgehenden Achse und Distanzringen probieren.


----------



## kenidie (14. Juli 2016)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Knarzt es noch wenn die Schraube am hinteren Dämpferauge gelöst ist? (hab jetzt nicht alles mitgelesen)
> 
> Wenn nicht, würde ich mal RockShox Buchsen mit so einer durchgehenden Achse und Distanzringen probieren.


ja ist jetzt status quo, werde am Wochenende auf Ursachenforschung gehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. Juli 2016)

Mein Konzept ist wie auf der Skizze.
Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, suche ich mir einen mit ner Drehbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Juli 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mein Konzept ist wie auf der Skizze.
> Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, suche ich mir einen mit ner Drehbank.


Das heißt Drehmaschine auf eine Bank kann man sich setzen oder Geld hin bringen 
Wurde mir in der Lehrzeit so gelernt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. Juli 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Das heißt Drehmaschine auf eine Bank kann man sich setzen oder Geld hin bringen
> Wurde mir in der Lehrzeit so gelernt.


Dann könntest du ja locker die grünen Teile drechseln.


----------



## Ochiba63 (15. Juli 2016)

Jepp


----------



## memyselfundRadl (16. Juli 2016)

Habt ihr alle rock shox? Oder gibts auch andere fox knarzis (bin selber fox fahrer!) Ich war heute 1000hm in den alpen unterwegs, aber das knarzen ist jetzt noch stärker da als sonst. Bei mir klemmen, ruckeln beide lager auf der rechten seite wieder. Buchsen sind scheinbar noch fest, aber knarzt trotzdem. Hoffentlich kommen bald die neuen :/ bei mir knarzt es bergab nur wenn ich in kurven bremse, oder scharfe kurven fahre. Ich werde nächstes Wochenende mal weiter schauen. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Walroß (16. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Habt ihr alle rock shox?


Bei mir knarzt es auch mit Fox. Allerdings laufen meine Lager inzwischen wieder rund. Ich hatte am Anfang auch so ein "einrasten" in einer Position, das habe ich inzwischen weg bekommen. 
Gerade habe ich noch den Tip von @Alumini befolgt und mal die Kassette zerlegt. Obwohl die maximal für einen Teil des Knarzens verantwortlich sein kann, weil das Rad auch knarzt, wenn man es im stehen verwindet. Morgen werde ich mal testen, ob es besser geworden ist. Schon ärgerlich, das alles...


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Juli 2016)

falls es euch tröstet, mein Devinci Troy hat heute auch angefangen zu knarzen und ich weiß nicht wo es herkommt


----------



## memyselfundRadl (16. Juli 2016)

@Comfortbiker bei deiner Lösung - muss da das joch nicht weiter aufgebohrt werden? Bei mir mir geht die schraube pass genau durch. Oder kommt dann da eine dünnere rein? Ich hätte auf jeden fall Interesse an einer Fox Variante!


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker bei deiner Lösung - muss da das joch nicht weiter aufgebohrt werden? Bei mir mir geht die schraube pass genau durch. Oder kommt dann da eine dünnere rein? Ich hätte auf jeden fall Interesse an einer Fox Variante!


Das grüne Teil sollte straff in die vorhandene Öffnung passen und innen zum Dämpfer bündig abschließen, sodass die Huberbuchse fest mit einer 8er Schraube eingespannt werden kann. Bei den Huberbuchse gibt es ja verschieden Ausführungen. Ich muss erst mal sehen welche am besten passt. Der Dämpfer soll sich aber am Ende leicht seitlich drehen lassen und das vordere Dämpferlager flext hoffentlich genügend, um die minimale seitliche Hinterbaubewegung mitzumachen.


----------



## Plumpssack (17. Juli 2016)

habt ihr denn jetzt alle solche Buchsen?






Dann würde ich erstmal eine dreiteilige Buchse probieren, dann wird das Dämpferauge nicht mehr geklemmt.


----------



## Walroß (17. Juli 2016)

So, ich habe jetzt mal meine Kassette in Montagepaste ersäuft und hatte heute die ersten 90 Minuten eine himmlische Ruhe am Rad. Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso (wie schon geschrieben, konnte ich auch Geräusche erzeugen, wenn ich am Hinterbau herumgedrückt habe), aber ich will mich nicht beschweren. Leider kam dann nach den 90 Minuten wieder ein leichtes Knarzen auf. Aber zumindest habe ich das Geräusch schon mal eingekreist. Im aller schlimmsten Fall muss ich halt in eine andere Kassette investieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Juli 2016)

Mein Knarzen an der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme ist mittlerweile im Wiegetritt so laut das ich bergauf keine Klingel mehr brauch. Beim normalen rollen auf dem Trail ist alles ruhig und perfekt ...fahre hier zur Zeit mit knapp 40% Sag am Dämpfer, das reicht auch für kleinere Sprünge. Dadurch ist der Hinterbau bergab fast soft


----------



## pauing (22. Juli 2016)

Cool, dass ihr an der Knarzsache dran bleibt. Ich hoffe, dass sich das irgendwann irgendwie beheben lässt Ab August kann ich auch wieder mit knarzen


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juli 2016)

ich warte gerade auf neue buchsen. Glaub ich hab alles durch was ich so probieren kann. Mein knarzen ist seit inzell lauter als je zuvor, und die lager rechts sind beide hin (hackeln an 5-6 stellen..) Hoffe ja auf Buchsen und Lager von Alutech. Aber bisher ist es noch in der phase "wir müssten machen..." ich rechne jetzt einfach mal damit das ich die Saison nicht mehr das ICB fahren werde. Die buchsen kommen dann ende september in die fertigung (nach Eurobike) kommen dann anfang november aus China, und ich hab die dann Weihnachten evtl unterm baum. Wenn ich das realistisch betrachte, hoffe ich das ich nächstes Jahr um die Zeit ein knarz freies radl hab. :/


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Wenn ich das realistisch betrachte, hoffe ich das ich nächstes Jahr um die Zeit ein knarz freies radl hab.


Das ist ja ärgerlich. Du hattest ja die Lager gewechselt. Die neuen sind auch schon wieder hin?

Aus den Berichten hier kristallisieren sich ja zwei Quellen für das beschriebene Knarzen heraus:


die hintere Dämpferaufnahme
die Lager zwischen Dämpferverlängerung und Hinterbau

Für die hintere Dämpferaufnahme hat @Comfortbiker eine Lösung vorgeschlagen, von der man nur hoffen kann, dass sie funktioniert. Falls ja, wäre ich (prophylaktisch) auch daran interessiert. Wenn sich dieses aber als Fehlerquelle bestätigt und die Lösung funktioniert, sehe ich hier eher Alutech in der Pflicht, so ein Set anzubieten, oder nicht?

Im Falle der hinteren Lager habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was hier das Problem ist. Werden die im Falle @memyselfundRadl wirklich zu stark vorgespannt, so dass die Lager binnen kurzer Zeit kaputt gehen? Sind hier wirklich die Buchsen zu kurz? Die Lagersitze schief? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Alumini (22. Juli 2016)

Huberbuchsen und ggf. Lager einzeln neu, wär keine Option?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juli 2016)

Huberbuchsen bedeutet wohl einen umbau auf Gleitlager was laut dem Huber´buam nicht so einfach möglich ist. Ich müsste mal wieder anrufen, per email will der nicht so richtig kommunizieren. Ja die lager auf der Rechten seite sind wieder im arsch. Schlimmer als zuvor. Wenn jemand andere buchsen kennt die da passen könnten - immer nur her mit ideen  Ich probiere es gerne aus. ich wäre froh über EINE knarzfreie fahrt die länger als 30 kilometer ist ^^


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juli 2016)

Stand vom letzten samstag nach 35km und 1000 irgendwas hm. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Ochiba63 (22. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Huberbuchsen bedeutet wohl einen umbau auf Gleitlager was laut dem Huber´buam nicht so einfach möglich ist. Ich müsste mal wieder anrufen, per email will der nicht so richtig kommunizieren. Ja die lager auf der Rechten seite sind wieder im arsch. Schlimmer als zuvor. Wenn jemand andere buchsen kennt die da passen könnten - immer nur her mit ideen  Ich probiere es gerne aus. ich wäre froh über EINE knarzfreie fahrt die länger als 30 kilometer ist ^^


Ich vermute daß deine Buchsen zu kurz sind und dadurch werden die Lager zu stark gespannt, könnte auch sein daß die Lager zu weit auseinander sind.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juli 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Im Falle der hinteren Lager habe ich noch nicht verstanden, was hier das Problem ist. Werden die im Falle @memyselfundRadl wirklich zu stark vorgespannt, so dass die Lager binnen kurzer Zeit kaputt gehen? Sind hier wirklich die Buchsen zu kurz? Die Lagersitze schief? Kann eigentlich nicht sein, oder?



Du musst auch unterscheiden zwischen Rhox Shox und fox dämpfer. bei meinem Fox dämpfer knarzt es NICHT an der dämpferaufnahme. Bei den Rockshox Fahren, aber wohl! Da ist die lösung von @Comfortbiker eine option. Mein Fox Dämpfer krieg ich da nicht zum knarzen, die Aufnahme ist fest. (ich würde sie trotzdem nehmen, wenn er eine Fox version anbietet, weil die solide ausschaut) 

Wenn ich verschiedenste Knarz geräusche provozieren kann (dämpfer ausbauen, am "joch" zerren, drücken etc) ist nur die hinteren Teile vom Joch betroffen (also quasi an den Sitz streben) Ich kann die Rechten lager mit einer schraube so vorspannen, das die nur schwer zu bewegen sind. Meine logik sagt mir, das dem nicht so sein soll. Das linke kann ich vorspannen und das lässt sich noch leicht zwischen 2 fingern bewegen. Also liegt meine vermutung erstmal bei der stelle. Wenn du beim lager die position markierst, und das dann 1/3 umdrehung weiter drehst beim nächsten einbau, ist das geknarze für ein paar kilometer weg. Ich hab auch 5nm anstatt 8nm bei der montage verwendet. Das rechte lager fängt immer wieder zum knarzen an. Das knarzen spürst in den Füssen, im Sattel etc. das macht kein spass so zu fahren.
Ich hatte eine Email vom "jü" vor knapp einem monat bekommen, das sie an einer anderen Lösung dran wären. Zwischenzeitlich hatte sich der @Stefan.Stark bemüht, aber es gibt einfach keine Lösung bis jetzt. Ich schreibe gleich nochmal Alutech an, das wäre jetzt aber die 4. mail die ich hinschreibe, die dann unbeantwortet bleibt. Knarzige grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (22. Juli 2016)

Deine geduld in allen ehren 

Ich hätte das ding wahrscheinlich eigenständig zum schrottplatz gefahren


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. Juli 2016)

Immer wenn ich schimpfe und frustriert bin, passiert was ^^ Der Jürgen hat gerade versucht mich zuerreichen. Ich hab vor nicht mal 30 minuten die mail geschrieben!!! Mal schauen wie es da weiter geht  Vermutlich aber erst am montag. Ich werde am We mal ein paar messungen vornehmen, und die dem jürgen schicken.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich schimpfe und frustriert bin, passiert was ^^ Der Jürgen hat gerade versucht mich zuerreichen. Ich hab vor nicht mal 30 minuten die mail geschrieben!!! Mal schauen wie es da weiter geht  Vermutlich aber erst am montag. Ich werde am We mal ein paar messungen vornehmen, und die dem jürgen schicken.


Du könntest auch erstmal Papierscheiben ausschneiden und zwischen den zu kurzen Buchsen einbauen...so lange, bis die zwei Kugellager beim verspannen frei laufen. Erst mal als Übergangslösung...ist schnell gemacht und richtet keinen Schaden an.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. Juli 2016)

Ich hab's jetzt auch. Aktuell nur beim Kurbeln. Dämpfer ist der Fox.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Juli 2016)

Also wenn jetzt der zweite Satz Lager inne Fritten ist würde ich mit Jürgen absprechen wie ich das Rad zu Alutech bekomme damit die das Problem anschauen und hoffentlich analysieren können. Alles andere wird doch nur ein rumgefrickel basierend auf Informationen die fernmündlich ausgetauscht werden. Denn vielleicht sind die Buchsen zu kurz, vielleicht sind die Lagersitze nicht ganz richtig. Das sind aber Dinge die sich jemand, der mit der Konstruktion vertraut ist am besten direkt am Gesamtsystem anschauen sollte. Gerade wenn noch Garantie/Gewährleistung drauf ist...


----------



## Walroß (23. Juli 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich hab's jetzt auch. Aktuell nur beim Kurbeln. Dämpfer ist der Fox.


Du hast doch auch ein Obergeschoss, also die ethirteen Kassette, oder? Wie schon geschrieben hat die bei mir am Rad eine Menge Rabatz gemacht. Sicher, dass es bei Dir der Rahmen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juli 2016)

Walroß schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es bei Dir der Rahmen ist?


Nein, kann auch die Kassette sein. Muss ich noch checken. Dafür spräche, dass sich das Geräusch im Stehen beim Einfedern nicht reproduzieren lässt.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. Juli 2016)

... falscher Thread.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juli 2016)

So kurzes follow up. Ich hatte am Freitag noch mit dem Jürgen gequatscht. Es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet, und ich werde weiter berichten! ich hatte am WE nochmal die lager ausgebaut und breiten gemessen:


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juli 2016)

Linkeseite:











Rechte:











Was mich auch etwas irritiert:











Sieht so blank gescheuert aus? 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Linkeseite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dadurch das es deine Lager verspannt, müssen sie sich im Lagersitz bewegen und reiben.

Ich habe mal im Urlaub mit dem Luftdruck im Dämpfer experimentiert...für normale Vinschgauer Trails (Tschilli, Propain, Holly Hansen...) fahre ich mit knapp 40% Sag im Sitzen, das ergibt 30% Sag im Stehen. 
So habe ich den Dämpfer maximal ausgenutzt. 
Für Ausfahrten mit größeren Sprüngen, wobei aus 1m Höhe mit der Einstellung kein Problem ist, sollte der Druck auf alle Fälle etwas erhöht werden.


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Linkeseite: (...) Rechte:


Dass die Buchsen im eingebauten Zustand etwas über 0,3 mm weiter auseinander sind, heißt ja wohl, dass sie im verbauten Zustand die Lager zusammenpressen. Oder? 


> Was mich auch etwas irritiert: Sieht so blank gescheuert aus?


Wenn's nicht beim Ein- bzw. Ausbauen passiert ist, bewegt sich das Lager in der Passung. Hmmm.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Juli 2016)

Ja, ich glaub auch das es damit zusammen hängt. Der Jürgen ist gerade am überlegen ob da nicht ein Gleitlager sinnvoller wäre, da ein Kugellager ja eigentlich nur durch die die ständige drehung, belastungen aufnehmen kann, aber das lager an der stelle bewegt sich ja nur ein paar mm vor und zurück. Mal gucken was draus wird


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Juli 2016)

Hatten wir da nicht mal Gleitlager angedacht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Juli 2016)

...die Buchsen/Kugellager an der Schwinge laufen bei meinem Bike mit verspannen durch eine Schraube etwas schwerer aber lassen sich noch mit der Hand drehen. Die Buchsen könnten aber, damit alles leicht läuft, ein my länger sein. 

...hintere Dämpferaufnahme 
Ich habe die Alubuchsen mal zum testen gegen passende aus Kunststoff mit den dazu gehörenden O-Ringen getauscht...und siehe da, das Knarzen ist weg.
(die originale schwarze Schraube/Bolzen habe ich nur handfest angezogen bis nichts mehr  klappert aber der Dämpfer noch leicht zur Seite weg schwenken kann) 









Für mich wäre die sinnvollste Lösung eine neue Dämpferverlängerung mit nur einer 8er Bohrung oben und unten an der Dämpferaufnahme...oder eben die zwei lochfüllenden Buchsen mit 8er  Bohrung und passender zweiteiliger Huberbuchse mit Gleitlager. 
Was sagt Alutech dazu?


----------



## AlutechCycles (28. Juli 2016)

*

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlutechCycles (28. Juli 2016)

Alutech sagt folgendes dazu:
wir tauschen die 2 Alu Buchsen im Dämpfer gegen zwei Stück aus Kunstsstoff ( hier von FOX ), diese werden mittels 2 Passscheiben ( je 10tel MM ) genau auf Mass von der Dämpferverlängerung spielfrei eingebaut. Der originale Dämpferbolzen kann weiter verwendet werden.


----------



## AlutechCycles (28. Juli 2016)

Thema knarzendes Rillenkugellager im Hinterbau/Dämpferverlängerung: das kann dadurch behoben werden das zwischen den Lagern eine 1mm Passscheibe eingebaut wird diese ermöglicht eine spannungsfreie Montage. Bisher kann es durchaus so sein das durch die verschiedenen Toleranzen in dieser Baugruppe es möglich ist das die Schraube zur Befestigung der Dämpferverlängerung die Rillenkugellager so vorgespannt werden das diese dann sehr schnell durch den zu starken seitlichen Druck verschleissen und dann anfangen zu knarzen.
Das Bild zeigt die Lager mit der Passscheibe mittig zwischen den Lagern. Die Schraube wurde mit 12Nm angezogen und die Lager lassen sich einwandfrei drehen. Den gleichen Aufbau habe ich auch ohne diese Passscheibe gemacht und siehe da die Lager lassen sich fast garnicht drehen, die Vorspannung ist dann zu groß und die Lager gehen innerhalb kurzer Zeit defekt und fangen an Geräusche zu machen.
Die von Euch die hier ein Problem haben sollen mich anmailen unter [email protected], wir helfen dann euch sehr gerne.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (28. Juli 2016)

Top! Zeig mal ein bild mit der passscheibe alleine - wie wird die dann eingebaut? (wegen mittelsteg im Hinterbau..)


----------



## 115kgbiker (28. Juli 2016)

hier stand blödsinn...


----------



## zr0wrk (28. Juli 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Zeig mal ein bild mit der passscheibe alleine - wie wird die dann eingebaut? (wegen mittelsteg im Hinterbau..)


Auf dem Foto sieht es schon so aus, als sei da noch genug Raum für den Steg in den hinteren Lagersitzen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (28. Juli 2016)

und dann sitzt das lager nicht bündig im lagersitz? Aber ich freue mich drauf es zu testen. Ich traue mich garnicht zu hoffen das bis morgen die sachen da sind  aber die hoffnung ruht auf nächster woche!


----------



## Comfortbiker (28. Juli 2016)

Alutech schrieb:


> Alutech sagt folgendes dazu:
> wir tauschen die 2 Alu Buchsen im Dämpfer gegen zwei Stück aus Kunstsstoff ( hier von FOX ), diese werden mittels 2 Passscheiben ( je 10tel MM ) genau auf Mass von der Dämpferverlängerung spielfrei eingebaut. Der originale Dämpferbolzen kann weiter verwendet werden. Anhang anzeigen 514933


Hier kann es aber sein, wie bei meinem Test, das die originalen Bolzen in den Löchern der Dämpferverlängerung Spiel haben und etwas klappern. 

Zur Zeit fahre ich mit einer Achse, die straff in den Bohrungen der Dämpferverlängerung steckt, und einem Dämpferbolzen mit Ausgleichscheiben. Durch die Ausgleichscheiben, eine davon ist ein 8er Federring, ist die Achse straff eingespannt...verformt aber nicht die Dämpferverlängerung! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...funktioniert knarzfrei  
...noch Bilder dazu 
















...alles Teile aus der Restekiste und nur für den Übergang verbaut.


----------



## pauing (31. Juli 2016)

1a, da scheint das Knarzproblem ja bald gelöst zu sein Ich bin auch wieder im Lande und will bald wieder mit dem Knarzi fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2016)

Letzte Meldung meinerseits zu dem Thema...   




...passende Huberbuchse mit 2 Adapterscheiben (alles Sonderanfertigung) mit Stahlschraube der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme (30mm Innenmaß) 
Info:
Die Titanschraube ist etwas länger als die Stahlschraube und passt nicht perfekt zu den Maßen...oder man kürzt die Titanschraube ca. 1mm.




...spielfreie Anlenkung 
...eine der beiden Adapterscheiben musste ich einkleben damit sie kein Spiel hat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






...die Maße dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Letzte Meldung meinerseits zu dem Thema...


Ich werde die Tage mal die von Alutech vorgeschlagene Lösung installieren. Die FOX-Kunstoff-Buchsen sind da (kosten 3,50 EUR), neue Lager für hinten sind auch bestellt (sollten die Woche kommen). Die Spacer von Alutech kamen letzte Woche schon bei mir an. Dann bekommt die E13-Kassette noch ihr Fett weg, so dass wirklich alle bekannten oder zu vermutenden Geräuschquellen vorschriftsmäßig versorgt sind. Bin gespannt.

Ansonsten, @Comfortbiker, musst du mir noch mal verraten, wo und wie ich die Sonderanfertigungen bekommen kann, die du da verbaut hast.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (2. August 2016)

wie, bei dir sind die Schon angekommen??? Ich hab noch nichts


----------



## memyselfundRadl (2. August 2016)

@Comfortbiker gibts die lösung auch für fox? Ruf ich beim Huber an, und sag "bitte das gleiche, aber für fox?" und der macht mir das  ?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker gibts die lösung auch für fox? Ruf ich beim Huber an, und sag "bitte das gleiche, aber für fox?" und der macht mir das  ?


Ich habe Stephan von HUBERBUCHSEN (er hat alles angefertigt) geschrieben...das er die Maße aufheben soll.   
Dazu benötigt ihr noch die Schraube, Innenmaß 30mm, der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme...oder eine andere 8er Schraube. 

RockShox oder Fox...da ändert sich wahrscheinlich nur die Huberbuchse. 
Wichtig ist, das der äußere Durchmesser der Huberbuchse größer als das Loch in der Dämpferverlängerung ist...nur so kann alles gut verspannt eingebaut werden.

Eventuell hat Alutech auch einen heißen Draht zu einem Dreher und bietet das Set selber an. 



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage mal die von Alutech vorgeschlagene Lösung installieren. Die FOX-Kunstoff-Buchsen sind da (kosten 3,50 EUR), neue Lager für hinten sind auch bestellt (sollten die Woche kommen). Die Spacer von Alutech kamen letzte Woche schon bei mir an. Dann bekommt die E13-Kassette noch ihr Fett weg, so dass wirklich alle bekannten oder zu vermutenden Geräuschquellen vorschriftsmäßig versorgt sind. Bin gespannt.
> 
> Ansonsten, @Comfortbiker, musst du mir noch mal verraten, wo und wie ich die Sonderanfertigungen bekommen kann, die du da verbaut hast.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> wie, bei dir sind die Schon angekommen??? Ich hab noch nichts


Ja, der Umschlag lag Samstag im Briefkasten. Ging fix. Aber das sind ja nur vier Shims.

Die hinteren Lager hab ich Freitag bei 'nem darauf spezialisierten Händler bestellt, die sind heute angekommen. Die IGUS-Buchsen für die Fox gibt's im Fahrradfachhandel, sie liegen auch seit heute Morgen im Briefkasten.



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe Stephan von HUBERBUCHSEN (er hat alles angefertigt) geschrieben...das er die Maße aufheben soll.


Das klingt vernünftig. Was ich noch nicht verstanden habe, welche der Teile sind jetzt eigens angefertigt? Alle fünf, also Gleitlager, zwei innere und zwei äußere Buchsen? Wobei ... die Kunststoffhülse ist ja nicht spezifisch für die Aufnahme, sondern nur für den Dämpfer. Also unabhängig vom Bike.


> Dazu benötigt ihr noch die Schraube, Innenmaß 30mm, der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme...oder eine andere 8er Schraube.


8 x 30 mm also. Gut zu wissen. Wo kauft man so was? Hab ich nicht auf dem Zettel.


> RockShox oder Fox...da ändert sich wahrscheinlich nur die Huberbuchse.


Ja, was heißt "nur"? Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr die beiden sich an welchen Stellen unterscheiden, aber das sind ja unter Umständen drei der fünf Teile, die dann anders wären.


> Wichtig ist, das der äußere Durchmesser der Huberbuchse größer als das Loch in der Dämpferverlängerung ist...nur so kann alles gut verspannt eingebaut werden.


Klar. Das ist ja bei der Lösung mit der "Standard"-Fox-Buchse genau so.


> Eventuell hat Alutech auch einen heißen Draht zu einem Dreher und bietet das Set selber an.


Würde mich überraschen. Bis jetzt hatte ich den Eindruck, sie bieten einfach die IGUS-Lager für die Fox an, die man auch anderswo kaufen kann.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, der Umschlag lag Samstag im Briefkasten. Ging fix. Aber das sind ja nur vier Shims.
> 
> Die hinteren Lager hab ich Freitag bei 'nem darauf spezialisierten Händler bestellt, die sind heute angekommen. Die IGUS-Buchsen für die Fox gibt's im Fahrradfachhandel, sie liegen auch seit heute Morgen im Briefkasten.
> 
> ...



Die Dämpferschraube habe ich bei Alutech bestellt/gekauft.

Der Stephan hat in meinem Fall die originale Einbaulänge der RockShox Buchsen auf Einbaulänge von 16,7mm runtergedreht. Die zwei glänzend, schwarzen Teile sind eigens gedreht und passen bei RockShox und Fox. 
Bei der Buchse selber kennt er sich aus und berät gut.

Das Problem bei der Alutech-Variante mit dem Originalbolzen ist, das man keine Spannung auf den Bolzen bekommt und dieser in den Bohrungen etwas Spiel hat...also klappert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (2. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Dämpferschraube habe ich bei Alutech bestellt/gekauft.


 Diese hier? Ist aber Titan, nicht Stahl. 


> Das Problem bei der Alutech-Variante mit dem Originalbolzen ist, das man keine Spannung auf den Bolzen bekommt und dieser in den Bohrungen etwas Spiel hat...also klappert.


Das Problem müsste es ja dann aber jetzt auch schon geben. Davon höre ich allerdings bisher nichts. Hier könnte ja auch ein wenig Schraubensicherlung helfen, denn der Bolzen soll sich ja nicht bewegen. Oder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Diese hier? Ist aber Titan, nicht Stahl.
> 
> Das Problem müsste es ja dann aber jetzt auch schon geben. Davon höre ich allerdings bisher nichts. Hier könnte ja auch ein wenig Schraubensicherlung helfen, denn der Bolzen soll sich ja nicht bewegen. Oder reden wir hier aneinander vorbei?


...die in Titan geht auch, ist etwas länger, wird dann einfach vorn verbaut.

Das mit dem Originalbolzen und den Foxgleitbuchsen war ja mein erster Test und damit war mir das alles zu wackelig. Dann kam der Test mit RockShox-Achse, den Foxgleitbuchsen  und den Federring mit U-Scheiben...damit bin ich zufrieden gewesen und die RockShox-Achse saß auch straff in der Dämpferverlängerung...war aber nur Restekiste. 
Jetzt ist es perfekt. 
Den Werdegang sieht man ja gut auf meinen ganzen Fotos.


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Diese hier? Ist aber Titan, nicht Stahl.
> 
> Das Problem müsste es ja dann aber jetzt auch schon geben. Davon höre ich allerdings bisher nichts.?


...Doch, von mir.   
Bei der originalen Variante mit den Alubuchsen kann auch nichts klappern...ist ja alles fest verspannt.


----------



## Ochiba63 (2. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Doch, von mir.
> Bei der originalen Variante mit den Alubuchsen kann auch nichts klappern...ist ja alles fest verspannt.


Das klappern habe ich auch. Wenn ich den Dämpfer im Trail stehen habe und langsam über einen weg mit steinen oder Absätze fahre, dann hört man es.


----------



## pauing (2. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .... Die zwei glänzend, schwarzen Teile sind eigens gedreht und passen bei RockShox und Fox....


wer hat dir denn die beiden schwarzen Teile gedreht?


----------



## Comfortbiker (2. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> wer hat dir denn die beiden schwarzen Teile gedreht?


Ich habe den Eindruck das ihr nicht bei der Sache seid...   
...wie oben geschrieben, alles von HUBERBUCHSEN und das er die Maße aufheben soll.


----------



## pauing (2. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck das ihr nicht bei der Sache seid...
> ...wie oben geschrieben, alles von HUBERBUCHSEN und das er die Maße aufheben soll.


Ahh super, dann bestell ich den Kladeradatsch auch mal die Tage. Danke für die Info und Vorarbeit!


----------



## zr0wrk (3. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bei der originalen Variante mit den Alubuchsen kann auch nichts klappern...ist ja alles fest verspannt.


Ich habe gestern mal die FOX-IGUS-Buchsen mit den beiden Passscheiben, die Alutech mir geschickt hat, verbaut - da klappert nichts. Wenn man nur die Kunststoffteile verbaut, ist der Dämpfer ein bisschen lose, das stimmt, aber die beiden Scheiben (je 0,2 mm) nehmen an der Stelle jedes Spiel raus. Wenn der Bolzen dann mit den vorgeschriebenen 10 Nm vorgespannt wird, macht das alles einen sehr festen Eindruck. Sollte sich das leicht drehen? Das tut es nicht. 

Ärgerlich allerdings, dass die Passscheiben eine Nummer zu groß sind. Klar in dem Maß der Fox-Buchsen (0,5" Innendurchmesser, also 12,7 mm) sind die sicher nicht überall zu haben, aber die, die ich bekommen habe, sind auch nicht 13x19 (nächstliegendes Maß nach DIN 988), würde ich sagen (habs leider verpasst, die zu messen). Da muss ich wohl noch mal nachkaufen.

Nun muss ich allerdings noch die Lagerung am Hinterbau erneuern, das ist ein wenig komplizierter. Vielleicht kann ich die Lager in einem Bikeshop ziehen lassen, ein paar Schläge mit Dorn und Hammer haben da auf jeden Fall erst mal nichts bewegt.


----------



## pauing (3. August 2016)

Ich würde nächste Woche nochmal bei Alutech anrufen. Vielleicht haben die ja eine Idee, wo du die Lager wechseln lassen kannst. Eigentlich sollte das ja alles auf Garantie gehen, weil verspannte Lager ja ein wirklicher Mangel wären. Aber vielleicht ist es bei den meisten wie bei Comfortbiker nur der Dämpferbolzen bzw. Dämpferhülsen. Die Plastikhülsen einzubauen, würde ich mir auch selber zutrauen


----------



## zr0wrk (3. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das ja alles auf Garantie gehen, weil verspannte Lager ja ein wirklicher Mangel wären.


Ja, allerdings hat Jürgen (Alutech) sich in dieser Hinsicht gar nicht geäußert. Er hat mir vielmehr geschrieben, wo ich die Lager kaufen kann und dass es die günstigen auch tun, wenn sie ordentlich gefettet werden. 


> Aber vielleicht ist es bei den meisten wie bei Comfortbiker nur der Dämpferbolzen bzw. Dämpferhülsen.


Also, meine Lager drehten sich gestern sehr rauh bzw. blockierten stellenweise. Die Buchsen haben dann beim Raushebeln auch schön geknarzt. Ich denke eher, dass dieses Phänomen viele treffen wird. Hoffentlich verbauen sie die Distanzscheiben bei den folgenden Chargen gleich mit. Das allerdings mach das Ziehen der Lager wieder schwerer, weil man nicht mehr dahinterkommt. Dann braucht man in Zukunft so einen Auszieher für Rillenkugellager, der in der Laufrille des äußeren Ringes angesetzt wird. Hat sicher auch nicht jeder rumliegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal die FOX-IGUS-Buchsen mit den beiden Passscheiben, die Alutech mir geschickt hat, verbaut - da klappert nichts. Wenn man nur die Kunststoffteile verbaut, ist der Dämpfer ein bisschen lose, das stimmt, aber die beiden Scheiben (je 0,2 mm) nehmen an der Stelle jedes Spiel raus. Wenn der Bolzen dann mit den vorgeschriebenen 10 Nm vorgespannt wird, macht das alles einen sehr festen Eindruck. Sollte sich das leicht drehen? Das tut es nicht.
> 
> Ärgerlich allerdings, dass die Passscheiben eine Nummer zu groß sind. Klar in dem Maß der Fox-Buchsen (0,5" Innendurchmesser, also 12,7 mm) sind die sicher nicht überall zu haben, aber die, die ich bekommen habe, sind auch nicht 13x19 (nächstliegendes Maß nach DIN 988), würde ich sagen (habs leider verpasst, die zu messen). Da muss ich wohl noch mal nachkaufen.
> 
> Nun muss ich allerdings noch die Lagerung am Hinterbau erneuern, das ist ein wenig komplizierter. Vielleicht kann ich die Lager in einem Bikeshop ziehen lassen, ein paar Schläge mit Dorn und Hammer haben da auf jeden Fall erst mal nichts bewegt.



Mit den Fox Buchsen... 
Sitzt bei dir der schwarze originale Bolzen straff in den Löchern der Dämpferverlängerung? Bei mir haben sie geklappert. 
Mit 10Nm angezogen?...wo wird die Spannung aufgenommen? 
Kann ja nur die Dämpferverlängerung verformen und die Fox-Buchsen stauchen...ist auf Dauer nicht gesund. 


Die Kugellager hinten liefen bei mir auch rau wenn ich die Schrauben angebrummt habe, deswegen bin ich nur mit Handfest und Schraubensicherungslack rumgefahren.   
Habe aber gestern auch zwei 1mm Distamzscheiben eingebaut und jetzt die Schrauben fest angezogen... alles bestens.
Zum Ziehen und Einpressen habe ich gutes Werkzeug von Specialized...damit geht es fast von alleine.   
Die Kugellager sind bei mir noch 1A.






...so ähnlich sehen auch die Greifer bei Specialized aus. Die kleine Kante greift schön hinter das Lager und kann mit einer passenden Hülse leicht gezogen werden. 

Im Moment, wird auch so bleiben    , klappert nur die Reverb Stütze und manchmal die Kette am Bike...


----------



## zr0wrk (3. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit den Fox Buchsen...
> Sitzt bei dir der schwarze originale Bolzen straff in den Löchern der Dämpferverlängerung? Bei mir haben sie geklappert.


Naja, sie klappern nicht, wenn mit 10 Nm angezogen. 


> Mit 10Nm angezogen?...wo wird die Spannung aufgenommen?
> Kann ja nur die Dämpferverlängerung verformen und die Fox-Buchsen stauchen...ist auf Dauer nicht gesund.


Genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt, wenn das alles angezogen ist, bewegt sich der Dämpfer nur mit Kraft in der Dämpferverlängerung. Die IGUS-Buchsen werden definitiv zusammengepresst. 


> Die Kugellager hinten liefen bei mir auch rau wenn ich die Schrauben angebrummt habe, deswegen bin ich nur mit Handfest und Schraubensicherungslack rumgefahren.


Nein, meine liefen auch noch rau, nachdem ich die Verlängerung ausbaut hatte und also kein Druck mehr auf den Lagern lastete. 


> Habe aber gestern auch zwei 1mm Distamzscheiben eingebaut und jetzt die Schrauben fest angezogen... alles bestens.
> Zum Ziehen und Einpressen habe ich gutes Werkzeug von Specialized...damit geht es fast von alleine.


Ja, das habe ich mich gefragt. Mit diesem Auszieher gehst du ja durch das Lager und setzt ihn von hinten an, um das Lager auszuziehen. Wenn du da nun die Distanzscheibe drinnen hast, kommst du da trotzdem noch mit dem Auszieher dazwischen? So, um im Winter vielleicht mal doch die Lager zu tauschen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Naja, sie klappern nicht, wenn mit 10 Nm angezogen.
> 
> Genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt, wenn das alles angezogen ist, bewegt sich der Dämpfer nur mit Kraft in der Dämpferverlängerung. Die IGUS-Buchsen werden definitiv zusammengepresst.
> 
> ...


Der Ansatz vom Auszieher ist so schmal, das die Fase am Lager ausreicht zum verklemmen...der Auszieher schließt mit dem Lager bündig ab. 





...links oben sind die Auszieher, rechts daneben die Einziehhülsen und diverse Stempel und Führungsdorne. 

Bei meinen selbst angefertigten Distanzscheiben musste ich beim Einbauen aufpassen das die mittig sitzen und nicht die Hülsen beim Einsetzen behindern...habe sie mit Fett in Position gehalten.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (3. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Dann braucht man in Zukunft so einen Auszieher für Rillenkugellager, der in der Laufrille des äußeren Ringes angesetzt wird. Hat sicher auch nicht jeder rumliegen.



Der hat bei mir beim ersten auszieh versucht so garnichts bewirkt :/ Der vorschlag mit splitt treiber und dickem hammer war das einzigste was etwas bewegt hat. beim ausziehen der SKF lager ging alles so leicht wie ich es von der Lima vom auto und änderen ähnlich dimensionierten Lagern gewohnt war. Ich hatte ja eigentlich auf eine gleitlager lösung gehofft. Ich werde die jetztige lösung testen, aber befürchte das die nicht sooo lange halten wird, weil sich die kugeln halt nur wenig bewegen. Postet doch mal jemand nen Bild wie wie die "Rettung" für die knarzi´s aussieht  danke


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2016)

Hat alutech sich dem problem (ausser ratschläge aus der ferne?) denn noch nicht angenommen? Die müssten doch längst ne lösung parat haben, falls sie mal nen rahmen zur inspektion hatten.

Will man konstruktionsfehler, fehlerhafte berechnungen/ausarbeitungen nicht zugeben, wurde in taiwan nicht genau produziert, gabs mängel in der qualitätsprüfung?

Wo liegt der ursprung des problems begraben?

Oder hat einfach von den käufern noch niemand willentlich nen rahmen dort hin geschickt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Der hat bei mir beim ersten auszieh versucht so garnichts bewirkt :/ Der vorschlag mit splitt treiber und dickem hammer war das einzigste was etwas bewegt hat. beim ausziehen der SKF lager ging alles so leicht wie ich es von der Lima vom auto und änderen ähnlich dimensionierten Lagern gewohnt war. Ich hatte ja eigentlich auf eine gleitlager lösung gehofft. Ich werde die jetztige lösung testen, aber befürchte das die nicht sooo lange halten wird, weil sich die kugeln halt nur wenig bewegen. Postet doch mal jemand nen Bild wie wie die "Rettung" für die knarzi´s aussieht  danke


Bild habe ich nicht gemacht, aber sind bei mir einfach U-Scheiben 1mm dick, Außendurchmesser gleichgroß oder etwas größer als Kugellagerinnenring nach außen (darf nicht den Kugellageraußenring berühren), Innendurchmesser so das die Buchsen straff durchpassen. 
Die Maße habe ich nicht...bis auf die Dicke von 1mm.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Oder hat einfach von den käufern noch niemand willentlich nen rahmen dort hin geschickt?


Ich schicke doch nicht in der Saison mein Rad weg  
...bei so kleinen Problemen   
Für meinen Aufwand bekomme ich bestimmt zu Weihnachten ein Alutech-Trikot in L geschenkt.


----------



## pauing (3. August 2016)

@Comfortbiker Das Trikot hättest du dir mindestens verdient! Baller mal viel mit dem Hobel und check, ob der knarzfreie Zustand bleibt 
in 3 wochen bin ich bei der 3 länder enduro. Hoffentlich können die Alutecher da nen kleinen Lagerwechsel machen und die Scheiben einsetzen. Bei der Dämpferaufnahme gefällt mir die Comfortbikerlösung besser und da wäre ich bereit ein paar euro bei Huber zu lassen.


----------



## zr0wrk (3. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Der Ansatz vom Auszieher ist so schmal, das die Fase am Lager ausreicht zum verklemmen...der Auszieher schließt mit dem Lager bündig ab.


Okay, dann klappt das zumindest mit deinem Werkzeug, das ja aber gerade schwer zu bekommen und auch nicht grade billig ist. Könnte aber sein, dass sie in meinem Fahrradladen ähnliche Werkzeuge haben. 


> ...links oben sind die Auszieher, rechts daneben die Einziehhülsen ...


Ich habe den Eindruck, Werkzeuge, die das Lager in eine solche Hülse ziehen (also etwa wie ein Korkenzieher), sind ziemlich selten, obwohl das doch so eine naheliegende Lösung ist. Stattdessen bekommt man solche Teile, die aufgrund roher Gewalt funktionieren. Damit hat ja auch @memyselfundRadl sein Glück schon versucht. Die da enthaltenen Auszieher sind sogar einzeln zu haben. Vielleicht ließe sich daraus auch was basteln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Okay, dann klappt das zumindest mit deinem Werkzeug, das ja aber gerade schwer zu bekommen und auch nicht grade billig ist. Könnte aber sein, dass sie in meinem Fahrradladen ähnliche Werkzeuge haben.
> 
> Ich habe den Eindruck, Werkzeuge, die das Lager in eine solche Hülse ziehen (also etwa wie ein Korkenzieher), sind ziemlich selten, obwohl das doch so eine naheliegende Lösung ist. Stattdessen bekommt man solche Teile, die aufgrund roher Gewalt funktionieren. Damit hat ja auch @memyselfundRadl sein Glück schon versucht. Die da enthaltenen Auszieher sind sogar einzeln zu haben. Vielleicht ließe sich daraus auch was basteln ...


Daraus könnte man was basteln. 
...anstatt dem Ausschläger schraubt man eine passende Gewindestange in die Auszieher. 
Dazu zum Lager passende Einzughülsen mit Möglichkeit zum Gegenhalten in Form eines Schlitzes (ähnlich wie oben in meiner Kiste), Unterlegscheibe und Mutter. 
In den Auszieher müsste man ev. noch ein Loch für den Gegenhalter bohren. 

So sieht es jetzt aus...


----------



## Ochiba63 (3. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Letzte Meldung meinerseits zu dem Thema...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe mir heute 2 Buchsen gedrecht, wie deine grünen, nur den 12,7er zapfen länger und die in die Foxbuchsen und mit 8mm Schraube geklemmt. Ich hoffe daß ich damit das klappern weg bekomme. Ich werde berichten wenn ich gefahren bin.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir heute 2 Buchsen gedrecht, wie deine grünen, nur den 12,7er zapfen länger und die in die Foxbuchsen und mit 8mm Schraube geklemmt. Ich hoffe daß ich damit das klappern weg bekomme. Ich werde berichten wenn ich gefahren bin.


...auch gut, wenn sich die "grünen" Teile in der Mitte treffen und dabei straff mit etwas Spannung in der Dämpferverlängerung verschraubt sind.
...mit eigener Drehmaschine kannst du dich ja langsam an das richtige Maß rantasten. Du könntest auch die normalen Huberbuchsen, 22,2mm? Einbaulänge, selber auf 16,7mm runterdrehen und dann so aufbauen wie ich.   

Der Vorteil meiner Variante ist, das die grünen und roten Buchsen (Skizzenfarbe   )  die Laschen der Dämpferverlängerung zwischen sich einklemmen. Dadurch ist es auch echt klapperfrei und die "roten" inneren Huberbuchsen sind harteloxiert und halten dadurch länger. Gut, an der Stelle bewegt sich nicht viel aber wenn man's richtig machen will...


----------



## Ochiba63 (3. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...auch gut, wenn sich die "grünen" Teile in der Mitte treffen und dabei straff mit etwas Spannung in der Dämpferverlängerung verschraubt sind.
> ...mit eigener Drehmaschine kannst du dich ja langsam an das richtige Maß rantasten. Du könntest auch die normalen Huberbuchsen, 22,2mm? Einbaulänge, selber auf 16,7mm runterdrehen und dann so aufbauen wie ich.
> 
> Der Vorteil meiner Variante ist, das die grünen und roten Buchsen (Skizzenfarbe   )  die Laschen der Dämpferverlängerung zwischen sich einklemmen. Dadurch ist es auch echt klapperfrei und die "roten" inneren Huberbuchsen sind hartanodiesiert und halten dadurch länger. Gut, an der Stelle bewegt sich nicht viel aber wenn man's richtig machen will...





Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...auch gut, wenn sich die "grünen" Teile in der Mitte treffen und dabei straff mit etwas Spannung in der Dämpferverlängerung verschraubt sind.
> ...mit eigener Drehmaschine kannst du dich ja langsam an das richtige Maß rantasten. Du könntest auch die normalen Huberbuchsen, 22,2mm? Einbaulänge, selber auf 16,7mm runterdrehen und dann so aufbauen wie ich.
> 
> Der Vorteil meiner Variante ist, das die grünen und roten Buchsen (Skizzenfarbe   )  die Laschen der Dämpferverlängerung zwischen sich einklemmen. Dadurch ist es auch echt klapperfrei und die "roten" inneren Huberbuchsen sind hartanodiesiert und halten dadurch länger. Gut, an der Stelle bewegt sich nicht viel aber wenn man's richtig machen will...



Das war die schnellste und einfachste Lösung für mich. Ich wollte nur testen ob das klappern von der Orginalschraube kommt.
Beim Ausbauen und Ausmessen habe ich festgestellt daß das Eloxal in der Bohrung der Dämpferverlängerung in der die Orginalschraube sitzt teilweise weg ist, sieht so aus als würde sich da was bewegt. Außerdem habe ich festgestellt daß die Lager der Dämpferverlängerung bei mir auch rasten, es knarzt nur noch nicht. Werde jetzt auch die Lösung von Alutech, mit der Scheibe zwischen den Lagern, einbauen. Zuerst brauche ich noch Lager und einen Auszieher.


----------



## Comfortbiker (3. August 2016)

...Bilder sagen mehr...


----------



## zr0wrk (4. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Bilder sagen mehr...


Magst du mir das schnell mal schicken?  Nein, ich habe den Hinterbau gestern in die Werkstatt gegeben, damit die sich mit den Lagern rumärgern. 

Beim oberflächlichen Testen der Lager im ausgebauten Hinterbau fühlten sie die auf der Antriebsseite noch gut an, die auf der linken Seite dagegen sind offenbar hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (4. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Bilder sagen mehr...


Genau sowas bräuchte ich auch. Von Kukko und Co hat man immer nur diese 2-Armabzieher oder Hammerlösung. Ich denke mal, dass man diese 2-Armabzieher beim Radrahmen schlecht kontern kann Weiß einer, wo man sowas kaufen kann???


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Genau sowas bräuchte ich auch. Von Kukko und Co hat man immer nur diese 2-Armabzieher oder Hammerlösung. Ich denke mal, dass man diese 2-Armabzieher beim Radrahmen schlecht kontern kann Weiß einer, wo man sowas kaufen kann???


Den Specialized -Koffer habe ich vor Jahren, als es noch 26er gab   , bei meinem Händler gekauft...da ich nur Fullys, bis auf Crosser und Stadtrad, fahre hat sich die Anschaffung gelohnt. 

Ansonsten was basteln wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Genau sowas bräuchte ich auch.


 Wer nicht?


> Weiß einer, wo man sowas kaufen kann???


Offenbar nicht im Fahrrad-Einzelhandel. Vielleicht lässt es sich über einen Händler bestellen?


> Von Kukko und Co hat man immer nur diese 2-Armabzieher oder Hammerlösung. Ich denke mal, dass man diese 2-Armabzieher beim Radrahmen schlecht kontern kann


Die Kukko-Gegenstütze kannst du auch aus Platzgründen am Bike schlecht verwenden, die kleinste hat eine Höhe von 120 mm, So viel  Platz hast du zwischen den Hinterbaustreben nicht. Vielleicht lohnt es sich tatsächlich, mal zu schauen, ob man mit einem 3/4"-Rohr (außen 26,9 mm, innen 22,9 mm) was basteln kann. Nur muss da eben auch der Auszieher reinpassen. Und das ist bei den Kukko-Teilen nicht vorgesehen, in den Gegenstützen ist immer genug Platz. Der Durchmesser des Ausziehers ist im Datenblatt nicht enthalten, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass seine Gesamthöhe 54 mm beträgt, könnte das in ein 22,9-mm-Rohr reinpassen. Aber damit ist's ja noch nicht fertig gebastelt, denn dann muss ja noch gezogen werden. Schön wäre hier eine Gewindestange mit einem zum Auszieher passenden Innengewinde (M10?), die sich also ohne weiteres Verbindungsstück direkt aufschrauben lässt, wie das die Kukko-Gegenhalter ja auch tun. Viel Platz ist eben nicht zwischen den Sattelstreben, aber es müssen ja auch nur 6 mm gezogen werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wer nicht?
> 
> Offenbar nicht im Fahrrad-Einzelhandel. Vielleicht lässt es sich über einen Händler bestellen?
> 
> Die Kukko-Gegenstütze kannst du auch aus Platzgründen am Bike schlecht verwenden, die kleinste hat eine Höhe von 120 mm, So viel  Platz hast du zwischen den Hinterbaustreben nicht. Vielleicht lohnt es sich tatsächlich, mal zu schauen, ob man mit einem 3/4"-Rohr (außen 26,9 mm, innen 22,9 mm) was basteln kann. Nur muss da eben auch der Auszieher reinpassen. Und das ist bei den Kukko-Teilen nicht vorgesehen, in den Gegenstützen ist immer genug Platz. Der Durchmesser des Ausziehers ist im Datenblatt nicht enthalten, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass seine Gesamthöhe 54 mm beträgt, könnte das in ein 22,9-mm-Rohr reinpassen. Aber damit ist's ja noch nicht fertig gebastelt, denn dann muss ja noch gezogen werden. Schön wäre hier eine Gewindestange mit einem zum Auszieher passenden Innengewinde (M10?), die sich also ohne weiteres Verbindungsstück direkt aufschrauben lässt, wie das die Kukko-Gegenhalter ja auch tun. Viel Platz ist eben nicht zwischen den Sattelstreben, aber es müssen ja auch nur 6 mm gezogen werden.


Zwischen den Streben musst du anders ziehen. Also erst die Äußeren raus und dann mit einer passenden Schraube, wo der Kopf nicht durch das Lager rutscht und am besten mit Inbuskopf, das Lager nach innen in eine kurze Hülse ziehen. Auf die Hülse kommt eine U-Scheibe und die Mutter passend zur Schraube.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (5. August 2016)

So daheim hab ich auch nichts von alutech  die gestern bestellten, 2er satz skf lager ist da. Kann jemand mal bilder und masse posten von dieser nebülösen lösung? Ich feile mir jetzt selber was 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> So daheim hab ich auch nichts von alutech  die gestern bestellten, 2er satz skf lager ist da. Kann jemand mal bilder und masse posten von dieser nebülösen lösung? Ich feile mir jetzt selber was
> 
> 
> Sent via brainwave with help from HAL







Ich habe die Abstandsscheiben aus  U-Scheiben gefertigt...sie darf nicht den Außenring vom Kugellager berühren.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2016)

@Comfortbiker, @memyselfundRadl: Die schwarzen Buchsen sind nicht länger als die Lager tief sind, also 6 mm. Deswegen pressen sie diese ja zusammen. Die Distanzscheibe muss also kleiner sein, nicht 10 mm Innendurchmesser, sondern 8mm, so dass sie auf der Schraube sitzt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker, @memyselfundRadl: Die schwarzen Buchsen sind nicht länger als die Lager tief sind, also 6 mm. Deswegen pressen sie diese ja zusammen. Die Distanzscheibe muss also kleiner sein, nicht 10 mm Innendurchmesser, sondern 8mm, so dass sie auf der Schraube sitzt.


Bei meinem Rahmen stoßen die schwarzen Buchsen zusammen...habe auf den etwas überstehenden Rand der schwarzen Buchse die Abstandsscheibe gehangen! 
Wenn das Loch der Abstandsscheibe zu klein ist, passt es nach der Montage nicht in den Rahmen...machste alles nochmal.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

ach ich hab das so verstanden, das die neue Scheibe ZWISCHEN den schwarzen buchsen sitzt. o.k also falsch verstanden. Ich könnte aber auch die Schwarzen buchsen soweit runter feilen, das da eine 1mm scheibe dazwischen passt. Oder hole ich mir da die nächste knarz quelle?


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker, @memyselfundRadl: Die schwarzen Buchsen sind nicht länger als die Lager tief sind, also 6 mm. Deswegen pressen sie diese ja zusammen. Die Distanzscheibe muss also kleiner sein, nicht 10 mm Innendurchmesser, sondern 8mm, so dass sie auf der Schraube sitzt.


Den Fehler habe ich am Donnerstag auch gemacht.
Die Buchsen sind 6,5 lang, deshalb muß die scheibe min 10mm Innendurchmesser haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2016)

Hab gerade noch mal nachgesehen: Ihr habt recht. Alutech hat mir die Scheiben zwar in 8 x 13,8 x 1 mm geschickt, aber so passt das nicht zusammen.

Das ist ärgerlich, zumal die Passcheiben für die Dämpferbuchse auch nicht passen. Hier hat mir Jürgen zwei Scheiben mit 15 x 21 x 0,2 mm anstelle der passenderen 13 x19 x 0,2 mm geschickt. Der Bolzen hat ja ein Maß von 12,7 mm, das ist in Dtl. freilich nicht zu bekommen. Aber 13 mm hätten es schon sein können. 

Das heißt: Dieses Wochenende wird da nichts montiert. 

Ich bin, ehrlich gesagt, überrascht. Eigentlich hätte ich da mehr Genauigkeit erwartet.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> ach ich hab das so verstanden, das die neue Scheibe ZWISCHEN den schwarzen buchsen sitzt. o.k also falsch verstanden. Ich könnte aber auch die Schwarzen buchsen soweit runter feilen, das da eine 1mm scheibe dazwischen passt. Oder hole ich mir da die nächste knarz quelle?


Abfeilen funktioniert auch, Hauptsache die Pressung findet über die Lagerinnenringe statt.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Abfeilen funktioniert auch, Hauptsache die Pressung findet über die Lagerinnenringe statt.


Das ist auch einfacher weil es dann egal ist wie die Scheibe zu den Lagern sitzt, ich habe mir fast das legen genommen die Buchsen wieder rein zu bekommen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Alutech hat mir die Scheiben aber in 8 mm geschickt.


...wundert mich, denn die schwarzen Buchsen stehen innen etwas über das eingepresste Lager über.( Wie auf meiner Zeichnung.)

Auf dir Idee mit abfeilen bin ich nicht gekommen...hätte ich mir etwas Arbeit gespart.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Das ist auch einfacher weil es dann egal ist wie die Scheibe zu den Lagern sitzt, ich habe mir fast das LEBEN genommen die Buchsen wieder rein zu bekommen.


 
...und ich bin Schuld


----------



## zr0wrk (6. August 2016)

... zum Glück nur _fast_. Aber das nenne ich mal Hingabe: Das Leben gegeben, um eine Distanzscheibe für die Nachwelt zu positionieren. 

Aber: Wenn die Buchsen nach innen 0,5 mm überstehen und der Steg zwischen den Lagern 1 mm stark ist, wo kommt dann die Spannung auf den Lagern her? Werden die Buchsen so sehr gequetscht?


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

Bei 8mm könnte dann die Schraube Probleme bereiten beim Einbau.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... zum Glück nur _fast_. Aber das nenne ich mal Hingabe: Das Leben gegeben, um eine Distanzscheibe für die Nachwelt zu positionieren.
> 
> Aber: Wenn die Buchsen nach innen 0,5 mm überstehen und der Steg zwischen den Lagern 1 mm stark ist, wo kommt dann die Spannung auf den Lagern her? Werden die Buchsen so sehr gequetscht?


Die Buchsen sind minimal kürzer als das Lager und die Hälfte der Steges. Dadurch werden die Innenringe verspannt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... zum Glück nur _fast_. Aber das nenne ich mal Hingabe: Das Leben gegeben, um eine Distanzscheibe für die Nachwelt zu positionieren.
> 
> Aber: Wenn die Buchsen nach innen 0,5 mm überstehen und der Steg zwischen den Lagern 1 mm stark ist, wo kommt dann die Spannung auf den Lagern her? Werden die Buchsen so sehr gequetscht?


Die Buchsen stoßen ursprünglich innen zusammen (zumindest bei meinem Rahmen), werden aber beim anziehen der Schraube gestaucht und dadurch auch die Lager. Merkt man an dem Grat, wenn man die Buchsen wieder aus dem Lager zieht. Deswegen hatte ich die Schrauben nur handfest mit Schraubensicherungslack angezogen. 
Meine Buchsen haben auch noch je 2 Aussparungen, dadurch ist noch weniger Material vorhanden. 


Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Die Buchsen sind minimal kürzer als das Lager und die Hälfte der Steges. Dadurch werden die Innenringe verspannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

also ich düse mal zum Baumarkt, hole mir scheiben mit 8mm innen Durchmesser und 2-3mm mehr aussendurchmesser in 1mm dicke. Dann schleif ich die hülsenringe auf 6,3mm oder so runter und bau die scheiße wieder ein. Mann ich will endlich wieder fahren. Hab gerade die SKF lager mit 2-3x extra Packungen fett versehen. Ich will das nächste Jahr da nicht mehr dran ^^


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

Soooo 8.4 uscheibe :

















Hülsen abgeschliffen, mal gucken was bei rumkommt! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Soooo 8.4 uscheibe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sieht gut aus  und super Knipse


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

Glaub 1mm ist nicht genug :/ hatte grad beim ersten probelauf wieder ganz dezente, aber denoch vorhandene geräusche. Es ist jetzt definitiv ein anderer abstand, da ich das joch nur mit Gewalt drauf bekommen hab. 

Die knipse ist die iphone kamera   


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

Hat sich die Dämpferverlängerung, nach dem festlichen der schrauben,leicht bewegen lassen?
Hat sich die Scheibe nach dem einpressen der Lager noch verschieben lassen?  Bei mir war sie bombenfest.
Ich hatte die breite bei eingepressten lagern,13mm, und eingesetzten buchsen, 15mm, nachgemessen bevor ich die Dämpferverlängerung montiert habe.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Glaub 1mm ist nicht genug :/ hatte grad beim ersten probelauf wieder ganz dezente, aber denoch vorhandene geräusche. Es ist jetzt definitiv ein anderer abstand, da ich das joch nur mit Gewalt drauf bekommen hab.
> 
> Die knipse ist die iphone kamera
> 
> ...


Hat die Abstandsscheibe nach dem Einpressen vom 2.Lager gewackelt oder war sie festgeklemmt? 
Du musst wohl nochmal schrauben und nachsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

So fest ist es: 




Also die beiden buchsen scheinen fest an der scheibe anzuliegen! 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

Die buchsen liegen so eng an, das ich sie nicht mehr raus bekomme :/ aber das aussenmass ist jetzt 16.5mm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die aussparung im joch ist eher 15.3


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

Die Buchsen brauchen nicht an der scheibe anzuliegen. 
Daß sich beider seiten zusammen drehen liegt auch daran daß beide innenringe der lager fest an der scheibe anliegen.
Der grund daß es bei mir mit den alten lagern geruckelt hat lag nicht am zu festen verspannen der lager sondern alle 4 lager sind verrostet.
Wenn man fett finden will muß man suchen. eins ist so fest daß man es von hand nicht mehr gedreht bekommt.
Wenn in den Hauptlagern auch so wenig Fett ist dann gute nacht.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Die buchsen liegen so eng an, das ich sie nicht mehr raus bekomme :/ aber das aussenmass ist jetzt 16.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus als wäre das lager nicht ganz drin steht recht weit raus. Kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Die Buchsen brauchen nicht an der scheibe anzuliegen.
> Daß sich beider seiten zusammen drehen liegt auch daran daß beide innenringe der lager fest an der scheibe anliegen.
> Der grund daß es bei mir mit den alten lagern geruckelt hat lag nicht am zu festen verspannen der lager sondern alle 4 lager sind verrostet.
> Wenn man fett finden will muß man suchen. eins ist so fest daß man es von hand nicht mehr gedreht bekommt.
> Wenn in den Hauptlagern auch so wenig Fett ist dann gute nacht.


Ich habe gleich als der Rahmen kam alle Lager aufgemacht und mit Fett vollgestopft...habe ich mir so angewöhnt...selbst die Tretlager presse ich regelmäßig mit Fett voll.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. August 2016)

Ich werde mir nächste Woche mal die Hauptlager ansehen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (6. August 2016)

Und das Ergebnis von 6stunden schrauben, schleifen, messen, ausbau, einbau: es knarzt nicht mehr! Jetzt knarzt und quitscht es! Wuhuuuu. Jetzt zerlege ich das teil wieder, und schicks zu alutech. 

Hab noch bilder der buchsen vergessen










Da steht nichts mehr über. 
Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (6. August 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Und das Ergebnis von 6stunden schrauben, schleifen, messen, ausbau, einbau: es knarzt nicht mehr! Jetzt knarzt und quitscht es! Wuhuuuu. Jetzt zerlege ich das teil wieder, und schicks zu alutech.
> 
> Hab noch bilder der buchsen vergessen
> 
> ...


Das Knarzen und Quitschen kommt bestimmt von deinen Bandscheiben nach soviel Gebücke...  

Wo kommen die Geräusche her, noch von der alten Stelle?

An meinem Rahmen ist jetzt alles bestens...das wird auch so bleiben. Das einzige was mich nervt sind die Guide Ultimate Bremsen...die lassen sich so mistig einstellen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. August 2016)

Seit Heute knarzt es bei mir, mit neuen Lagern und Scheibe. Ohne Scheibe hatte ich ruhe, selbst mit den verrosteten Lagern.


----------



## Comfortbiker (7. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Seit Heute knarzt es bei mir, mit neuen Lagern und Scheibe. Ohne Scheibe hatte ich ruhe, selbst mit den verrosteten Lagern.


Das ist die hintere Dämpferverlängerung   
...kannst mal seitlich den Dämpfer mit der Hand (am hinteren Lager) hin und her bewegen. Bei mir hatte es dann Geknarzt oder nur im Wiegetritt...sonst war es ruhig.

Ziehe mal die beiden Schrauben an den Kugellagern nur handfest an 
...ob es dann auch noch knarzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (7. August 2016)

Im Wiegetritt ist mir nichts aufgefallen nur beim normalen Pedalieren wird stärker je fester ich reintreten muß.
Werde es mir die Tage ansehen, es soll ja wieder Regnen und kalt werden.


----------



## Comfortbiker (9. August 2016)

Was macht die Knarzerei? 
...mein Rahmen hüllt sich immer noch im Schweigen und macht Spaß. 

Jetzt die Frage...welches Bike soll ich 3Tage mit zum Geiskopf nehmen? Mein 160er Carbonslide 
oder das ICB2.0? Tendenz geht bei mir klar zum ICB2.0, aber ist das auch vernünftig? (8.9. - 11.9.) falls auch jemand dort ist.   










Ich fahre eher flowig mit ein bisschen sauberen Gehüpfe.


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. August 2016)

Habe Heute den ganzen Hinterbau ab, die Hauptlager kontrolliert die sind gut geschmiert und durch die großen Scheiben etwas vor dem Wasser geschützt. Alles wieder zusammengebaut, hintere Dämpferlagerung wieder Orginal eingebaut. Bin 20km gefahren ohne knarzen. 
Nach dem Einbau der neuen Lager und Scheibe war die ersten 30km auch Ruhe. Ich warte mal ab wie es sich entwickelt.

Für den Flow Country am Geiskopf ist das ICB ideal, Die Freeride geht auch mit ihm. War vor genau einem Jahr dort.


----------



## Tomster1980 (10. August 2016)

Vielleicht ein blöder Vergleich, aber ich bin gerade aus Saalbach zurück mit dem ICB und bin dort damit sämtliche Strecken (Z-,X-,Blue- und Pro-Line) gefahren. Selbst in Leogang die HotShots und die Freeride. Der limitierende Faktor war da eher der Fahrer.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

Danke, werde schon Spaß haben   
...muss ja nicht fahren wie die Großen.   
Muss dann nur meine jetzigen knapp 40%SAG auf vielleicht um die 30% anpassen...werde ich auf den ersten paar Metern Fahrt merken.


----------



## pauing (10. August 2016)

Moin, wie ist denn der Status beim Knarzyoke?
@Comfortbiker mit Distanzscheibe und huber gleitlager alles gut
@Ochiba63 mit Distanzscheibe und was ähnlichem wie der huberlösung alles gut
@zr0wrk mit Distanzscheibe und den fox Plastikgleitlagern alles gut
@memyselfundRadl mit Distanzscheibe nicht alles gut. Bike zum checken auf dem Weg zu Jürgen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Moin, wie ist denn der Status beim Knarzyoke?
> @Comfortbiker mit Distanzscheibe und huber gleitlager alles gut
> @Ochiba63 mit Distanzscheibe und was ähnlichem wie der huberlösung alles gut
> @zr0wrk mit Distanzscheibe und den fox Plastikgleitlagern alles gut
> @memyselfundRadl mit Distanzscheibe nicht alles gut. Bike zum checken auf dem Weg zu Jürgen.


Ich kann es nur empfehlen...


----------



## pauing (10. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich kann es nur empfehlen...


Ich habe heute bei Huber deswegen angefragt. Das kann ich ja leicht eben selber einbauen und testen. Ich hoffe mal er erinnert sich an die richtigen Maße


----------



## Comfortbiker (10. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich habe heute bei Huber deswegen angefragt. Das kann ich ja leicht eben selber einbauen und testen. Ich hoffe mal er erinnert sich an die richtigen Maße


Müsste er noch haben, ansonst die Skizze nochmal mitschicken.

Zum Einbau...die schwarzen Buchsen (auf Skizze grün) müssen straff in den Bohrungen der Dämpferverlängerung sitzen. Eine habe ich mit Sekundenkleber eingeklebt...Buchsenkleber geht bestimmt auch. Auf alle Fälle sollen  sie sich nicht bewegen können.
Der Bolzen ist der von der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme (Innenmaß 30mm!) 
Für vorn habe ich den Titanbolzen (der ist etwas länger und passt hinten nicht ohne ihn zu kürzen) von Alutech genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (10. August 2016)

Mit dem Fox gab es dort kein Knarzen.


----------



## zr0wrk (10. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Moin, wie ist denn der Status beim Knarzyoke?
> (...)
> @zr0wrk mit Distanzscheibe und den fox Plastikgleitlagern alles gut
> (...)


Nein, mein Bike ist noch demontiert. Die Scheiben, die Jürgen mir geschickt hatte, hatten das falsche Maß.


----------



## pauing (10. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Mit dem Fox gab es dort kein Knarzen.


Ah, ok. Aber du hattest das wegen dem besseren Halt bzw. Klappern modifiziert, oder?


----------



## Ochiba63 (10. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nein, mein Bike ist noch demontiert. Die Scheiben, die Jürgen mir geschickt hatte, hatten das falsche Maß.


Jepp
Werde es vermutlich auch wieder einbauen, wenn es mit den neuen Lagern und Scheibe weiter kein knarzen mehr auftaucht.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (10. August 2016)

Ich bin die nächsten 2 wochen leider unterwegs, und komme nicht dazu das radl zum Jürgen zu schicken. Karton ist wohl aufm weg zu mir, und ich werde es dann übernächstes WE eintüten.. Ich glaub nicht das vor der Eurobike noch mit einer lösung zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. August 2016)

Würde mich sehr interessieren wie viele da Knartzproblem haben. Es sind nur sehr wenige die hier was schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (11. August 2016)

Entweder es wurden mehr Foxrahmen verkauft, die anderen fahren mit Mukke auf den Ohren, ignorieren die Töne und nutzen sie als "klingel" oder machen das einfach im Stillen mit Alutech aus...wobei dann vermutlich schon eine Lösung da wär.  

Wobei ich keine Lösung mehr benötige...habe mich selbst erlöst


----------



## LC4Fun (11. August 2016)

ich hör das Knacken nicht weil meine Reverse Scheiben auf den Spank LR so laut singen...


----------



## zr0wrk (11. August 2016)

Heute gehen die Teile bei Alutech in den Versand, vielleicht habe ich sie morgen. Dann bau ich das Teil wieder zusammen und berichte. Aber mit neuen Lagern wird's wohl erst mal sowieso gehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. August 2016)

Mal was anderes... 

Zitat aus der Beschreibung:
"Langlebig

Weniger ist mehr: Nur ein Drehpunkt - aber was für einer! Die Konstruktion ist das Ergebnis von schier endlosen Diskussionen zum perfekten Lageraufbau. Das Ergebnis: Massiv dimensionierte 40 mm Schrägkugellager von SKF, ausgeführt in extra-steifer O-Anordnung. Die Vorspannung der Lager gelingt dabei direkt, und ohne das Yoke zu verspannen - ein Novum im Bike-Bau. Das einzige Gewinde im Rahmen ist ein dickes M20, das selbst grobmotorische Schrauber nicht klein kriegen dürften."

Mein Rahmen incl. Hinterbau hat 19  Gewinde.   
Selbst die Hauptlagerwelle hat schon 2 Gewinde.


----------



## Ochiba63 (11. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mal was anderes...
> 
> Zitat aus der Beschreibung:
> "Langlebig
> ...


Das Lager dürfte auch lange halten wenn kein Wasser rein kommt, bei mir war sogar zwischen der scheiben die die lager abdecken Fett.
Bei den 4 Lagern der Dämpferverlängerung bin ich schon sehr enttäuscht dass die so schnell gerostet sind. Da haben die Lager an meinen Swoop deutlich länger gehalten.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Selbst die Hauptlagerwelle hat schon 2 Gewinde.


Davon ist aber nur eines "im Rahmen", nämlich das besagte M20. Das andere (M12 Feingewinde) ist ja in der Hauptlagerwelle selbst und dient der Vorspannung der Lager. Ansonsten sind allerdings noch die beiden kleineren Gewinde im Hinterbau Teil der Lagerung. Was haben die? M8? Was das Fahrwerk angeht, gibt's keine weiteren Gewinde am Rahmen - eines im Hauptrahmen, und zwei im Hinterbau. Die restlichen beteiligten Schraubverbindungen sind immer in irgendwelchen Buchsen, die sich ersetzen lassen. Ich glaube, darum ging es hier. Dass das Schaltauge anzuschrauben ist, die Steckachse nicht nur gesteckt wird und auch der Bremssattel nicht angeklebt wird, ist doch klar (die Leistungsführungen zählen sowieso nicht mit).



Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Bei den 4 Lagern der Dämpferverlängerung bin ich schon sehr enttäuscht dass die so schnell gerostet sind.


Deswegen gibt's da bei mir jetzt Edelstahl.


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Davon ist aber nur eines "im Rahmen", nämlich das besagte M20. Das andere (M12 Feingewinde) ist ja in der Hauptlagerwelle selbst und dient der Vorspannung der Lager. Ansonsten sind allerdings noch die beiden kleineren Gewinde im Hinterbau Teil der Lagerung. Was haben die? M8? Was das Fahrwerk angeht, gibt's keine weiteren Gewinde am Rahmen - eines im Hauptrahmen, und zwei im Hinterbau. Die restlichen beteiligten Schraubverbindungen sind immer in irgendwelchen Buchsen, die sich ersetzen lassen. Ich glaube, darum ging es hier. Dass das Schaltauge anzuschrauben ist, die Steckachse nicht nur gesteckt wird und auch der Bremssattel nicht angeklebt wird, ist doch klar (die Leistungsführungen zählen sowieso nicht mit).
> .


Die Gewinde der Bremssattelaufnahme, an den Leitungsausgängen, Innenlagergewinde...sind schon noch ein paar mehr die ein Grobmotoriger zerstören kann. Selbst für die Spannschraube in der Hauptlagerwelle braucht man Fingerspitzengefühl um nicht die Lager zu sehr zu verspannen.
Und....das M20 Gewinde ist nicht im Rahmen...

Für Leute die nicht in der Materie stecken müsste das besser beschrieben werden. Oder dem Rahmen wird eine Broschüre mit Tipps zum Aufbau beigelegt. 
Gerade auch für den neuen Hauptlagerbereich.


----------



## zr0wrk (11. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Gewinde der Bremssattelaufnahme, an den Leitungsausgängen, Innenlagergewinde...sind schon noch ein paar mehr die ein Grobmotoriger zerstören kann.


Klar. Aber keines dieser Gewinde erfordert bei Zerstörung einen neuen Rahmen. Bis auf die Innenlagergewinde, die wären schon schwer zu ersetzen, glaub ich. 


> Selbst für die Spannschraube in der Hauptlagerwelle braucht man Fingerspitzengefühl um nicht die Lager zu sehr zu verspannen.


Ja, aber ich dachte, der Satz bezieht sich darauf, dass da nicht viel am Rahmen zu zerstören ist. Wenn du die Lagerwelle kaputt machst, musst du halt 'ne neue kaufen, aber auch das wird eher die Vorspannschraube treffen. Aber du brauchst keinen neuen Rahmen. 


> Und....das M20 Gewinde ist nicht im Rahmen...


Stimmt. Das ist ja auch im Hinterbau. 


> Für Leute die nicht in der Materie stecken müsste das besser beschrieben werden. Oder dem Rahmen wird eine Broschüre mit Tipps zum Aufbau beigelegt.


Das habe ich auf jeden Fall vermisst. Es hieß ja auch mal, es gäbe 'ne Aufbauanleitung als Video, oder? 


> Gerade auch für den neuen Hauptlagerbereich.


Whuzz? Neuer Hauptlagerbereich? Wie meinen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Whuzz? Neuer Hauptlagerbereich? Wie meinen?



Man kann nicht schreiben das der Rahmen nur ein Gewinde hat.   

Neuer Hauptlagerbereich... 
Da könnte dem Rahmen eine genaue Beschreibung beigelegt werden, denn nicht jeder versteht die Wirkweise und verfolgt hier die Thematik. 
Bei meinem Rahmen lag keine Beschreibung bei...wär hilfreich gewesen, denn ich wusste nicht das die Hauptlagerachse eingeschraubt wird. Ich hatte versucht sie mit sanfter Gewalt auszuschlagen. Dann habe ich mir nochmal die Lagerdetailzeichnug rausgesucht und das Gewinde gesehen.   
Aber nicht jeder liest hier mit.


----------



## nippelspanner (12. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dann habe ich mir nochmal die Lagerdetailzeichnug rausgesucht und das Gewinde gesehen.



Wo hast Du diese Zeichnung her?
Gibt´s die irgendwo in den Tiefen des ursprünglichen Konstruktions-Threads?
Wäre ja schön, wenn hier nochmal eine Art Manual für den Lagertausch eingestellt würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

...die habe ich mir abgespeichert. 

Ich denke das man die Lager jeweils von der gegenüberliegenden Seite mir einem passenden Dorn oder alten Schraubendreher "im Kreis" ausschlagen kann, ohne das Lager zu verkannten. Der Dorn müsste laut Zeichnung den Außenring vom Lager erreichen. Die Sprengringe dürfen dabei nicht beschädigt werden. 
So würde ich es machen, aber ich denke das das nicht so schnell notwendig ist. 
Was ich aber schon nachgestellt/kontrolliert habe, ist die Verspannung der Lager...ähnlich wie man es beim Vorbau macht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. August 2016)

Sind die Sprengringe überhaupt noch vorhanden? Ich dachte die wären wieder raus geflogen.


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2016)

http://crowd.bike/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Bildschirmfoto-2016-02-23-um-21.45.25.png


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

Vincy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 519404
> http://crowd.bike/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Bildschirmfoto-2016-02-23-um-21.45.25.png


Da sieht man keine Sprengringe aber dafür sieht man auf Pos. 1, das die Hülsen 7,5mm lang sein sollten (15mm Einbaumaß).
D.h.,das die zusätzlichen Abstandsscheiben einen Innendurchmesser von 10mm haben müssten.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Man kann nicht schreiben das der Rahmen nur ein Gewinde hat.


Nein, aber aus der Formulierung geht imho hervor, dass es hier nur um die Lagerung de Fahrwerks geht. Und dafür stimmt es. Es sind da sechs Gewinde involviert, wenn ich richtig zähle, davon ist nur eines im Rahmen (konkreter im Hinterbau):

1 x M20 Hauptlager (Gewinde in der Schwinge, also "im Rahmen")
1 x M12 Hauptlagervorspanneinheit (Gewinde in der Welle #16)
2 x M8 Lagerung der Dämpferverlängerung am Hinterbau (Gewinde in der Dämpferverlängerung #22)
1 x M12 hinterer Dämpferbolzen (Gewinde in der Dämpfermutter #4)
1 x M6 vorderer Dämpferbolzen (Gewinde im Dämpferbolzen #10)

Nun ist die Formulierung "75% weniger Drehpunkte" tatsächlich ein wenig reißerisch, immerhin haben wir ja in der Konstruktion schon 6 Kugellager und zwei Gleitlager verbaut, da könnte man vielleicht noch mal neu rechnen. Aber wer beim Servicen des Fahrwerks ein Gewinde zerstört, kann das entsprechende Teil ersetzen, ohne den Rahmen zu ersetzen. Darauf zielt die Formulierung doch ab, oder?



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> (...)  dafür sieht man auf Pos. 1, das die Hülsen 7,5mm lang sein sollten (15mm Einbaumaß). D.h.,das die zusätzlichen Abstandsscheiben einen Innendurchmesser von 10mm haben müssten.


Ach so, ich dachte, das sei inzwischen geklärt. Jürgen hat mir die korrekten Scheiben (10 x 16 x 1 mm) diese Woche geschickt.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nein, aber aus der Formulierung geht imho hervor, dass es hier nur um die Lagerung de Fahrwerks geht. Und dafür stimmt es. Es sind da sechs Gewinde involviert, wenn ich richtig zähle, davon ist nur eines im Rahmen (konkreter im Hinterbau):
> 
> 1 x M20 Hauptlager (Gewinde in der Schwinge, also "im Rahmen")
> 1 x M12 Hauptlagervorspanneinheit (Gewinde in der Welle #16)
> ...


...ist schon klar. 
Nur wenn das ein handwerklich ungeschickter Mensch liest macht er sich beim Schrauben keine weiteren Gedanken und knallt die Schrauben zu...kann ja nichts passieren. 
Was bringt es auch wenn das M20 Gewinde heil bleibt und eine falsch angezogene Spannschraube die Lager schädigt. 
Ein Hinweis, das die anderen Verschraubungen nach Empfehlung und mit Gefühl angezogen werden müssen, fehlt. 
Selbst direkt am Lager die Spannschraube ist so empfindlich und richtig anzuziehen das Folgeschäden vermieden werden. Die Schrägkugellager halten einiges aus aber nicht ewig wenn sie zu stark verspannt sind...ähnlich Steuersatz, aber da spürt man es wenigstens beim Lenken wenn was nicht stimmt.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Nur wenn das ein handwerklich ungeschickter Mensch liest macht er sich beim Schrauben keine weiteren Gedanken und knallt die Schrauben zu...kann ja nichts passieren. (...)
> Ein Hinweis, das die anderen Verschraubungen nach Empfehlung und mit Gefühl angezogen werden müssen, fehlt.



Es lohnt sich unter Umständen, folgende Zeilen zusätzlich zu der Explosionszeichnung kurz zu verinnerlichen oder ausgedruckt auf die Werkbank zu legen:


> *Aufbau des Rahmens oder des Bikes / benötigte Werkzeuge*
> Anhand der obigen Explosionszeichnung ist schon fast klar, wie der Rahmen demontiert oder montiert wird. Falls nicht, hier die Übersicht.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich unter Umständen, folgende Zeilen zusätzlich zu der Explosionszeichnung kurz zu verinnerlichen oder ausgedruckt auf die Werkbank zu legen:


Da steht doch alles   
Dieser Link müßte bei Alutech in der Beschreibung zum Rahmen auftauchen oder einfach die Beschreibung um den Text erweitern. 
In der mobilen Version der Alutechseite finde ich den Hinweis nicht.
Oder noch besser, der Text liegt dem Rahmen bei.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich denke das man die Lager jeweils von der gegenüberliegenden Seite mir einem passenden Dorn oder alten Schraubendreher "im Kreis" ausschlagen kann, ohne das Lager zu verkannten. Der Dorn müsste laut Zeichnung den Außenring vom Lager erreichen. Die Sprengringe dürfen dabei nicht beschädigt werden.



Also wenn das einer schreibt und er meint, er wäre handwerklich geschickt, dann stellt es mir alle Nackenhaare auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Also wenn das einer schreibt und er meint, er wäre handwerklich geschickt, dann stellt es mir alle Nackenhaare auf!



Was willst du damit sagen? Wenn du Angst um die Lager hast...das sind die Alten. Um den Lagersitz brauchst du dir auch keine Gedanken machen da das Lager in sehr kleine Schritten ausgetrieben wird. Einmal alle 5 Jahre geht das schon. 
Besser geht es bestimmt nach deiner Methode, aber die behälst du ja leider für dich.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2016)

Hier mal für dich der Unterschied zwischen Sprengring und Sicherungsring:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprengring
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sicherungsring

Das Lager mit einem Schraubendreher auszutreiben, ohne daß es verklemmt geht nicht, weil die Breite des Lagers im Vergleich zum Aussendurchmesser des Lagersitzes viel zu schmal ist, es verklemmt zwangsläufig wenn du einseitige Kraft zum Austreiben aufwendest.
So zerstörst du dir auf Dauer den Lagersitz.

Die bessere Methode ist, mit einem Dorn das Lager ausziehen und vorher mit Heissluftfön den Rahmen zu erwärmen, Aluminium dehnt sich stärker aus als Stahl, dann bekommst alle Lager ganz leicht raus.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hier mal für dich der Unterschied zwischen Sprengring und Sicherungsring:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprengring
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprengring
> 
> ...



Sprengring/Sicherungsring erfüllen beide die gleiche Aufgabe...
Zur Info, ich bin kein Maschinenbauer   und für das was ich handwerklich schaffe war die Erläuterung gut. 
So manch Zweiradmechaniker kommt mit wesentlich einfacheren Themen nicht klar...
Wenn man als Hobbyschrauber nicht den passenden Dorn zur Hand hast, funktioniert auch das Ausschlagen...wenn man es in Ruhe und winzigen Schritten macht. Deswegen hatte ich kreisförmig geschrieben. 

Ich habe schon jede Menge  Motorradmotoren und -Getriebe repariert (privat) und die laufen immer noch... seit 1974   
Also wird der Rahmen den einen Lagerwechsel in seiner Lebenszeit überstehen. 
Aber wenn du noch ein Bild von so einen Dorn hast mit dem man das Lager auszieht...vielleicht fülle ich meine Hobbyschrauberwerkstatt noch etwas auf. 
Funktioniert der Dorn dann auch mit dem Speziellen Lager?

Woran zieht der Dorn?...innen dürfte nicht klappen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2016)

Natürlich aussen
Er führt das Lager am Innenring und stützt sich am aussen ring ab.
Das Gegenstück sitzt Aussen auf der Schwinge auf und führt den Dorn auch am Innendurchmesser.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Natürlich Innen.
> Er führt das Lager am Innenring und stützt sich am Innenring ab.
> Das Gegenstück sitzt Aussen auf der Schwinge auf und führt den Dorn auch am Innendurchmesser.


Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen. 
Wenn man am Innenring zieht, zieht man ihn lt. Zeichnung aus dem Lager raus...mit samt den Kugeln. Was soll da den Außenring mitnehmen? 
Und wieso sitzt das Gegenstück auf der Schwinge?... die Lager sind im Rahmen. 
Zeige mir doch bitte mal ein Bild von so einem Dorn. 
Wie die Abstützung aussieht kann ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## zr0wrk (12. August 2016)

Was @Comfortbiker meint, ist dass der Auszieher, wenn er am inneren Ring zieht, das Lager auseinanderzieht, ohne dass sich der äußere Ring aus dem Lagersitz bewegt, weil es sich hier nicht um ein Rillenkugellager, sondern um ein Schrägkugellager handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. August 2016)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Natürlich aussen
> Er führt das Lager am Innenring und stützt sich am aussen ring ab.
> Das Gegenstück sitzt Aussen auf der Schwinge auf und führt den Dorn auch am Innendurchmesser.


Was denn nun?  Innen oder Außen? 
...wenn jetzt außen, wie bekomme ich den Dornauszieher dahin? 
Erkläre mir es doch einfach mal...ich begreife das schon.


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. August 2016)

Seit heute knarzt es bei mir auch wieder. Trotz handfest angezogener schraube bei den lagern der Dämpferverlängerung.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2016)

Ich habe nun die von Alutech vorgeschlagenen Modifikationen vorgenommen, also die Fox-IGUS-Buchse verbaut und die Passscheiben zwischen die Lager an der hinteren Aufhängung der Dämpferverlängerung eingesetzt. Fazit: Das Knarzen kam nicht von der Kassette, denn da habe ich nichts gemacht und das Gräusch ist (vorerst) weg. Nun muss man halt mal schauen, wie lange das so bleibt.


----------



## pauing (15. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... Gräusch ist (vorerst) weg. Nun muss man halt mal schauen, wie lange das so bleibt.


Ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt 
Ich habe auch mit Jürgen gesprochen und er hatte noch die Idee:

die 4 Alu Distanzhülsen in den 4 Lagern gegen IGUS Hülsen zu tauschen.

Ich glaube, dass bei mir das Knarzen von dem Kontakt der Aluhülsen mit den Lagern kommt. Ich habe schon ein Antiknarzpaket von Jürgen geschnürt bekommen, nur der Huber meldet sich leider nicht


----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> (...)
> die 4 Alu Distanzhülsen in den 4 Lagern gegen IGUS Hülsen zu tauschen.
> Ich glaube, dass bei mir das Knarzen von dem Kontakt der Aluhülsen mit den Lagern kommt.


Ersteres würde letzteres natürlich beheben. Aber dann hat man Gleitlager in Kugellagern, Was doch nur sinnvoll scheint, wenn man schon davon ausgeht, dass die Kugellager festsitzen, oder? Dann könnte man sich doch gleich was anderes - ohne die Kugellager - überlegen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (15. August 2016)

Ordentlich die Abstandsscheiben eingesetzt, gut mit Fett gefüllt...nicht nur die Kugellager sondern auch dazwischen, die Hülsen mit Fett einsetzen und dann den Lagerbolzen fest anziehen. (8Nm)
Bei mir ist so Ruhe...durch die Fettpackung kann auch kein Wasser Schaden anrichten. 

Am Tandem ist der Hinterbau komplett mit doppelten Kugellagern gelagert...diese sind einfach direkt nebeneinander eingebaut. Hält jetzt schon Jahre. 










...habe die Lager auch gleich im Neuzustand mit Fett vollgestopft.


----------



## Baumbaer (16. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

verfolge den Thread nun schon seit einiger Zeit und es hat beim ersten knarzen auch geholfen. Alleine deswegen hat sich das ICB schon gelohnt! 
Hab die hintere Dämpferaufnahme mit ordentlich Fett verbaut und dann war Ruhe. Jetzt nach 1 Monat ging es wieder los. Alles auseinandergenommen, geputzt und geschmiert. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die Lager mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment anziehe die Lager nicht mehr frei laufen und ruckeln. Von daher bin ich jetzt auch einer langfristigen Lösung interessiert. 
Zusammengefasst aus den anderen Posts würde für mich das "Antiknarzpaket" wie folgt ausschauen:
für die Dämpferaufnahme die Lösungen von @Comfortbiker bei Huber anfragen und für die Lager am Hinterbau andere Buchsen von Alutech. 
Passt das soweit oder hab ich was übersehen? Danke für eure tolle Arbeit und die Zeit Leute!


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Was ich absolut nicht verstehe ist dass bei mir kein knarzen da war selbst mit verrosteten Lagern und jetzt mit neuen Lagern und Scheibe knarzen , wird immer lauter selbst die Wanderer an denen ich vorbei fahre gucken schon komisch.
werde heute noch mal auseinander bauen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Was ich absolut nicht verstehe ist dass bei mir kein knarzen da war selbst mit verrosteten Lagern und jetzt mit neuen Lagern und Scheibe knarzen , wird immer lauter selbst die Wanderer an denen ich vorbei fahre gucken schon komisch.
> werde heute noch mal auseinander bauen.



Bist du sicher das es hinten von den Kugellagern kommt? Da gibt es doch nun nichts mehr zum knarzen. Sei denn, du hast beim Einpressen der neuen Lager einen Krat erzeugt und die Kugellager sitzen nicht tief genug in der Lageraufnahme. Dadurch reicht dann die 1mm Scheibe nicht mehr und die Lager bekommen Spannung wie vorher auch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Baumbaer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> verfolge den Thread nun schon seit einiger Zeit und es hat beim ersten knarzen auch geholfen. Alleine deswegen hat sich das ICB schon gelohnt!
> Hab die hintere Dämpferaufnahme mit ordentlich Fett verbaut und dann war Ruhe. Jetzt nach 1 Monat ging es wieder los. Alles auseinandergenommen, geputzt und geschmiert. Dabei ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass wenn ich die Lager mit dem angegebenen Drehmoment anziehe die Lager nicht mehr frei laufen und ruckeln. Von daher bin ich jetzt auch einer langfristigen Lösung interessiert.
> ...


Meine Lösung funktioniert tadellos, ist aber nicht billig...und mit der gut eingebauten 1mm Abstandsscheibe und reichlich Fett an den Kugellagern funktioniert das bei mir auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (16. August 2016)

Ich muss übrigens meine Behauptung, Fox-Dämpfer würden grundsätzlich nicht knarzen, korrigieren:

in der Produktion wurden die Alu-Bundbuchsen auch bei den Fox-Dämpfern verbaut, weshalb kein Unterschied zu den Bikes mit RS Monarch besteht. Abhilfe schaffen meiner Meinung nach die Kunststoffbuchsen, die von Fox angeboten, aber auch bei RS montiert werden können. (Im Bild nur die Creme-farbenen Teile, die Alubuchse und Abstandshalter benötigt man nicht.) Alternativ so wie von @Comfortbiker gelöst.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es hinten von den Kugellagern kommt? Da gibt es doch nun nichts mehr zum knarzen. Sei denn, du hast beim Einpressen der neuen Lager einen Krat erzeugt und die Kugellager sitzen nicht tief genug in der Lageraufnahme. Dadurch reicht dann die 1mm Scheibe nicht mehr und die Lager bekommen Spannung wie vorher auch.


Ich habe den Verdacht dass die Scheibe bei mir zu dick ist und die Lager durch die Scheibe verspannt werden. Die Scheibe sitzt sehr fest lässt sich nach dem einpressen der Lager nicht mehr verschieben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Verdacht dass die Scheibe bei mir zu dick ist und die Lager durch die Scheibe verspannt werden. Die Scheibe sitzt sehr fest lässt sich nach dem einpressen der Lager nicht mehr verschieben.


So muß es eigentlich auch sein. Die Scheibe darf allerdings nicht den Außenring vom Kugellager berühren.





...hier sieht man, das die Scheibe über die Buchsen geht...ist etwas schwierig einzusetzen. Aber mit Fett und Geduld geht das.


----------



## pauing (16. August 2016)

Ich habe die Comfortbikerlösung bei Huber bestellt. Wenn das noch einer haben will, dann am besten jetzt bestellen. Dann kann Huber das in einem Schwung drehen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich muss übrigens meine Behauptung, Fox-Dämpfer würden grundsätzlich nicht knarzen, korrigieren:
> 
> in der Produktion wurden die Alu-Bundbuchsen auch bei den Fox-Dämpfern verbaut, weshalb kein Unterschied zu den Bikes mit RS Monarch besteht. Abhilfe schaffen meiner Meinung nach die Kunststoffbuchsen, die von Fox angeboten, aber auch bei RS montiert werden können. (Im Bild nur die Creme-farbenen Teile, die Alubuchse und Abstandshalter benötigt man nicht.) Alternativ so wie von @Comfortbiker gelöst.


Vermute dass es bei mir vor da kommt. Habe eben alles zerlegt und das weiße Fett das ich da rein gemacht habe ist jetzt fast schwarz.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich habe die Comfortbikerlösung bei Huber bestellt. Wenn das noch einer haben will, dann am besten jetzt bestellen. Dann kann Huber das in einem Schwung drehen.


Für welchen Dämpfer hast du bestellt?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Für welchen Dämpfer hast du bestellt?


Meine Lösung funktioniert mit RockShox... wie bei mir... und auch Fox.




...die grünen Buchsen (im Original schwarz) bleiben die Gleichen und müssen straff in der Dämpferverlängerung sitzen...eventuell etwas Schraubenfest, Buchsenkleber oder Sekundenkleber verwenden. 
Die eigentliche zweiteilige Huberbuchse muss die Einbaulänge lt. Zeichnung und 8mm Bohrung besitzen...jeweils für RockShox oder Fox.
Der Bolzen darf nicht länger als 30mm Innenmaß sein...bei Alutech bestellt. 
Ich habe den Titanbolzen genommen und diesen vorn eingebaut da er etwas länger ist. Den originalen Bolzen (Edelstahl) von vorn habe ich dann für hinten genommen.


----------



## pauing (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Für welchen Dämpfer hast du bestellt?


Ich für RS Monarch. Aber die beiden Adapter sollten gleich sein.

Bei alutech habe ich parallel folgendes bestellt:
-Titan schraube mit Hülse für die Dämpferaufnahme 
- 2 Spacer für die Lager
- 4 Kugellager mit fett drin
- 4 IGUS gleitlager als Ersatz für die Aluhülsen.
Die Titanschraube und die Huberarbeit schlagen natürlich aufs Konto. Aber wenns hilft das Rad will ich ja ein paar Jahre fahren.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich für RS Monarch. Aber die beiden Adapter sollten gleich sein.
> 
> Bei alutech habe ich parallel folgendes bestellt:
> -Titan schraube mit Hülse für die Dämpferaufnahme
> ...



Das Problem was ich mit den IGUS Gleitlagern sehe...man kann den Bolzen nicht straff anziehen ohne das sich die beiden Laschen (oder wie sie heißen?) verziehen. 
Mit den Alubuchsen bringt man mehr Spannung in das System...vorausgesetzt die Ausgleichscheiben sitzen perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

Baumbaer schrieb:


> Zusammengefasst aus den anderen Posts würde für mich das "Antiknarzpaket" wie folgt ausschauen:
> *1) *für die Dämpferaufnahme die Lösungen von @Comfortbiker bei Huber anfragen und
> *2)* für die Lager am Hinterbau andere Buchsen von Alutech.



Für *1) *ist das wohl die optimale Lösung, wobei imho ein paar IGUS-Buchsen für Fox (kosten zusammen 3,50 EUR im Fachhandel) plus zwei Passscheiben 0,2 mm an der Stelle auch für Knarzfreiheit sorgen. Die Huberlösung ist wohl um mehr als Faktor 10 teurer, wenn auch sicher schöner.

Zu *2) *gibt es, soweit ich weiß keine alternativen Buchsen von Alutech, sie empfehlen aktuell lediglich den Einbau jeweils einer 1-mm-Passscheibe zwischen den Lagern am Hinterbau. Dort die Alu-Buchsen durch passende IGUS-Buchsen zu ersetzen, ist eine hier vorgestellte Idee aus dem Hause Alutech, aber dass sie diese Buchsen anbieten würden, wäre mir neu.



pauing schrieb:


> Die Titanschraube und die Huberarbeit schlagen natürlich aufs Konto.


Gibt's für die Huber-Lösung 'ne Hausnummer? 40,- EUR? 50,- EUR? Was kostet das? Die Ti-Schraube von Alutech lässt sich ja einfach nachschlagen. Ich lass mir das zu Weihnachten schenken. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich mit den IGUS Gleitlagern sehe...man kann den Bolzen nicht straff anziehen ohne das sich die beiden Laschen (oder wie sie heißen?) verziehen.
> Mit den Alubuchsen bringt man mehr Spannung in das System...vorausgesetzt die Ausgleichscheiben sitzen perfekt.


Hier ist der Bauraum für eine weitere Huberbuchse freilich noch enger. 



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So muß es eigentlich auch sein. Die Scheibe darf allerdings nicht den Außenring vom Kugellager berühren. (...)
> ...hier sieht man, das die Scheibe über die Buchsen geht...ist etwas schwierig einzusetzen. Aber mit Fett und Geduld geht das.


Ich verstehe das nicht. Wenn du das zweite Lager mit einem 10-mm-Bolzen (bzw. Gewindestange, Schraube, etc.) verpresst, kannst du doch die Passscheibe gleich mit auffädeln. Dadurch kommt sie doch automatisch an die richtige Stelle. Das Problem entsteht doch nur, wenn deine Gewindestange weniger als 10 mm Durchmesser hat, oder du das Lager einschlägst.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Für *1) *ist das wohl die optimale Lösung, wobei imho ein paar IGUS-Buchsen für Fox (kosten zusammen 3,50 EUR im Fachhandel) plus zwei Passscheiben 0,2 mm an der Stelle auch für Knarzfreiheit sorgen. Die Huberlösung ist wohl um mehr als Faktor 10 teurer, wenn auch sicher schöner.
> 
> Zu *2) *gibt es, soweit ich weiß keine alternativen Buchsen von Alutech, sie empfehlen aktuell lediglich den Einbau jeweils einer 1-mm-Passscheibe zwischen den Lagern am Hinterbau. Dort die Alu-Buchsen durch passende IGUS-Buchsen zu ersetzen, ist eine hier vorgestellte Idee aus dem Hause Alutech, aber dass sie diese Buchsen anbieten würden, wäre mir neu.



Meine Meinung zu 1:
Bei Verwendung des Original Dämpferbolzen mit der Mutter und den Foxbuchsen kann man den Dämpferbolzen nicht sehr straff anziehen, da die Foxbuchsen nicht zu fest gespannt werden dürfen. So besteht aber die Möglichkeit, das sich Schmutz in die Zwischenräume (auch zwischen Dämpferbolzen und Bohrungen in der Dämpferverlängerung) setzt und das nach und nach für noch mehr Spiel sorgt. 
Wenn sich was bewegen soll, ist das nur das Gleitlager in der Huberbuchse und mehr nicht. 

Zu 2.
Alubuchsen lassen und nur die Ausgleichscheiben richtig einsetzen.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Abhilfe schaffen meiner Meinung nach die Kunststoffbuchsen, die von Fox angeboten, aber auch bei RS montiert werden können. (Im Bild nur die Creme-farbenen Teile, die Alubuchse und Abstandshalter benötigt man nicht.)


Siehe hier.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht. Wenn du das zweite Lager mit einem 10-mm-Bolzen (bzw. Gewindestange, Schraube, etc.) verpresst, kannst du doch die Passscheibe gleich mit auffädeln. Dadurch kommt sie doch automatisch an die richtige Stelle. Das Problem entsteht doch nur, wenn deine Gewindestange weniger als 10 mm Durchmesser hat, oder du das Lager einschlägst.


Mit 10er Schraube kein Problem...wenn man dann die etwas überstehende 1. Alubuchse einschiebt, muß man sehen das sie schön durch die Ausgleichscheibe geht. Die 2. Alubuchsen rutscht dann auch ordentlich rein. 
Ich hatte zum Verpressen eine dünnere Schraube...ist so in meiner Werkzeugbox.   

Die Rechnung bei Huber war bei mir 52,50€ komplett 
...vielleicht gibt es bei Euch Mengenrabatt.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Rechnung bei Huber war bei mir 52,50€ komplett
> ...vielleicht gibt es bei Euch Mengenrabatt.


Will das mal jemand verhandeln? @pauing?


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Will das mal jemand verhandeln? @pauing?


Das Verhandeln könnte ja Alutech übernehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (16. August 2016)

Zu1 
Das wären dann 82EUR vs 3,50EUR. Aber dafür wird es hoffentlich länger Freude machen. Ich glaube, dass an der Stelle ordentlich Kräfte wirken und das würde ich gerne schön verschrauben. 

Zu 2
Die IGUS Lager als Ersatz für die Aluhülsen wollte ich nur als Notlösung mal zur Hand haben. Da die jetzt nicht die Welt kosten, bestelle ich die mal mit


----------



## pauing (16. August 2016)

Ach da halte ich von Handeln nichts. Der Mann soll für seinen Customjob sein verdientes Geld kriegen


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

Ja, klar. Aber wenn er 10 auf einmal macht, spart er ja 'ne Menge Zeit, oder? Deswegen müsste man natürlich erst mal rausfinden, wieviele Leute sich hier für diese Lösung interessieren. Wenn eine Sammelbestellung nicht wesentlich günstiger wird, hab ich mir das auf. Falls doch, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Habe mir den Dämpfer mal genauer angesehen, weil mir das schwarze Fett und es sah so aus als wäre da leichter metallischer abrieb drin seltsam vorkam. 
In dem Dämpferauge ist an 3 Stellen die Beschichtung weg.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Habe mir den Dämpfer mal genauer angesehen, weil mir das schwarze Fett und es sah so aus als wäre da leichter metallischer abrieb drin seltsam vorkam.
> In dem Dämpferauge ist an 3 Stellen die Beschichtung weg.


...in Verbindung mit den Fox Buchsen?


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Ja


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Das habe ich mir auch so gedacht. 
Wenn die Foxbuchsen "fest" verspannt sind, bewegt sich der Dämpfer in den Buchsen...dazu noch etwas Dreck und die Schleiferei geht los. Das leiert dann mit der Zeit immer mehr aus und läßt sich dann nur noch schwer reparieren.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Nach 500 km dürfte das noch nicht so sein. Fett war mehr als ausreichend drin.
Das knarzen habe ich erst seit 100km.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Für Verschleiß durch Dreck sieht das nicht aus. 
So wie das eingebaut ist kann sich nur der Dämpfer auf den Buchsen drehen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Für Verschleiß durch Dreck sieht das nicht aus.
> So wie das eingebaut ist kann sich nur der Dämpfer auf den Buchsen drehen.


Das hatte ich ja oben schon geschrieben. 
Die Oberfläche im Dämpferauge ist nicht so verschleißfest wie z.B. der Dämpferbolzen. 
Normalerweise sitzt ja die Gleitbuchse straf im Dämpferauge und dreht sich um Bolzen. Der Bolzen sitzt aber in dem Fall fest und klemmt zusätzlich noch die Gleitbuchsen. 

















...das war meine Version mit den Foxbuchsen. 
Ich habe den originalen FOX Dämpferbolzen auch benutzt und in die Löcher der Dämpferverlängerung gesteckt. Alles dann mit einem passenden Federring, U-Scheiben und einer 8er Schraube (Lagerfund  ) fixiert ohne die Gleitbuchsen zu pressen. So konnten sich die Gleitbuchsen spielfrei auf dem Dämpferbolzen drehen. 
Hat auch funktioniert. 
Hier ist es nur so, das sich die Ränder der Fox-Buchsen nach und nach an den Kontaktstellen zur Dämpferverlängerung in diese einarbeiten können. Das dauert zwar wahrscheinlich ewig bei der minimalen Bewegung an der Stelle, aber ich wollte es ordentlich haben und habe auf Huber umgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (16. August 2016)

Hört sich so an, als sollte der Huber schon mal auf Vorrat drehen


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hier ist es nur so, das sich die Ränder der Fox-Buchsen nach und nach an den Kontaktstellen zur Dämpferverlängerung in diese einarbeiten können.


Whuzz??? Die Kunststoffbuchsen arbeiten sich in das Metall ein? Das überrascht mich nun doch.


----------



## Comfortbiker (16. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Whuzz??? Die Kunststoffbuchsen arbeiten sich in das Metall ein? Das überrascht mich nun doch.


...natürlich in Verbindung mit Dreck. 
Das Metall und Kunststoff leidet, eins mehr als das andere...nur die Kunststoffbuchsen kannst du einfach und kostengünstig wechseln... die Dämpferverlängerung nicht.


----------



## Ochiba63 (16. August 2016)

Die Huberlösung ist die beste Lösung.
Alutech sollte ihre Konstruktion überdenken.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Die Huberlösung ist die beste Lösung.
> Alutech sollte ihre Konstruktion überdenken.


Was mich überrascht, ist, dass sie es an der vorderen Dämpferlagerung ja auch mit einer ordentlichen Gleitlagerung gemacht haben: Gleitlager, Alubuchse, Stahlschraube. Irgendwie hatten die Konstrukteure dann hinten einen Blackout?


----------



## zr0wrk (16. August 2016)

Hier ... jetzt muss ich euch doch mal was erzählen. Schnallt euch an. 

Ich nenne, wie viele hier inzwischen wissen werden, ja das ICB-Obergeschoss mit einigen kleineren Veränderungen mein Eigen. Am vergangenen Wochenende habe ich die von Alutech empfohlenen Anpassungen zur Beseitigung des Hinterbau-Knarzens vorgenommen und bei einem ersten Ausritt auch keine weiteren Geräusche festgestellt. Nun ist das ja so eine Sache, wenn man im Wald und am Hügel unterwegs ist, da überhört man schon mal was unter dem eigenen Schnaufen oder den Hilfe-Rufen der Mitfahrer.

Deswegen habe ich das Teil heute mal mit auf Arbeit genommen (7 km Asphalt, Kopfsteinpflaster und Splitwege). Da höre ich zwar kein Knarzen, dafür aber ein Klingeln von hinten ... also kein drängelnder Asphaltschneider, sondern offenbar von meinem Bike. Als ich das Rad abstelle, gucke ich mir das genauer an, und tatsächlich, wenn das Hinterrad erschüttert wird, gibt's ein hell tönendes Geräusch von losem Metall auf Metall. Was kann das sein?

Auf dem Heimweg klingelt es zwar munter weiter, aber alles funktioniert: Bremsen, Schaltung, Federung ... nur eben diese helle metallische Klingeln von hinten, immer dann, wenn das Rad erschüttert wird, etwa an Bordsteinkanten oder auf Kopfsteinpflaster. Also hänge ich das Teil zuhause an den Montageständer. Was klingelt hier rum? Die Kette an der Strebe? Scheint nicht so. Das Schaltwerk hatte ich bei den Bauarbeiten abgebaut und demontiert. Habe ich da was nicht richtig zusammengesetzt? Eine Schraube nicht angezogen?

Also Kette runter. Klingelt immer noch, wenn man den Hinterbau schüttelt. Hinterrad raus. Die Extralite-Steckachse ist unversehrt. Immerhin, ich fürchtete schon, zuviel Leichtbau an der falschen Stelle betrieben zu haben. Aber der Hinterbau klingelt nicht mehr. Also ist es nicht das Schaltwerk. Auch nicht die Lager, an denen ich vor drei Tagen rumgebaut habe. Das Hinterrad? Einmal aufstoßen, klingel, klapper ... Was kann das sein? Ich habe an dem Hinterrad noch nie was rumgebastelt, außer dass ich einen Reifen aufgezogen habe und, nachdem der nicht dicht zu bekommen war, noch einen zweiten. Wenn hier was klingelt, ist was kaputt. Scheiße. Doch nicht etwa die sackteure E13-Nabe?

Noch mal nachsehen ... was bewegt sich hier? Ach! Die Kassette klappert munter auf dem Freilauf rum. Also beherzt die Kettenpeitschen geschwungen und das Teil demontiert. Tatsächlich: Der Sicherungsring ist lose. Da fällt es mir ein: Vor einer Woche ungefähr, da hatte ich den hier im Forum auch schon mal beschriebenen Effekt, dass der Freilauf recht schwergängig war und auf den kleinsten drei Ritzeln sogar die Kurbel mitgegenommen hat. Offenbar hat sich im Inneren der Kassette der Sicherungsring gelöst und ist nach außen gewandert. Kann das die Schwergängigkeit des Freilaufs verursacht haben? Vielleicht durch das minimale Verkanten der Kassette auf dem Freilauf? Mag sein. Aber eine richtig gute Erklärung ist das nicht.

Nachdem ich die Gelegenheit genutzt habe, die Kassette gleich mal sauber zu machen, konnte ich auch noch überall dort Fett hinpacken, wo eventuell ein Knarzen entstehen könnte. Außerdem ließ sich das Teil so auch mal auf die Waage legen. Nachdem ich das Teil unter Einhaltung der vorgeschriebenen 25 Nm wieder montiert habe, läuft erst mal alles wieder wie neu, also kein Kettenmitnehmen durch einen schwergängigen Freilauf, kein Klingeln oder Klappern. Mal sehen, wie lange das nun hält, denn das vorher war ja immerhin der Auslieferungszustand, von dem ich erwartet hätte, das dort die notwendige Sorgfalt gewaltet hätte. Nun hoffe ich geradezu, dass das nicht so war und meine Intervention zu einer bis zur nächsten absichtlichen Demontage festsitzenden Kassette führt. Ich habe keine Lust, dieses Prozedere aller 200 km vorzunehmen.

Interessant aber, dass die Schaltung bis zum Schluss gut funktioniert hat.


----------



## zichl (17. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hier ... jetzt muss ich euch doch mal was erzählen. Schnallt euch an.
> 
> Ich nenne, wie viele hier inzwischen wissen werden, ja das ICB-Obergeschoss mit einigen kleineren Veränderungen mein Eigen. Am vergangenen Wochenende habe ich die von Alutech empfohlenen Anpassungen zur Beseitigung des Hinterbau-Knarzens vorgenommen und bei einem ersten Ausritt auch keine weiteren Geräusche festgestellt. Nun ist das ja so eine Sache, wenn man im Wald und am Hügel unterwegs ist, da überhört man schon mal was unter dem eigenen Schnaufen oder den Hilfe-Rufen der Mitfahrer.
> 
> ...


Meinst du den Sicherungsring welcher die Dichtung vom Freilauf anpresst? Wenn ja dann war der sicher nur schlecht angeschraubt, der kann sich, bedingt durch den Druck den die Dichtung darauf ausübt nicht lösen wenn er mal anständig angezogen wurde. Habe aber gelesen dass bei der neuen Nabendichtung dieser Ring gar nicht mehr verwendet werden soll. Wenn du also mal das service Kit für den Freilauf kaufst dann kannst den Ring wohl weg lassen. Obwohl er sogar beiliegt.  
Ansonsten sind das echt top Laufräder welche richtig gut aufgebaut sind, bei mir zumindest. Dass bei dir der Ring lose war ist natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. August 2016)

Nein, ich meinte den Schraubring, mit dem die Kassette auf dem Freilauf fixiert wird. Mit dem LRS oder der Nabe hat der nichts zu tun (außer,  dass er da natürlich drauf geschraubt wird).


----------



## zichl (17. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nein, ich meinte den Schraubring, mit dem die Kassette auf dem Freilauf fixiert wird. Mit dem LRS oder der Nabe hat der nichts zu tun (außer,  dass er da natürlich drauf geschraubt wird).


Ach so, an das Teil habe ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. Ich fahre Sram 11 fach und die haben das (ausser der billigsten Kassette)  ja gar nicht mehr. Aber auch das ist ärgerlich wenn das Teil lose ist. Sogar noch viel unverständlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (17. August 2016)

Ja, hier geht's um die original verbaute e13-TRS+-Kassette, die bei Lieferung des Build-Kits ja schon montiert war.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. August 2016)

Und ich dachte bis zur Hälfte vom Text,  das im Hinterbau ein loses Metallstück in einem Rohr rumklimpert.   
Eine lose Sramkassette hatte ich auch schon. Die Schaltung funktionierte auch noch gut...hat nur etwas geknarzt. Deswegen dachte ich am Anfang auch bei mir, es ist wieder die Kassette und nicht der Rahmen.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Und ich dachte bis zur Hälfte vom Text,  das im Hinterbau ein loses Metallstück in einem Rohr rumklimpert.


Daran habe ich auch gedacht, aber die Auflösung war ja dann doch irgendwie beruhigend.


----------



## Ochiba63 (17. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was mich überrascht, ist, dass sie es an der vorderen Dämpferlagerung ja auch mit einer ordentlichen Gleitlagerung gemacht haben: Gleitlager, Alubuchse, Stahlschraube. Irgendwie hatten die Konstrukteure dann hinten einen Blackout?


Der Fehler in der Konstruktion ist die Schraube die darf die Buchsen nicht gegen den Dämpfer klemmen, damit sich die Buchsen auf der Schraube drehen kann.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Der Fehler in der Konstruktion ist die Schraube die darf die Buchsen nicht gegen den Dämpfer klemmen, damit sich die Buchsen auf der Schraube drehen kann.


Das ist ja aber höchstens die halbe Wahrheit. Wenn sich die Alu-Buchsen auf dem Bolzen drehen sollen, dürfen sie vor allem nicht in der Dämpferverlängerung eingeklemmt werden, denn die ist ja mit dem Bolzen formschlüssig verbunden. Die Buchsen müssten sich gegen Bolzen und Dämpferverlängerung frei drehen können, wenn sie sich nicht im Auge des Dämpfers bewegen sollen. Aber die ganze Original-Konstruktion läuft darauf hinaus, dass sich der Dämpfer um die Buchsen dreht und nicht diese um den Bolzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. August 2016)

Die nächste Generation Dämpferverlängerung braucht nur zwei 8er Bohrungen und fertig...wird auch einfacher in der Herstellung ohne diese Vertiefung für die Spezialmutter.
Dann passt eine normale zwei oder dreiteilige Huberbuchse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (17. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das ist ja aber höchstens die halbe Wahrheit. Wenn sich die Alu-Buchsen auf dem Bolzen drehen sollen, dürfen sie vor allem nicht in der Dämpferverlängerung eingeklemmt werden, denn die ist ja mit dem Bolzen formschlüssig verbunden. Die Buchsen müssten sich gegen Bolzen und Dämpferverlängerung frei drehen können, wenn sie sich nicht im Auge des Dämpfers bewegen sollen. Aber die ganze Original-Konstruktion läuft darauf hinaus, dass sich der Dämpfer um die Buchsen dreht und nicht diese um den Bolzen.


Die schraube muß mit der Dämpferverlängerung klemmen ohne die Buchsen zu klemmen, dann können sich die Buchsen auf der Schraube drehen.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. August 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Die schraube muß mit der Dämpferverlängerung klemmen ohne die Buchsen zu klemmen, dann können sich die Buchsen auf der Schraube drehen.


Sag ich ja. Dabei darf aber weder die Schraube, noch die Buchse klappern. So, wie es derzeit ist, ist die Frage nur, wie die Reibung niedriger ist: Zwischen Buchse und Dämpfer oder zwischen Buchse und Dämpferverlängerung - dort wird's sich bewegen. Entweder schleift also das Dämpferauge gegen die Buchse oder diese gegen die Verlängerung. Eigentlich will man keines der beiden Teile einbüßen, aber ich denke der Alu-Klotz ist günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer.


----------



## LC4Fun (18. August 2016)

HuHu - nun knarzt es bei mir seit der letzten Ausfahrt auch :-(  

Lohnt es ich alle Beiträge durchzulesen oder wird die Lösung noch gesucht?


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. August 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> HuHu - nun knarzt es bei mir seit der letzten Ausfahrt auch :-(
> 
> Lohnt es ich alle Beiträge durchzulesen oder wird die Lösung noch gesucht?


Kommt darauf an wo dein knarzen her kommt.
Lösung bei den Kugellagern ist Scheibe zwischen den Lagern. Am besten kontrollierst du die mal ob sie nicht gerostet sind, war bei mir so.
Die Laberung Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung ist die Ideallösung die vom Huber.


----------



## pauing (19. August 2016)

Ich habe nochwas von einem netten Engländer zum Lagerausbau gefunden.
Für den Lagertyp 6009 22x10x6 müsste man den Auszieher bestellen.




Kostet mit Versand < 20EUR.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/131891976368?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=431254066103&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Mit dem Auszieher einem Stückchen Rohr + Gewindestange mit Verbindungsmuffe sollte man dem Specialized Auszieher recht nahe kommen. Oder leicht mit dem Hammer austreiben, was seine Methode wäre.

Dummerweise trudelte gerade ein gutes Angebot für das Specialized Set bei mir ein Daher ist mein Auszieher wahrscheinlich bald zu haben. Ich habe schon einen vom Engländer geordert. Ich muss da aber noch ein/zwei Nächte drüber schlafen, ob ich viel Kohle in den Specialized Koffer investiere Für die vorstehende Aktion sollte diese Lösung reichen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. August 2016)

Auf Dauer und als Fullyfahrer mit mehreren Bikes lohnt sich der Koffer.   ... sei denn, die Hersteller bevorzugen wieder Gleitlager.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich habe nochwas von einem netten Engländer zum Lagerausbau gefunden.


Problematisch könnte hier sein, dass der nur über die Reibung zieht, während ein korrekter Auszieher sich hinter dem Lager verspannt und also die Kraft nicht nur kraft-, sondern auch über formschlüssig überträgt. Eine ähnliche Lösung mit einem Metalldübel ist bei den festsitzenden Lagern des ICB2.0 ja schon gescheitert.


----------



## Comfortbiker (19. August 2016)

...so ein Highlightfilm hatte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## limbokoenig (19. August 2016)

gute Musikauswahl


----------



## pauing (19. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Problematisch könnte hier sein, dass der nur über die Reibung zieht, während ein korrekter Auszieher sich hinter dem Lager verspannt und also die Kraft nicht nur kraft-, sondern auch über formschlüssig überträgt. Eine ähnliche Lösung mit einem Metalldübel ist bei den festsitzenden Lagern des ICB2.0 ja schon gescheitert.


Ich teste das Tool nächste Woche mal und reporte dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baumbaer (19. August 2016)

Nachdem ich heute das Rad mal ordentlich gewienert habe ist mir eine weitere potentielle Knarzquelle aufgefallen. Eine Schraube des Ausfallendes war locker und dadurch knarzte bei jedem Tritt am Hinterbau/Schaltwerk. Vielleicht auch da mal nach schauen. Muss ja nicht immer die Kassette sein  Jetzt ist nach einer Fettpackung an der Dämpferaufnahme vorerst Ruhe.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. August 2016)

Aber die Ausfallenden sind doch gar nicht geschraubt, die sind doch Teil des Hinterbaus. Meinst das Schaltauge?


----------



## Baumbaer (20. August 2016)

Klar, meine das Schaltauge! Sehr unangenehmes Knarzen ...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. August 2016)

Apropos Schaltauge...ich hatte neulich Wurzelkontakt außen am GX-Schaltwerk. Danach sprangen die Gänge und musste etwas nachjustieren.
...d.h., das das Schaltauge nachgegeben hat  und nicht das Schaltwerk.
Ließ sich dann leicht im Schraubstock richten.
Hätte auch ein Ersatzschaltauge dabei gehabt...konnte ja aber provisorisch nachstellen und der Tausch war nicht notwendig.
Man sollte trotzdem nie ohne Ersatzschaltauge auf Tour gehen...wäre schade um die Tour wenn es deswegen nicht weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Joerg80 (20. August 2016)

Hi Leute,
mein ICB2.0 hängt seit ca 2 Wochen schon am Montageständer, mit ausgebautem Fox Dämpfer. Wollte auch mal dem Knarz-Problem auf dem Grund gehen, aber die Zeit hat gefehlt.
Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand? Hätte was von 2 Lösungen gelesen, einmal von Alutech mit Fox Kunststoff-Buchsen, und eine Lösung von Comfortbiker?
Vielleicht könntet ihr mir das bitte mal kurz zusammenfassen?
Grüße


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. August 2016)

Joerg80 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntet ihr mir das bitte mal kurz zusammenfassen?
> Grüße


...nimm meine Variante, allerdings in deinem Fall für Fox.   

...Erläuterungen...siehe letzte Seiten


----------



## isargriller (20. August 2016)

Hallo,
da es mir so ähnlich wie Joerg geht, versuche ich es mal so (mir geht es um die optimalste Lösung):
a) ich schreibe an huber-bushings.com , dass ich seine Buchsen für den Foxdämpfer des ICB 2.0 brauche und er weiß dann Bescheid? Oder hat jemand die Maße? Diese Buchsen gehören dann an die Verbindung Dämpfer-Dämpferverlängerung
b) ich schreibe an alutech, dass ich zwei Passscheiben brauche. Diese gehören dann zwischen die Lager an der Verbindung Dämpferverlängerung-Hinterbau.
So weit richtig, oder fehlt noch was oder habe ich was durcheinander gebracht? Wie war das mit dieser ominösen Schraube, die man dann noch braucht?
Die Montage geht dann aber wohl nicht ohne Lagerausziehwerkzeug und daher gehts damit in den local Bikeshop.

Da kommt also finanziell und auch zeitmäßig schon was auf einen zu. In der Automobilbranche gäbe es wohl längst eine Rückrufaktion. Wie ist diesbezüglich die Meinung bei den Konstrukteuren/Hersteller?


----------



## Joerg80 (20. August 2016)

Hi,
hier mal die Info von Comfortbiker
Viele Grüße
Jörg



> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13994665
> 
> Das ist die richtige, endgültige Lösung.
> ...nur dann für Fox (diese Maße hat Huber)
> Die grünen Teile sind für alle Dämpfer.


----------



## pauing (20. August 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da es mir so ähnlich wie Joerg geht, versuche ich es mal so (mir geht es um die optimalste Lösung):
> a) ich schreibe an huber-bushings.com , dass ich seine Buchsen für den Foxdämpfer des ICB 2.0 brauche und er weiß dann Bescheid? Oder hat jemand die Maße? Diese Buchsen gehören dann an die Verbindung Dämpfer-Dämpferverlängerung
> b) ich schreibe an alutech, dass ich zwei Passscheiben brauche. Diese gehören dann zwischen die Lager an der Verbindung Dämpferverlängerung-Hinterbau.
> ...


Bestellung bei Alutech. Die 4 IGUS Gleitlager habe ich für mich zum Testen genommen. Die anderen meinen, dass man die besser nicht benutzen sollte:





Die Alutechbestellung hat mich ca 45EUR gekostet.

Meine Bestellung bei HUBER: Einmal Comfortbiker-Adapter für ICB2.0 und Gleitlager für RS Monarch




Also alles zusammen ca 90EUR.

Ob man die 4 neuen Lager braucht ist Geschmackssache. Aber wenn ich mich da ran mache, dann richtig.

Lager Auszieher und Presse für 6900 könnte noch einer für 50EUR inkl DHL-Paket-Versand bei mir erwerben. Ich hol mir jetzt den Specialized Zauberkoffer die Tage. Falls das Set einer haben will, dann bitte PN an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (20. August 2016)

verpostet


----------



## Joerg80 (20. August 2016)

@pauing
hast pn


----------



## isargriller (20. August 2016)

Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich mich hier komplett disqualifiziere...
aber mir gehen die Fragen einfach (noch) nicht aus...
a) die ominöse Huberbuchse besteht also aus drei Teilen (vereinfacht: Boden, Deckel und Gleitlager)?
b) wird durch die Huberbuchse die Einbaulänge zu lang für die bisherige Schraube, sodass ich hier also auch eine längere brauche?
wenn das jetzt alles stimmt, kann ich mich endlich beruhigt meiner Arbeit widmen und mich dann in den nächsten Tagen an die Bestellung machen.
Ach ja:
c) gibt es im Großraum München eventuell weitere Knarzer oder Knarzvorbeuger, die bei einer Sammelbestellung mitmachen würden? - wenn jemand Lagerwerkzeug hat, würde ich meine Werkstatt aufräumen und wir könnten dann gerne den Knarzgeist gemeinsam austreiben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. August 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Entschuldigt bitte, wenn ich mich hier komplett disqualifiziere...
> aber mir gehen die Fragen einfach (noch) nicht aus...
> a) die ominöse Huberbuchse besteht also aus drei Teilen (vereinfacht: Boden, Deckel und Gleitlager)?
> b) wird durch die Huberbuchse die Einbaulänge zu lang für die bisherige Schraube, sodass ich hier also auch eine längere brauche?
> ...








...von links... 2 Passbuchsen, 2 Huberbuchsen, 1 Gleitlager... drüber Schraube der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme INNENMAß 30mm!!!! WICHTIG!!! Die Titanschraube von Alutech ist länger und muss vorn verbaut werden!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...hier ohne Dämpfer 




Die Originalschraube geht nicht.








...Ausgleichsbuchsen...oben im Bild links schwarz eloxiert 2Stück


----------



## veraono (20. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Die Alutechbestellung hat mich ca 45EUR gekostet


Bitte?
Hab ich das echt richtig verstanden, dass du 45.-EUR bei Alutech für die aufgelisteten “Anti-knarz-Teile“ BEZAHLEN musstest oder ist das nur der angegebene Wert dafür und du hast die Teile im Rahmen der Garantie/Gewährleistung erhalten?
Die beklagte Geräuschkulisse gehört ja nun nicht in die Kategorie “normale Funktion“ eines Mountainbikes nach ein paar Wochen Fahrbetrieb.

Wenn der Hersteller schon die Montagearbeit und Tüftelei dem Kunden überlässt (der das ja gerne selbst erledigt um nicht die ganze Schüssel zerlegen zu müssen und dann erstmal auf unbestimmte Zeit ohne Rad da zu stehen) und der Kunde dann noch finanziell für die Korrektur von offenbar nicht ausgereiften Detaillösungen geradestehen soll -also wenn das echt so ist wie es sich zumindest in deinem Post liest- finde ich das als absoluter Fan des Projekts, ziemlich befremdlich.
Aber vielleicht bin auf dem Holzweg und die bestellten Teile fallen bei dir alle unter die Kategorie “Tuning“?


----------



## Middlfrank (20. August 2016)

Nach all der Zuarbeit der Community, mit der Alutech diese Bike auf die Beine stellen hat können, kommt da als Problemlösung etwas wenig, finde ich. Ich bin hier argumentativ bei @veraono . 
Zumindest wäre es schon gut, wenn Alutech zumindest auf Basis der hier erarbeiteten "Antiknarz-Lösungen" Umbau-Sets zum Selbstkostenpreis anbieten würde. Evtl mit kleiner Provision an die Lösungsprotagonisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (21. August 2016)

Die Spacerscheiben waren umsonst. Plastikgleitlager für die Dämpfer, wie es von Alutech vorgeschlagen wird, kriegt man bestimmt auch umsonst.
Die Titanschraube mit Hülse kostet halt 30EUR und für die Lager habe ich die Hälfte bezahlt. Die Titanschraube würde ich unter die Kategorie Tuning werten. Bei den Lagern ist es grenzwertig
Ein wenig Discount hätte man schon kriegen können. Aber ich bin Ingenieur und kann nicht handeln Ich habe dieses Jahr von anderen Radfirmen schon 2 zerstörte Rahmen für lau ersetzt bekommen Mein Kulanzfass habe ich dieses Jahr schon ordentlich genutzt, daher haben mich die paar Euro nicht gejuckt


----------



## nuts (22. August 2016)

meine Info war, dass das Anti-Knarz-Kit für 9,90 € verkauft werden soll: 2 Fox Gleitlagerbuchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme, 1 Distanzscheibe Dämpferaufnahme, 4 Igus Buchsen für die Rillenkugellager und 1 Distanzstück für die Rillenkugellager.  Freilich ohne Titanschrauben. Ich schließe mich mal mit Jü kurz was da der aktuelle Stand ist.

Die Lösung unterscheidet sich insofern von der von  @Comfortbiker als weiterhin der Aluminiumbolzen in der Dämpferaufnahme verwendet wird und die Gleitlager mit Bund  verwendet werden. Das entspricht dem, was wir schon seit den ersten Mustern mit Fox-Dämpfern fahren, erweitert um die Buchsen in den Rillenkugellagern. Die sind bei mir bisher ruhig, aber haben wohl auch manchmal zu Knarzen geführt. Problem ist, dass für das Montieren der Distanzscheibe ein Rillenkugellager demontiert werden muss, wobei es meiner Meinung nach häufig beschädigt wird, ersetzt werden muss, was zwar nicht viel kostet, aber...


----------



## zr0wrk (22. August 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> 2 Fox Gleitlagerbuchsen für die Dämpferaufnahme, 4 Igus Buchsen für die Rillenkugellager und 1 Distanzstück für die Rillenkugellager. Freilich ohne Titanschrauben.


Bei dieser Variante wären ja auch keine neuen Schrauben erforderlich, denn die benötigt man ja nur für die (ohnehin schon wesentlich teurere) Huber-Lösung.

Ich sag mal: toitoitoi, mein Knarzen ist vorerst verschwunden (auch mit den Alu-Buchsen in den hinteren Kugellagern). Wie sich die Lösung an der Dämpferaufnahme auf Dauer mit dem Matrial verträgt, muss sich zeigen. Wenn sich dort wirklich die Fox-Buchsen in die Dämpferverlängerung reinarbeiten, ist natürlich irgendwann auch 'ne neue Dämpferverlängerung vonnöten. Das könnte dann teurer werden als die passende Huber-Buchse.


----------



## nuts (22. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Bei dieser Variante wären ja auch keine neuen Schrauben erforderlich, denn die benötigt man ja nur für die (ohnehin schon wesentlich teurere) Huber-Lösung.
> 
> Ich sag mal: toitoitoi, mein Knarzen ist vorerst verchwunden (auch mit den Alu-Buchsen in den hinteren Kugellagern). Wie sich die Lösung an der Dämpferaufnahme auf Dauer mit dem Matrial verträgt, muss sich zeigen. Wenn sich dort wirklich die Fox-Buchsen in die Dämpferverlängerung reinarbeiten, ist natürlich irgendwann auch 'ne neue Dämpferverlängerung vonnöten. Das könnte dann teurer werden als die passende Huber-Buchse.



Wie meinst Du, dass sich die Fox-Buchsen in die Dämpferverlängerung arbeiten? Ich würde annehmen, dass sich der Dämpfer im Lager dreht und nicht das Lager in der Dämpferverlängerung. Und, aber da muss ich nochmal Rücksprache halten, evtl. verhinder tdie Stahl-Scheibe das, die noch zwischen Verlängerung und Dämpfer kommen soll. Aber ich bin ganz ehrlich: Ich habe das Anti-Knarz-Kit (noch) nie live gesehen, sondern bin bisher einfach nur mit den Fox Kunststoffbuchsen knarzfrei gefahren, bild habe ich grad oben eingefügt.


----------



## nuts (22. August 2016)

@pauing eigentlich habe ich nur eine Frage: Sind nicht eh schon Titanschrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme verbaut? Irgendwie kam ich zu der Überzeugung, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau


----------



## zr0wrk (22. August 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du, dass sich die Fox-Buchsen in die Dämpferverlängerung arbeiten? Ich würde annehmen, dass sich der Dämpfer im Lager dreht und nicht das Lager in der Dämpferverlängerung.


Das lässt sich nur sehr schwer überprüfen, weil ja die Bewegung eh nur minimal ist, und die Verwindung des Hinterbaus ausgleicht. Aber die Buchsen sitzen schon sehr straff im Dämpferauge. An der vorderen Aufnahme sitzten in den IGUS-Buchsen noch welche aus Alu, um die die IGUS-Buchsen dann rotieren können. Hier ist klar, was worum rotiert.

Die hinteren Fox-Buchsen sind durch die Passcheiben, die Jürgen dazu geliefert hat, auch sehr fest in der Dämpferaufnahme verbaut. Wenn man den Bolzen nun tatsächlich mit 10 Nm vorspannt, lässt sich der Dämpfer in der Dämpferverlängerung nur schwer drehen. Klar, die Dämpferverlängerung wird auf die Kunsttoffbuchsen gepresst, diese gegen den Kolben vom Dämpfer, denn sie stehen ja im Inneren des Dämpferauges durch die Passscheiben 0,4 mm auseinander. Mit weniger Vorspannung läuft allerdings der Bolzen Gefahr zu klappern. Ob sich hier nun der Dämpfer um die Buchse oder die Buchse um den Bolzen dreht, müsste ich noch mal überprüfen. Leicht läuft da auf jeden Fall nichts. Aber: Wird nicht im ersten Fall das Dämpferauge, im zweiten die Dämpferverlängerung irgendwann der Reibung nachgeben? Oder dringt dort sicher kein Schmutz ein und das Gleitlager läuft und läuft und läuft? Ich muss da ganz auf die Erfahrung von Alutech vertrauen, ich habe diesbezüglich keine.






@nuts: Kann es sein, dass deine Dämpferverlängerung auf dem Kopf steht? Imho ist der Bolzen bei mir genau anders herum verbaut, und dessen Richtung ist durch die Ausfräsung ja vorgegeben. Außerdem lässt sich der Bolzen von unten natürlich besser festziehen als von oben.


----------



## trailterror (22. August 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> meine Info war, dass das Anti-Knarz-Kit für 9,90 € verkauft werden soll





Ist das ganze knarzproblem denn nicht eine vom hersteller verschuldete baustelle? 
Schliesslich liegt der ursprung und die verschuldung des problems ja nicht beim kunden, oder?

In dem fall sollte die lösung (hoffentlich das angebotene anti knarz kit) mM egtl gratis (und mit mindestens ner dicken entschuldigung zusätzlich) an die leidenden und dennoch toleranten kunden rausgehn...


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

Mir ist das nur mit den Foxbuchsen zu windig. Der Alubolzen wird nur gegen die Kunststoffbuchsen und den Verformungswiderstand der Dämpferverlängerung gespannt...auf Dauer kann das nicht funktionieren. 
Die Kunststoffbuchsen geben irgendwann nach, die Spannung im Alu der Dämpferverlängerung lässt nach und schon klappert der Alubolzen in den Löchern der Dämpferverlängerung. 
Aber was soll's, meine Rock-Shox Stütze klappert ja auch.    

An meinem Rahmen ist immer noch Ruhe ... so muss das


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ist das ganze knarzproblem denn nicht eine vom hersteller verschuldete baustelle?
> Schliesslich liegt der ursprung und die verschuldung des problems ja nicht beim kunden, oder?
> 
> In dem fall sollte die lösung (hoffentlich das angebotene anti knarz kit) mM egtl gratis (und mit mindestens ner dicken entschuldigung zusätzlich) an die leidenden und dennoch toleranten kunden rausgehn...


Ich würde mich über ein schönes Trikot freuen...    





...das wäre in L perfekt 





...die alten Karren hatten schon was


----------



## Middlfrank (22. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über ein schönes Trikot freuen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entspricht "L" denn auch "L"? Sorry für OT, aber ich überlege grad, mir das Teil zu holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (22. August 2016)

nuts schrieb:


> @pauing eigentlich habe ich nur eine Frage: Sind nicht eh schon Titanschrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme verbaut? Irgendwie kam ich zu der Überzeugung, weiß es aber nicht mehr genau



Kann gut sein, dass die vordere Schraube auch aus Titan ist Ich brauche aber eine 2te Schraube für die Comfortbikerlösung, da ich den schwarzen Bolzen nicht nehmen kann, um die Huberadapter+Gleitlager zu montieren. Die Comfortbikerlösung würde ich aber als Tuning bezeichnen









Die Kugellager und Gleitlager hätte man jetzt komplett für Lau dabei geben können, aber wegen 15EUR fange ich keine Diskussionen an. Das gibt mein Monatsbudget noch her


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass die vordere Schraube auch aus Titan ist Ich brauche aber eine 2te Schraube für die Comfortbikerlösung, da ich den schwarzen Bolzen nicht nehmen kann, um die Huberadapter+Gleitlager zu montieren. Die Comfortbikerlösung würde ich aber als Tuning bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 521859
> ...


...die Vordere ist aus Stahl, die ist auch nicht komplett hohl wie die Titanschraube.

...ich handle auch ungern, machen Ingenieure anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Ochiba63 (22. August 2016)

Die Dämpferlagerung soll leichtgängig sein.
Wenn man eine die Buchsen in das Dämpferauge presst diese mit der Schraube gegen den Dämpfer und Dämpferverlängerung presst kann da nichts leichgängig sein.
Habe bei mir eine Zwischenlösung vergleichbar mit der vom Comfortbiker, mit Fox Igusbuchsen eingebaut.
Wenn ich jetzt das Rad am Sattel runterdrücke läuft der Dämpfer deutlich leichter, vorher hat er mehr gehackelt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. August 2016)

So mein knarzi ist komplett aufm weg zu alutech. War leicht geschockt das sperrgut im karton, 41€ kostet. Ich hoffe auf knarzfreies knarzi in naher Zukunft. Dank eurobike gehe ich eher von längeres warten aus. 


Sent via brainwave with help from HAL


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. August 2016)

Ich fahre z.Z. jeden möglichen Kilometer mit dem ICB2.0, sogar zur Arbeit   und mit Umweg nach Hause, um das Bike zum knarzen zu bringen...bis jetzt keine Chance. Obwohl ich jede sich bietende Sprunggelegenheit nutze. Das einzige was klappert sind die Gläser meiner alten Radbrille.   

Hat schon jemand die Huberbuchsen eingebaut?


----------



## zr0wrk (23. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre z.Z. jeden möglichen Kilometer mit dem ICB2.0, sogar zur Arbeit   und mit Umweg nach Hause, um das Bike zum knarzen zu bringen...bis jetzt keine Chance. Obwohl ich jeder sich bietende Sprunggelegenheit nutze.


Genau so mache ich es auch. Bis jetzt ist Ruhe (ohne Huber-Buchse).


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. August 2016)

ich würde es auch gerne so machen (weil am stadt rad die Rohloff einschicken muss ^^) Mal gucken ob ich das dieses jahr noch knarzfrei geniessen kann  Radl ist laut DHL tracking, aufm weg.


----------



## Tomster1980 (24. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ich fahre z.Z. jeden möglichen Kilometer mit dem ICB2.0, sogar zur Arbeit   und mit Umweg nach Hause, um das Bike zum knarzen zu bringen...bis jetzt keine Chance. Obwohl ich jede sich bietende Sprunggelegenheit nutze. Das einzige was klappert sind die Gläser meiner alten Radbrille.
> 
> Hat schon jemand die Huberbuchsen eingebaut?



Vorne ja, hinten knarzt bei mir auch noch nichts, deshalb halte ich die Füße still...


----------



## pauing (24. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Huberbuchsen eingebaut?


Ich habe die Huber-Buchsen bekommen. Leider habe ich mir das Knie was doller verletzt und kann die nächste Zeit nichts testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Vorne ja, hinten knarzt bei mir auch noch nichts, deshalb halte ich die Füße still...


...da habe ich gepennt, hätte die Buchsen für vorne auch gleich mitbestellen sollen. Mal sehen wie lange die originalen RockShox halten. 



pauing schrieb:


> Ich habe die Huber-Buchsen bekommen. Leider habe ich mir das Knie was doller verletzt und kann die nächste Zeit nichts testen


Ich wünsche dir schnelle Genesung...warst wohl ohne Schoner unterwegs?   

Achte beim Einbau der beiden Passbuchsen darauf, daß sie straff in den Bohrungen der Dämpferverlängerung sitzen...ev. mit Schraubenfest, Buchsenkleber o. ähnliches einsetzen. Wenn du auch den Titanbolzen hast, muß der nach vorn (ist innen länger als 30mm) und der vordere Stahlbolzen nach hinten (der hat Innenmaß 30mm)...sonst spannt das hinten nicht!


----------



## pauing (24. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> .
> Ich wünsche dir schnelle Genesung...warst wohl ohne Schoner unterwegs?
> 
> Achte beim Einbau der beiden Passbuchsen darauf, daß sie straff in den Bohrungen der Dämpferverlängerung sitzen...ev. mit Schraubenfest, Buchsenkleber o. ähnliches einsetzen. Wenn du auch den Titanbolzen hast, muß der nach vorn (ist innen länger als 30mm) und der vordere Stahlbolzen nach hinten (der hat Innenmaß 30mm)...sonst spannt das hinten nicht!



Wird gemacht Beim Biken habe ich mich nicht verletzt. Einmal Knie ausgekugelt beim anderweitigen Rumhüpfen  Wäre ich mal stattdessen biken gegangen


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Wird gemacht Beim Biken habe ich mich nicht verletzt. Einmal Knie ausgekugelt beim anderweitigen Rumhüpfen  Wäre ich mal stattdessen biken gegangen


Da könnte ja lockeres biken mit einem knarzfreiem Rad helfen und die Heilung beschleunigen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2016)

Mahlzeit Allerseits   

...alle hoffentlich ein knarzfreies WE gehabt. 

Die Ersatzteilbox sie doch schonmal gut aus. 
Mal sehen ob sie mit ordentlich Zuladung auch sicher am Rahmen hält. 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1164523836903806&id=767416943281166


----------



## zr0wrk (29. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...alle hoffentlich ein knarzfreies WE gehabt.


Ja, ich war mit dem Bike in Rabenberg und habe dort den Two-Mountain-Trail gemacht. Da wird das Fahrwerk schon ein wenig gefordert, Wurzel- und Steinpassagen mit Absätzen um die 40 cm (ich bin überrascht, wie wenig Federweg ich trotzdem nutze, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) und laaaange Uphills. Bis jetzt alles knarzfrei, auch bergauf ohne blockiertes Fahrwerk.

Dummerweise einmal gestürzt und der gute Leichtbau-Lenker ist hin.  Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein Stück 7075er Alu von Syntace im Auto.


----------



## pyko (29. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, ich war mit dem Bike in Rabenberg und habe dort den Two-Mountain-Trail gemacht. Da wird das Fahrwerk schon ein wenig gefordert, Wurzel- und Steinpassagen mit Absätzen um die 40 cm (ich bin überrascht, wie wenig Federweg ich trotzdem nutze, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) und laaaange Uphills. Bis jetzt alles knarzfrei, auch bergauf ohne blockiertes Fahrwerk.
> 
> Dummerweise einmal gestürzt und der gute Leichtbau-Lenker ist hin.  Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein Stück 7075er Alu von Syntace im Auto.




Das ICB müsste ja wie für das Trailcenter gemacht sein.  Oder hast du dich nach mehr Fw gesehnt? Bei mir soll es eigentlich genau für solche Aktionen mein Caynon Nerve Am ablösen. Konnte mich aber noch nicht ganz zum Kauf durchringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (29. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ja, ich war mit dem Bike in Rabenberg und habe dort den Two-Mountain-Trail gemacht. Da wird das Fahrwerk schon ein wenig gefordert, Wurzel- und Steinpassagen mit Absätzen um die 40 cm (ich bin überrascht, wie wenig Federweg ich trotzdem nutze, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) und laaaange Uphills. Bis jetzt alles knarzfrei, auch bergauf ohne blockiertes Fahrwerk.
> 
> Dummerweise einmal gestürzt und der gute Leichtbau-Lenker hin.  Zum Glück hatte ich noch ein Stück 7075er Alu von Syntace im Auto.


Na wer sagt's denn   
Um den Lenker ist es schade, aber solange der Rest nicht im Körper steckte ist es noch erträglich.   

Ich fahre auf solchen Strecken mit knapp 40%SAG...und da bin ich noch nicht am Ende vom Federweg. (Rock-Shox) 
Übernächstes WE am Geißkopf werde ich aber die Gabel und Dämpfer etwas härter abstimmen. Mal sehen was es braucht bei 80kg incl. Ausrüstung.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. August 2016)

pyko schrieb:


> Das ICB müsste ja wie für das Trailcenter gemacht sein.  Oder hast du dich nach mehr Fw gesehnt?


Ich würde sagen, ich habe in dem Gelände, von dem ich auch gedacht hätte, dafür ist das Bike gemacht, maximal 60% des Federwegs genutzt. Vielleicht ändert sich das auch mit der Fahrweise, die aufgrund meines Erstbesuchs recht zurückhaltend war. Die Kumpels mit ihren 160-mm-Enduros waren zumindest meist schneller unterwegs.

Allerdings hatte ich den Sag eben nicht, wie @Comfortbiker, bei 40%, sondern, wie von FOX empfohlen, zwischen 15 und 20% vorn und 20 bis 25% hinten. Das Fahrwerk hat da offenbar noch große Reserven.

Interessant wäre es sicher gewesen, dasselbe noch mal mit mehr Sag zu fahren, um 'nen Vergleich zu haben. Aber nachdem wir bei 30° im Schatten die Höhenmeter wieder hinter und unter uns getreten hatten, mussten wir leider aufgeben. Nochmal runter hätten wir es ja vielleicht geschafft, aber noch mal hoch?


Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Um den Lenker ist es schade, aber solange der Rest nicht im Körper steckte ist es noch erträglich.


Ja, seh ich auch so. Im Normalbetrieb hat das Teil ja nicht versagt, aber beim Abrollen über ein Lenkerende kommen ja dann ca. 95 Kilo Gesamtgewicht (Fahrer, Bike, Gepäck) auf das Teil. Dafür ist er dann eben doch nicht gemacht. 

Keine Ahnung, ob ein 200-Gramm-Carbonlenker da heil geblieben wäre, die 120 Gramm der Tune Turnstange waren auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Nun ist erst mal ein Syntace Vector in Alu verbaut, der wiegt ca. 300 g und darf sich dann beim nächsten Sturz beweisen.


----------



## Jobici (30. August 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...da habe ich gepennt, hätte die Buchsen für vorne auch gleich mitbestellen sollen. Mal sehen wie lange die originalen RockShox halten.
> 
> 
> Ich wünsche dir schnelle Genesung...warst wohl ohne Schoner unterwegs?
> ...


Hallo Comfortbiker 
Erst einmal Danke für die von Dir erarbeitete Lösung! Ich habe nun das Set von Huber bestellt. Trotz aller Versuche deinerseits auf den letzten Seiten stehe ich aber immer noch im Wald bzgl des nötigen Bolzens... Sorry 
Welches Teil muss ich denn nun noch bei Alutech genau bestellen?


----------



## Jobici (30. August 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass die vordere Schraube auch aus Titan ist Ich brauche aber eine 2te Schraube für die Comfortbikerlösung, da ich den schwarzen Bolzen nicht nehmen kann, um die Huberadapter+Gleitlager zu montieren. Die Comfortbikerlösung würde ich aber als Tuning bezeichnen
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 521859
> ...


@Comfortbiker Ich vermute es sind diese Gewindehülse und Schraube in der Bestellung von @pauing, die benötigt werden?


----------



## zr0wrk (30. August 2016)

@Jobici: Du benötigst die gleiche Gewindehülse und Schraube wie die, mit der der Dämpfer vorn in der Aufnahme gelagert ist. Die solltest du bei Alutech bekommen, im Webshop ist sie augenscheinlich nicht gelistet. Du kannst aber eben die Titanhülse und -schraube nehmen, die Alutech auch an anderen Bikes verbaut, diese im ICB nach vorn nehmen und die aktuell verbaute Stahlschraube in die hintere Dämpferaufnahme, die du gerade mit der Huber-Buchse veredelt hast, übernehmen.


----------



## Jobici (30. August 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> @Jobici: Du benötigst die gleiche Gewindehülse und Schraube wie die, mit der der Dämpfer vorn in der Aufnahme gelagert ist. Die solltest du bei Alutech bekommen, im Webshop ist sie augenscheinlich nicht gelistet. Du kannst aber eben die Titanhülse und -schraube nehmen, die Alutech auch an anderen Bikes verbaut, diese im ICB nach vorn nehmen und die aktuell verbaute Stahlschraube in die hintere Dämpferaufnahme, die du gerade mit der Huber-Buchse veredelt hast, übernehmen.


Super. Danke.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. August 2016)

Genau


----------



## goshawk (3. September 2016)

Hallo Leute,

hab da ne Frage bezüglich der FWausnutzung mit dem Fox X. Fahre ihn mit 30% Sag, nutze aber auch nach dem erlaubten 61 cm Drop die restlichen 7-5mm nicht. Erst recht wenn ein ruppiger Trail, mit Stufen vorhanden ist bleiben min. immer 1,5 bis 2 cm stehen. Fahrfertig wiege ich ca. 80kg. 
Wie kann man da vorgehen? Ist im FloatX ein Spacer drin den man durch einen kleineren ersetzen kann? Was mein ihr?

Gruß René


----------



## Jobici (4. September 2016)

Während ich auf die Lieferungen von Alutech bzw Huberbuchsen  warte, frage ich mich, wie ich die Hinterbaulager wohl am Besten herausbekomme. Welches Werkzeug sollte ich mir da am Besten zulegen?


----------



## 115kgbiker (5. September 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/faq-...aendig-erweitert.698403/page-26#post-13970286
ließ mal ab da weiter. Wurde hier schon ausgiebig diskutiert.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. September 2016)

Oder aber du lässt es in 'nem Bikeladen machen, zwei Lager ziehen, Passscheiben rein, zwei Lager einpressen - das wird auf jeden Fall günstiger als das Werkzeug.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. September 2016)

Ich würde gern mein Erdgeschoss auf SRAM 12fach Umrüsten.

Kann ich da an der Kurbel alles lassen wie es ist oder muss da auch was neues her?

Eagle Kettenblatt evtl.?... passt dann aber wieder nicht an die E13 TRS+ Kurbel? 

Benötige ich nur eine 12fach Kassette, 12fach Schaltwerk und eine 12fach Kette?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. September 2016)

Die Eagle-Kettenblätter sehen deutlich anders aus als "normale" NW-Kettenblätter. Ich habe keine eigenen Erfahrungen aber an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass man für die Eagle ein Kettenblatt benötigt, das für 12-fach gemacht ist. Die Kette wird schmaler sein, weswegen sie auf einem normalen 11-fach-NW-Chainring nicht optimal läuft.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. September 2016)

An welche Kurbel Passen die Eagle KB dann?
Welche Kurbel (am liebsten auch von SRAM) passt an das Innenlager des EG?


----------



## zr0wrk (7. September 2016)

Soweit ich weiß ist auch die Race Face Next SL G4 mit Eagle kompatibel. Welche anderen 12-fach-Kettenblätter es aktuell sonst gibt, weiß ich nicht. Das Kettenblatt für die G4 bekommst du sicherlich nur auf die G4-Kurbel.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (7. September 2016)

Und die Sram Kurbeln passen nicht zu den Innenlagern des ICB?


----------



## zr0wrk (7. September 2016)

Würde ich meinen. Aber die Innenlager lassen sich ja auch tauschen. Wenn du eh so viel Geld für 'ne Eagle in die Hand nimmst, kannst du die Lager auch noch auf GXP umrüsten.


----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2016)

Kurzer Testbericht   
Das ICB2.0 macht extrem viel Spaß...stabil, schnell und ohne knarzen.   
Der einzige leichte Verlust war durch ein zu kurzen Sprung verbogene Strebe am Sattel...ging aber leicht zu richten. 
Wir waren am Geißkopf und haben in 3 Tagen knapp 8500TM auf der Flow, der Freeride und Downhill abgespult...wobei es mir auf der Downhill besser als auf der Freeride gefallen hat. Man war einfach mehr in der Luft.   
Die 130mm mit 35% SAG und 160er Gabel waren gut fahrbar...hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## zr0wrk (12. September 2016)

Du weißt: 61 cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (12. September 2016)

...nur für die Ängstlichen... 70cm geht auch


----------



## goshawk (12. September 2016)

Die 60 cm sind für die 0,1 Tonner. Das Bike ist ja bis120 kg freigegeben. Also sollt für so ein Bübchen wie mich mit max. 80 kg (fahrfertig), locker das Doppelte drin sein...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (13. September 2016)

also mein knarzi kam am WE vom Wellness urlaub im Norden zurück. Ich hab dann am sonntag, direkt beim Testen die Ketten reißen lassen. Gestern neue kette dran, und dann heute damit in die arbeit. Ich bin grad vorsichtig optimistisch.. bis jetzt knarzt nichts!!! *toitoitoi*


----------



## Tomster1980 (13. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Du weißt: 61 cm.



Huch, wieviel hat das Roadgap in Braunlage?  Egal, zumindest geht das auch ohne Durchschlag (hinten)..


----------



## zr0wrk (13. September 2016)

Tomster1980 schrieb:


> Huch, wieviel hat das Roadgap in Braunlage? Egal, zumindest geht das auch (...)


Haste die Gebrauchsanleitung nicht gelesen?!


----------



## Tomster1980 (13. September 2016)

Doch, aber ich dachte das wär ein "grober Anhalt" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. September 2016)

Ich bin gestern knapp 60 kilometer mit dem Knarzi geradelt, und ich kanns immer noch liebevoll Knarzi nennen, ohne dieses nervöse zucken im Auge. Bis jetzt sollte Knarzi eigentlich "ex-knarzi" heißen! Ich bin erstmal zuversichtlich! Nächste woche gehts mal auf den Feldberg! Mal schauen was danach ist


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern knapp 60 kilometer mit dem Knarzi geradelt, und ich kanns immer noch liebevoll Knarzi nennen, ohne dieses nervöse zucken im Auge. Bis jetzt sollte Knarzi eigentlich "ex-knarzi" heißen! Ich bin erstmal zuversichtlich! Nächste woche gehts mal auf den Feldberg! Mal schauen was danach ist


Unterstehe dich, deinem Rad das Knarzen abzugewöhnen...ich glaube du warst der Erste und musst dazu stehen.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sollte Knarzi eigentlich "ex-knarzi" heißen!


Sehr gut!  Hoffentlich bleibt's so. Aber bei mir ist auch seit dem Umbau Ruhe.


----------



## pauing (14. September 2016)

Also meines mit RS Dämpfer rauscht schon beim Bunnyhop auf mittlerer Kompressioneinstellung durch. Und das bei 25%SAG und 80KG Fahrer. Habt ihr was an den Dämpfern getuned?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (14. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Unterstehe dich, deinem Rad das Knarzen abzugewöhnen...ich glaube du warst der Erste und musst dazu stehen.



Natürlich hab ich das nicht selbst gemacht! Ich hab das radl zum 3 wöchigen Kur aufenthalt bei Alutech eingeschickt  Freu mich aber grad drüber das nicht mehr knarzt. Ich muss nur was an den zügen machen. ich hab die Nokian bzw. Jagwire alu dingers, aber der rahmen taugt dafür nicht, weil die Abdeckungen für die interne verlegung keine endanschläge ansich sind. Ich habe jetzt beim lenken nen knarzen, das hatte ich aber vorher auch immer mal wieder, und ist überhörbar.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich muss nur was an den zügen machen. ich hab die Nokian bzw. Jagwire alu dingers, aber der rahmen taugt dafür nicht, weil die Abdeckungen für die interne verlegung keine endanschläge ansich sind.


Nein die Leitungsklemmungen taugen nicht als Zuganschläge. Du musst durchgehende Züge verwenden oder was basteln. Aber durchgehende Züge sind das einfachste, leicht zu warten, leicht zu wechseln, sorglos eigentlich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

Nokons knarzen immer mal...die fette ich dann mit Kettenwachs im entspannten Zustand damit auch Wachs zwischen die Elemente kommt. 
Das Zeug trocknet gut ab und bindet nicht den Staub.


----------



## Ochiba63 (14. September 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Also meines mit RS Dämpfer rauscht schon beim Bunnyhop auf mittlerer Kompressioneinstellung durch. Und das bei 25%SAG und 80KG Fahrer. Habt ihr was an den Dämpfern getuned?


Ein vergleichbares Problem habe ich auch aber mit dem Fox. Bei 30% ist der mir beim fahren über sehr dicke Wurzeln auch voll auf anschlag gegangen mit 25% ist es besser aber noch nicht wirklich gut. mit noch weniger sag wird es zu hart. Versuche es jetzt mit der einstellung auf 3 bei einem kurzen Test war es besser.


----------



## isargriller (14. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich das nicht selbst gemacht! Ich hab das radl zum 3 wöchigen Kur aufenthalt bei Alutech eingeschickt  Freu mich aber grad drüber das nicht mehr knarzt. Ich muss nur was an den zügen machen. ich hab die Nokian bzw. Jagwire alu dingers, aber der rahmen taugt dafür nicht, weil die Abdeckungen für die interne verlegung keine endanschläge ansich sind. Ich habe jetzt beim lenken nen knarzen, das hatte ich aber vorher auch immer mal wieder, und ist überhörbar.



Freut mich, dass Du jetzt endlich ungetrübten Spaß an Deinem ICB hast! Aber was wurde denn nun alles gemacht? Was waren die Knarzursachen bei Dir?


----------



## zr0wrk (14. September 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ein vergleichbares Problem habe ich auch aber mit dem Fox. Bei 30% ist der mir beim fahren über sehr dicke Wurzeln auch voll auf anschlag gegangen mit 25% ist es besser aber noch nicht wirklich gut. mit noch weniger sag wird es zu hart. Versuche es jetzt mit der einstellung auf 3 bei einem kurzen Test war es besser.


Ich fahre mein Fox-Fahrwerk mit 85 kg Kampfgewicht im Moment noch zwischen 20% und 25% Sag hinten und war noch nie über 60% des Federweges, habe mich mit solchen Dingen, die Comfortbiker hier zeigt, aber bislang dezent zurückgehalten. Ich werde jetzt am WE mal mit 30% testen und dann berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (14. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ich fahre mein Fox-Fahrwerk mit 85 kg Kampfgewicht im Moment noch zwischen 20% und 25% Sag hinten und war noch nie über 60% des Federweges, habe mich mit solchen Dingen, die Comfortbiker hier zeigt, aber bislang dezent zurückgehalten. Ich werde jetzt am WE mal mit 30% testen und dann berichten.


Ich meine, dass zumindest bei SRAM damals gesagt wurde, dass die Dämpfer eher auf mittlere bis geringe Progression getrimmt wurden.
Da die Kennlinie von dem Bike selber linear ist, würde mich das arg wundern, wenn das bei 40cm Landung im Flachen nicht durch rauscht. Es könnte aber sein, das bei späteren Auslieferungen mit weniger Volumen geliefert wurde.
Ich habe auch ein Capra, was im Vergleich zum ICB komplett durchrauschresistent ist. Das hat natürlich den Nachteil, dass man oft nicht vernünftig den Federweg ausnutzt.
Das ICB fand ich jetzt doch etwas zu linear abgestimmt und wollte demnächst mal mit Volumenspacern experimentieren, wenn ich wieder vernünftig biken kann.
Anscheinend nähere ich mich gerade der Genesung und kann hoffentlich nächste oder übernächste Woche wieder durch die Wälder flitzen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (14. September 2016)

Wie schon geschrieben, 
hier im normalen Gelände mit kleineren Stufen und auf Wurzeln fahre ich mit knapp 40% SAG...der Dämpfer nutzt so fast den vollen Federweg. 
Im Bikepark bin ich dann auf 35% SAG runter gegangen...so war der Dämpfer sehr, sehr selten bis Anschlag. Wer sicher gehen will gibt noch ein paar Psi dazu.  
(Rock-Shox)


----------



## goshawk (14. September 2016)

Das der Fox durch rauscht ist mir schleierhaft. Mit 30% Sag ca. 1,2m Drop bei Stufe 1 hat es genau bis auf 1mm gereicht. Bei ca. 40cm ins Flat auf Stufe 3 hatte ich noch gute 3-4 mm übrig.


----------



## Mazimm (14. September 2016)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand den ICB Kofferraum schon in Verwendung hat?

Und wie er funktioniert?
Wo kann man sich den drucken lassen wenn man keinen 3D Drucker hat ?

Danke


----------



## Jobici (15. September 2016)

Ich will mir gute SKF Lager zulegen (da ich schon den ganzen Tanz mit dem Antiknarz-kit machen muss und meine Lager hin sind). Welche sind die Richtigen? Nach den Maßen auf der technischen Zeichnung vermute ich folgende: 61900-2RS1
Kann mir hier jemand helfen und vllt sogar einen online shop empfehlen?


----------



## zr0wrk (15. September 2016)

6900 2RS oder 61900 2RS sind korrekt. Bei welchem Shop du die kaufst, ist doch egal, wenn du dich ohnehin schon auf SKF-Lager festgelegt hast.

Du könntest vorher aber noch mal checken, ob die Lager wirklich hinüber sind, oder ob eventuell auch noch welche in Ordnung sind (bei mir war nur eines der vier Lager wirklich kaputt). Dann musst du nicht alle Lager ziehen, denn um die Passcheiben zu verbauen, musst du ja nur pro Seite ein Lager rausholen und neu verpressen.


----------



## Jobici (15. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> 6900 2RS oder 61900 2RS sind korrekt. Bei welchem Shop du die kaufst, ist doch egal, wenn du dich ohnehin schon auf SKF-Lager festgelegt hast.


Danke! 
Festgelegt habe ich mich nur insofern, als hier SKF immer wieder als höchste Qualität beschrieben werden. Jedes andere Fabrikat mit top Qualität wäre mir ebenso recht. Den Lagertausch möchte ich so selten wie möglich machen. Kurzum, falls Du andere Empfehlungen hast, höre ich sie gerne.


----------



## zr0wrk (15. September 2016)

Ich hab mir die teuren SKF-Lager gespart, habe aber trotzdem welche aus Edelstahl verbaut. Ich glaub, die haben so 3,20 EUR pro Lager gekostet. Da hab ich noch ne ordentliche Fettpackung reingedrückt ... mal sehen, wie lange sie halten.

Im lokalen Bikeshop haben sie mir für das Ziehen der vier Lager knapp zwanzig Euro berechnet. Wenn man das einberechnet, kostet ein Lagerwechsel mit günstigen Lagern um die 8,- EUR, mit teuren Lagern 14,- EUR pro gewechseltem Lager. Die teuren müssten also nicht ganz doppelt so lange halten, wie die günstigen. Tun sie das? Mal schauen ...


----------



## LC4Fun (18. September 2016)

...hat mir jemand nen Link wo ich das Knarz-Anti-Kit BESTELLEN kann? Ich finde nur jede Menge Diskussionen mit der SuFu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebb85 (18. September 2016)

Schaust du hier:

https://alutech-cycles.com/IGUS-Gleitlager-Daempferverlaengerung-Antiknarz-Kit


Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## isargriller (18. September 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> ...hat mir jemand nen Link wo ich das Knarz-Anti-Kit BESTELLEN kann? Ich finde nur jede Menge Diskussionen mit der SuFu


Auf Seite 25 dieses Threads findest Du den kompletten Text. Es reicht aber, wenn Du an folgende Adresse schreibst: [email protected]


----------



## LC4Fun (18. September 2016)

DANKE!


----------



## Jobici (19. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Oder aber du lässt es in 'nem Bikeladen machen, zwei Lager ziehen, Passscheiben rein, zwei Lager einpressen - das wird auf jeden Fall günstiger als das Werkzeug.


Tja, die bike-shops in meiner Gegend sind keine Hilfe bezüglich Lagerausziehen (nicht das richtige Werkzeug bzw unwillig, da nicht bei Ihnen gekauft). 
Also Gedore Innenauszieher 8-12mm gekauft. Leider ein voller Schlag ins Wasser. Der Auszieher springt selbst voll aufgespreizt aus dem Lager und das Lager rührt sich nicht vom Fleck...
Jetzt noch einen Kukko Innenauszieher 10-14mm bestellt. Wenn es dann wieder nix wird, verzweifle ich endgültig.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (20. September 2016)

du wirst die vom werk aus eingeklebten lager, nicht mit dem Spreizer rausbekommen. Da hilft nur schweres werkzeug. Problem hatte ich auch (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/faq-...aendig-erweitert.698403/page-21#post-13914474) da half nur fetter fäustling und dicker splint treiber. Danach gings auch mit dem kukko.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2016)

...mit richtigem Werkzeug geht es im Handumdrehen   











...komm vorbei und ich ziehe die Lager raus, für'n Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (20. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...komm vorbei und ich ziehe die Lager raus, für'n Bier


Darauf würde ich beim nächsten Mal vielleicht zurückkommen. Dann können wir gleich mal 'ne gemeinsame Runde drehen. Aber ich fürchte (bzw. hoffe), dass die Lager jetzt nicht so bald wieder dran sind.


----------



## LC4Fun (20. September 2016)

wo wird das sein? wir können ja ein Event machen  Mein K-Kit hab ich jetzt doch mal prophylaktisch bestellt obwohl es nach dem Waschen weg war...


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2016)

...siehe Profil ￼ , also ziemlich in der Mitte Deutschlands.
~ 400km zu  @LC4Fun


----------



## zr0wrk (20. September 2016)

... ich hätte so ca. 65 km Anreise. Da müsste man schon alle Lager ziehen, damit sich das lohnt. Aber das muss ja in regelmäßigen Abständen auch gemacht werden. Nur hoffe ich eben, dass es dieses Jahr nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> ... ich hätte so ca. 65 km Anreise. Da müsste man schon alle Lager ziehen, damit sich das lohnt. Aber das muss ja in regelmäßigen Abständen auch gemacht werden. Nur hoffe ich eben, dass es dieses Jahr nicht mehr nötig ist.


Das ginge auch locker in Schöneck auf dem Parkplatz  
Aber ob ich es dieses Jahr nochmal dahin schaffe?...hoffentlich 
Mitte Oktober geht es nochmal so...




...durch Ostsachsen


----------



## zr0wrk (20. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Das ginge auch locker in Schöneck auf dem Parkplatz.
> Aber ob ich es dieses Jahr nochmal dahin schaffe?...hoffentlich.


Hoffentlich diesen Samstag.  Aber meinetwegen musste dein Werkzeug nicht mitbringen, bei mir ist ja grade alles ruhig. 
Anfang Oktober schaff ichs vielleicht noch mal nach Finale.


----------



## Jobici (20. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> du wirst die vom werk aus eingeklebten lager, nicht mit dem Spreizer rausbekommen. Da hilft nur schweres werkzeug. Problem hatte ich auch (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/faq-...aendig-erweitert.698403/page-21#post-13914474) da half nur fetter fäustling und dicker splint treiber. Danach gings auch mit dem kukko.


Hm. Wie genau hast Du die also rausgehauen? Verstehe ich noch nicht ganz. Sorry.


----------



## Jobici (20. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...mit richtigem Werkzeug geht es im Handumdrehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde ich sofort machen, aber aus NL bis zu Dir scheint mit ein bisschen weit..


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Hoffentlich diesen Samstag.  Aber meinetwegen musste dein Werkzeug nicht mitbringen, bei mir ist ja grade alles ruhig.
> Anfang Oktober schaff ichs vielleicht noch mal nach Finale.


Samstags muss ich meistens arbeiten...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (21. September 2016)

Ich war gestern aufm Feldberg! Das Knarzen ist wieder voll zurück! also knapp 120 km gehalten + Aufstieg feldberg. also gut 4x so lang wie sonst! Wuhuuu 
Wenn ich mich in tapatalk wieder einloggen könnte, würde ich auch direkt nen video hoch laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich war gestern aufm Feldberg! Das Knarzen ist wieder voll zurück! also knapp 120 km gehalten + Aufstieg feldberg. also gut 4x so lang wie sonst! Wuhuuu
> Wenn ich mich in tapatalk wieder einloggen könnte, würde ich auch direkt nen video hoch laden.


Welche Variante Antiknarz hast du verwendet?
Beim Stadtrad bin ich froh wenn was klappert, rasselt oder quietscht ... aber im Wald will ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (21. September 2016)

Ich habs zu Alutech geschickt, die haben das gemacht. auf der Rechnung stand IGUS Antiknarz kit. Jürgen meinte die Hätten die (von mir gekaufte SKF-) Kugellager noch zusätzlich eingeklebt (ich hatte die mit fett eingebaut.) Es hat auch erstaunlich lange gehalten (Habs am 10.september zurück bekommen) und ich bin jetzt insgesamt 586km mit gefahren! vom 12 september bis gestern hab ich ca. 120km mit zurück gelegt, + die vom Feldberg gestern. Die 120km Waldwege und Strasse hat es nahzu knarzfrei zurück gelegt! Nahzu deswegen, weil bei harten Antritten hat es wieder leicht geknarzt. Hätte ich aber mit leben können. 

Aber ich konnte immerhin die 6000km gesamt kilometer dieses Jahr, mit dem Knarzi am Feldberg knacken ^^. Aber direkt bei den stärkeren anstiegen, hat man schon gehört das der rahmen wieder knarzt. Erst ganz leicht, aber im direkten vergleich mit dem anderen Rad, deutlich. 

Ich hab jetzt alutech nochmal angeschrieben. Auch wenn ich keine Hoffnung hab, das die eine dauerhafte Lösung haben. 250+€ Einsatz, 5 Versuche, 3 Sätze Kugellager + 1x zum Hersteller schicken konnte mich bisher nicht dauerhaft vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Vermutlich bin ich doch einfach zu schwer mit meinen 91kg nackig


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich habs zu Alutech geschickt, die haben das gemacht. auf der Rechnung stand IGUS Antiknarz kit. Jürgen meinte die Hätten die (von mir gekaufte SKF-) Kugellager noch zusätzlich eingeklebt (ich hatte die mit fett eingebaut.) Es hat auch erstaunlich lange gehalten (Habs am 10.september zurück bekommen) und ich bin jetzt insgesamt 586km mit gefahren! vom 12 september bis gestern hab ich ca. 120km mit zurück gelegt, + die vom Feldberg gestern. Die 120km Waldwege und Strasse hat es nahzu knarzfrei zurück gelegt! Nahzu deswegen, weil bei harten Antritten hat es wieder leicht geknarzt. Hätte ich aber mit leben können.
> 
> Aber ich konnte immerhin die 6000km gesamt kilometer dieses Jahr, mit dem Knarzi am Feldberg knacken ^^. Aber direkt bei den stärkeren anstiegen, hat man schon gehört das der rahmen wieder knarzt. Erst ganz leicht, aber im direkten vergleich mit dem anderen Rad, deutlich.
> 
> Ich hab jetzt alutech nochmal angeschrieben. Auch wenn ich keine Hoffnung hab, das die eine dauerhafte Lösung haben. 250+€ Einsatz, 5 Versuche, 3 Sätze Kugellager + 1x zum Hersteller schicken konnte mich bisher nicht dauerhaft vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Vermutlich bin ich doch einfach zu schwer mit meinen 91kg nackig


Ich nehme das Rad auch ordentlich ran und es ist Ruhe.
Ich habe aber einiges anders gemacht als von Alutech vorgeschlagen. 
Kontrolliere nochmal, indem du die Dämpferverlängerung seitlich mit der Hand in Höhe der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme gegen den Rahmen drückst/bewegst, wo das Knarzen herkommt.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (21. September 2016)

es hört sich so an wie sonst auch. Mal gucken wann ich dazu komme das wieder zu zerlegen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> es hört sich so an wie sonst auch. Mal gucken wann ich dazu komme das wieder zu zerlegen.


Kopf hoch   
Ich bewundere deine Geduld. 
Entweder ist es schon Galgenhumor oder du bist wirklich ein geduldiger Endkunde und sagst dir, das sind auch nur Menschen auf der anderen Seite die das Beste versuchen.  

Vor Jahren, als meine Kinder noch mitgefahren sind, waren wir jeden Winter eine Woche in Bernau südlich vom Feldberg zum Skifahren. Leider jetzt nicht mehr. Hätte dir das Rad knarzfrei gemacht.


----------



## nippelspanner (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


>



Meine Fre§§e, das knarrt ja wirklich wie Hölle! 
Glaubst Du wirklich, dass DAS von der Dämpferaufnahme kommt???
Hört sich eher an, als wenn der ganze Rahmen kurz vorm Kollabieren wäre!

Habe an meinem keinen Bikecomputer. Kann also nichts über gefahrene Kilometer sagen.
Die Fuhre wurde aber bis jetzt im Vinschgau, Deister und auf Hometrails gut gerockt.
Seit Mai jede Woche 1-2 Trailtouren.
Bisher macht es keinen Mucks!
Sind aber auch eher massive Teile verbaut:


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> es hört sich so an wie sonst auch. Mal gucken wann ich dazu komme das wieder zu zerlegen.


Ehe du alles zerlegst...Schrauben der Reihe nach lockern.
 Zuerst die hintere Dämpferlagerung...Probefahrt. 
...dann nacheinander die Schrauben der hinteren Lager der Dämpferverlängerung lösen...Probefahrt. 
...usw.
Wenn das Knarzen so nicht zu lokalisieren ist...der Reihe nach die Knarzpunkte mit Wasser benetzen und Probe fahren.


----------



## freigeist (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich war gestern aufm Feldberg! Das Knarzen ist wieder voll zurück!...



Ein hoch, auf deine entspannte Art  ..bei diesem Thema bzw. nervigen Problem. Ich wäre da schon Irre geworden bzw. hätte das Bike versucht zu wandeln, bei Vollmond geopfert und verbrannt oder, oder..  

Und wenn du dein Bike an den @Comfortbiker schickst bzw. mal zu ihm fährts und er sich dem ganzen mal annimt, sofern er sich dazu bereit erklären würde?! (und gegen einen annehmbaren Obolus   )
Irgentwie scheinen seine Überlegungen/Problembewältigungen da mehr Hand&Fuss zu haben bzw. scheint er sich mehr mit der Materie beschäftigt zu haben


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. September 2016)

@Comfortbiker danke für die Tips! Bringt das bewässern das es dann aufhören sollte zu knarzen? Ich hoffe das ich nächste woche mal dazu komme das ausgiebig zu troubleshooten. alle 2 wochen 80 tacken für Versand/bearbeitung bei Alutech zu berappen ist mir dann auch etwas zuviel des guten. Abgesehen von neuen pedalen, neuen Tretlager etc. Ich lieb äugele schon vor dem ICB mit einem liteville. Evtl. sollte ich auf die götter hören  Welche Räder sind sonst vergleichbar mit dem ICB 2.0? (aber ohne knarzen   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker danke für die Tips! Bringt das bewässern das es dann aufhören sollte zu knarzen? Ich hoffe das ich nächste woche mal dazu komme das ausgiebig zu troubleshooten. alle 2 wochen 80 tacken für Versand/bearbeitung bei Alutech zu berappen ist mir dann auch etwas zuviel des guten. Abgesehen von neuen pedalen, neuen Tretlager etc. Ich lieb äugele schon vor dem ICB mit einem liteville. Evtl. sollte ich auf die götter hören  Welche Räder sind sonst vergleichbar mit dem ICB 2.0? (aber ohne knarzen   )


Das ICB2.0 knarzt nicht!   ...und fährt sich geil. 

Das Bewässern sollte kurzzeitig das Knarzen beseitigen...solange es nass ist und hilft nur beim lokalisieren der Stelle.

Kosten für mich waren die Extra Schraube von Alutech und die Sachen von Huber...müsste z.H. nachschauen 70€?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> @Comfortbiker danke für die Tips! Bringt das bewässern das es dann aufhören sollte zu knarzen? ......)



Ich fahr zwar schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Knarzeräder mehr, aber wenn ich mich an die Zeit zurückerinnre, dann hab ich anstelle von Wasser immer Brunox verwendet.
Läßt schön direkt von Stelle zu Stelle aufspritzen und dringt schneller und überall hin wo das Knarzen entsetehen könnte.
Aber Wasser geht natürlich auch, dringt zwar nicht so schnell an die Stelle, aber dafür ist danach kein Brunox drinnen 

G.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Knarzeräder mehr, aber wenn ich mich an die Zeit zurückerinnre, dann hab ich anstelle von Wasser immer Brunox verwendet.
> Läßt schön direkt von Stelle zu Stelle aufspritzen und dringt schneller und überall hin wo das Knarzen entsetehen könnte.
> Aber Wasser geht natürlich auch, dringt zwar nicht so schnell an die Stelle, aber dafür ist danach kein Brunox drinnen
> 
> G.



...Wasser deswegen weil es wieder rückstandslos verdunstet. 
Man will ja das Knarzen dauerhaft beseitigen und das klappt bei geölten Sachen nur eine Zeit lang und man muss wieder nachölen. Außerdem bindet Öl unnötig Dreck. 
Die Lager sollen innen gut gefettet sein und die Gleitlager (außer in Federelementen)trocken.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. September 2016)

Ich schau heute abend mal, bin neugierig. Ich hoffe ich finde die zeit. Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte beim verbauten Anti knarzkit, einiges an beigen IGUS lagern sichtbar sein. Ich teste nacher das mit den schrauben lösen, usw.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...Wasser deswegen weil es wieder rückstandslos verdunstet.
> Man will ja das Knarzen dauerhaft beseitigen und das klappt bei geölten Sachen nur eine Zeit lang und man muss wieder nachölen. Außerdem bindet Öl unnötig Dreck.
> Die Lager sollen innen gut gefettet sein und die Gleitlager (außer in Federelementen)trocken.



Ja, soll ja auch nur zum Suchen sein. Danach muß es ja eh zerlegt und gereinigt werden, egal ob Wasser oder Krichöl.

G.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja, soll ja auch nur zum Suchen sein. Danach muß es ja eh zerlegt und gereinigt werden, egal ob Wasser oder Krichöl.
> 
> G.



Wenn es nicht die Stelle war, musst du die jetzt auch auseinander bauen weil du Öl genommen hast.  
Aber das trainiert wiederum die Fähigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. September 2016)

Alle guten dinge sind SECHS, richtig? RICHTIG?  ich habs jetzt dann zum 6. mal auseinander genommen und neu zusammen gebaut. Wenn man das berechnet (ca. 300€ / halbes jahr für troubleshooting) dann kann ich sagen, das sich ein Neues Liteville 301 MK12 nach 3 Jahren rentiert hätte ^^


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Alle guten dinge sind SECHS, richtig? RICHTIG?  ^


...das klingt um die Ecke schon richtig optimistisch...also denkst du, das es dann funktioniert.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht die Stelle war, musst du die jetzt auch auseinander bauen weil du Öl genommen hast.
> Aber das trainiert wiederum die Fähigkeiten.



Genau 

G.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (22. September 2016)

scheitert leider alles am Torx. Ich hab den nicht dabei. ich hätte es mir denken können  Aber ich machs nächste Woche. Hab auch grad irgendwie kein bock mehr drauf. ich war heute so nah dran mir nen liteville 301 mk12 zu kaufen. einfach nur das ich unbesorgt fahren kann. Wußtet ihr, das das ICB und der MK12 erstaunlich ähnliche Geometrie haben? ^^ oh man.


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> scheitert leider alles am Torx. Ich hab den nicht dabei. ich hätte es mir denken können  Aber ich machs nächste Woche. Hab auch grad irgendwie kein bock mehr drauf. ich war heute so nah dran mir nen liteville 301 mk12 zu kaufen. einfach nur das ich unbesorgt fahren kann. Wußtet ihr, das das ICB und der MK12 erstaunlich ähnliche Geometrie haben? ^^ oh man.


Wenn du das Geknarze nicht in den Griff bekommst...will den Rahmen keiner haben außer fast geschenkt, ähnlich wie mein aus dem Jahr 2000 stammenden Benz   














...mein Boot


----------



## hardtails (22. September 2016)

ich weiß garnicht warum ihr da rummacht
der hobel ist keine 6 monate alt.
ab zum hersteller damit damit er die mängel beseitigt. versandkosten trägt natürlich er
das dreimal und aufwiedersehn, das video da oben ist ja grauenhaft


----------



## Schwobenflyer (22. September 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ich weiß garnicht warum ihr da rummacht
> der hobel ist keine 6 monate alt.
> ab zum hersteller damit damit er die mängel beseitigt. versandkosten trägt natürlich er
> das dreimal und aufwiedersehn, das video da oben ist ja grauenhaft



Einmal zurück zum Hersteller zur Nachbesserung wenns dann nicht weg ist ...Wandlung!


----------



## Schwobenflyer (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> scheitert leider alles am Torx. Ich hab den nicht dabei. ich hätte es mir denken können  Aber ich machs nächste Woche. Hab auch grad irgendwie kein bock mehr drauf. ich war heute so nah dran mir nen liteville 301 mk12 zu kaufen. einfach nur das ich unbesorgt fahren kann. Wußtet ihr, das das ICB und der MK12 erstaunlich ähnliche Geometrie haben? ^^ oh man.



Ich war schon vor dem ICB kurz vor dem Kauf eines LV301.... Und der Gedanke ist immer noch in meinem Kopf mal mehr mal weniger


----------



## Middlfrank (22. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Wußtet ihr, das das ICB und der MK12 erstaunlich ähnliche Geometrie haben? ^^ oh man.


Ähnlich schon, aber doch ein etwas anderes Fahrverhalten. Ich hab beide und das MK12 ist nicht ganz so agil, setzt dafür aber weitaus weniger mit der Kurbel auf. Auf Flowtrails mag das ICB einen etwas spaßigeren Hinterbau haben.


----------



## zr0wrk (22. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ... will (...) keiner haben außer fast geschenkt, ähnlich wie mein aus dem Jahr 2000 stammenden Benz


Trotz der obergeilen Grafiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Trotz der obergeilen Grafiken?


...eher Skulpturen


----------



## Comfortbiker (22. September 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Ähnlich schon, aber doch ein etwas anderes Fahrverhalten. Ich hab beide und das MK12 ist nicht ganz so agil, setzt dafür aber weitaus weniger mit der Kurbel auf. Auf Flowtrails mag das ICB einen etwas spaßigeren Hinterbau haben.


Dicke Reifen und die 160er Gabel haben mein ICB2.0 etwas angehoben.


----------



## Middlfrank (22. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Dicke Reifen und die 160er Gabel haben mein ICB2.0 etwas angehoben.


Das ist sicherlich eine Maßnahme. Ich fahre mal die Saison zu Ende und schaue, was das neue Jahr bringt. Spaß machen beide Bikes


----------



## LC4Fun (23. September 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> ...setzt dafür aber weitaus weniger mit der Kurbel auf....



Made my day! Ich dachte schon es läge an mir. Ich fahre ein ziemlich ähnlich aufgebautes Spicy, mit zwar mehr Federweg aber auch deutlich mehr SAG... Aber beim ICB sind die Kurbelarme nach wenigen Ausfahrten so verbollert wie die des Spicy nach 2 Jahren... Die Kurbelschützer hat es mir am ICB auf der zweiten Ausfahrt abgerissen...


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. September 2016)

Hey unser S210 von 2001 sieht noch ganz so schlimm aus. Dafür knarzt dein ICB nimmer  Irgendwas ist ja immer. Und ja, das mit dem Kundensupport bei Alutech ist so eine Sache. Der Jürgen ist super nett am telefon gewesen. Aber Ich hab den Versand aus eigener tasche gezahlt (ebenso die Transportkiste..) und den Rückversand + Antiknarz kit ebenso. Ich hab auch gesagt das ich noch bis nach der Eurobike warte, weil ich dachte das der Jürgen dann die Lager direkt auf Gleit umbaut, wie er mehrfach angedeutet hatte, und wo ich dachte das wäre der Grund warum es bis nach der Eurobike dauert. Gut also Karton auf eigene kosten, auf eigene kosten hoch geschickt, dann noch antiknarz kit auf eigene kosten zurück geschickt auf eigene kosten. Die 45€ bearbeitung wurde erlassen und die 25€ versand von dem Karton ansich (hatte meinen ja schon entsorgt). Aufs Geld kommt es mir nicht wirklich an. Ist ne firma, muss geld verdienen kann ich alles verstehen. Ich war nur sehr ernüchtert als der Karton zurück gekommen ist, und nicht mal ne tüte gummi bärchen oder so drin war. irgend eine kleinigkeit. Naja und jetzt knarzt es halt schon wieder, und vom Jürgen kommt so ein "evt könnte es noch der alubolzen sein in der verlängerung...sonst habe ich auch keine idee.
prüfe mal wie der in der verlängerung sitzt ob da evt leichtes spiel sein kann... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen "  Zurück. Zu meinem Glück hat es natürlich NICHT geknarzt als es bei denen oben war, und die haben es auf die pedale geschoben. Aber ich persönlich hätte alles ausgetauscht was da hätte knarzen können, nachdem mein kunde da schon selber 2 Sätze Kugellager reingebaut hat, und Stunden auf Stunden in die Fehlersuche gesteckt hat. Das es jetzt noch der Alubolzen sein könnte, nachdem es vor 2 Wochen bei denen war.... *seufz* Nur hab ich die Zeit halt nicht so dicke, und ich muss das radl immer durch die gegend karren (Freiberufler, am WE in München, unter der Woche in Frankfurt) wenn ich in ruhe testen und schrauben möchte (geht halt meistens nur am WE) Bessere Hälfte ist genervt weil die eh schon knappe Zeit am WE für nichts und wieder nichts verballert wird. Und dann nicht mal eine kleine tüte gummi bärchen so als "tut uns leid". Es sind halt manchmal die kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Middlfrank (23. September 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Made my day! Ich dachte schon es läge an mir. ...


Jupp, vor manchen Wurzeln hab ich schon Bammel und fange hektisch an, die Kurbel so zu positionieren, daß sie möglichst nicht auf die Wurzel trifft. Oft bleib ich dann sogar hängen. Mit dem LV301 MK12 null Gedanken darüber. Andererseits macht das ICB 2.0 auf Flowtrails ala Geisskopf schon mächtig Spaß.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Hey unser S210 von 2001 sieht noch ganz so schlimm aus. Dafür knarzt dein ICB nimmer  Irgendwas ist ja immer. Und ja, das mit dem Kundensupport bei Alutech ist so eine Sache. Der Jürgen ist super nett am telefon gewesen. Aber Ich hab den Versand aus eigener tasche gezahlt (ebenso die Transportkiste..) und den Rückversand + Antiknarz kit ebenso. Ich hab auch gesagt das ich noch bis nach der Eurobike warte, weil ich dachte das der Jürgen dann die Lager direkt auf Gleit umbaut, wie er mehrfach angedeutet hatte, und wo ich dachte das wäre der Grund warum es bis nach der Eurobike dauert. Gut also Karton auf eigene kosten, auf eigene kosten hoch geschickt, dann noch antiknarz kit auf eigene kosten zurück geschickt auf eigene kosten. Die 45€ bearbeitung wurde erlassen und die 25€ versand von dem Karton ansich (hatte meinen ja schon entsorgt). Aufs Geld kommt es mir nicht wirklich an. Ist ne firma, muss geld verdienen kann ich alles verstehen. Ich war nur sehr ernüchtert als der Karton zurück gekommen ist, und nicht mal ne tüte gummi bärchen oder so drin war. irgend eine kleinigkeit. Naja und jetzt knarzt es halt schon wieder, und vom Jürgen kommt so ein "evt könnte es noch der alubolzen sein in der verlängerung...sonst habe ich auch keine idee.
> prüfe mal wie der in der verlängerung sitzt ob da evt leichtes spiel sein kann...
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen "  Zurück. Zu meinem Glück hat es natürlich NICHT geknarzt als es bei denen oben war, und die haben es auf die pedale geschoben. Aber ich persönlich hätte alles ausgetauscht was da hätte knarzen können, nachdem mein kunde da schon selber 2 Sätze Kugellager reingebaut hat, und Stunden auf Stunden in die Fehlersuche gesteckt hat. Das es jetzt noch der Alubolzen sein könnte, nachdem es vor 2 Wochen bei denen war.... *seufz* Nur hab ich die Zeit halt nicht so dicke, und ich muss das radl immer durch die gegend karren (Freiberufler, am WE in München, unter der Woche in Frankfurt) wenn ich in ruhe testen und schrauben möchte (geht halt meistens nur am WE) Bessere Hälfte ist genervt weil die eh schon knappe Zeit am WE für nichts und wieder nichts verballert wird. Und dann nicht mal eine kleine tüte gummi bärchen so als "tut uns leid". Es sind halt manchmal die kleinigkeiten.


...deswegen habe ich alles selber gemacht und auch gleich bei der Lösungsbekanntgabe von Alutech meine Bedenken geäußert. 
Optimal wär noch ein Kugelgelenklager ala DT an der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme. Die hintere Aufnahme funktioniert nur wie von mir gezeichnet oder ähnlich...aber auf jeden Fall nur ordentlich verschraubt. 
(zum nachlesen....Profil...Beiträge...) 
Wer es dauerhaft haltbar möchte kommt um meine Lösung nicht drumrum 




Middlfrank schrieb:


> Jupp, vor manchen Wurzeln hab ich schon Bammel und fange hektisch an, die Kurbel so zu positionieren, daß sie möglichst nicht auf die Wurzel trifft. Oft bleib ich dann sogar hängen. Mit dem LV301 MK12 null Gedanken darüber. Andererseits macht das ICB 2.0 auf Flowtrails ala Geisskopf schon mächtig Spaß.


Ich wollte nicht mehr aufhören am Geißkopf...und als der Schlepper aufmachte gab es kein halten mehr... herrlich.


----------



## LC4Fun (23. September 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Andererseits macht das ICB 2.0 auf Flowtrails ala Geisskopf schon mächtig Spaß.



Ja, das kann man so sagen. Das ICB ist halt defintiv kein Enduro... Das was den "Popp" bringt, führt halt zu ausgeschlagenen Plomben auf dem Wurzelteppich


----------



## Middlfrank (23. September 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ja, das kann man so sagen. Das ICB ist halt defintiv kein Enduro... Das was den "Popp" bringt, führt halt zu ausgeschlagenen Plomben auf dem Wurzelteppich


Das finde ich persönlich nicht mal. Mein ICB fahre ich mit Fox-Dämpfer und einer Float 34, was sich fluffiger fährt, als das RS-Fahrwerk (Pike RT3 mit Monarch RT3), was schneller gefahren werden muss, damit es nicht so rumpelt. Trotzdem hat das ICB etwas mehr Popp bzw. einen aktiveren Hinterbau.
Edit: rein mein eigenes unprofessionelles Empfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (23. September 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Edit: rein mein eigenes unprofessionelles Empfinden.



Ich meinte , wenn die Kurbel aufsetzt... da ist schluß mit fluffig


----------



## Middlfrank (23. September 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ich meinte , wenn die Kurbel aufsetzt... da ist schluß mit fluffig


Uups, sorry. Stimmt natürlich


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

Mit der Kurbel habe ich eigentlich keine Problem...zumindest nicht mehr als mit dem 160er Slide.
Wenn es scheppert ist der Bashring am leiden. 
Die Freeride am Geißkopf ging tadellos mit 160er Pike DC und 35%SAG am Dämpfer ...immer auch die zwei Drops mitgenommen, wobei der Erste schon ne Ansage für das ICB2.0 ist...glaub an der Stelle waren die Kontrollringe immer auf Anschlag.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (23. September 2016)

Da ich leider das werkzeug in München hab, kann ich eh grad nichts machen. Aber das Antiknarz kit hat jetzt doch auch schon andere Buchsen für den Dämpfer, oder täusche ich mich da? 

Ich hab jetzt alutech angeschrieben, wegen der schraube, die ich für das Huber Buchsen set benötige - und die wollten wirklich nochmal 26€ haben. War das jetzt falsch von mir, eine etwas schärfer formulierte Email zurück zuschreiben?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

Ich wüßte nicht, das sich am Antiknarzkit was geändert hätte. 

Ich verstehe da Alutech auch nicht...ich bin Einer der ungern streitet aber manchmal wird man eben dazu gezwungen ...

In diesem Fall habe ich das auf eigene Initiative gelöst...brauchte das Bike auch und stehe auch zu meiner Kaufentscheidung.    
Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf ein Weihnachtsgeschenk von Alutech...die haben so ein schönes Trikot in rot/blau


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Aber das Antiknarz kit hat jetzt doch auch schon andere Buchsen für den Dämpfer, oder täusche ich mich da?


Was meinst du mit "jetzt doch auch schon"? Zum von Alutech verkauften "Antiknarz-Kit" gehören Igus-Gleitlager für die hintere Dämpferaufnahme (FOX-Gleitlager) und für die Lagerungen zwischen Dämpferverlängerung und Hinterbau, insgesamt drei Gleitlager, also sechs "halbe". Außerdem noch vier Passcheiben (2 Stk 21x15x0,2 mm und 2 Stk 14x8x1.2 mm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (23. September 2016)

Und da steht es dann, das wertvolle Zeug (im Hintergrund die Huberbuchsen) und wartet auf den fachkundigen Einbau...und wartet...und wartet...


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 531391 Und da steht es dann, das wertvolle Zeug (im Hintergrund die Huberbuchsen) und wartet auf den fachkundigen Einbau...und wartet...und wartet...


...eins, zwei Tipps 
-bei den Kugellagern würde ich nur die Ausgleichscheiben montieren und weiter die Aluhülsen verwenden...lässt sich dann ordentlich und wackelfrei mit Drehmoment einschrauben. Das geht mit den Kunststoffbuchsen nicht! 
-Kugellager aufmachen und mit Fett vollstopfen. 


-Hintere Dämpferaufnahme...die 2 Distanzscheiben mit 8er Bohrung müssen straff in der Dämpferverlängerung sitzen, eventuell mit Sekundenkleber oder Schraubenfest einkleben. 
-Hinten die kürzere Stahlschraube!   mit 30mm Innenmaß verwenden. 
-die etwas längere Titanschraube nach vorn 
-überprüfen ob sich die Huberbuchsen leicht im eingepresstem Gleitlager drehen lassen!... es kann manchmal sein, das sie zu straff passen. 
Wenn zu straff, dann das Gleitlager sehr vorsichtig im Außendurchmesser reduzieren...etwas abschleifen/feilen, möglichst gleichmäßig. 
Durch erneutes Einpressen überprüfen ob es nun leichter dreht. Nicht zu viel abschleifen, es darf nicht klappern!


----------



## isargriller (23. September 2016)

...wolltest Du nicht demnächst sowieso mal nach München? Wiesn etc?


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

isargriller schrieb:


> ...wolltest Du nicht demnächst sowieso mal nach München? Wiesn etc?


Um solche Veranstaltungen mache ich immer ein großen Bogen   

...gerade bei FB erspäht 




...ein fliegendes ICB2.0


----------



## zr0wrk (23. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...ein fliegendes ICB2.0


Das ist doch deins.


----------



## Comfortbiker (23. September 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das ist doch deins.


...mit mir drauf   
Das ich mal solche Sachen mache ... wie habe ich meinem Sohn in's Gewissen geredet als er sich von Cube für'n Haufen Taschengeld ein Dirtbike gekauft hat und über solche "riesen" Hügel gesprungen ist.   




...so eins


----------



## Jobici (24. September 2016)

Hallo rundum, 
Ich habe nun endlich die original Lager herausbekommen (Austreiber, Hammer und ziemlich viele Schläge...), die neuen drin mit der kleinen Distanzscheibe dazwischen und scheitere prompt am nächsten Schritt. Die Dämpferverlängerung passt da nie im Leben drauf. Nachgemessen und klar - die Lager sind zwar komplett drin, aber mit den Distanzhülsen misst es 1.635cm während das Innenmaß der Dämpferverlängerung 1.5cm ist. Mehr als 1mm zuviel??


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2016)

Sitzt die Distanzscheibe auch richtig oder sind die neuen Lager zu breit?


----------



## Jobici (24. September 2016)

Die Distanzscheibe sitzt mir scheint richtig, denn das gegenüber liegende Lager dreht sich mit, wenn ich auf einer Seite drehe. Die Lager sind SKF nach Spezifikation. 
Ich glaube schon das Problem gefunden zu haben. Die Distanzhülsen sind ja tiefer als die Lager aber können nicht weiter rein weil da jetzt die Distanzscheibe steckt. Mir reicht es echt schon...


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2016)

Die Distanzhülsen kannst du, wenn sie nicht durch die Distanzscheiben passen (was sie eigentlich sollten), etwas kürzen.
Der Einbau ist etwas fummelig. 
Ich hatte die Distanzscheiben mit Fett in Position gehalten bevor ich das Lager wieder eingepresst habe. 
Die Scheiben habe ich mir allerdings selber hergestellt...die passen genau über die Alu Distanzhülsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobici (24. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Die Distanzhülsen kannst du, wenn sie nicht durch die Distanzscheiben passen (was sie eigentlich sollten), etwas kürzen.


Nee, die Distanzscheiben haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, als die Lager. Die Schraube passt genau durch. Die Distanzhülsen dagegen stehen an dem ca 1mm nach innen ragenden Scheibchen aber natürlich an. 
Wie kann ich etwas so kleines und hartes, wie die original Aludistanzhülsen exaktest auf die richtige Länge kürzen?


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Nee, die Distanzscheiben haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, als die Lager. Die Schraube passt genau durch. Die Distanzhülsen dagegen stehen an dem ca 1mm nach innen ragenden Scheibchen aber natürlich an.
> Wie kann ich etwas so kleines und hartes, wie die original Aludistanzhülsen exaktest auf die richtige Länge kürzen?


Brauchst du nicht exakt kürzen! 
Die Distanzhülsen stützen sich gegen den Innenring des Lagers ab... der wiederum gegen die Distanzscheibe... die wiederum gegen den zweiten Innenring vom anderen Lager...dann kommt die zweite Distanzhülse... 
So ist der Kraftfluss durchgehend. 
Die Distanzhülsen brauchen nur in den Innenringen der Lager stecken...somit kannst du sie einfach um je ca.0.5mm oder etwas mehr kürzen.


----------



## Jobici (24. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht exakt kürzen!
> Die Distanzhülsen stützen sich gegen den Innenring des Lagers ab... der wiederum gegen die Distanzscheibe... die wiederum gegen den zweiten Innenring vom anderen Lager...dann kommt die zweite Distanzhülse...
> So ist der Kraftfluss durchgehend.
> Die Distanzhülsen brauchen nur in den Innenringen der Lager stecken...somit kannst du sie einfach um je ca.0.5mm oder etwas mehr kürzen.


Da hast du natürlich recht. Exakt muss es also nicht sein. Die Vorstellung jetzt allerdings schon wieder irgendwo Hand anlegen zu müssen, vergrätzt mich aber dennoch.. 
Später werde ich mir mal eine Feile suchen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. September 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich recht. Exakt muss es also nicht sein. Die Vorstellung jetzt allerdings schon wieder irgendwo Hand anlegen zu müssen, vergrätzt mich aber dennoch..
> Später werde ich mir mal eine Feile suchen.


...kannst du auch auf einer Betongehwegplatte abziehen...ist nur Alu...oder nimmst die Nagelfeile deiner Frau


----------



## Jobici (24. September 2016)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...kannst du auch auf einer Betongehwegplatte abziehen...ist nur Alu...oder nimmst die Nagelfeile deiner Frau


Herzlichen Dank für Deine zahlreichen Tipps und Hilfestellungen! Alles sitzt jetzt wie gewünscht.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. September 2016)

Jobici schrieb:


> Nee, die Distanzscheiben haben einen kleineren Innendurchmesser, als die Lager.


Dann hast du die falschen Passcheiben. Meine ließen sich genau über die Alubuchsen schieben, ich glaube, die hatten 10 mm Innendurchmesser. Das Schlimmste, was passieren konnte, war, dass die Scheibe beim Einbau zwischen den Lagern verrutscht und deswegen die Buchsen nicht passen.


----------



## pauing (8. Oktober 2016)

So, ich kann auch endlich wieder biken Ich habe das Antiknarzkit mal eingebaut und getestet. Jetzt knarzt erstmal nichts mehr. Selbst beim Wiegetritt ist alles ruhig. Das scheint zu klappen
Bei der Huberlösung für die Dämpferaufnahme musste ich die obere Schraube vom Bolzen durch eine 6-Kantschraube ersetzen, sonst hätte ich die in meinem S-Rahmen nicht kontern können. Aber das hat dann mit der anderen Schraube gut geklappt


----------



## Jobici (8. Oktober 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> So, ich kann auch endlich wieder biken Ich habe das Antiknarzkit mal eingebaut und getestet. Jetzt knarzt erstmal nichts mehr. Selbst beim Wiegetritt ist alles ruhig. Das scheint zu klappen
> Bei der Huberlösung für die Dämpferaufnahme musste ich die obere Schraube vom Bolzen durch eine 6-Kantschraube ersetzen, sonst hätte ich die in meinem S-Rahmen nicht kontern können. Aber das hat dann mit der anderen Schraube gut geklappt


Das ging mir in einem Rahmen der Größe L aber genauso. Mit dem Dämpfer aus der vorderen Aufnahme heraus und nach unten und seitlich geneigt ging es dann aber..


----------



## Schwobenflyer (9. Oktober 2016)

Freut mich zu hören dass wenn es knarzt das Antiknarzkit etwas bring.

Nur bei mir knarzt immer noch nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (9. Oktober 2016)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Freut mich zu hören dass wenn es knarzt das Antiknarzkit etwas bring.
> 
> Nur bei mir knarzt immer noch nichts



Dann würde ich es so lassen  Beim Lagerwechsel in ein paar Jahren kannst du ja dann einfach die Distanzscheiben zur Sicherheit einsetzen. Schaden werden die bestimmt nicht  
Meine oberen Lager waren alle innen drin fettfrei. Ich habe sie mal ordentlich mit Fett befüllt, damit sie hoffentlich länger halten. Die waren aber nicht kaputt. Alle 4 waren noch leicht gängig.

Hat sich mal einer die Hauptlager unten angeschaut? Sollte man da auch noch mal zur Sicherheit mit der Fettpresse ran?


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Oktober 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Dann würde ich es so lassen  Beim Lagerwechsel in ein paar Jahren kannst du ja dann einfach die Distanzscheiben zur Sicherheit einsetzen. Schaden werden die bestimmt nicht
> Meine oberen Lager waren alle innen drin fettfrei. Ich habe sie mal ordentlich mit Fett befüllt, damit sie hoffentlich länger halten. Die waren aber nicht kaputt. Alle 4 waren noch leicht gängig.
> 
> Hat sich mal einer die Hauptlager unten angeschaut? Sollte man da auch noch mal zur Sicherheit mit der Fettpresse ran?


In meinen Hauptlagern war ausreichend fett drin.
Hast du mal versucht den Dämpfer zu tunen?
Ich habe einen Spacersatz zuhause liegen aber noch keinen plan wie mit welcher größe ich beginnen soll.


----------



## pauing (9. Oktober 2016)

Bisher habe ich den Dämpfer noch nicht getuned. Ich würde erstmal gucken, wie viele Ringe drin sind und dann mal im Dämpfertunigthread schauen, was die bei der Kennlinie raten. Ich wollte bei der nächsten Ersatzteilebestellung einen Satz Spacer dabei bestellen.


----------



## LC4Fun (24. Oktober 2016)

sorry falls es schon irgendwo steht, find nix mit dem Handy. Hat schon mal jemand im Heck den 650B 2,35 Fat Albert verbaut ob er rein passt? Aktuell ist ein anderer Schwalbe 2,25 drin und es sieht aus, als ob es nicht viel mehr Platz hätte


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Oktober 2016)

Maxxis


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Oktober 2016)

Hans dampf 2.35 Edit-  scharm, fat albert 2.35 sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










War gestern und heute auf richtig schön schlammigen wegen unterwegs, und reifen hat sich nicht zugesetzt!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Oktober 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Hans dampf 2.35 Edit-  scharm, fat albert 2.35 sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein schwarzer Bügel auf dem letzten Bild?


----------



## memyselfundRadl (25. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ein zusatz bügel fürs schloss, den ich grad nicht gebraucht hab und einfach so hingehängt habt, weil ich das schloss sonst nicht ins hinterrad bekomme. In der Theorie kannst du damit das bügelschloss noch an was anderes anschliessen: http://www.kryptonitelock.com/conte...s/product-information/current-key/001645.html


----------



## Ochiba63 (1. November 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich den Dämpfer noch nicht getuned. Ich würde erstmal gucken, wie viele Ringe drin sind und dann mal im Dämpfertunigthread schauen, was die bei der Kennlinie raten. Ich wollte bei der nächsten Ersatzteilebestellung einen Satz Spacer dabei bestellen.


Es ist der dritt größte Spacer drin.
Zuerst habe ich eine Nummer größer eingebaut,war aber noch nicht befriedigend. Jetzt habe ich den größten drin und bin im Druck 20 psi  runter gegangen ,bin jetzt bei ca 25% sag ,das fühlt sich jetzt sehr gut an.


----------



## Jobici (1. November 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Es ist der dritt größte Spacer drin.
> Zuerst habe ich eine Nummer größer eingebaut,war aber noch nicht befriedigend. Jetzt habe ich den größten drin und bin im Druck 20 psi  runter gegangen ,bin jetzt bei ca 25% sag ,das fühlt sich jetzt sehr gut an.


Hatte mir auch schon überlegt mit Spacern zu experimentieren, aber der Preis für den Spacer kit von ca E50 für ein paar Plastikringe hat mich davon abgehalten... 
Geht das auch günstiger?


----------



## pauing (1. November 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Es ist der dritt größte Spacer drin.
> Zuerst habe ich eine Nummer größer eingebaut,war aber noch nicht befriedigend. Jetzt habe ich den größten drin und bin im Druck 20 psi  runter gegangen ,bin jetzt bei ca 25% sag ,das fühlt sich jetzt sehr gut an.


Sehr gut! Hast du das mit den Ringen gemacht? https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...fuer-Monarch-Vivid-Air-ab-Modell-2011-p42600/

Ich schätze mal, dass man auch einfach ein Stückchen alten Fahrradschlauch nehmen kann. Dann kostet das Dämpfertuning 0EUR


----------



## faz99 (2. November 2016)

fraglich nur ob man das bei dem fox auch mit gummiringen oder schlauch etc machen kann. die volumenspacer sind ja schon recht speziell geformt. hatte da jemand mal probiert? 50 € ist mehr als frech für n haufen scheiß plastik! 
mir ist meine kiste auch viel zu linear. so bin ich aktuell gezwungen einen hohen druck zu fahren und muss gleichzeitig die zugstufe extrem zu knallen, weils einen sonst beim springen rausträgt. auf dem trail ist natürlich eine langsame zugstufe scheiße...


----------



## Ochiba63 (2. November 2016)

pauing schrieb:


> Sehr gut! Hast du das mit den Ringen gemacht? https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...fuer-Monarch-Vivid-Air-ab-Modell-2011-p42600/
> 
> Ich schätze mal, dass man auch einfach ein Stückchen alten Fahrradschlauch nehmen kann. Dann kostet das Dämpfertuning 0EUR


Ich habe einen Fox drin. Da geht es nur mit den teuren originalen.


----------



## Middlfrank (2. November 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fox drin. Da geht es nur mit den teuren originalen.


Hi @Ochiba63 ,
weißt du, ob und wie viele Spacer im Fox von Haus aus verbaut sind? Ich hatte ihn noch nicht offen und hab offengestanden auch noch nicht bei Fox recherchiert, sorry!

Edit: sorry, oben schreibst du ja selbst, dass wohl ein großer Spacer verbaut  ist. Wer lesen kann...


----------



## hardtails (2. November 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Hi @Ochiba63 ,
> weißt du, ob und wie viele Spacer im Fox von Haus aus verbaut sind? Ich hatte ihn noch nicht offen und hab offengestanden auch noch nicht bei Fox recherchiert, sorry!.




Das bekommt du über den aufgedruckten code raus
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=findbycode


----------



## Middlfrank (2. November 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das bekommt du über den aufgedruckten code raus
> http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&ref=findbycode


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (2. November 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Fox drin. Da geht es nur mit den teuren originalen.



Oh, verstehe...50EUR ist aber wirklich nicht günstig. Aber gut, dass es den gewünschten Effekt gebracht hat. 

Ich probiere das bei mir auch mal. Die letzten Wochen bin ich recht viel mit dem Rad gefahren, weil das Enduro gerade nicht einsatzbereit ist. Ein wenig mehr Progression würde dem Hinterbau gut tun. 
Beim Monrach geht das zum Glück mit ein paar Stücken alten Schlauch.


----------



## faz99 (2. November 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Da geht es nur mit den teuren originalen.


----------



## Ochiba63 (2. November 2016)

Middlfrank schrieb:


> Hi @Ochiba63 ,
> weißt du, ob und wie viele Spacer im Fox von Haus aus verbaut sind? Ich hatte ihn noch nicht offen und hab offengestanden auch noch nicht bei Fox recherchiert, sorry!
> 
> Edit: sorry, oben schreibst du ja selbst, dass wohl ein großer Spacer verbaut  ist. Wer lesen kann...


Es ist immer nur einer drin, geht auch nicht anders, sind unterschiedlich lang.
http://www.hibike.de/fox-racing-sho...t-x-dhx-air-pd643ebe648bcdee4888ca3a53eeb204d


----------



## memyselfundRadl (4. November 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Ich war gestern aufm Feldberg! Das Knarzen ist wieder voll zurück! also knapp 120 km gehalten + Aufstieg feldberg. also gut 4x so lang wie sonst! Wuhuuu
> Wenn ich mich in tapatalk wieder einloggen könnte, würde ich auch direkt nen video hoch laden.


seitdem 21 September hatte ich das radl nimmer bewegt. Hatte dann noch 2 wochen spanien urlaub, und musste dann gezwungener massen (Rohloff vom stadtradl wurde eingeschickt,und war noch nciht zurück) mit dem ICB fahren. Hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht lust auf das knarzende sofa. Erster Tag (letzte woche) nachdem urlaub: Strömender Regen. Na toll. Knarzi hat nicht mal nen Mud guard... Und zuverlässig wie der Big Ben. Nach 20 kilometer - knarz knarz knarz. Na super. Fahrrad gefrustet in den keller gestellt. Und nachmittag wieder los - huch? Kein Knarzen? so ging es jetzt 2 wochen. Gestern auf den Feldberg, und die GANZE STRECKE KEIN KNARZEN!!!! heute morgen gefahren - wieder kein knarzen! WTF?!?!?!? Heute hab ich die buchsen vom Huber Buam erhalten.. und es knarzt aber grad nicht! *heul* oh man.

Und ich hab NICHTS dran gemacht, ausser 200 km regen und schlammfahrten zu fahren.. hab nicht mal schrauben nach gezogen oder so.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. November 2016)

memyselfundRadl schrieb:


> Und ich hab NICHTS dran gemacht, außer 200 km Regen und Schlammfahrten zu fahren. (...)


Vielleicht ist es jetzt *fest*? Dann knarzt da natürlich auch nichts mehr.


----------



## Comfortbiker (4. November 2016)

Nach fest kommt dann ab [emoji2] 

Ich dachte das Problem ist Vergangenheit. [emoji15] 

An meinem Rad ist noch alles bestens, außer das die Reverb etwas absackt. Leider hatte ich bei dem Wetter der letzten Tage nicht soviel Bock auf Geländetouren.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (4. November 2016)

nöp. Problem sollte eigentlich noch vorhanden sein. Ich hab das so knarzend wie im Video, einfach ins warme gestellt - habs nicht mal abgewaschen oder so. und hab es dann einen monat später wieder erst zu fahren hervorgeholt  Ich trau mich grad auch nicht ran^^ ABER: die rohloff kommt heute vom Anti-Leck urlaub bei Rohloff zurück, und dann schau ich mir das nächste woche mal mit dem ICB nochmals genauer an.


----------



## Mc_Racer (5. November 2016)

Mist, ich mach was falsch! Bei mir knarzt noch immer nichts! 
ICB2.0 geht am Montag zur kleinen Inspektion in die Werkstatt, was soll ich denen nur erzählen? [emoji33]


----------



## LC4Fun (5. November 2016)

hm, direkt falsch ist das nicht. Aber ein ICB zur "kleinen Inspektion" zu bringen erzeugt doch hoffentlich einen Spendenbeleg statt einer Kassenquittung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (5. November 2016)

Ich bin jetzt die letzten 5 Wochen ca. 10x lange mit dem Rad über Stock, Stein und durch Matsch gefahren und seit dem Umbau auf Huber, Distanzscheiben und IGUS Hülsen anstelle der Aluhülsen, knarzt soweit nichts mehr  
Das ursprüngliche knarzen hatte damals schon bei dem ersten Ausflug angefangen. Ich bin mir zur Zeit ziemlich sicher, dass das nicht wieder kommt


----------



## Mc_Racer (5. November 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> hm, direkt falsch ist das nicht. Aber ein ICB zur "kleinen Inspektion" zu bringen erzeugt doch hoffentlich einen Spendenbeleg statt einer Kassenquittung


Zumindest hatte der Laden-Inhaber letztes Jahr einen Link zum ICB2.0 direkt in der Browser-Leiste hinterlegt, da könnte eine Spende drin sein [emoji6]


----------



## foreigner (7. November 2016)

Mal eine Frage an kleine Leute:
Passt das Bike in S für 1,58m Fahrerin?
Reicht da die Sattelverstellung nach unten aus um genug Freiheit im Trail und bergab zu haben? Und ist es nicht zu lang?


----------



## trailterror (7. November 2016)

Für mein emfinden ists nicht geeignet.

Sitzrohr zu lang, überstandshöhe zu gross, zu lang...

Es fehlt das XS

Vergleichs mal mit dem all mountain cheetah lady spirit in XS. Letzteres passt perfekt tu 1,58


----------



## Ochiba63 (8. November 2016)

Als ich den Dämpfer nach dem Spacer Tausch wieder aufgepumpt habe hat er nur wieder richtig funktioniert wenn ich ihn vor dem Aufpumpen eingefedert habe, wenn ich im ausgefederten zustand aufgepumpt habe hat er nicht mehr gefedert. ist das normal?


----------



## Walroß (11. November 2016)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Als ich den Dämpfer nach dem Spacer Tausch wieder aufgepumpt habe hat er nur wieder richtig funktioniert wenn ich ihn vor dem Aufpumpen eingefedert habe, wenn ich im ausgefederten zustand aufgepumpt habe hat er nicht mehr gefedert. ist das normal?


Fox oder RockShox? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere steht beim Fox irgendwo, dass man ihn beim Aufpumpen immer mal wieder einfedern soll, damit die Negativkammer befüllt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (13. November 2016)

Ist eine Fox.
Vielen dank.


----------



## Mazimm (23. November 2016)

Hat eig jemand die Daten für die decals also die Alutech schrift und icb2.0 etc?
Wäre toll, oder muss man hier bei alutech anfragen?

Danke im vorraus

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## zr0wrk (23. November 2016)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Hat eig jemand die Daten für die decals also die Alutech schrift und icb2.0 etc? Wäre toll, oder muss man hier bei alutech anfragen?


Das habe ich schon hier und bei Alutech gefragt. Beides bislang ohne Resultat. Muss vielleicht mal jemand nachbauen.


----------



## zr0wrk (23. November 2016)

Fährt hier eigentlich jemand ein 34er KB an dem Bike? Ich fahre 32T, würde aber gern mal ein ovales KB ausprobieren, das ja einen maximalen Durchmesser wie ein 34er hat. Geht das? Weiß das wer?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. November 2016)

Ich hatte ein 32er Bionicon auf ner normalen Racefacekurbel. Da ist nicht mehr viel Luft aber passt. ist mir hier im Schwarzwald aber zu heftig, kämpfe schon mit einem runden 30er...


----------



## Schwobenflyer (24. November 2016)

Geht mir genauso im Schwarzwald ich fahre ein ovales 30er und teilweise ist es doch zu heftig.


----------



## Mc_Racer (24. November 2016)

Ja, in der Eifel ist es nicht anders ;-) Manchmal wünsche ich mir eine kürzere Übersetzung als 30-42, ist aber nicht so einfach.
Geht man vorne auf ein 28er Kettenblatt, dann fehlt es sehr wahrscheinlich an Endgeschwindigkeit. Eine als alternative Kassette (nur von e13 als 9-44 bzw 9-46 im Angebot) ist mit 250 € zu teuer und ein größeres Ritzel hinten (44 oder 46) gibt es für die Erdgeschoss-Kassette nicht :-(
Ist aber nur an wenigen Stellen wirklich ein Problem, wo andere auch irgendwann schieben müssen.
Wenn jemand die Obergeschoss-Kassette loswerden will, ich suche eine! Ein 28er Kettenblatt werde ich aber auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Mc_Racer (24. November 2016)

Ach ja, die Comfortbiker-Variante 28-32 ohne Umwerfer wäre noch eine Option!


----------



## Ochiba63 (24. November 2016)

Ich fahre ein 32 Oval geht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2016)

Mc_Racer schrieb:


> Ja, in der Eifel ist es nicht anders ;-) Manchmal wünsche ich mir eine kürzere Übersetzung als 30-42, ist aber nicht so einfach.
> Geht man vorne auf ein 28er Kettenblatt, dann fehlt es sehr wahrscheinlich an Endgeschwindigkeit. Eine als alternative Kassette (nur von e13 als 9-44 bzw 9-46 im Angebot) ist mit 250 € zu teuer und ein größeres Ritzel hinten (44 oder 46) gibt es für die Erdgeschoss-Kassette nicht :-(
> Ist aber nur an wenigen Stellen wirklich ein Problem, wo andere auch irgendwann schieben müssen.
> Wenn jemand die Obergeschoss-Kassette loswerden will, ich suche eine! Ein 28er Kettenblatt werde ich aber auch mal ausprobieren.


Gibt vielleicht noch ein paar Varianten, je nach dem ob du beim Freilauf Variabel bist.
Es gibt von Sunrace eine 11-46 Kassette für 70€, wird wie die von Shimano auf einen Standardfreilauf montiert. Mit 32er Blatt läge man dann Bergauf mit 0,69 ungefähr in der Mitte von 30/42 (0,71) und 28/42 (0,66 equivalent zu 24/36). 
Bergab wären es dann 2,9 (32/11) statt 3,0 (30/10).
Könnte ich echt mal testen wenn ich den alten Freilauf wieder finde. 
Vielleicht versuche ich auch mal die Vyro dran zu bauen. Auch wenn ich nicht so recht weiß wie das passen soll, aber es gibt Fotos davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (24. November 2016)

Wer basteln möchte...hier nochmal der Link. [emoji4] 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...ung-fuer-jedes-gelaende.744328/#post-12706970

Beim ICB2.0 empfehle ich aber eine zusätzliche Befestigung unterhalb des Schwingenlagers...der Schaltzug wird sauber geführt und hat sich bewährt.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. November 2016)

Danke für die Antworten und eure Meinungen. Ich fahre die e*13 Kassette (9T - 44T) und komme mit einem 32er Rund bislang gut zurecht. Deswegen sollte mir ein 32er Oval vorerst keine Schwierigkeiten machen. Wenn ich irgendwann in die Verlegenheit komme, 32/44 nicht mehr treten zu wollen, kann ich ja immer noch auf ein 30er Oval wechseln, falls ich mit dem Ei überhaupt zurecht komme. Aber es geht ja die Behauptung, ein ovales Kettenblatt machte gerade in den niedrigen Trittfrequenzen die Dinge einfacher.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2016)

Musst du wohl testen. An das "umrunde" Treten gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell. Allerdings hatte ich nach Wechsel von 32 rund auf 32 oval irgendwie nicht das Gefühl am Berg ein 30er zu treten, sondern eher dass es mir leichter fiel höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu treten. Auf den gewohnten Asphalttransfers war ich jedenfalls eher auf dem 10. Ritzel unterwegs als vorher auf dem 11. 
So als würde der 34er Anteil, der ja glaub ich  da liegt wo man die meiste Kraft aufbringt, stärker zum Tragen kommen als der 30er Radius der nur beim Totpunkt überwinden hilft.


----------



## hardtails (24. November 2016)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auf den gewohnten Asphalttransfers war ich jedenfalls eher auf dem 10. Ritzel unterwegs als vorher auf dem 11.




genaus die selbe erfahrung hatte ich auch


----------



## Ochiba63 (24. November 2016)

Ich fahre 11-45 Kasette mit einem 45er OneUp.
Im Schwarzwälder Hochwald ist es auch steil.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2016)

Und welches Kettenblatt?


----------



## Ochiba63 (24. November 2016)

32er Absolut Black.


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2016)

Welche Rahmengrösse würdet ihr bei 183cm empfehlen?


----------



## Sebb85 (24. November 2016)

Fahre mit 182cm Größe L, passt richtig gut. M hätte aber auch gepasst...

Gesendet von meinem SM-T800 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2016)

bist du beide Probe gefahren?


----------



## Sebb85 (24. November 2016)

Ja, beide abwechselnd eine Runde in Freiburg

Gesendet von meinem SM-T800 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pilatus (24. November 2016)

kannst du kurz beschreiben wie der Unterschied war und warum du dann L genommen hast?


----------



## zr0wrk (24. November 2016)

Ich fahre mit 182 mit L herum und komme sehr gut zurecht. Würde es nicht kürzer wollen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. November 2016)

Ich fahre mit 1,91 mit L rum und hätte nix dagegen gehabt wenn es wie der Prototyp noch ein oder zwei Zentimeter kürzer geblieben wäre. XL wäre mir definitiv zu lang. 
Da entscheiden dann am Ende doch eher persönliche Vorlieben wenn man zwischen zwei Größen hängt.


----------



## LC4Fun (24. November 2016)

M bei 178cm. Wäre ich größer, dann L !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (25. November 2016)

1,82 und L ...ich will ja im Stehendfahren nicht ständig mit dem Knie schalten [emoji2]


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2016)

Jungs, Vielen Dank für die Kommentare.
@cruiser007 , here you go.


----------



## Mc_Racer (28. November 2016)

Frage an die Komplettbike und Built Kit-Fahrer des ICB2.0 - hat wer eine Idee, *welche Milch* in den Komplettbikes verwendet wurde? Es gibt keine genauen Angaben dazu, könnte WTB gewesen sein.
Will da nicht irgendwas nachkippen, nachher verträgt sich das vielleicht nicht...

Funktioniert ansonsten tadellos. Anfangs war der Druckverlust etwas höher, mittlerweile hält er sogar ein paar Tage ohne nachpumpen.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. November 2016)

Bei meinem Buildkit war es die WTB-Milch.


----------



## Mc_Racer (29. November 2016)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Bei meinem Buildkit war es die WTB-Milch.


Danke für die Info!
Die WTB Milch müsste von von Notubes sein. Bei früheren Flaschen stand das zumindest mit drauf. Dann werde ich mir die mal zum Nachfüllen besorgen.


----------



## LC4Fun (1. Dezember 2016)

genauso wie die docblue...  Ich gab die neue Stans NoTube RACE sealant seit paar Wochen drin. Die scheint tatsächlich noch besser abzudichten.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Dezember 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Ich hab die neue Stans NoTube RACE sealant seit paar Wochen drin. Die scheint tatsächlich noch besser abzudichten.


Hattest du vorher Probleme?


----------



## xSophie (2. Dezember 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> genauso wie die docblue...  Ich gab die neue Stans NoTube RACE sealant seit paar Wochen drin. Die scheint tatsächlich noch besser abzudichten.



Abnehmen hilft auch, habe ich mal gehört.


----------



## kenidie (25. Dezember 2016)

Wie macht ihr das mit der Kabelführung der Schaltung am Hauptlager vorbei? Bin mit der jetzigen Lösung noch nicht so zufrieden. Das schrubbt ganz schön an der Schraube.


----------



## Comfortbiker (25. Dezember 2016)

kenidie schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit der Kabelführung der Schaltung am Hauptlager vorbei? Bin mit der jetzigen Lösung noch nicht so zufrieden. Das schrubbt ganz schön an der Schraube.
















...Loch gebohrt, Gewinde geschnitten, Schrauböse mit Kontermutter, Kabelbinder,  habe ich gleich am Anfang gemacht da mir die originale Kabelführung nicht passte. Funktioniert ohne Probleme  und scheuern. [emoji4]

Hatte ich irgendwo schonmal genau beschrieben...finde es nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kenidie (25. Dezember 2016)

Dankeschön für deine ausführliche Antwort. Das sieht sehr vernünftig aus. Dann seh ich mal zu, ob ich das auch so hinbekommen.


----------



## pauing (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe einen Kabelbinder durch das untere Loch von der ISCG-Aufnahme gezogen. Das sollte auch halten und man muss nicht bohren.
.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2016)

Nabend,
kann mir bitte jemand dieses Maß mal nachmessen?
Truvativ Descendant mit 32er Blatt

Alternativ ginge auch die Kettenlinie bei euch, denn auf die möchte ich eigentlich hinaus 






Dankeschön! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pauing (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich messe da auch 12mm.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Dezember 2016)

Okay, bei mir passt eine KeFü nicht dran, deswegen bin ich auf die Idee gekommen das die Kettenlinie nicht passt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pauing (27. Dezember 2016)

Bei der Descendant Kurbel scheint das Kettenblatt auch etwas nach innen gebogen zu sein, wodurch der Platz für eine Kefü noch enger wird. Ich bin aber bisher auch gut ohne Kefü ausgekommen.


----------



## JENSeits (27. Dezember 2016)

Dankeschön für den Feedback 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eiler (30. Dezember 2016)

Wollte mir im Frühling 2017 ein ICB 2.0 aufbauen. Gibt oder gab es hier mal Tests wie sich das Bike so im speziellen fährt (gerade auch im Vergleich mit ähnlichen Bikes)?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (30. Dezember 2016)

bike 10/2016............ Testsieger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (31. Dezember 2016)

Ja, den Test kenn ich. Weis aber nicht so genau was ich davon halten soll. Z.B. bei der Beschreibung des Bikes liest man:"....dass der etwas softe Hinterbau seinen Federweg leichter freigibt als die Pike Gabel". 3 Sätze weiter dann: "In der Praxis wurde der Dämpfer mit nur 190 PSi gefahren und passt so besser zur softeren Gabel"
 - Ist nun der Hinterbau oder die Gabel zu soft?
Ebenfalls etwas unklar ist mir warum das Rad in der "Freeride" eher schlecht abgeschnitten hat ?!
Daher bin ich eben an weiteren Erfahrungsberichten oder Vergleichtests interessiert. Wobei das Rad hier bei der IBC mitentwickelt wurde und folgerichtig (nur meine Meinung) auch mal getestet werden könnte.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (31. Dezember 2016)

Dass das ICB jetzt besonders plüschig wäre empfinde ich nicht so. das will ich aber auch eher nicht, da das Bike sich schön dynamisch fahren lässt. Ich finde es immer wieder klasse wie es sich bergauf aus dem Federweg zieht und dann fast wie ein Hardtail den Berg hoch geht. Die Plattform vom Monarch+ brauche ich Bergauf praktisch nie. Bergauf läuft es trotzdem richtig gut, mit einer anderen Gabel als meiner DT Swiss wäre vermutlich auch noch mehr drin, aber ich will ja das Enduro nicht arbeitslos machen 
Die Freeride hatte wohl ein Vorserienmuster mit völlig falschem Dämpfertune bekommen, deshalb hat es so schlecht abgschnitten.


----------



## Middlfrank (31. Dezember 2016)

Zu plüschig ist er wirklich nicht. Ich kann jetzt nur mit meinem bekanntermaßen eher straffen LV 301 140mm mit RS RT3 zu meinem ICB 2.0 mit Fox-Dämpfer und Fox 34 Float vergleichen. Der Hinterbau des ICB geht geschmeidiger über Wurzeln, sackt im Anstieg trotzdem nicht ein, hat auf Flowtrails wie Geisskopf genau den richtigen Popp und wippt erstaunlicherweise selbst bei meinen 108kg netto im Wiegetritt (32er KB) kaum bis garnicht. Die Gabel paßt sehr gut dazu.


----------



## Mc_Racer (31. Dezember 2016)

Kann meine Vorredner nur bestätigen. Bin z.B. gestern an der Ahr gefahren und habe mich erneut gefreut, wie effektiv das ICB2.0 bergauf fährt. Kein spürbares Wippen, viel Traktion und sehr kräfteschonend.
Und das mit der original Erdgeschoss  30-10/42 Übersetzung! Viele schwören wegen der steilen Anstiege an der Ahr auf 28er oder gar 26er Kettenblätter, häufig in Verbindung mit ethirteen Kassette (die hab ich jetzt auch im Keller liegen [emoji6]). Geht aber erstaunlich gut auch so.
Die Einstellung aus der Bike macht nach meinem Gefühl absolut Sinn, fahre bei 84kg fahrfertig ähnlich und habe die Dämpfer-Druckstufe immer komplett offen.
Ach ja, was ist eigentlich Pedal-Rückschlag? Ich spüre nichts davon! [emoji39]


----------



## discordius (1. Januar 2017)

Ist eine 29er oder Carbonversion noch angedacht?


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2017)

discordius schrieb:


> Ist eine 29er oder Carbonversion noch angedacht?


Ich glaube nicht, dass *Alutech* eine _Carbon_-Version des Bikes in Planung hat. Von einer 29er Version habe ich auch nichts gehört. Aber wer weiß, immerhin gibt's ja jetzt das Sennes in 29", vielleicht ja in irgendeiner Zukunft auch das ICB2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eiler (2. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Antworten. Wollte das ICB mit 28 - 9/44 ethirteen Kassette, Sram X1, Magura MT5, RS Fahrwerk (wie Erdgeschoss), 150er Reverb und wahrscheinlich Spank Laufrädern aufbauen. Falls noch jemand einen nicht mehr benötigten L-Rahmen in raw oder grau-elox rumliegen hat, bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## zr0wrk (2. Januar 2017)

Eiler schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen nicht mehr benötigten L-Rahmen in raw oder grau-elox rumliegen hat, bitte bei mir melden.


Gibt's keine bei Alutech?


----------



## Eiler (3. Januar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Gibt's keine bei Alutech?



Da die Rahmen bei Alutech gefertigt werden ist es nur selbstverständlich, dass es dort die Rahmen auch zu kaufen gibt. Ich hab aber keine Probleme nen gebrauchten Rahmen zu fahren - eigentlich immer günstiger (zu mindestens vom Anschaffungspreis) und geht oftmals ohne längere Wartezeit - obendrein ist es auch noch ressourcenschonend. Wenn es nicht anders geht, greif ich eben zum Neurahmen.


----------



## Jobici (7. Januar 2017)

Abend, meine Magura Mt7 am Hinterrad hat einen Totalausfall. Ich vermute irgendeine Dichtung is hin, da ich vor kurzum schon zweimal verölte Beläge hatte und jetzt greif ich komplett ins Leere... Jedenfalls muss das Teil runter, um zum Service geschickt zu werden. Nun die Frage, wie bekomme ich die Leitung am geschicktesten aus dem Rahmen? 
Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber hatte ich noch nie und die Leitungsanschlüsse sind wohl dicker als der untere Ausgang am Rahmen.


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Januar 2017)

Jobici schrieb:


> Nun die Frage, wie bekomme ich die Leitung am geschicktesten aus dem Rahmen?
> Vielleicht eine doofe Frage, aber hatte ich noch nie und die Leitungsanschlüsse sind wohl dicker als der untere Ausgang am Rahmen.


Da wirst du dich wohl von der Olive und einigen Millimeter Leitung am vorderen Ende verabschieden müssen. Den Pin kannst du mit der richtigen Mischung aus Glück und Kraft sogar aus der Leitung ziehen.


----------



## Jobici (7. Januar 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da wirst du dich wohl von der Olive und einigen Millimeter Leitung am vorderen Ende verabschieden müssen. Den Pin kannst du mit der richtigen Mischung aus Glück und Kraft sogar aus der Leitung ziehen.


Danke. Hatte ich schon befürchtet, aber gehofft, doch noch was übersehen zu haben.


----------



## Eiler (12. Januar 2017)

So, hab nun einen ICB 2.0 Rahmen, den ich aufbauen möchte. Ist aber das erste Mal, dass ich sowas mache und hab dazu gleich eine Frage: Habe noch eine DirectMount Sram X9 Kurbel (GXP) für 10 Fachschaltung daheim liegen. Kann ich diese Kurbel mit 11 Fachschaltung fahren?Welches DirectMount Kettenblatt benötige ich? - Das mit 6mm Offset?


----------



## hardtails (12. Januar 2017)

zweimal ja


----------



## bansaiman (19. Januar 2017)

Wird das radel demnächst etwa auch auf metric umgestellt,welche ebl wird zum Einsatz kommen und wird dies nur über einen anderen umlenkhebel realisiert oder muss man zum update mehr investieren.

Muss ich wissen,weil ich Mut eigentlich den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer kaufen wollte.falls so ein Wechsel aber zeitnah geschieht,beachte ich das allerdings lieber


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Januar 2017)

Hab meinen Fox Float X heute zurück bekommen (Garantiefall) und wollte den nun einbauen. Dabei fallen mir zwei O-Ringe an den Buchsen auf - wo genau müssen die hin? Die sollten ja sicherlich an die vordere Aufnahme, aber wo genau? Wozu dienen die?

Besten Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trophy (25. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Gibt es Erfahrungen bezüglich eines Stahlfederdämpfers in dem ICB 2?
Bin eigentlich mit dem Fox zufrieden, möchte aber mal etwas neues probieren.
Grüße aus der Eifel


----------



## LC4Fun (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

gibt es die schwarzen Schaltaugen für unser Schätzchen auch erschwinglich in Alu? Oder nur in Gold bei Jürgen im Shop? 

LG,
Holger


----------



## goshawk (28. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

haben hier noch mehr Probleme mit ihrem FOX Float X?
Habe die ersten 1-2mm einen Widerstand , dann plötzlich gibst nach und er läuft. Der Widerstand fühlt sich an als würde er sich verkannten oder an einem Gummi hängen.
Weiter ist es so das in der FIRM Position es seit ein paar Wochen so ist wie in MEDIUM. Dann hab ich 2 mal die Luft agbelassen und wieder alles neu eingestellt. Es war ca. 1 Runde gut, dann alles wie vorher.
Beim erneuten aufpumpen war der Dämpfer einmal dann sogar in der OPEN Position blockiert...
Jetzt ist er auf Garantie bei Fox.
Was meint ihr. Kann das es sein das durch die Anlenkung sich der Dämpfer am Anfang verkannten kann, bzw. die Dichtung einseitig starken Druck abbekommt, oder liegt es eher am FOX Dämpfer?

Gruß René


----------



## Mazimm (6. März 2017)

goshawk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> haben hier noch mehr Probleme mit ihrem FOX Float X?
> Habe die ersten 1-2mm einen Widerstand , dann plötzlich gibst nach und er läuft. Der Widerstand fühlt sich an als würde er sich verkannten oder an einem Gummi hängen.
> Gruß René



Hallo René,

genau das gleiche mit dem Ruckeln am Anfang vom Federweg habe ich auch. Also wenn ich Medium bin ist es noch schlimmer als im Open Modus. Ich hab mir das aber leider noch nicht näher angesehen.

Hast du deinen Dämpfer direkt an Fox senden müssen und wie lange dauert so ein Reklamationsfall ca.?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## goshawk (6. März 2017)

Also ich hab bei Alutech angerufen. Die meinten direkt zu Fox schicken. Es gibt da eine Vorlage von Fox dass das Päckchen gleich in die Garantie Abteilung geht. Nach 4 Tagen war er wieder da. Getauscht wurden die Dichtungen und die Druckstufen einheit.
Jetzt federt er wieder ohne Ruckeln ein. Allerdings hab ich ihn noch nicht hart rangenommen...


----------



## isargriller (11. März 2017)

Hallo,
habe auch mal ein paar Fragen, die vor dem Urlaub einigermaßen relevant werden:
Welche icb 2.0-spezifischen Ersatzteile sollte man unbedingt haben und woher bekommt man sie?
Wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit einem Schaltauge aus? Bekomme ich das nur bei Alutech?
Dann noch eine Lagerfrage: lohnt es sich, diverse Lager jetzt schon zu horten, oder werde ich die auch in 5 Jahren noch problemlos bekommen? Was ist hier die beste Quelle?
Will ja auch nicht ständig für jedes Kleinzeug Versandkosten zahlen...
Wie immer vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!
Markus


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. März 2017)

isargriller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe auch mal ein paar Fragen, die vor dem Urlaub einigermaßen relevant werden:
> Welche icb 2.0-spezifischen Ersatzteile sollte man unbedingt haben und woher bekommt man sie?
> Wie sieht es zum Beispiel mit einem Schaltauge aus? Bekomme ich das nur bei Alutech?
> ...


...du brauchst nur das Schaltauge. 
Ich habe es direkt von Alutech.


----------



## san_andreas (11. April 2017)

Gibt es irgendwo Größenempfehlungen ? Sizing chart ?


----------



## zr0wrk (11. April 2017)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Größenempfehlungen ? Sizing chart ?


Ja, gibt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Auf der linken Seite ist das Hauptlager bzw die Kettenstrebe so platziert, dass mein Innenlagerschlüssel von Shimano nicht passt. Hat jemand ne einfache Idee? Dämpfer demontieren ist Dank Torx ohne Werkzeugkauf auch nicht möglich. Die ganze Schwinge am Hauptlager lösen?


----------



## Schwobenflyer (18. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Auf der linken Seite ist das Hauptlager bzw die Kettenstrebe so platziert, dass mein Innenlagerschlüssel von Shimano nicht passt. Hat jemand ne einfache Idee? Dämpfer demontieren ist Dank Torx ohne Werkzeugkauf auch nicht möglich. Die ganze Schwinge am Hauptlager lösen?



Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen.


----------



## zr0wrk (18. April 2017)

'nen 40er Torx sollte man dennoch besitzen. In diesem Fall ist aber "Luft raus" tatsächlich der einfachere Weg. Danach braucht man natürlich 'ne Dämpferpumpe.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Danke euch. Top Idee. Hat sich aber erledigt, da wie sich raustellte der Rahmen wohl nicht zum Aufbau vorbereitet ist. Zwei M8000 Innenlager im Arsch. Muss also sowieso zum Profi zwecks Gewinde nachscheiden. Sowas hab ich ewig nicht erlebt. Mega Abturn.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Danke euch. Top Idee. Hat sich aber erledigt, da wie sich raustellte der Rahmen wohl nicht zum Aufbau vorbereitet ist. Zwei M8000 Innenlager im Arsch. Muss also sowieso zum Profi zwecks Gewinde nachscheiden. Sowas hab ich ewig nicht erlebt. Mega Abturn.


und du hast wirklich links links und rechts rechts reingeschraubt und dran gedacht, dass rechts linksgewinde ist?


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Ich habe sicher schon 30 mal BSA Lager eingeschraubt. Ist das Steuerrohr auch nicht geplant?  Den Steuersatz habe nämlich eingepresst. Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Comfortbiker (18. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Ich habe sicher schon 30 mal BSA Lager eingeschraubt. Ist das Steuerrohr auch nicht geplant?  Den Steuersatz habe nämlich eingepresst. Mal sehen wie lange das gut geht.


...1000 mal ist nichts passiert... [emoji6] 

Der Rahmen war super vorbereitet...die Lager gingen leicht mit der Hand einzuschrauben, gefettet natürlich.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Natürlich habe ich auch Teflonfett benutzt. Der Rahmen ist raw. Das Gehäuse sieht auch nicht scharfkantig plan geschnitten aus.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. April 2017)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich auch Teflonfett benutzt. Der Rahmen ist raw. Das Gehäuse sieht auch nicht scharfkantig plan geschnitten aus.


Dann kontaktier doch einfach mal Alutech


----------



## Schwobenflyer (18. April 2017)

Ruf morgen früh gleich an die haben 100% eine Lösung für dich.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Ich will die Kiste fertig kriegen. Da lass ich es lieber nachschneiden, bevor ich den hin und herschicke. Bin auch ab 2. Mai weg. Da brauch ich das Rad.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Ich bin nicht 100 % sauer. Mich nervt nur der Aufwand. Vielleicht hatte auch die Lagerschale ne Macke. Drum hab ich hier gefragt, wie eure Erfahrungen sind. Produkt gefällt erstmal.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (18. April 2017)

Aber das Beste war der Tipp mit dem Luft ablassen. Manchmal sieht man echt den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.  Haha.


----------



## nuts (19. April 2017)

Moin, 
die Rahmen sind natürlich zum Aufbau (Steuerrohr, Innenlager sauber und plan)vorbereitet - wenn bei Deinem etwas nicht passt, ist Alutech die einzige Anlaufstelle, aber da wird sich definitiv eine Lösung finden!

Den Trick mit dem Luft ablassen hätten wir im Montage-Video noch zeigen können, auch wenn er ehrlich gesagt (je nach Dämpfer) recht unangenehm ist, da sich die Dämpfer häufig nicht komplett entleeren lassen, weshalb man den Rahmen dann immer noch leicht komprimieren muss und man dann immer noch eher schlecht mit dem Werkzeug dran kommt. 

Grüße, hoffe Du kriegst heute ne vernünftige Antwort.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. April 2017)

Mein Fox Float X zieht sich regelrecht zusammen, wenn ich die Luft ablasse. Die Lagerschale wird so ganz von selbst freigegeben. Aber auch wenn das nicht passiert, lässt sich ein Dämpfer mit wenig Luft leichter kompromieren als einer, der unter hohem Druck steht. Dann muss man den Rahmen halt noch mit 'nem Gurt zusammenhalten oder so.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (19. April 2017)

nuts schrieb:


> Moin,
> die Rahmen sind natürlich zum Aufbau (Steuerrohr, Innenlager sauber und plan)vorbereitet - wenn bei Deinem etwas nicht passt, ist Alutech die einzige Anlaufstelle, aber da wird sich definitiv eine Lösung finden!
> 
> Den Trick mit dem Luft ablassen hätten wir im Montage-Video noch zeigen können, auch wenn er ehrlich gesagt (je nach Dämpfer) recht unangenehm ist, da sich die Dämpfer häufig nicht komplett entleeren lassen, weshalb man den Rahmen dann immer noch leicht komprimieren muss und man dann immer noch eher schlecht mit dem Werkzeug dran kommt.
> ...


Das Gehäuse wurde bei Hibike in einer spontan OP kurz nachgeschnitten und dann ging das Lager rein. Alles gut jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 195305 (22. April 2017)

Wie sind denn so eure Erfahrungen mit den raw Rahmen? Bildet sich da irgendwelche Patina? Mein Plan war erst im Winter als Projekt schön bunt zu pulvern.


----------



## veraono (23. April 2017)

RAW = RAW = weder noch


----------



## Deleted 195305 (23. April 2017)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der RAW Rahmen mit Klarlack Versiegelt ist ?
> 
> lg


Nein. Der Rahmen ist grob gebürstet. Was auch vollkommen ok ist. Schließlich ist er 100 eur billiger. Ich habe nur nach zwei Ausfahrten das Gefühl, dass er schon anläuft und frage mich, wie eilig man ihn pulvern muss.


----------



## zr0wrk (24. April 2017)

Wenn du ihn eine Saison gefahren bist, wirst du ihn wohl vor dem Pulvern noch mal strahlen lassen müssen. Das werden sie dir in dem Lackierbetrieb schon sagen. Aber das kostet ja nun auch nicht die Welt, oder?


----------



## schoeppi (24. April 2017)

lempi2710 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob der RAW Rahmen mit Klarlack Versiegelt ist ?
> 
> lg



Deswegen heisst das ja RAW, weil Lack drauf ist.....


----------



## S1Fahrer (26. April 2017)

Canyon hat zb sein 2013 er Strive in Raw *ab Werk *mit einer Klarlackschicht versehen.Auch Cinelli versiegelt seine Raw Rahmen. O-ton: Der Look ist bewusst RAW gewählt und gibt einen Einblick auf die qualitativen Schweißnähte, *versiegelt* wurde der Rahmen mit einem Klarlack.
Mein Banshee Spitfire in Raw ist ebenfalls *ab Werk* mit Klarlack versiegelt.
Achso,das aktuelle Rose Granite Chief in Raw hat ebenfalls eine Klarlackversiegelung 
Von daher ist die Frage ob der ICB 2.0 Rahmen auch ab Werk versiegelt wurde absolut legitim,zumal der Rahmen ja fertig montiert ausgeliefert wird.

Schoeppi,du bist und bleibst ein Kleingeist,keine Frage.Informiere dich doch lieber erstmal im Vorfeld bevor du in die Tasten haust.


----------



## schoeppi (26. April 2017)

Gääähn.....


----------



## S1Fahrer (26. April 2017)

.


----------



## skask (26. April 2017)

Und, ist jetzt Klarlack drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (26. April 2017)

Nö, ist ja RAW.


----------



## S1Fahrer (26. April 2017)

Schoeppi mag einfach nicht verstehen das zahlreiche als* RAW* deklarierte Rahmen ab Werk schon versiegelt/Lackiert sind.
Macht aber nix....

@skask  der IBC 2.0 ist leider nicht versiegelt.Aber dann ergibt das halt nach einiger Zeit eine "schöne" Patina.


----------



## zr0wrk (26. April 2017)

S1Fahrer schrieb:


> Schoeppi mag einfach nicht verstehen das zahlreiche als* RAW* deklarierte Rahmen ab Werk schon versiegelt/Lackiert sind.


Das ist ja hier nun aber unerheblich, denn der ICB2-Rahmen kommt nackt, gebürstet und unlackiert. Kleinere Macken lassen sich mit Schleifvlies überarbeiten, aber klar verändert der unbehandelte Rahmen mit der Zeit seine Optik. Das kann man mögen oder nicht. 

Ich finde ja für diese Art Oberflächen semitransparente Lasurlacke ganz cool, so dass unter dem Lack die rohe Optik des Metalls weiter sichtbar bleibt. Auf meine Nachfrage bei einigen Lackierbetrieben hin wurde mir erzählt, dass der gefahrene Rahmen vor dem Pulvern mit so einem Lasurlack nochmals gestrahlt und dann (der Optik wegen) eben auch neu gebürstet werden müsse, weil sie sonst die gleichmäßige Farbqualität nicht garantieren könnten.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. April 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht wer hier was nicht versteht, aber ich hab meinen Raw Nicolai Rahmen in schwarz eloxiert genommen...

G.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (26. April 2017)

Ich finde es eben net unerheblich ob ein raw Rahmen Nackisch oder versiegelt ist.Das macht schon ein Unterschied.
So weit ich weiß wird der Großteil der raw Gestelle tatsächlich mit Klarlack versehen.
Ich fände es außerdem gut wenn ein Anbieter angibt ob der Rahmen tatsächlich gänzlich unbehandelt ist oder eben mit Lack versiegelt ist.
Meine Erfahrung mit nackten Raw Rahmen ist net so prickelnd.
Aber ist halt wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Comfortbiker (26. April 2017)

Warum gehen die Klarlack Lackierten unter "RAW" über die Theke?...ist nicht logisch für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (26. April 2017)

Da ist was dran.Unter Raw verstehe ich auch im Regelfall blank.Wird aber von den Herstellern nicht immer so gehandhabt.Größtenteils sind die als Raw bezeichneten Rahmen klar Beschichtet.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. April 2017)

Der wichtigste Punkt ist doch, dass die raw Rahmen einen Hunni billiger sind und du das Geld in ein eigenes Konzept stecken kannst. Du willst raw mit Klarlack? Geh zum Pulverer...
Meine Frage zielte halt darauf ab, ob es bis zum Saisonende ernste Verwesungen geben könnte.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (26. April 2017)

Ja das blanke Gestell kostet nen Hunni weniger.Ich finde es aber sinnfrei den blanken Rahmen schon montiert zu liefern.Ich zb würde den Rahmen dann erst auseinanderpflücken müssen und nach meinem Gusto weiterbehandeln. Entweder Klarlack drauf oder Farbig Pulvern usw.
Sinniger wäre es den Rahmen in Einzelteilen zu liefern.Meine Meinung.
Übrigens kann ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung sagen das blankes Alu nach einiger Zeit fies aussieht.Daher versehen die meisten Hersteller die Raw Rahmen mit Klarlack.Da bleibt das rohe optisch schön erhalten ohne das der Bock gammelig wirkt.
Klar,man kann das rohe Alu mit zb never dull regelmäßig aufarbeiten.Will ich aber net. Hab ich seit 1996 etliche male hinter mir. Nö. Mag ich net.
Ich find Alutech hätte in der Artikelbeschreibung dazu etwas schreiben können.
Egal,Klarlack drauf und das Teil bleibt längerfristig ansehnlich.
Es scheint ja auch Freunde des used look zu geben.Da kann man dann das Teil vor sich hingammeln lassen.Die Patina ist ja eigentlich nur ne Oxy Schicht.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (26. April 2017)

Das Teil ist doch ruckzuck zerlegt? Wenn er nicht aufgebaut geliefert wird, wie soll Alutech dann Qualität garantieren? Ich finde es prima, die Wahl zu haben. Klar pulvern kostet den Hersteller Geld. Dann ist nix mit Hunni. Hier entschied man sich, drei eloxierte Rahmen anzubieten und einen zum Selbermachen.


----------



## veraono (26. April 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> ...Ich finde es aber sinnfrei den blanken Rahmen schon montiert zu liefern....
> Sinniger wäre es den Rahmen in Einzelteilen zu liefern...
> ...Ich find Alutech hätte in der Artikelbeschreibung dazu etwas schreiben können...


Also ich finde den Wortsinn  von “RAW“  unzweideutig. Auch wenn da manch andere Hersteller mehr draus machen als das Wort verheisst,  wüsste ich nicht warum man jetzt ausgerechnet hier, wo die Bezeichnung “RAW“ ja absolut korrekt ist, nun explizit darauf hinweisen müsste, dass “ RAW“ auch wirklich RAW und absolut unmissverständlich 100% RAW bedeutet?

Aber die Diskussion hier dreht sich doch längst im Kreis, ist  ja jetzt eigentlich alles 100% klar.
EDIT: Und zum Thema zerlegte Rahmen verschicken , lese man sich die Erfahrungen aus dem ersten ICB durch.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (27. April 2017)

Ja,verrückt oder ? Bei Raw sollte man eigentlich an unbehandelt denken.Blank. Nackisch. Das wird aber bei den meisten Herstellern nicht so gehandhabt.Da gibts unter der Bezeichnung Raw tatsächlich einen versiegelten Rahmen.Wird leider auch nicht so angegeben.
Ich denke daher gings in der Ursprungsfrage. Ist der ICB beschichtet wie bei den anderen Herstellern oder nicht.Er ist es nicht.
Man kann sich wohl net an den Angaben der Hersteller dazu orientieren.

Ok,Thema ist durch.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. April 2017)

Die eigentliche Frage war am Sonntagvormittag schon geklärt. Der Rest waren dreieinhalb Tage Internetrauschen.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (27. April 2017)

Dann kann man getrost 95% der Beiträge hier im IBC als Internetrauschen betrachten.
Bestes Beispiel zb die endlosen Debatten im Reifen Thread usw.
Wenn man das Forum nach "sinnvollen" Beiträgen filtern möchte könnte man es getrost dichtmachen


----------



## Comfortbiker (27. April 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Dann kann man getrost 95% der Beiträge hier im IBC als Internetrauschen betrachten.
> Bestes Beispiel zb die endlosen Debatten im Reifen Thread usw.
> Wenn man das Forum nach "sinnvollen" Beiträgen filtern möchte könnte man es getrost dichtmachen


...für dich sind es 95%, für mich vielleicht 50%, je nachdem was einem interessiert [emoji57]
Edit...
Die Endlosdiskussionen entstehen auch schnell, weil oft fragen gestellt werden,  die auf der selben Seite oder kurz vorher schon beantwortet worden.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (27. April 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ...für dich sind es 95%, für mich vielleicht 50%, je nachdem was einem interessiert [emoji57]



 Das ist wohl wahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (28. April 2017)

Das bei den anderen Herstellern ist dann aber nur "RAW look"


----------



## isargriller (4. Mai 2017)

Auf der Hundegassirunde heute morgen ist mir am Hinterrad ein Klingeln aufgefallen. 
Also habe ich vorhin mal das (Obergeschoss)-Hinterrad rausgenommen und - siehe da: mir fällt gleich die gesamte Ritzel-Kassette entgegen!
Also nehme ich erst mal die Kassette auseinander, um sie dann wieder richtig zu montieren. Damit ich auch ja keinen Fehler mache, suche ich mir eine Anleitung, in der etwas von einem "e13 Innenlager-Werkzeug (im Lieferumfang der Kassette)" steht.
Interessant!
War bei Euch dieses Werkzeug dabei?
25 Nm sind mit der freien Hand wohl eher schwierig darstellbar.
Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## zr0wrk (4. Mai 2017)

Ich meine, das Teil war dabei. Zumindest habe ich eins, denn sonst hätte ich das Innenlager ja nicht montieren können. 

Die Kassette war auf dem LRS schon drauf. Allerdings hatte ich auch das Phänomen, dass sich der Ring zur Fixierung der Kassette nach einigen Dutzend Kilometern gelöst hatte und das Ganze klingelte. Danach habe ich den einmal ordentlich festgezogen und seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## 115kgbiker (15. Mai 2017)

Frage an die anderen Obergeschoss Fahrer. Geht um die e13 TRSr Kurbel.

Ist es normal, dass man bei demontierter Kurbel und gelöstem Kettenblatt/Spider die Kurbelachse im Kurbelarm bewegen kann? 
Zum besseren Verständnis hab ich ein kurze Video gemacht.

http://mtbn.ws/v114y


----------



## zr0wrk (15. Mai 2017)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass man bei demontierter Kurbel und gelöstem Kettenblatt/Spider die Kurbelachse im Kurbelarm bewegen kann?


Nope, ist bei mir nicht so. Hatte meine e*13-Kurbel auch kürzlich demontiert.


----------



## Mazimm (19. Mai 2017)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Frage an die anderen Obergeschoss Fahrer. Geht um die e13 TRSr Kurbel.
> 
> Ist es normal



Ne, bei mir ist das auch fix.
Aber dafür sind die Stellen wie die Lager drauf laufen etwas abgescheuert was mit sorgen macht.


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Mai 2017)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Aber dafür sind die Stellen wie die Lager drauf laufen etwas abgescheuert was mit sorgen macht.


Ja, das hatte mich auch gewundert. Die Lagerschalen, also die äußeren Flächen, wo die Kurbel drauf läuft, haben Schleifspuren. Aber ich habe nicht den Eindruck gehabt, dass man da bei der Montage was anders machen kann. Es gibt dort einfach einen Kontakt zwischen Kurbel und Lagerschale. Naja, ich habe es mal jetzt nicht so sehr vorgespannt und ein bisschen Fett dazwischen gemacht. Aber ich werde das auch im Auge behalten.


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Mai 2017)

wie bekomme ich denn diese zweigeteilten Gleitlagerbuchsen raus


----------



## LC4Fun (26. Mai 2017)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich denn diese zweigeteilten Gleitlagerbuchsen raus



Mit Geduld, die sitzen nur etwas stramm... 

Aber die Lager....  Ich habe versucht meine "einrastenden-Rost-Lager" rauszuholen (ehemals Rillenkugellager). Das erste war mit zwei Klopfer draussen. Das zweite hat sich so widersetzt, dass ich den großen Hammer holte. Ende vom Lied: Ich glaube, ich habe es nicht raus - aber Angst den Lagersitz beschädigt zu haben. Jedenfalls habe ich den Hinterbau kurzentschlossen samt dem "Antiknarz-Kit" zu Alutech eingeschickt. Ich hoffe die können mein Baby schnell heile machen :-(




 

 Konkrete Frage: Was ist ein guter Werkzeugsatz um diese (und andere) Rahmenlager raus und wieder rein zu pressen? 

Danke,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 115kgbiker (6. Juni 2017)

Meine Kurbel habe ich eingeschickt und sie wurde anstandslos ersetzt.


----------



## zr0wrk (6. Juni 2017)

115kgbiker schrieb:


> Meine Kurbel habe ich eingeschickt und sie wurde anstandslos ersetzt.


An Alutech oder an e*13?


----------



## Deleted 426828 (6. Juni 2017)

Ich habe auch etwas (gebraucht) beim Orion Erotikversand eingeschickt.Habe aber leider nichts ersetzt bekommen.Und was ist nun ?


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Juni 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Ich habe auch etwas (gebraucht) beim Orion-Erotikversand eingeschickt. Habe aber leider nichts ersetzt bekommen. Und was ist nun?


Was soll sein? Musst du dir halt ein neues Höschen bestellen, wenn deine Eltern mal wieder vergessen, das Internet im Kinderzimmer abzuschalten.


----------



## 115kgbiker (7. Juni 2017)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> An Alutech oder an e*13?


Hab mich direkt an e*13 gewendet.


----------



## Mazimm (8. Juni 2017)

Hat zufällig von euch wer schon mit Volumspacer am Fox Float X herumgespielt ? Bzw. hat jemand welche ab zu geben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyko (25. Juni 2017)

Ist jemand im besitz von Vektordaten vom ICBdesign? Ich will mir gern die Decals in Farbe plotten lassen. THX


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Juni 2017)

pyko schrieb:


> Ist jemand im besitz von Vektordaten vom ICBdesign?


Die Frage hab ich hier und bei Alutech schon mehrmals gestellt, ohne je eine Antwort bekommen zu haben.


----------



## Sebb85 (9. Oktober 2017)

ich fahre ein Erdgeschoss mit dem Monarch Dämpfer und bin auch recht zufrieden. Aber dennoch würde ich gerne einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, der etwas mehr Kontrolle bietet wenn es rumpeliger wird. Meine typischen Strecken sind die Trails in Freiburg, Schwarzwald, Vogesen etc. Ich wiege so ca 75kg.

Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem CC Inline oder sogar mit dem coil?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (9. Oktober 2017)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> ich fahre ein Erdgeschoss mit dem Monarch Dämpfer und bin auch recht zufrieden. Aber dennoch würde ich gerne einen anderen Dämpfer ausprobieren, der etwas mehr Kontrolle bietet wenn es rumpeliger wird. Meine typischen Strecken sind die Trails in Freiburg, Schwarzwald, Vogesen etc. Ich wiege so ca 75kg.
> 
> Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem CC Inline oder sogar mit dem coil?





 

 

 

Ich habe einiges durch. 
Evtl kann ich dir helfen. Ist aber schon ein recht komplexes Thema
Bist Du auch aus Freiburg? 
Kennen wir uns vielleicht?


----------



## Sebb85 (10. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke nicht, bin eher in den Regionen Aschaffenburg/Baden-Baden unterwegs.
An sich bin ich mit dem Hinterbau (und mit dem bike sowieso) sehr zufrieden. Aber man bastelt ja auch gerne 
Gerade bei schnellen, rumpeligen Trails kommt der Hinterbau mit der Pike+awk nicht mehr ganz mit.
Da ich noch ein CC Inline zuhause habe, den ich umbauen lassen müsste für die richtige EBL, wäre es interessant ob sich die Investition lohnt. Man liest über die Kombination recht wenig. Beim coil wäre interessant, ob der Hinterbau progressiv genug ist und nicht durch den Federweg rauscht.


----------



## LC4Fun (10. Oktober 2017)

Sebb85 schrieb:


> Gibt es Erfahrungen mit dem ... coil?



Ist die Auslenkung (heisst das so?) unserer Hinterbauten so progressiv, dass man sinnvoll nen Coil einsetzen kann?

LG,
Holger


----------



## Trail-Trialer (10. Oktober 2017)

Mein dhx rc4 ist von markus klausmann speziell an den hinterbau abgestimmt. (Fast kolben und andere shims)
Funktioniert sehr sehr gut. 
Ich will nix anderes mehr fahren


----------



## Sebb85 (10. Oktober 2017)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Mein dhx rc4 ist von markus klausmann speziell an den hinterbau abgestimmt. (Fast kolben und andere shims)
> Funktioniert sehr sehr gut.
> Ich will nix anderes mehr fahren


Das klingt ja interessant, schau ich mir mal an. Kannst du noch ewas zum Inline im Vergleich sagen? Update lohnenswert? Wie hat er sich gemacht im Vergleich zum originalen Fox?

Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail-Trialer (10. Oktober 2017)

Den inline mochte ich eigentlich garnicht mehr.
Für mich war der druckausgleich zwischen pos und neg zu stark zu spüren und sensibel war er mir auch nicht genug. Der neue besitzer sagte mir aber das er viel besser als sein monarch wäre. Diesen bin ich nie gefahren.
Der dpx mit cors air ist meine 2te wahl. Viel besser als der inline.


----------



## ONE78 (11. Oktober 2017)

mein icb (stahl ) hat jetzt auch nen coil dämpfel verpasst bekommen. hatte vorher den inline drin. der hat jetzt angefangen zu schmatzen und der climb switch funktionierte auch nicht mehr. hab jetzt (leider) erst eine testfahrt unternehmen können, aber der coil fühlt sich gut an. deutlich straffer bzw mehr pepp (kann natürlich auch an der federhärte liegen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (11. Oktober 2017)

Interessant, ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust auf Stahlfeder. Einen Inline coil hat noch keiner im icb getestet, oder? Der soll im Gegensatz zum Inline Air sehr zuverlässig sein. Im Ghost und Last funktioniert er wohl richtig gut. Ich konnte das im Last leider nur mit zu weicher Feder testen...naja, das war halt zu fluffig


----------



## goshawk (18. Oktober 2017)

Hi, gibt es jemand der zuerst einen Luftdämpfer hatte und dann umgestiegen ist auf einen Coil? Was hat sich verbessert? Ich interessiere mich dafür aus dem Hinterbau gerade in ruppigeren Abschnitten mehr raus zu holen.
Hab momentan den FOX Float X drin.


----------



## Mazimm (19. Oktober 2017)

goshawk schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es jemand der zuerst einen Luftdämpfer hatte und dann umgestiegen ist auf einen Coil? Was hat sich verbessert? Ich interessiere mich dafür aus dem Hinterbau gerade in ruppigeren Abschnitten mehr raus zu holen.
> Hab momentan den FOX Float X drin.



Wie gehts es dir mit dem fox allgemein mit dem abstimmen?

Also ich hab 70kg kampfgewicht den größt möglichen Volumspaxer drin und bin auf 190 psi. Rauscht trotz dem noch öfter durch was aber um einiges besser gewordn is gegen den kleineren spacer.
Mit etwas mehr Luft wird dieser wieder zu hart und harmoniert nicht mehr mit der Gabel.

Hab jetzt überlegt ob ich diesen zum shimmg sende.

Oder bin ich zu doof für das setup 

Wie geht es euch ?




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## goshawk (19. Oktober 2017)

hmm... also im Adamskostüm sind es 72 kg. Im Float X hab ich so ca 175/180psi drinnen. Vorne arbeitet die 34er in der 150er Variante. Volumenspacer hab ich keine ausgetauscht, also so wie ab Werk. SAG beträgt bei mir mit 17mm dann 30%. Im Open mode adjust habe ich den Einsteller auf 1, also softer.
In dieser Einstellung sind z.B. Drops, mit anständiger Landung, bis zu 1,5m, ohne spürbaren Durchschlag, drinnen. Damit bin ich im Schwarzwald z. B. am Kandel unterwegs. Vor 3 Wochen war ich damit in Südtirol in den Dolomiten am "Sennes" unterwegs. Ansonsten bin ich nicht so der Springer, seltener Vertriding, eher Trails fetzten, auch mal mit ordentlichem Gerümpel aus Steinen und Wurzel.
Hier merkt man natürlich das der Hinterbau der Gabel etwas unterlegen ist, aber Durchschläge habe ich eigentlich nie. Nur einmal richtig laut.Es ging ein steileres Stück runter, unten durch ein schmalen Bach mit sofortiger Gegenböschung, da war die Kompression wohl ziemlich heftig.


----------



## isargriller (20. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder ein Gedankensprung: 
Es wird Winter und hier liegt immer noch das komplette Antiknarzkit inkl. Huberbuchsen. 

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen, die Dinger in mein Bike zu bauen? Traue mir nicht zu, die Lager zerstörungsfrei auszubauen. 
Bin aus München, aber mobil und z.B. Ende November im Erzgebirge unterwegs. 
Alles weitere evtl. per PN
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir das in diesem Jahr noch hinbekämen.
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende!
lg
Markus


----------



## LC4Fun (23. Oktober 2017)

wenn Deine Mobilität bis Heilbronn reicht, kannst gerne meine Sachlochaustreiber nutzen, die ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Lagerwechsel am ICB Hinterbau gekauft habe


----------



## zr0wrk (25. Oktober 2017)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> (...) meine Sacklochaustreiber (...), die ich nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Lagerwechsel am ICB Hinterbau gekauft habe.


Hast du sie schon erfolgreich verwendet? Welche hast du gekauft?


----------



## 19gerdi92 (7. November 2017)

Knarzproblematik seit geraumer Zeit auch bei mir, kurzer Erfahrungsbericht.

Kaufdatum des Rahmens mit Dämpfer war im November 2016. 

Eigentlich schon mit Anti-Knarz-Kit ausgeliefert fing es noch kurzer Zeit auch schon bei mir an. Gefettet, geölt, gesäubert, auf richtigem Drehmoment montiert, andere Knarzquellen ausgeschlossen bleibt nur noch eine übrig. 

Bin nun dabei die Lösung von @Comfortbiker umzusetzen allerdings ohne die Teile für die Kugellager weil ich davon ausgehe das diese ja schon durch das verbaute Anti-Knarz-Kit ab Werk optimiert wurden. Außerdem bin ich mir ziemlich sicher das Knarzen aus der Dämpferbefestigung zu vernehmen. Lager werde ich dennoch zusätzlich auf Funktion prüfen. 

Alutech ist wegen der Bolzen angeschrieben (kleines Tuning mit den Titanbolzen), ich warte auf eine Antwort. Danach kommt die Bestellung beim Huber.  

Ich werde dann mal weiter berichten ...


----------



## LC4Fun (8. November 2017)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Mein dhx rc4 ist von markus klausmann speziell an den hinterbau abgestimmt. (Fast kolben und andere shims)



...blöd gefragt: Er hat Dir nen Dämpfer anhand der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus abgestimmt? Oder warst Du vor Ort und hats ihn Dein Bike vermessen lassen? Oder einfach formuliert: Können wir ihn jetzt anrufen und sagen, wir möchten das selbe wie Du kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (9. November 2017)

Bei mir hat das mit der Lösung von Comfortbiker + Plastikhülsen und Distanzscheibe geklappt. Plastikhülsen und Distanzscheibe war ja glaube ich das Antiknarzkit. Seit über einem Jahr knarzfrei und die Huber Buchsen halten auch 1a. Ich fahr so ungefähr 1x pro Woche mit dem Bike bei jedem Wetter.


----------



## LC4Fun (10. November 2017)

> ...Lösung von Comfortbiker...



kann mir bitte jemand kurz auf die Sprünge helfen? Ich seh auch mit der Suche den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...


----------



## isargriller (10. November 2017)

@Comfortbiker hat die Knarzursachen als erster identifiziert und die Buchsenlösung (vulgo: Huberbuchsen) konstruiert
(wenn ich das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe)

Ergänzung: ab Seite 23 in diesem Thread


----------



## Comfortbiker (11. November 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?posts/13968151

...so in dem Zeitraum etwa wurde heiß diskutiert. 

Die Lösung (bei mir mit RockShox) funktioniert bis jetzt tadellos ... auch nach einigen straffen Parkbesuchen.


----------



## memyselfundRadl (13. November 2017)

also bei knarzt es immer wieder mal. Gerade so nach 10-15 km fängt es wieder an, und am nächsten tag ist es wieder verschwunden. Ich leb inzwischen einfach damit und gut ist. Der hobel hat jetzt über 1000km runter, und den einen oder anderen höhenmeter vernichtet. Letztens war ich damit am Gardasee. Natürlich grad zu den liteville user tagen. Ich befürchte das ich im Frühjahr nen litevile fahre.. mal gucken ^^


----------



## 19gerdi92 (13. November 2017)

@meyselfundRadl hast du die Anti-Knartzlösung von Comfortbiker verbaut? ... Hab mir zwar das ganze Thema durchgelesen bin mir bei dir aber nicht mehr sicher. 

Ich hab mittlerweile die Lager am Hinterbau überprüft, scheinen alle vier am Ende ihrer Lebenszeit angekommen zu sein. Hackeln beim Drehen, mal schauen ob ich die gleich mit austausche ... eigentlich hab ich keine Lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pauing (14. November 2017)

Ich hatte mir noch so eine Schraube gegönnt, um den Bolzen hinten nicht einkleben zu müssen. Bei dem Rahmen hat man keine Chance die Bolzenschraube von oben zu kontern. Deshalb meinte Comfortbiker, dass man den Bolzen einkleben sollte. Die Lösung mit dem Einkleben fand ich nicht so toll. So geht es ohne Kleber


----------



## nippelspanner (14. November 2017)

@pauing: Ich bin verwirrt. 
Mach mal bitte ein Foto, wo du diese Schraube wie verwendest. 
Bin nämlich auch gerade dabei, die Lager zu tauschen und das AK-Kit zu verbauen.
Danke!


----------



## pauing (16. November 2017)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> @pauing: Ich bin verwirrt.
> Mach mal bitte ein Foto, wo du diese Schraube wie verwendest.
> Bin nämlich auch gerade dabei, die Lager zu tauschen und das AK-Kit zu verbauen.
> Danke!


----------



## nippelspanner (17. November 2017)

Ah, OK!
Hat sich das bei euch denn gelöst?
Ich habe einfach einen Tropfen Schraubensicherung mit auf´s Gewinde gegeben.


----------



## Comfortbiker (17. November 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir noch so eine Schraube gegönnt, um den Bolzen hinten nicht einkleben zu müssen. Bei dem Rahmen hat man keine Chance die Bolzenschraube von oben zu kontern. Deshalb meinte Comfortbiker, dass man den Bolzen einkleben sollte. Die Lösung mit dem Einkleben fand ich nicht so toll. So geht es ohne Kleber


...nicht den Bolzen habe ich eingeklebt, sondern nur eine der Adapterscheiben. Den Bolzen habe ich nur mit Schraubensicherungslack gesichert, wie es sich gehört.

Zitat:
"eine der beiden Adapterscheiben musste ich einkleben damit sie kein Spiel hat."
...das sind die auf der Zeichnung grünen Teile. Die bleiben, sollten fest in der Dämpfeverlängerung stecken.


----------



## pauing (20. November 2017)

Ahh ok, bei meinem S Rahmen hatte man keine Chance die Inbusschraube oben zu greifen. Zumindest hatte ich keinen Schlüssel, der da rein gepasst hat. Daher hatte ich die obere Schraube einfach ausgetauscht.


----------



## Comfortbiker (20. November 2017)

pauing schrieb:


> Ahh ok, bei meinem S Rahmen hatte man keine Chance die Inbusschraube oben zu greifen. Zumindest hatte ich keinen Schlüssel, der da rein gepasst hat. Daher hatte ich die obere Schraube einfach ausgetauscht.


Ah, deswegen. 
In dem Fall hättest du die Dämpferverlängerung komplett vom Rahmen nehmen und den Dämpfer seperat daran schrauben können. Dann beides komplett in den Rahmen montieren...fertig.


----------



## pauing (20. November 2017)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ah, deswegen.
> In dem Fall hättest du die Dämpferverlängerung komplett vom Rahmen nehmen und den Dämpfer seperat daran schrauben können. Dann beides komplett in den Rahmen montieren...fertig.


Das wäre auch ein Workaround gewesen


----------



## pyko (22. November 2017)

Hey Icb`ler , ich will auf meinen Titan-elox ICB Rahmen etwas Frabe bringen.
Da ich bald im Besitz eines Schneidplotters bin möchte ich die gebürsteten Schriftzüge und das Alutechlogo am Steuerrohr aus farbiger Folie Schneidplotten.
Das icb 2.0 Logo habe ich in einem Fotoalbum schon gefunden. 
Den Schriftzug am Unterrohr kann ich nur als 3d rendering finden.
Der Link der zur Designvorlage führte funktioniert leider nicht mehr, vielleicht hat das ja noch jemand auf seiner Platte.
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/0...rafiken-und-oberflaechenbeschichtung-gefragt/

User mowood der das Design erstellt hat, habe ich auch schon geschrieben...leider ohne erfolg.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch helfen.
mfg pyko


----------



## zr0wrk (23. November 2017)

pyko schrieb:


> Da ich bald im Besitz eines Schneidplotters bin, möchte ich die gebürsteten Schriftzüge und das Alutechlogo am Steuerrohr aus farbiger Folie schneidplotten.


Ich habe direkt, als ich das Bike bekommen habe, bei Alutech nach Vektordateien für die Logos gefragt. Habe darauf nie eine Antwort bekommen. Wenn du den Kram als Plottdateien hast oder erstellt hast, wäre ich daran auch interessiert. Eventuell würde ich dir auch einfach einen Satz fertig geschnittener Logos abnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pyko (25. November 2017)

Wenn sich hier keiner mehr meldet, muss ich wohl mit dem Messschieber alles vermessen. Das kann zwar etwas dauern, ist aber eine schaffbare Fleißaufgabe...


----------



## Sebb85 (26. November 2017)

So, Projekt coil-Dämpfer abgeschlossen.
Habe mich für ein x fusion vector hlr entschieden wegen der einstellbaren Progression.

Fahrbericht folgt...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## LC4Fun (26. November 2017)

wie wird die "Einstellbare Progression" denn realisiert? Ist das eine (zusätzliche) Druckstufe im Dämpfer? Bzw. was unterscheidet ihn von anderen Coils? Danke, Holger


----------



## Mazimm (26. November 2017)

Freu mich auf den Fahrbericht 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyko (27. November 2017)

Und ein Foto vom kompletten Bike fände ich auch sehr interressant.


----------



## Sebb85 (27. November 2017)

Der Dämpfer kann zusätzlich über eine Luftkammer im piggy eingestellt werden. Der Luftdruck regelt das generelle Federungsverhalten und das Volumen der Luftkammer regelt das Verhalten am Ende des Federweges. Wie sich das genau auswirkt kann ich noch nicht sagen, komme frühestens am We zum fahren.

Ich habe leider nur ein Handy-Schnappschuss mit Luftdämpfer dabei.
Ist ein Erdgeschoss mit Dt Swiss 350/WTB Laufrädern, stealth Aufkleber (bis auf neuen Coildämpfer), Sixpack Lenker und awk





Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## pyko (30. November 2017)

Da haben wir ja schonmal das erste Foto für den vorher nachher vergleich.


----------



## pyko (3. Dezember 2017)

Der erste Plottversuch ist geglückt.
War jetzt erstmal eine Folie aus der Restekiste.
Da die gewünschte Folie noch nicht geliefert wurde.


----------



## foreigner (18. Dezember 2017)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> wie wird die "Einstellbare Progression" denn realisiert? Ist das eine (zusätzliche) Druckstufe im Dämpfer? Bzw. was unterscheidet ihn von anderen Coils? Danke, Holger



wie der Coil im ICB2 funktioniert bin ich auch gespannt.
Allerdings hatte beispielsweise der alte Fox DHX 5.0 das gleiche System im Piggy. Luftkammer im Piggy sind über Druck und Volumen einstellbar. So wird zusätzlich eine Luftfeder auf das System gebracht, die aber auf der Öldämpfung aufsitzt und den Ölfluss einschränkt.
War so ziemlich der schlechteste Dämpfer den ich je hatte. Ich hatte das Ding im 2009er Canyon Torque FRX mit 200mm. Da ging mein 1999er Giant ATX One mit rock shox superdeluxe Dämpfer mit 180mm deutlich besser. Ich hatte mit Canyon massive Durchrausch- und Durchschlagprobleme und das bei einem Rad was hinten heraus einfach leicht an Progression verloren hat, aber nichtmal regressiv war. Austausch damals gegen einen Bos Stoy mit passenden Shimstack und es war ein komplett anderes Bike, dessen Hinterbau allererste Sahne war.
Hatte man den Durchschlagschutz über die Luft und das Luftvolumen beim DHX 5.0 realisiert, ist vor allem eins passiert: Er wurde extrem bockig, unkomfortabel und schlecht ansprechend.
Anpassung über passenden Shimstack wie beim Bos, und das Ding geht seidenweich, aber ohne ansatzweise durchzurauschen.
Am besten funktionieren Stahlfederdämpfer allgemein, die mit möglichst geringem Druck im Ausgleichsbehälter laufen können (ohne dass es Kavitation im System gibt). Daher halte ich nix davon anderweitige Einstellungen über Drücke zu realisieren.

Wie der X-Fusion hier funktioniert, hängt letztendlich davon ab, wie gut der Shimstack und die Dämpfung zum ICB passen, ohne übermäßig Druck auf den Dämpfer pumpen zu müssen oder die Kammer stark zu verkleinern.

Es gibt auch andere Beispiele, bei denen Stahlfederdämpfer mit Bikes mit recht geringer Progression gut harmonieren. Nehmen wir beispielsweise ein Specialized Demo 2015-2017. Das Bike wurde mit Öhlins Dämpfer hoch gelobt, für seinen Hinterbau. Es war nicht das aller durchschlagsfesteste Bike für harte Drop-Aktionen oder extrem schnelle, hart Fahrer (deswegen im WC mit etwas progressiverer Anlenkung), aber für die allermeisten Fahrer funktionierte es super. Der Hinterbau ist kaum progressiv und wir reden hier von einem DH Bike. Also, wenn das Dämpfersetup passt, braucht es nicht zwingend zusätzliche Maßnahmen gegen Durchschläge, außer man will vor allem heftige Sprungaktionen machen. Da wäre das ICB ja aber eh nicht die allererste Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (19. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
bei mir sind endlich die Spacer für den Fox-Dämpfer angekommen.


 Also habe ich den Float auseinandergenommen und siehe da: da ist schon ein (gar nicht so kleiner) Spacer (im Bild der Schwarze) drin.


  Eigentlich wollte ich einen größeren einbauen, aber als nächste Hürde hat Fox dann ja noch eine Tabelle auf seiner Seite, welche gewisse Spacer unter bestimmten Bedingungen ausschließt. Gibt es da nicht auch einen Guide für Dummys? Habe bisher nichts gefunden.
Was fahren denn die anderen schwereren Fahrer für ein Fox-Setup?
Danke für Eure Hilfe und frohes Fest
Markus


PS: noch eine Frage zum Anti-Knarz: habt Ihr die vier Lager im Hinterbau nach dem Einbau der Scheibe auch wieder eingeklebt, oder nur eingepresst?

PPS: mit ein bisschen Suche und Umrechnerei habe ich endlich gecheckt, dass ich in dieser Tabelle: https://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=568 meinen Dämpfer als 7.875 2.25 LV wiederfinde. Dadurch darf ich also jeden Spacer nehmen. Aber was die Zahlen unter den Spacern bedeuten muss ich noch rausfinden - hat hier eigentlich noch niemand mit Spacern im ICB2.0 experimentiert, oder ist das der falsche Thread?


----------



## zr0wrk (19. Dezember 2017)

*Wieder* eingeklebt? Ich würde sagen, die waren auch im Auslieferungszustand nicht verklebt. Aber das wäre natürlich 'ne gute Erklärung dafür, dass sie so schwer raus gingen. 

Egal wie, jetzt sind sie nur eingepresst.


----------



## veraono (19. Dezember 2017)

foreigner schrieb:


> wie der Coil im ICB2 funktioniert bin ich auch gespannt.
> Allerdings hatte beispielsweise der alte Fox DHX 5.0 das gleiche System im Piggy. Luftkammer im Piggy sind über Druck und Volumen einstellbar. So wird zusätzlich eine Luftfeder auf das System gebracht, die aber auf der Öldämpfung aufsitzt und den Ölfluss einschränkt.
> War so ziemlich der schlechteste Dämpfer den ich je hatte. Ich hatte das Ding im 2009er Canyon Torque FRX mit 200mm. Da ging mein 1999er Giant ATX One mit rock shox superdeluxe Dämpfer mit 180mm deutlich besser. Ich hatte mit Canyon massive Durchrausch- und Durchschlagprobleme und das bei einem Rad was hinten heraus einfach leicht an Progression verloren hat, aber nichtmal regressiv war. Austausch damals gegen einen Bos Stoy mit passenden Shimstack und es war ein komplett anderes Bike, dessen Hinterbau allererste Sahne war.
> Hatte man den Durchschlagschutz über die Luft und das Luftvolumen beim DHX 5.0 realisiert, ist vor allem eins passiert: Er wurde extrem bockig, unkomfortabel und schlecht ansprechend.
> ...


Bei den DHX aus der von dir genannten Generation ist bekannt, dass die Druckstufe leider hoffnungslos unterdämpft war (gibt irgendwo einen ganzen Thread dazu), daran kann natürlich die Piggy-Druck und -Volumen Anpassung auch nichts ändern (hatte einen DHX Air im Nomad1 und ähnliche Probleme wie du,  entweder Durchrauschen oder bockig, hab ihn dann gegen einen ISX6 mit Shimstack getauscht).
Deshalb sind diese Anpassungs-Möglichkeiten aber ja nicht per se schlecht, sofern man weiß was man damit erreichen will und kann.


----------



## Sebb85 (14. Januar 2018)

So, jetzt kam ich mal zu einer anständigen Tour mit dem Coil Dämpfer. Sehr vielversprechend bisher! 

Bei schnellen Abfahrten liegt das Rad richtig gut! Der Hinterbau kann den schnellen Schlägen super folgen ohne im Federweg zu versinken bzw. zu verhärten.

Bei sprunglastigeren Strecken möchte ich das nächste mal die HSC etwas raus nehmen und das Luftvolumen verringern. Funktioniert aber jetzt auch schon ganz gut.

Der Hinterbau wippt beim fahren sehr wenig. Im Wiegetritt sieht das natürlich anders aus, fahr ich aber selten...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gesendet von meinem SM-J510FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sasse82 (13. Februar 2018)

Eine Frage an die Besitzer:

Wie robust ist das polierte Eloxal? Muss ich mir bei Stein- und Matschbeschuss schnell Sorgen um Kratzer machen oder ist die Oberfläche unempfindlich? Braucht man eine Schutzfolie oder geht es auch so?


----------



## pyko (13. Februar 2018)

Die polierten Oberflächen am Hinterbau und den Icb2.0 Schriftzug am Oberrohr, habe ich nicht abgeklebt. Sieht alles noch sehr gut aus. 
Das Unterrohr habe ich hingegen mit 3M folie geschützt. Gegen direkten Steinbeschuss hat es jede Oberfläche schwer.
Die Folie kostet nicht die Welt und ist in 15min drauf. Hab meine jetzt nach einem Jahr gewechselt.
Die hatte schon deutlich Spuren, dass würde ich dem Rahmen nicht zumuten wollen.
Kommt aber sicherlich darauf an wo und wie schnell man unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebb85 (13. Februar 2018)

So isses, beim Eloxal gibt es nix zu meckern

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail-Trialer (15. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Dämpfer? Ist speziell für den Hinterbau des ICB2 von Markus Klausmann abgestimmt und mit fast suspension kolben ausgestattet worden. Ist wirklich sehr wenig gefahren worden, da  der winter ja etwas zu früh kam.  Testen ist in der Nähe von Freiburg möglich.


----------



## Comfortbiker (21. Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit Leute,
hat jemand eine gute Lösung um diese Schlamm/Steinesammelspalte zwischen Schwinge und Tretlagergehäuse zu verschließen? ... natürlich frei beweglich.
An einem anderen Rahmen habe ich eine Kunststoff-Abdeckung als Zwischenlösung angebracht, ist mittlerweile aber schon 5 Jahre im Einsatz, und hat sich bewährt. Sieht leider nicht schön aus.
Ev. könnte man für's ICB 2.0 etwas in 3D zum Ankleben erstellen?
Lasst euren Gedanken freien Lauf! [emoji2]


----------



## Deleted 195305 (29. März 2018)

.


----------



## Mazimm (31. März 2018)

Hallo Leute,
Ich brauch auch mal wieder eure Hilfe.

Hab seit neuesten so ein knaxen direkt an dem Dämpferaufnahme am rahmen und nicht an der Umlenkwippe.
Bei jeder kleinen unebenheit knaxt es beim fahren.
Doch steig ich ab und versuch es zu reproduzieren ist das seh schwerr möglich.

Einzig wenn ich die ganze luft aus dem Dämpfer nehme und diesen ganz einfeder bis zum anschlug da kommt das knaxen direkt vor oder nach dem anschlag beim ein/ausfedern.

Hab den Dämpfer auch schon ausgebaut und gecheckt der macht keine Geräusche. Auch der Rahmen selbst ohne Dämpfer macht keine Geräusche wenn ich den Hinterbau bis anschlag hin und her bewege und auch belaste.

Anti-knarzt kit ist verbaut mit neuen lager, die laufen auch sauber und es horcht sich auch nicht an als würde es vom hinterbau oder der Wippe kommen.
Es ist eindeutig direkt an der Aufnahme am Rahmen wo der dämpfer vorne befestigt ist.

Hatt jemand einen Plan? Am Rahmen selbst konnte ich auch keinen Riss oder der Art entdecken.
Ein innen Verlegter zug ist es auch nicht die hab ich auch schon gelockert  damit sich hier nichts verspannen kann.

Einzig letzter umbau waren neues trettlager und Kurbel, die machen aber keine Geräusche bei Belastung.

Vl hatte jemand schon so ein Problem oder hat eine idee ?

Danke schon mal


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mazimm (12. April 2018)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich brauch auch mal wieder eure Hilfe.
> 
> Hab seit neuesten so ein knaxen direkt an dem Dämpferaufnahme am rahmen und nicht an der Umlenkwippe.
> ...



Hat sich erledigt 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zr0wrk (12. April 2018)

Mazimm schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt.


Was war es denn? Vielleicht hilft ja deine Erfahrung in naher oder ferner Zukunft jemand anderem.


----------



## Mazimm (17. April 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was war es denn? Vielleicht hilft ja deine Erfahrung in naher oder ferner Zukunft jemand anderem.



Ja klar sry.
Es lag an den Dämpferbuchsen.
Neue rein gemacht und nun ist wieder alles gut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## xcseb (30. April 2018)

isargriller schrieb:


> hat hier eigentlich noch niemand mit Spacern im ICB2.0 experimentiert, oder ist das der falsche Thread?


Hallo Isargriller, bist du hier schon weitergekommen? Ich plane auch gerade den originalen FOX Dämpfer etwas zu optimieren. Ich wiege mit Rucksack ca 90 Kilo und komme mit dem Dämpfer so wie er ist auch nicht weiter. Entweder ist er zu weich oder zu stramm, und er hat viel zu wenig Progression. Vielleicht kannt du schon von der Wirkung der Spacer berrichten. Ich wollte eigentlich einen größeren Spacer einbauen, wenn nun aber schon ein größerer eingebaut ist, wie viel Potential hat die Aktion dann noch? Ich würde Ihn dafür zum Service geben...

Viele Grüße, Seb


----------



## tatwagna (3. Mai 2018)

Servus,
hat jemand hier schon die Hinterbaulager der Dämpferverlängerung gewechselt? Wenn ja wie bekomme ich die Lager am besten aus dem Rahmen? Eine Möglichkeit wäre den Hinterbau leicht zu erwärmen. Sind die Lager durch einen Distanzring voneinander getrennt oder ist der Hinterbau an dieser Stelle nicht durchgängig?
Danke für Eure Hilfe
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebb85 (3. Mai 2018)

Die Hinterbaulager habe ich letztes Wochenende gewechselt  Zwischen den Lagern ist ein Steg, dh das äußere Lager muss nach außen und das innere Lager nach innen ausgetrieben werden. Ich habe mit einem Kupferdom und Hammer die Lager ausgeschlagen. Ging ganz gut!

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tatwagna (3. Mai 2018)

Was genau ist denn ein Kupferdom?


----------



## Sebb85 (3. Mai 2018)

Schnell getippt, meinte Kupferdorn...

Das ist einfach ein Kupferstab und ist etwas weicher um keine Macken zu schlagen bzw. den Lagersitz zu schonen. Ein Eisenstab sollte genauso funktionieren.

Optimal wäre ein Innenauszieher aber nach ein paar Schlägen bei gutem Gegenhalt des Hinterbaus waren die Lager auch so draußen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tatwagna (3. Mai 2018)

Gibt es unterschiedliche Ausführungen des ICB? wenn ich mein eines lager drehe dreht sich der Steg mit, was für eine Scheibe spricht  Wüsste gar nicht wie ich die Lager herausbekommen soll weil die Scheibe ja innen größer ist als der Innendurchmesser der Lager, da in die Lager noch die Gleitlager eingesetzt werden.


----------



## Sebb85 (3. Mai 2018)

Reden wir vom selben Lager, bezeichnet mit 2? Bevor die Lager raus können, müssen die schwarzen Distanzhülsen raus, bezeichnet mit 1.

Wenn die Zeichnung schlecht aufgelöst ist, kannst du das auf Crow.bike nachlesen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## AboAC (3. Mai 2018)

anonym12345 schrieb:


> Gibt es unterschiedliche Ausführungen des ICB? wenn ich mein eines lager drehe dreht sich der Steg mit, was für eine Scheibe spricht  Wüsste gar nicht wie ich die Lager herausbekommen soll weil die Scheibe ja innen größer ist als der Innendurchmesser der Lager, da in die Lager noch die Gleitlager eingesetzt werden.



Ist wahrscheinlich die Scheibe des Antiknarzkits:

https://alutech-cycles.com/IGUS-Gleitlager-Daempferverlaengerung-Antiknarz-Kit

Die wurden ja irgendwann serienmäßig verbaut. Im Rahmen selber ist nur der Steg. Wahrscheinlich musst du die Scheibe mit rauskloppen, im schlimmsten Fall brauchst du dann eine neue. Es geht aber auch ohne.

Ich habe mir meine Lager beim Händler für insgesamt 30€ tauschen lassen. Die Lager hatte ich selber mitgebracht, es waren aber dann die vier im Hinterbau und die beiden Hauptlager.

Gruß,
Andreas


----------



## tatwagna (3. Mai 2018)

Ja die beiden Lager meine ich auch, das ist möglich, dass das diese Scheibe aus dem Anti Knarz Kit ist, werde es mit erwährmen wahrscheinlich nochmal versuchen. Ansonsten auch in den Radladen gehen zum herausholen


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Mai 2018)

anonym12345 schrieb:


> Ja die beiden Lager meine ich auch, das ist möglich, dass das diese Scheibe aus dem Anti Knarz Kit ist, werde es mit erwährmen wahrscheinlich nochmal versuchen. Ansonsten auch in den Radladen gehen zum herausholen


Ich habe die Lager mit Gleithammer und Innerauszieher nach langem Kampf rausbekommen. Aber glaub mir, das ist ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zum Einpressen. Wie du bereits festgestellt hast, ist der Innerdurchmesser der Scheibe zwischen den Lagern geringer. Dadurch kannst du keinen richtig passenden Gewindestab in die Lager einführen. Die kleinen Lager verkanten dann. Gibt den Hinterbau weg. Die großen Lager gehen super. Habe die alten mit Ratsch Verlängerung ausgetrieben und mit Steuersatzpresse wieder rein. Top. 

Warum entschied man sich eigentlich für die Lager an den Sitzstreben? Meine waren nach ein paar hundert km böse eingelaufen. Diese Lager sind ja zum Laufen gemacht. Nicht um Schläge einzustecken. Wären Teflonbuchsen nicht besser gewesen? Hier dreht sich doch kaum was.


----------



## Sebb85 (4. Mai 2018)

Scheint mit Antiknarz Kit schwieriger zu sein. Habt ihr mal ein Foto wie die Lager samt Kit aussehen? 

Mein ICB hat zwar keine Probleme mit knarzendem Hinterbau aber man kann ja nie wissen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J530F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isargriller (4. Mai 2018)

xcseb schrieb:


> Hallo Isargriller, bist du hier schon weitergekommen? Ich plane auch gerade den originalen FOX Dämpfer etwas zu optimieren. Ich wiege mit Rucksack ca 90 Kilo und komme mit dem Dämpfer so wie er ist auch nicht weiter. Entweder ist er zu weich oder zu stramm, und er hat viel zu wenig Progression. Vielleicht kannt du schon von der Wirkung der Spacer berrichten. Ich wollte eigentlich einen größeren Spacer einbauen, wenn nun aber schon ein größerer eingebaut ist, wie viel Potential hat die Aktion dann noch? Ich würde Ihn dafür zum Service geben...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Seb


Hallo Seb,
für Dein Gewicht bräuchte ich übrigens einen Heliumballon 
Bin leider noch nicht weiter gekommen, da ich in diesem Jahr praktisch noch keine Zeit zum Fahren hatte.
Werde das aber hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen ändern und dann wieder berichten.
Der Spacerwechsel ist sehr einfach, dafür musst Du nicht extra zur Werkstatt.
Schöne Grüße!


----------



## veraono (4. Mai 2018)

DennisMenace schrieb:


> Warum entschied man sich eigentlich für die Lager an den Sitzstreben? Meine waren nach ein paar hundert km böse eingelaufen. Diese Lager sind ja zum Laufen gemacht. Nicht um Schläge einzustecken. Wären Teflonbuchsen nicht besser gewesen? Hier dreht sich doch kaum was.


Soweit ich mich erinnere waren die Gründe die schlechten Erfahrungen / Reklamationen vom Carver-ICB was Abdichtung und insbesondere Fertigungs-Toleranzen von Gleitlagern am Hinterbau anging und man hat sich ganz bewusst für gedichtete Kugellager entschieden.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (4. Mai 2018)

Danke. Weiß nicht, ob die bei anderen auch so schnell einlaufen. Kann auch an Gewicht und Fahrweise hängen.


----------



## bejot (5. Juni 2018)

Wie viel Reisen verwendest du?
Ich bin 85 kg und mit 25% SAG auf unebenem Gelände/jumps/drops ich benutze nur 45 / 57mm Hub = 100mm
Irgendwelche Tipps für das Tuning? Ich habe nach Volumenreduzierern gesucht = es gibt keine Reduzierstücke.

PS. Monarch Plus RC3


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2018)

bejot schrieb:


> Wie viel _*Reisen*_ verwendest du?





> Ich bin 85 kg und mit 25% SAG auf unebenem Gelände/jumps/drops ich benutze nur 45 / 57mm Hub = 100mm
> Irgendwelche Tipps für das Tuning? Ich habe nach Volumenreduzierern gesucht = es gibt keine Reduzierstücke.


Welcher Dämpfer? Ich habe den Fox Float X Evol und komme mit 83 kg Aufsteh-Nettogewicht regelmäßig zum Anschlag, was den hinteren FW angeht. Die Drops, die ich damit springe, sind nicht riesig, ohne nachzumessen würde ich sagen, nicht wesentlich mehr als 50 - 60 cm. Ist aber für dieses Bike auch in Ordnung finde ich. 

Was meinst du mit "Volumenreduzierern"? In den Dämpfer lassen sich Volumenspacer einbauen, um die Kennlinie zu verändern (mehr Endprogression). Aber wenn du den FW jetzt schon nicht ausnutzt, was sollte dann mehr Endprogression nützen? Fahr einfach mit mehr Sag.


----------



## Ochiba63 (6. Juni 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer? Ich habe den Fox Float X Evol und komme mit 83 kg Aufsteh-Nettogewicht regelmäßig zum Anschlag, was den hinteren FW angeht. Die Drops, die ich damit springe, sind nicht riesig, ohne nachzumessen würde ich sagen, nicht wesentlich mehr als 50 - 60 cm. Ist aber für dieses Bike auch in Ordnung finde ich.
> 
> Was meinst du mit "Volumenreduzierern"? In den Dämpfer lassen sich Volumenspacer einbauen, um die Kennlinie zu verändern (mehr Endprogression). Aber wenn du den FW jetzt schon nicht ausnutzt, was sollte dann mehr Endprogression nützen? Fahr einfach mit mehr Sag.


Bei mir schlägt der Evol bei vergleichbar hohen Drops auch durch das bei einem SAG unter 20%. Auf Wurzelpassagen mit dicken Wurzeln ist er immer über 80% des Federwegs. Ich habe den größten Spacer drin den es gibt. Mir geht er zu schnell durch den mittleren Federweg. 
Bin am überlegen einen Coil einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bejot (7. Juni 2018)

Ich habe normale volumen Monarch RC3 - der Rahmen ist progressiv, so dass die kleine volumen Monarch es noch progressiver wird. Ich denke, DebonAir würde es besser machen (standardmäßig in Rahmenkit ausgestattet)... or Bos Kirk


----------



## isargriller (20. Juni 2018)

xcseb schrieb:


> Hallo Isargriller, bist du hier schon weitergekommen? Ich plane auch gerade den originalen FOX Dämpfer etwas zu optimieren. Ich wiege mit Rucksack ca 90 Kilo und komme mit dem Dämpfer so wie er ist auch nicht weiter. Entweder ist er zu weich oder zu stramm, und er hat viel zu wenig Progression. Vielleicht kannt du schon von der Wirkung der Spacer berrichten. Ich wollte eigentlich einen größeren Spacer einbauen, wenn nun aber schon ein größerer eingebaut ist, wie viel Potential hat die Aktion dann noch? Ich würde Ihn dafür zum Service geben...
> 
> Viele Grüße, Seb



Hallo Seb, 
hat ein bisschen gedauert, bin gerade aus Schottland zurück, wo ich endlich mal zum Fahren gekommen bin.
Habe im Fox-Dämpfer den zweitgrößten Spacer verbaut und war auf Trails, die zwischen sehr felsig-ruppig und flowig alles außer größere Sprünge zu bieten hatten, unterwegs.
Wiege "raw" gut 100 kg und habe den Dämpfer (wie von Fox empfohlen) auf 220 PSI gefahren. Der schlägt nicht durch, ist zwar irgendwie nicht recht progressiv, aber ich war im Downhill ganz zufrieden, weshalb ich jetzt nicht weiter mit anderen Spacern experimentiert habe. 
Nur bei den Trails mit Uphill-Passagen war das Wippen (im "geschlossenen" Modus) sehr präsent. Bin beim Druck auf 250 hoch gegangen. Jetzt wirkt der Dämpfer etwas fester, aber ich bin zur Erkenntnis gekommen, dass ich mit diesen Schwingungen wohl leben muss. 
Schöne Grüße
Markus


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Juni 2018)

Was fährst du für ein Kettenblatt? Habe den Eindruck dass es bei mir stärker wippt seit ich auf 28 runter gehen musste.


----------



## isargriller (20. Juni 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was fährst du für ein Kettenblatt? Habe den Eindruck dass es bei mir stärker wippt seit ich auf 28 runter gehen musste.


Hallo,
fahre das original Obergeschoss - mit 32er Kettenblatt.


----------



## tom_ass (26. Juni 2018)

Moin zusammen,

bin seit 1 Woche stolzer besitzer eines ICB 2.0 in XL und muss sagen das es genau das ist was ich gesucht habe...ein großes BMX mit Tourenqualität 

Jetzt wollte ich das Thema Trinkflasche einmal angehen.
Ich kenn die Forumslösung mit der kleinen 450ml Trinkflasche unter dem Dämpfer.
Sagt mir aber aus diversen Gründen nicht zu.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob es einen gibt der die Flasche unterm Oberrohr befestigt hat.
Bei den kleinen Größen wird das sicher nicht passen aber bei XL seh ich da genug Platz um eine große Flasche unterzubringen.
Als Aufnahme für die Flasche könnte man die Leitungsführungen auf der linken Seite nehmen (1 Schraube an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme und 2 unterhalb des Oberrohres)

Also die komplette Halterung liegt links. 
Nur die Flasche und der dazugehörige Halter liegt mittig unterm Oberrohr.

Da ich nicht so der 3d Druck Typ bin würde ich mir erstmal nur eine Kunststoff Version bauen und diese dann (wenn Sie hält) verfeinern und evtl. mit Carbon überziehen.

Hat vielleicht vor mir schon mal jemand versucht diese Version so umzusetzten?

VG


----------



## kasimir2 (26. Juni 2018)

@tom_ass 

Der User Comfortbiker hat eine Lösung für die
Montage auf dem Oberrohr.
Solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal ansehen.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## hardtails (26. Juni 2018)

isargriller schrieb:


> Hallo Seb,
> hat ein bisschen gedauert, bin gerade aus Schottland zurück, wo ich endlich mal zum Fahren gekommen bin.
> Habe im Fox-Dämpfer den zweitgrößten Spacer verbaut und war auf Trails, die zwischen sehr felsig-ruppig und flowig alles außer größere Sprünge zu bieten hatten, unterwegs.
> Wiege "raw" gut 100 kg und habe den Dämpfer (wie von Fox empfohlen) auf 220 PSI gefahren. Der schlägt nicht durch, ist zwar irgendwie nicht recht progressiv, aber ich war im Downhill ganz zufrieden, weshalb ich jetzt nicht weiter mit anderen Spacern experimentiert habe.
> ...



selbe Erfahrung hatte ich mit 100kg und langen Beinen auch.


----------



## tom_ass (27. Juni 2018)

kasimir2 schrieb:


> @tom_ass
> 
> Der User Comfortbiker hat eine Lösung für die
> Montage auf dem Oberrohr.
> ...



Hi Marc,
hatte ich auch schon gesehen.

Auch die Lösung mit den Einschlaggewinden.

Danke dir.


----------



## dirk75 (4. August 2018)

https://alutech-cycles.com/ICB-20-29Zoll-Komplettbike-Gr-M-Prototyp-gebraucht

Hi, 
da hier ja gelegentlich jemand von Alutech mitliest gibt es vielleicht ne Antwort ob sowas mal in Serie angedacht ist.


Interessant wär's ja. 

Grüße


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. August 2018)

Ich weiß dass sie es im Nachhinein wohl lieber in 29" gebracht hätten aber das nochmal reichlich Verzögerung bedeutet hätte, weshalb sie es dann doch in 650 raus gehauen haben. Mir scheint das Rad dürfte an der Erkenntnis nicht unschuldig gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Trialer (4. August 2018)

Ich bin froh das es kein 29er ist.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (8. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nicht sicher ob es der richtige Thread ist, aber ich frage trotzdem grad hier nach. Interessiere mich für das ICB 2.0, würde mir evtl. den Rahmen kaufen im Sale. Bin 1,80m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 83/84cm. Welche Größe würdet ihr mir empfehlen? M oder L?

Der Rahmen soll meinen Nukeproof Scout Rahmen ersetzen, alle anderen Teile vom Rad können übernommen werden (ersetzen, da ich das Hardtail kaum fahre und nicht wirklich damit zufrieden bin). Fahre auch noch ein Banshee Phantom, hier aber in Größe L (Reach 450, Stack 613, Sitzrohr 450). Der Reach beim ICB in L wäre etwas größer (455), Stack ebenso (636), Sitzrohr mit 470 schon etwas lang. Würde daher eher zu M tendieren, das Rad sollte schon agil und spritzig sein. Was denkt ihr?

Ob es sinnvoll ist, das ICB 2.0 neben einem Phantom zu fahren, da beides "Trailbikes", lassen wir mal dahin gestellt, auch wenn man beide nicht direkt vergleichen kann (27,5 zu 29 etc...). Aber ich denke so weit liegen beide nicht auseinander. Ich will einfach mein zweites Rad wieder öfter fahren, da es um die Teile eigentlich zu schade ist, wenn es nur an der Wand hängt.

Danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2018)

Also ich fahre mit 1,90m noch ein L weil ich es eher agil haben wollte und bin aktuell am Überlegen den 50er Vorbau nochmal gegen was kürzeres zu tauschen.
Damit liege ich aber auch an der Obergrenze vom L-Rahmen. In deinem Fall würde ich dann wohl auch eher zu M tendieren. Aber da würde eine Probefahrt wohl am meisten helfen.


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (8. August 2018)

Ok danke. Ich denke es wird M. Habe mal ein bisschen hier im Thread quergelesen, Größe M kommt oft bei ähnlicher Größe und Schrittlänge.

Das Phantom ist für mich schon recht lang, fahre ich mit 50er Vorbau. Sitze da schon etwas gestreckt, daher sollte das ICB in M mit 50er Vorbau auch gut passen.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (9. August 2018)

Ich bin 181 mit 83er Schritt. Fahre M. Komme gut zurecht. Dürfte aber nicht mehr kleiner sein. BMX feeling. Bunnyhop machine.


----------



## Baumbaer (8. September 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
hab ein ICB 2.0 in L. Das Bike macht eine Menge Spass, aber man könnte wieder mal was neues probieren ;-) Würde gerne ein 29" Trailbike fahren und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es User geben soll die das ICB mit 27,5 hinten und 29" vorne fahren. Fahrwerkstechnisch soll das ja auch gar nicht so falsch sein. Fährt das jemand von euch? Wäre ein nettes Projekt für den Winter ;-)


----------



## zr0wrk (8. September 2018)

Was soll da sein? Neue Gabel, neues Vorderrad, fertig. Oder? Vielleicht noch 'nen Winkelsteuersatz.


----------



## Baumbaer (9. September 2018)

Ja, im Endeffekt dachte ich an eine neue Gabel mit etwas weniger Federweg 140mm um die höhere Front auszugleichen und neues Vorderrad, Winkelsteuersatz wäre auch eine Option um den geänderten Lenkwinkel anzupassen. Interessant wäre ob das jemand fährt und wie es sich fährt... Das 29er ICB gibts ja leider nur als Einzelstück in M ;-)


----------



## Trail-Trialer (9. September 2018)

Versau dir doch nicht die geile geo und Optik mit so nem scheiß. Leine im winter lieber fahrtechnik und du braucht den Müll mit 29" nicht. 
Oder fahre marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (9. September 2018)

Baumbaer schrieb:


> Ja, im Endeffekt dachte ich an eine neue Gabel mit etwas weniger Federweg 140mm um die höhere Front auszugleichen und neues Vorderrad, Winkelsteuersatz wäre auch eine Option um den geänderten Lenkwinkel anzupassen. Interessant wäre ob das jemand fährt und wie es sich fährt... Das 29er ICB gibts ja leider nur als Einzelstück in M ;-)



Da ich in mein im Aufbau befindliches ICB eh erstmal ne vorhandene 150er Pike vom 29er reinsteck kann ich dir demnächst irgendwann mal berichten wie sichs mit 27.5er und 29er Vorderrad fährt und aussieht


----------



## Baumbaer (9. September 2018)

Hört sich gut an, bin gespannt. Wäre interessant und sicher noch etwas seltener als es das ICB eh schon ist ;-)


----------



## Dampfsti (27. September 2018)

Servus Leute 

Fährt irgendwer von euch hinten keine 180mm Kinderbremsscheibe?

Der normale Shimano 7 auf 8" Adapter sollte hoffentlich passen oder?
Mein +1" Adapter (kein Shimano) passt jedenfalls nicht in Verbindung mit dem Zee Sattel...


----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2018)

Was heißt denn "passt nicht"?

Ich halte an einem solchen Bike mehr als 180 mm hinten zwar für übertrieben, aber du wirst wissen, was du damit vor hast. Welcher Adapter passt, hängt natürlich auch davon ab, ob die Scheiben mit 200 mm oder 203 mm fahren willst, denn dann brauchst du entweder +20 oder +23 Millimeter. Bei manchen Adaptern gibt es bei bestimmten Scheiben mit Alu-Spider Platzprobleme, das ist aber auch nicht ICB2.0-spezifisch.


----------



## Dampfsti (27. September 2018)

Passt nicht bedeutet, dass 3mm in der Höhe fehlen und die Scheibe im Sattel ansteht. Würde also auch mit einer 200mm Scheibe nicht ausgehen.

Wird wohl ein 6 auf 7 Zoll Adapter sein...
Muss ich wohl noch einen 7 auf 8 Zoll besorgen.

Mir geht's da eher um die Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit beim Rumtrialen.
Wenn wer wissen will wie das ICB demnächst eingesetzt wird, der kann ja Mal in meinem Videobereich vorbeischaun


----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2018)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Passt nicht bedeutet, dass 3 mm in der Höhe fehlen und die Scheibe im Sattel ansteht. Würde also auch mit einer 200 mm Scheibe nicht ausgehen.


Verstehe ich nicht genau. Wenn 3 mm in der Höhe fehlen, wäre eine 3 mm kleinere Scheibe doch ganu das Richtige. 


> Wird wohl ein 6 auf 7 Zoll Adapter sein... Muss ich wohl noch einen 7 auf 8 Zoll besorgen.


Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht mit Zoll hantieren, sondern mit Millimetern. Wenn deiner 3 mm zu niedrig baute, wirst du wohl einen Adapter mit +20 mm haben und +23 mm brauchen. Ich montiere eigentlich immer wilde Mixe an Herstellern, was Bremsen, Scheiben und Adapter angeht, und hatte noch nie den Fall, dass es nicht gepasst hätte. So viele verschiedene Ausprägungen gibt es bei PM/PM-Adaptern ja nun nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht genau. Wenn 3 mm in der Höhe fehlen, wäre eine 3 mm kleinere Scheibe doch ganu das Richtige.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht mit Zoll hantieren, sondern mit Millimetern. Wenn deiner 3 mm zu niedrig baute, wirst du wohl einen Adapter mit +20 mm haben und +23 mm brauchen. Ich montiere eigentlich immer wilde Mixe an Herstellern, was Bremsen, Scheiben und Adapter angeht, und hatte noch nie den Fall, dass es nicht gepasst hätte. So viele verschiedene Ausprägungen gibt es bei PM/PM-Adaptern ja nun nicht.



Wenn 3mm Höhe fehlen bräuchte er eine 6mm kleinere Scheibe 

Abgesehen davon ist bei jeglichem Rad, in dem die Bezeichnung ICB vorkommt, egal ob man mit Zoll oder mm hantiert, man muß so oder so Glück haben das es paßt 

G.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. September 2018)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wenn 3 mm Höhe fehlen bräuchte er eine 6 mm kleinere Scheibe.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2018)

Die Hopeadapter Model H sind mittlerweile preislich oke. Da kann man am besten was Unterlegen, wenn man noch anständig ausrichten will.

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (12. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ein vernünftiger Bremsadapter in keinem Shop lieferbar war bei denen ich bestellt hab werd ich nun wohl doch die Drehbank mal anschmeißen müssen...

Aber mal was anderes, ist es normal, dass als Hauptlager billige NoName 6203 Rillenkugellager anstatt der Schrägkugellager verbaut wurden?
Ebenso die oberen 4Stück 6900er Lager an der Dämpferverlängerung, völlige Billiglager bei denen man an der Dichtung "vorbeischauen" kann? Leider auch nur mit sehr wenig Fett drin.
Sollten da nicht die guten 6900 LLU MAX (Vollkugelig) drin sein?

Lt. Erstbesitzer sind noch die originalen Lager drin.

Alutech bietet ja die 6900 LLU MAX von Enduro Bearings zu nem absolut unverschämten Preis an...
Die Hauptlager haben sie netmal im Shop.

Zum Glück gibt's da den guten Kugellager Fachhandel


----------



## Dampfsti (20. Oktober 2018)

Hatte nun noch irgendwer die Billiglager drin oder ist meins da ein Einzelfall?


----------



## xcseb (20. Oktober 2018)

Fahre die originalen Lager ohne knarzen und ohne irgendeine Zuwendung, außer Brunox


----------



## Deleted 195305 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ich halte die Konstruktion mit den vier Lagern auch nicht für besonders glücklich. Die bekommen dort schon heftig Schläge ab, ohne sich wirklich zu drehen und waren sehr schnell eingelaufen. Aber als ich mich von einem Lagerversand habe beraten lassen, riet er mir wieder zu normalen gehärteten Stahlkugeln. Edelstahl zum Beispiel sei viel zu weich.


----------



## xcseb (21. Oktober 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> selbe Erfahrung hatte ich mit 100kg und langen Beinen auch.


Inzwischen habe ich den großen Volumespacer drin und bin deutlich zufriedener!


----------



## schmitr3 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich wollte mir noch ein ICB sichern und habe hier noch eine 130er Pike liegen. Fährt das jemand so? Also 130mm vorne/130mm hinten? Kommt das zu niedrig?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2018)

Ziemlich sicher. Bin erst eine 140er DT gefahren und habe dann auf eine 150er Mattoc gewechselt. Mit der Mattoc fährt es jetzt so wie es soll.

Aber die Pike sollte sich mit einem neuen Airshaft doch eigentlich problemlos auf 150mm traveln lassen oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ja, klar. Ich würde es aber gerne erstmal so fahren, soll quasi zur Resteverwertung dienen, ohne noch gross umbauen/investieren zu müssen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Oktober 2018)

Kannst es ja ausprobieren, mir war es damit zu Kopflastig wenn es steil wurde, auch weil die Gabel tendenziell zum durchsacken neigte.
Und so ein Airshaft ist ja jetzt nicht die riesige Investition und Umbauaufwand. Und so ein Gabelservice vorm Neuaufbau kann ja auch nicht schaden


----------



## isargriller (29. Oktober 2018)

xcseb schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich den großen Volumespacer drin und bin deutlich zufriedener!



Gilt das auch für das Wippen?


----------



## tom_ass (13. November 2018)

Hat mal jemand gerade EBL und Hub vom standard RS monarch+ rc3 für mich?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## zr0wrk (13. November 2018)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand gerade EBL und Hub vom standard RS monarch+ rc3 für mich?


Was meinst du? 200x57 muss der Dämpfer haben, egal welcher.


----------



## tom_ass (13. November 2018)

Merci


----------



## JENSeits (20. Dezember 2018)

Moin zusammen!

Thema 1)
Ich habe mir die Vecnum Moveloc gegönnt und grübel jetzt bzgl. der Zugverlegung. Die Reverb war intern (Stealth Variante) verlegt, die Moveloc hat ihren Zugausgang extern auf der rechten Seite. Für den Weg durch Unterrohr ist die Zughülle zu kurz, da könnte man aber ggf. verlängern.
Wie habt ihr eure externen Zughüllen der Sattelstützen verlegt?
Gab es passende Halter für die 2 Löcher im Oberrohr? Ich habe noch Halter hier, die könnten an der Position aber nur extrem dicke Leitungen klemmen ...

Thema 2)
Der Monarch braucht dringend Pflege, daher die Überlegung gleich zu wechseln oder optimieren da ich mit seiner Performance nicht zufrieden bin.
Was könnt ihr da empfehlen? XL mir ca. 100-110kg fahrbereit.


Danke euch und liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2018)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Thema 1)
> Ich habe mir die Vecnum Moveloc gegönnt und grübel jetzt bzgl. der Zugverlegung. Die Reverb war intern (Stealth Variante) verlegt, die Moveloc hat ihren Zugausgang extern auf der rechten Seite. Für den Weg durch Unterrohr ist die Zughülle zu kurz, da könnte man aber ggf. verlängern.
> ...


Ich mach dir dann mal schnell ein Bild von der zugverlegung zur Moveloc.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2018)

Geht super, und hat hinter dem Sitzrohr auch genug Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Dezember 2018)

Geht der Zug nicht vorm Sitzrohr unter der Wippe durch? Dann könntest du es in die Führung legen und fest machen und dann oben noch innerhalb der Sitzrohrverstärkung. Denke das sähe noch sauberer aus.


----------



## Dampfsti (30. Dezember 2018)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Geht der Zug nicht vorm Sitzrohr unter der Wippe durch? Dann könntest du es in die Führung legen und fest machen und dann oben noch innerhalb der Sitzrohrverstärkung. Denke das sähe noch sauberer aus.


Ja, sähe unten gut aus.
Allerdings merkt man den dann doch sehr kleinen Biegeradius der Zughülle beim Betätigen.
Hatte ich schon versucht.
Aber oben innerhalb der Strebe werde ich mal versuchen.

Frage an alle!!!
Wieviele Volumenspacer fährt ihr so im Monarch


----------



## Dampfsti (1. Januar 2019)

Meine Frage nach den Volumenspacern im Monarch Plus hat sich gerade erledigt... 

Hab eben gemerkt, dass man da ja garkeine einbauen kann mit der Standart Luftkammer... 
Werd ich wohl wieder selber was bauen müssen...


----------



## JENSeits (2. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Bilder!! 

Ich werde mich jetzt vom Monarch trennen und einen getunten Mcleod testen. Hat jemand gerade das passende Buchsenmaß zur Hand? Ich würde dann einfach eine Variante dieser Buchsen bestellen wollen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Manitou/Einbaubuchsenset-6-mm-ab-Modell-2011-p28572/


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Januar 2019)

Guckst Du im Datenblatt:
https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/ICB20/ICB20-GeoChart.pdf

22,2x8 an beiden Enden. Musst nur schauen ob das dann mit der Verlängerung uach alles hin haut. Und mit den 6mm-Buchsen wirst du nicht weit kommen.


----------



## JENSeits (2. Januar 2019)

Danke für die flotte Antwort, da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können! 
Zum Glück gibt's ja auch die 8mm Variante von Manitou, kostet dann 26€. Huber nimmt 30€, daher wirds wohl etwas von ihm werden. Habt ihr noch Tips worauf ich achten sollte Bzgl. der Knarzproblemafik etc? Hat der gute Herr Huber da ICB Spwzialmittsl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich schraube mir gerade ein ICB zusammen mit einem gebrauchten RS Monarch RT3. Weiss jemand, welche Dämpferbuchse ich da brauche? In der Zeichnung auf crowd.bike steht 30mm/8mm - passt dann das hier: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...-fuer-Monarch-Kage-Vivid-Ario-ab-2010-p24675/ in 30mm? Auf der gleichen Seite steht auch "Dämpferhardware - / 22.2 x 8".


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Januar 2019)

Die Frage wird doch drei Postings weiter oben beantwortet 
22,2x8 an beiden Seiten Laut Datenblatt.  Wobei ich an der Verlängerung nicht so sicher bin. Die hat nur eine Maulweite von 16mm. Hatte Dämpfer noch nie draußen 
Schreib im Zweifel ne Mail an Alutech, die sollten es dir sagen können


----------



## schmitr3 (14. Januar 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Die Frage wird doch drei Postings weiter oben beantwortet
> 22,2x8 an beiden Seiten Laut Datenblatt.  Wobei ich an der Verlängerung nicht so sicher bin. Die hat nur eine Maulweite von 16mm. Hatte Dämpfer noch nie draußen
> Schreib im Zweifel ne Mail an Alutech, die sollten es dir sagen können


Antwort vom Chef: "vorne ist es 22.2x8mm, hinten muss die Dämpferbuchse raus und dann direkt in die Dämpferverlängerung einbauen."


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. März 2019)

Welche Reifen könnt ihr für das ICB empfehlen? Welche fahrt ihr?


----------



## Trail-Trialer (1. März 2019)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen könnt ihr für das ICB empfehlen? Welche fahrt ihr?


Hä, was der Reifen mit dem radl Modell zu tun?
Such doch ein tutorial bei Youtube! Fragen gibt's


----------



## Schwobenflyer (1. März 2019)

Ganz einfach. Ob er z.B. auf das „Radl Modell“ passt (Breite). 
Wie fährt er sich auf dem „Radl“?
Schwalbe , WTB oder Maxxis?
Usw....


----------



## pauing (2. März 2019)

Ich fahre High Roller 2, weil man mit denen auf dem ICB so schön durch die Kurven flitzen kann...davon bin ich immer noch fasziniert. Hat sonst noch kein anderes Rad so toll mit gemacht. Bei dem antrocknenden Frühlingswetter der letzten Wochen war das wieder ein Traum.


----------



## Schwobenflyer (2. März 2019)

Der HR II in 2.4 sollte doch draufpassen laut Datenbank?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. März 2019)

Ich fahre einen alten Mountain King II in 2.4 hinten und den Highroller in 2.3 vorne, passt gut 
Im Sommer kommt hinten dann ein Cross King in 2.3 drauf.


----------



## Dampfsti (5. März 2019)

Flyer7576 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen könnt ihr für das ICB empfehlen? Welche fahrt ihr?



Mach dir mal keine großen Gedanken wegen der Reifenbreite...
Ne 2.6er Mary findet auch noch gut Platz...









Evtl. kommt fürn Sommer was leichter Rollendes ala 2.6 Minion SS oder 2.6 Rock Razor rein...
Muss mal sehn wie sich die Mary in der Speedgrip Mischung hinten so macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom_ass (20. März 2019)

Gut zu wissen das auch die dicken Schlappen passen

Andere Baustelle...Dämpfer.
Kann mir einer der ü100 Fahrer mal nen Coil Dämpfer Tip geben?

Meiner (Monarch RCT3) läuft noch gut aber verliert so langsam immer schneller die Luft.
Eine Tour = -50psi
Ich seh das Problem einfach beim "Betriebsdruck" bei ü100.
Daher der Wunsch auf Coil zu wechseln.

Da die monetären Mittel leider endlich sind fällt sowas wie Push, EXT oder ND Tuned leider aus.

Von den Maßen her würden die passen:
Vivid
Bomber
oder CC Inline Coil

Ganz wichtig: Ich will keine Sänfte...der Dämpfer sollte schon push generieren können. Evtl. könnte ich noch eine progressive Feder verbauen.

Ach und wenn ich ordern würde...was brauch ich noch für Maße?
200 x 57mm EBL ist klar.
Die Buchen sind dann 22x8mm oben und unten? Richtig?
Sonst noch was?

Freu mich über eure Vorschläge


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2019)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine großen Gedanken wegen der Reifenbreite...
> Ne 2.6er Mary findet auch noch gut Platz...
> 
> 
> ...


Das sieht schon reichlich eng aus. Bist du das so schon gefahren? Mit etwas Dreck und ordentlich seitlicher Belastung? Ist ja nicht so dass das Laufrad und der Hinterbau immer exakt die Position halten wie im Stand. Da ist durchaus Bewegung drin und schon schleift der Reifen an der Schweißnaht.


----------



## Dampfsti (20. März 2019)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das sieht schon reichlich eng aus. Bist du das so schon gefahren? Mit etwas Dreck und ordentlich seitlicher Belastung? Ist ja nicht so dass das Laufrad und der Hinterbau immer exakt die Position halten wie im Stand. Da ist durchaus Bewegung drin und schon schleift der Reifen an der Schweißnaht.




Sieht auf dem Bild schlimmer aus als es ist...
Im ultra klebrigen Modder war ich noch nicht unterwegs aber bis jetzt ist die kiste scho mal dreckig geworden...

Der Hinterbau ist auf jeden fall steifer als der, meiner Fanes.

Und wenns doch mal schleift, solls halt schleifen... Bis jetzt hab ich noch nix bemerkt... 
Ist ja kein plastik Rad.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (20. März 2019)

tom_ass schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen das auch die dicken Schlappen passen
> 
> Andere Baustelle...Dämpfer.
> Kann mir einer der ü100 Fahrer mal nen Coil Dämpfer Tip geben?
> ...



Interesse? ----> PN


----------



## mowood (9. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,
tätsächlich war bis vor 2 Wochen Ruhe. Dafür kam das Knarzen dann doppelt heftig. Die Bären auf dem Beartrail haben alle das Weite gesucht.
Also Knarz-Kit geordert, plus neue Lager. Zum Hauptlager meinte dann Alutech, dass ich das nicht brauche, weil unzerstörbar und außerdem sehr teuer. Als ich dann den Hinterbau von der Dämpferverlängerung getrennt habe, hat sich herausgestellt, dass das Hauptlager nicht mehr leichtgängig ist und auf der Ruheposition förmlich einschnappt, weit mehr als nur deutlich spürbar. Ich habe die lager erstmal nur provisorisch ein Stück weitergedreht.

Jetzt, nach dem Wiederzusammenbau, kommen mir die Tolleranzen etwas komisch vor. Die Lagerapdeckung auf der Antriebseite sitzt etwas tiefer im Rahmen, sodaß dort nur noch sehr wenig Luft ist. Gegenüber liegend ist die Lagerabdeckung mit dem Rahmen bündig, die Lücke ist aber recht groß.





Ist es möglich, dass es mir das Lager tiefer ins Gehäuse gezogen hat? Ich hab alles wieder zusammengebaut und sehe leider nicht mehr rein, ohne alles wieder zu zerlegen. Ist der Aufbau, wie auf dem Bild, mit den Sicherungsringen als Anschlag für die Lager tatsächlich so umgesetzt?





Hat jemand einen Tipp, wo und vor allem welche Schrägkugellager / Hauptlager ich ordern muss? Da wird einem ja von 5-60 Euro alles angeboten. Die Rillenkugellager (Dämpferverlängerung zu Hinterbau) waren bei Alutech schon so teuer.


----------



## ibner (11. Juni 2019)

Bist du dir sicher, dass das Knarzen vom Hauptlager kommt? Bei mir war das Lager von Werk aus auch so eingestellt, dass es „eingeschnappt” ist. Ich habe es dann etwas leichtgängiger eingestellt. Das eigentliche Knarzen war damit aber nicht behoben, weil es vom Innenlager kam, das zumindest beim Erdgeschoss elendig schlecht abgedichtet ist.


----------



## mowood (11. Juni 2019)

@ibner Das Knarzen kam bei mir (hauptächlich) von der Dämpferverlängerung und war mit der Hand auch deutlich zu spüren. Alle anderen Geräusche wurden dadurch ohnehin übertönt. Nach Einbau des Knarz-kits ist es jetzt wieder leise.

Das Hauptlager macht keine Geräusche es ist nur extrem heftig auf die Position eingeschnappt und ich bin da nicht zimperlich, wenn es mal um ein rau laufendes Lager geht. Das es bei dir von Anfang an so fest eingestellt war, ist ja nicht so prickelnd. Ich hab das beim Aufbau damals nicht geprüft. Könnte also sein, dass es ebenso zu fest war und es deswegen über die Zeit aufgegeben hat.

Ich habe auch noch das E 13 innenlager vom Erdgeschoß verbaut, dass verrichtet aber bis jetzt unauffällig seinen Dienst.


----------



## mowood (8. Juli 2019)

Ein kleines Update zum Hauptlager. Inwischen habe ich sie gewechselt.

Der Lagersitz ist nicht wie im Rendering ausgeführt. Die Lager sind auch keine Schrägkugellager, sondern ganz normale Rillenkugellager 6203RS. Ich habe SKF Lager verbaut, Stück 5 Euro. Der Wechsel war mit einem gebastelten Holz unproblematisch und jetzt fühlt es sich auch wieder wie ein Fahrrad an.


----------



## NexusOne (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nur kurz bzgl. eines Mountainbikes erkundigen und hoffe, dass ich ihr mir trotz der Anfängerfrage weiterhelfen könnt. Momentan nutze ich ein nahezu 20 Jahre altes Merida-Fahrrad in 26 Zoll, welches damals ca. 500 € gekostet hat. Nun wollte ich fragen, ob sich ein Service lohnt (die Shimona-Shaltung funktioniert nicht mehr einwandfrei, die Bremsen müssen erneuert werden) oder ist es auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert ein höherwertigeres Bike zu kaufen, wenn man vorhat des Öfteren mal hunderte Höhenmeter zu überwinden? Merkt man, wenn man fährt dann den Unterschied zwischen diesem günstigen Mountainbike und einem mit XT - Ausstattung oder anders gefragt für wen lohnt sich so eines um die 2-3k überhaupt? Wie viel Zoll sollten es bei 1,73 überhaupt sein? Um eine kurze Einschätzung wäre ich dankbar.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (18. Juli 2019)

Das kannst du doch nur selbst einschätzen. Unter anderem ist es ja auch von deinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten abhängig, ob "es sich lohnt". Für manche sind 3.000,- € eine Summe, die sie leicht ausgeben können, andere müssen dafür Jahre sparen.

Ob sich der Service deines alten Bikes lohnt, lässt sich auch aus der Ferne nicht leicht sagen. Oftmals ist mit 200,- € vieles gemacht und so ein altes Rad fühlt sich wieder gut an. Sicherlich wird es sich anders anfühlen als ein aktuelles Bike, das vielleicht leichter ist, eine andere Geometrie und vermutlich auch eine andere Laufradgröße hat. Ob sich so etwas für dich besser anfühlt, ob du vielleicht gar mit einem aktuellen Fully glücklicher wärst, kannst du wohl nur durch ausprobieren herausfinden. Was dir dann wieviel Geld wert ist, kann dir hier auch niemand beantworten.

BTW: Vor 20 Jahren hat kein Bike 500,- € gekostet.


----------



## sammy12300 (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo ihr,
baue gerade mein blaues "neues" ICB 2 auf, was es so günstig bei alutech gab. Ich finde leider nicht mehr auf deren Seite die technischen Daten nicht mehr. (Steuersatzgröße, Umwerfermontage usw.) Wo kann ich die noch finden?

Zum Umwerfer: Nach langem hin und her überlegen komme ich einfach bei meinem Einsatzzweck nicht um einen Umwerfer drum rum. Bei den technischen Daten stand, soweit ich mich erinnern kann doch E-Type und Downpull oder? Beim querlesen hierdurch schrieben einige, dass kein Shimano Umwerfer passt?

Das sollte doch eigentlich der passende sein oder: https://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Sho...-M9025-E-Type-Down-Pull-11x2-fach--30185.html


----------



## xcseb (16. Juni 2020)

Hab noch einen passenden sram, den kann ich dir günstig geben. Es muss mit der Zuführung passen, daher gehen Shimano nicht. Bin aber erst donnerstag wieder zuhause. Schick mal eine PM bei Interesse


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Juni 2020)

Ich hab jetzt nen SLX/XT-Mix mit 1x12 (32 10-51) dran. Setzt natürlich vorraus dass man nen Micorsplinefreilauf fürs Hinterrad bekommt. Hab sie bisher aus Gesundheiltichen Gründen kaum fahren können, aber die würde ich definitiv nicht mehr gegen 22/36 11-36 tauschen wollen.


----------



## sammy12300 (16. Juni 2020)

Mein Plan ist XTR Kurbel mit 28/38 auf 11/48 Kassette. Muss sowohl den Kinderanhänger ziehen mit zwei Kids...als auch mit dem anderen Laufradsatz mal ne schnelle Straßenrunde/Gravelrunde mit Freunden können. Die abendliche Hausrunde ist aber der Hauptteil.

Microspline habe ich überlegt, aber dagegen entschieden, um auch mal im Notfall zwischen den Rädern tauschen zu können. (LRS beim Enduro kaputt vor dem Urlaub und andere lustige Geschichten...)
Haben so zuhause 3 Räder mit 11fach und denselben Einbaustandards.

Danke xcseb für das Angebot.


----------



## Slow (16. Juni 2020)

sammy12300 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> baue gerade mein blaues "neues" ICB 2 auf, was es so günstig bei alutech gab. Ich finde leider nicht mehr auf deren Seite die technischen Daten nicht mehr. (Steuersatzgröße, Umwerfermontage usw.) Wo kann ich die noch finden



Hi,
Geocharts gibt es bei Alutech:


			https://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles/Sonstiges/Rahmen/ICB20/ICB20-GeoChart.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sammy12300 (16. Juni 2020)

Perfekt, vielen Dank dafür. Hab die Dateien irgendwie nicht auf der HP gefunden.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (8. Juli 2020)

hab ich das richtig verstanden, das ist im Prinzip ein Crowdfunding Projekt gewesen, wo jeder zum Rahmen seine Teile selber zusammenstellen kann?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juli 2020)

Nicht ganz. Es war kein Crowdfunding, mehr Crowdsourcing. Der Rahmen wurde mit dem Input der Community entwickelt (bei allem, Geometrie, Dämpferanlenkung, Lageraufbau etc) und es gab sogar die Möglichkeit Prototypen probe zu fahren. Dann wurde der Rahmen gebaut und ganz normal von Alutech verkauft, einzeln und als Komplettbike. Für die Ausstattung der Komplettbikes durfte die Community abstimmen, das ging dann aber schon nach wirtschaftlich realisierbaren Gesichtspunkten und kein freies WünschDirWas.

Das war der zweite Versuch so einer Geschichte und wohl auch der letzte. 

Die Entwicklung startete kurz nachdem man sich halbwegs an 27.5 gewöhnt hatte, weshalb das die Mehrheit wollte. Dummerweise hätte man aber schon mit 29 anfangen sollen, denn in der Saison nachdem das Rad Verfügbar war eroberten langsam aber sicher die 29er Trailbikes den Markt und Alutech musste das 27.5er an den Markt bringen da. Ohne die Community im Nacken hätte man wohl im Zweifel nochmal neu angesetzt und eins der ersten progressiven 29er Trailbikes gehabt.

Es ist auch in 27.5 ein geiles Bike, aber was der Markt halt will.


----------



## Geralt_of_Rivia (8. Juli 2020)

@Lt.AnimalMother danke für die Beschreibung, interessante Entwicklungsgeschichte.


----------



## Slow (8. Dezember 2020)

Hi!

hab hier und da in diesem Forum schon was zum Thema Reifenfreiheit und Spuren am Rahmen gelesen , aber würde gerne mal wissen wie eure Rahmen nach längerer Zeit so aussehen im Reifenbereich?

Mein Rahmen seht ihr im Anhang, 3 monate gefahren. (-;
Ist jetzt nicht schlimmes, kann man bisher noch fast alles wegrubbeln, ich frage mich nur ist der Hinterbau doch nicht so steif oder mein Laufrad und wie sieht das in 2 Jahren aus? 
Reifen ist Schwalbe Hans Dampf Addix Soft 2,35" auf Flow MK3 Felge (Innenbreite 29mm).


----------



## ONE78 (8. Dezember 2020)

zeig mal mit reifen. 
ein laufrad wird sich unter belastung immer verformen, wenn dann der hinterbau auch noch nachgibt...

welches laufrad ist da verbaut? also naben-speichen?


----------



## Slow (9. Dezember 2020)

Hab gerade mal gemesse, Hinterbau hat am Yoke ca. 74 mm Platz, Reifen baut an der breitesten Stelle knapp 63 mm auf. Laufrad ist mMn. ok mittig, hab an einer Seite eher knapp 6 mm Platz und an der anderen gut 5,5 mm. (ja, ich weiss, Summe ist nicht 11mm aber so genau kann ich nicht messen (-; ) 
Spuren sind gleichmaessig an beiden Seiten vom Yoke erkennbar.

Nabe ist Syntace Hitorque M (32 Loch, 6-Loch, 12mm Achse), Speichen auf Antriebsseite Sapim Race und Bremsseite Dlight, Alunippel (glaube 12mm DT die einfachen) mit NoTubes Flow MK3 Felge. 

Ja LRS, selbst aufgebaut _ohne _Tensio, im Trail-Hardtail mit gleicher Reifenfreiheit keine Spuren am Rahmen gesehen.
Ja, gefuehlt koennte die Speichenspannung mal erhoeht werden. 

Waere interessant mit anderen Erfahrungen von euch.


----------



## schmitr3 (19. Januar 2021)

Bin am überlegen, mal einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil IL im ICB zu testen. Zufällig schon jemand mal gefahren und kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## fresh_ozelot (19. August 2021)

Erledigt.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (3. Oktober 2021)

ch bin ziemlicher Laie was Fahrwerke angeht.
Kann mir jemand spontan eine Einschätzung geben, ob die Charakteristik vom DVO Topaz T3 (zzt für 300€ im Angebot) zum ICB passt?

Bei mir ist derzeit der Standard Monarch DB verbaut, bei dem ich das Gefühl habe, dass er gerade wenn’s ruppiger wird etwas überfordert ist und im Uphill auch bei geschlossener Druckstufe stark wippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (3. Oktober 2021)

Den hatte ich auch im ich und taugte mir nicht. Jetzt einen CC DB Coil IL drin, finde ich jetzt wesentlich besser. Bin aber auch kein Fahrwerksguru.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (5. Oktober 2021)

Okay, dann merke ich mir den CC mal vor. Ich habe den Thread nochmal nach Erfahrungen durchstöbert und mich erstaunen einige Beiträge hier bezüglich des Wippens ein bisschen (s.u.) und lassen mich ernsthaft zweifeln, ob mit meinem Dämpfer (Monarch DB aus dem Kit) alles in Ordnung ist.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dass das ICB jetzt besonders plüschig wäre empfinde ich nicht so. das will ich aber auch eher nicht, da das Bike sich schön dynamisch fahren lässt. Ich finde es immer wieder klasse wie es sich bergauf aus dem Federweg zieht und dann fast wie ein Hardtail den Berg hoch geht. Die Plattform vom Monarch+ brauche ich Bergauf praktisch nie. Bergauf läuft es trotzdem richtig gut, mit einer anderen Gabel als meiner DT Swiss wäre vermutlich auch noch mehr drin, aber ich will ja das Enduro nicht arbeitslos machen
> Die Freeride hatte wohl ein Vorserienmuster mit völlig falschem Dämpfertune bekommen, deshalb hat es so schlecht abgschnitten.



Ich (85 kg inkl. Ausrüstung) fahre den Dämpfer mit 190-220 psi (Rebound ist bei mittlerer Einstellung +1 Klick zu schnell). So lande ich bei 25-35% SAG zentral über dem Bike stehend. im Sitzen hängt der Dämpfer dann bei ~40% was sich im Uphill noch verstärkt. Der Hinterbau wippt auf mittlerer Druckstufe sowohl in der Ebene als auch im Uphill relativ stark. (sitzendes Fahren, keine Wiegetritt). Auch wenn die Druckstufe komplett gesperrt ist, ist im Uphill noch deutlich merkbares Wippen vorhanden. Klar, ab wann man von starkem Wippen spricht ist natürlich auch immer subjektiv, aber den Hinterbau im Uphill mit einem Hardtail zu vergleichen kommt mir (bei meinem derzeitigen Setup) eher wie ein Scherz vor.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere hier nochmal seine Erfahrungen mit Wippen schildern würde (gerne in Kombi mit PSI und Fahrergewicht).


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Oktober 2021)

30psi sind aber schon ein ziemlich großes Fenster. Und da ändert sich nichts zwischen 190 und 220? Der Rebound hat ja keinen Einfluss auf den statischen SAG. Ich meine ich bin 220psi gefahren als ich gute 90kg+Ausrüstung hatte.


----------



## fresh_ozelot (5. Oktober 2021)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> 30psi sind aber schon ein ziemlich großes Fenster. Und da ändert sich nichts zwischen 190 und 220? Der Rebound hat ja keinen Einfluss auf den statischen SAG. Ich meine ich bin 220psi gefahren als ich gute 90kg+Ausrüstung hatte.


Bei 220 PSI ist das Wippen schon schwächer, aber leider immer noch „relativ“ stark.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Oktober 2021)

Ich stell meinen Dämpfer auf 30% SAG im Sitzen ein, dann komm ich im Stehen meisten irgendwo bei 20-25% raus. Das ICB kannst du gut mit etwas weniger Sag hinten fahren. 
Hast Du das Rad gebraucht gekauft oder schon immer? War der Dämpfer schonmal beim Service?


----------



## Baggi4 (6. Oktober 2021)

fresh_ozelot schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere hier nochmal seine Erfahrungen mit Wippen schildern würde (gerne in Kombi mit PSI und Fahrergewicht


So dann will ich mal.

Ich fahre mein bike auch mit 30% sag im sitzen. Dafür sind 175 psi bei ca. 90 kg notwendig. Rebound steht mom. Bei 5-7 Klicks von Hase. 
Als Anhaltspunkt sollte es denke ich helfen.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (17. Oktober 2021)

Ihr fahrt alle so relativ hohe Drücke hinten? Sind Eure ICB 2.0 so hecklastig bzw. die Front so hoch??
Ich komme fahrfertig auch leicht über 90 Kg und fahre 25% Sag (zentral stehend) mit 150 PSI. Allerdings mit 140mm Gabel (RS Pike, auch 25% SAG bei 75 PSI) und 60mm Vorbau Länge. Liegt mein Schwerpunkt so viel weiter vorne oder zeigt meine Personenwaage 'n Scheiß an?
Mein Setup ist eher fluffig, aber das Gewippe hält sich eigentlich in Grenzen.


----------



## xcseb (19. Oktober 2021)

Habe in dem original ICB Fox dämpfer die großen spacer eingebaut, damit geht es besser. Fahre auch 210 psi mit vorne 29 er Pike 150mm und +1.5 Grad Steuersatz... Werde die Gabel aber noch auf 140 mm umbauen...


----------



## ShockRox_71 (24. Oktober 2021)

Der Cane Creek db Air inline holt noch mal einiges an Performance aus dem Heck! Das Setup ist zwar aufwändig (low/highspeed Druck- und Zugstufe, Volumenspacer) aber man wird dafür belohnt. Das Gewippe beim Treten bekommt man fast vollständig ruhig gestellt und das Ansprechverhalten besonders bei groben Schlägen ist um längen besser als beim Monarchen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fresh_ozelot (22. Juli 2022)

Braucht noch jemand ein Antiknarz Kit? Ich habe eins über, das ich gegen Erstattung des Portos abgeben würde.


----------



## Dampfsti (10. August 2022)

Sers Leute, 
Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
Habt ihr das auch, wenns im Ballermodus etwas ruppiger zugeht, dass es euch die Bremsbeläge am HR auseinander drückt??
Bin seit langem mal wieder mit dem ICB unterwegs gewesen und hatte da des öfteren mal beim Bremsen ins Leere gegriffen
Sonst bin ich bis jetzt meistens zum Stolpern/Techniktrails fahren mit dem ICB unterwegs gewesen, da is das nicht aufgefallen.
Fahr übrigens ne MT7 mit 200er Scheibe am HR...
...Ja, die brauch ich zum rumtrialen


----------



## Scili (10. August 2022)

_Hopenutzer haben diesen Thread verlassen_


----------



## Dampfsti (11. August 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> _Hopenutzer haben diesen Thread verlassen_



Und das hilft mir jetzt genau wie weiter??


----------



## cocaine78 (11. August 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
> Habt ihr das auch, wenns im Ballermodus etwas ruppiger zugeht, dass es euch die Bremsbeläge am HR auseinander drückt??
> Bin seit langem mal wieder mit dem ICB unterwegs gewesen und hatte da des öfteren mal beim Bremsen ins Leere gegriffen
> ...


XT Bremse 180 HA, keine Probleme 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2022)

Hab mit ner MT Trailsport und 180er im Heck auch noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Sers Leute,
> Mal ne Frage in die Runde....
> Habt ihr das auch, wenns im Ballermodus etwas ruppiger zugeht, dass es euch die Bremsbeläge am HR auseinander drückt??
> Bin seit langem mal wieder mit dem ICB unterwegs gewesen und hatte da des öfteren mal beim Bremsen ins Leere gegriffen
> ...




Liegt wahrscheinlich 100% an deinem mitlenkendem Hinterbau. Vielleicht solltest du die Bremse schwimmend anschrauben 
Oder du hattest vorgestern einfach ungewohnt viel Luftdruck im Reifen!  🤔 

G.


----------



## Dampfsti (11. August 2022)

Möglich, dass das am Hinterbau liegt... naja mal schaun...
Evtl. die Bremse mal nochmal entlüften. Hab das Problem aber sonst noch an keiner Bremse gehabt...


----------



## schmitr3 (11. August 2022)

Wie sollte das am Hinterbau liegen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2022)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Wie sollte das am Hinterbau liegen?


Frag ich mich auch. Das ist ja ein festes Dreick, da müsste ja schon was (an)gebrochen sein dass der sich stark genug verwindet um die Beläge zur Seite zu drücken.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2022)

Die Scheibe ist an der Nabe befestigt und der Bremssattel am Rahmen + IBC Rahmen und 10cm Drehpunkt. Da bleiben die Kolben halt nur bei neuen Belägen oder frisch befüllter Bremse im Rumpeldipumpelgelände an Ort und Stelle.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Scheibe ist an der Nabe befestigt und der Bremssattel am Rahmen + IBC Rahmen und 10cm Drehpunkt. Da bleiben die Kolben halt nur bei neuen Belägen oder frisch befüllter Bremse im Rumpeldipumpelgelände an Ort und Stelle.
> 
> G.


Ja, schon klar wie das theoretisch funktioniert. Aber das ICB 2.0 ist ein Eingelenker, da ist der Hinterbau ein komplett verschweißtes Bauteil. Zwei Dreiecke verbunden mit dicken Yokes, keine Gelenke oder sonst was. Was soll sich da so verwinden dass die Scheibe die Beläge zurück drückt, ausser der Hinterbau ist an irgendwas weich geworden? Da müsste das bei Viergelenkern ja erst recht vorkommen. Normalerweise müsste man das dann eigentlich auch hören wenn die Scheibe so heftig schleift. 
Bei meinen Bremsen muss ich auch ein- zweimal pumpen bis neue Beläge anliegen.

Andererseits schreibt Dampfsti von "rumtrialen", da wäre es evtl tatsächlich mal angebracht sich den Hinterbau genauer anzuschauen ob da noch alles i.O. ist. Da kommen ja teilweise doch mal höhere Kräfte an der Bremse zusammen als bei Ottonormalusern.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar wie das theoretisch funktioniert. Aber das ICB 2.0 ist ein Eingelenker, da ist der Hinterbau ein komplett verschweißtes Bauteil. Zwei Dreiecke verbunden mit dicken Yokes, keine Gelenke oder sonst was. Was soll sich da so verwinden dass die Scheibe die Beläge zurück drückt, ausser der Hinterbau ist an irgendwas weich geworden? Da müsste das bei Viergelenkern ja erst recht vorkommen. Normalerweise müsste man das dann eigentlich auch hören wenn die Scheibe so heftig schleift.
> Bei meinen Bremsen muss ich auch ein- zweimal pumpen bis neue Beläge anliegen.
> 
> Andererseits schreibt Dampfsti von "rumtrialen", da wäre es evtl tatsächlich mal angebracht sich den Hinterbau genauer anzuschauen ob da noch alles i.O. ist. Da kommen ja teilweise doch mal höhere Kräfte an der Bremse zusammen als bei Ottonormalusern.



In dem Gelände wo das passiert hört man sicher keine Scheibe schleifen.
Aber ist eh ein Wunder das bei seinem, auf biegen und brechen Rumgehopse, das Rad noch so gut hält 
Und kaum fährt er mal wieder mit mir macht die Bremse Probleme 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. August 2022)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> auf biegen und brechen Rumgehopse, das Rad noch so gut hält


Joa, das war schon immer ein Problem dass viele Hinterbauten Zug in der Bremsaufnahme beim Rumhüpfen nicht abkönnen. Da legt halt kaum wer drauf aus. Deshalb --> gründlich auf beginnende Risse prüfen.


----------



## Dampfsti (14. August 2022)

So wenig wie das ICB bei mir bewegt wird, kann das (noch) nicht kaputt sein 

Werde mal meine Bremse (und den Hinterbau) nochmal checken, konnte mir das auch nicht weiter erklären, drum hab ich gefragt...
Aber so richtig stabil, bzw. Verwindungssteif ist der Hinterbau auch wieder nicht...
Fahren tut sich das aber sehr angenehm.

Der von der Fanes is auch net steifer und da hatte ich das noch nie...

Wahrscheinlich isses eine Summierung aller Umstände incl. 200er Bremse


----------



## Dampfsti (28. August 2022)

Bremse konnte noch nicht getestet werden, war bis jetzt nur wieder am rumspielen mit dem Teil😅😉
Hab aber vorsichtshalber meine MT7 mal entlüftet und gereinigt, mal schaun... 

Rahmen hat nix.. 



ShockRox_71 schrieb:


> Der Cane Creek db Air inline holt noch mal einiges an Performance aus dem Heck! Das Setup ist zwar aufwändig (low/highspeed Druck- und Zugstufe, Volumenspacer) aber man wird dafür belohnt. Das Gewippe beim Treten bekommt man fast vollständig ruhig gestellt und das Ansprechverhalten besonders bei groben Schlägen ist um längen besser als beim Monarchen! Anhang anzeigen 1360740



Gibts  bei den CC irgendwelche verschiedenen Tunes von Werk ab? (wie bei RS und Fox) 

Würde mir auch mal einen reinschmeißen. 

Der Monarch is irgendwie nicht das was ich mir so vorstelle. 

Wieviel Luftkammer Spacer hast du bei wieviel Fahrergewicht drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShockRox_71 (28. August 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Bremse konnte noch nicht getestet werden, war bis jetzt nur wieder am rumspielen mit dem Teil😅😉
> Hab aber vorsichtshalber meine MT7 mal entlüftet und gereinigt, mal schaun...
> 
> Rahmen hat nix..
> ...


Aloha!

Ob es einen anderen Tune gibt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Momentan fahre ich folgende Einstellung (von offen!) bei 92.5Kg fahrfertig:

175 psi ---> 30% Sag
LSC 16 clicks
HSC 2 1/4 U
LSR 12 clicks
HSR 3 3/4 U
Token 3 Streifen

Das Ganze mit 70mm Vorbau und Sattel 'n ticken nach vorne!

Dazu vorne die Helm MK2 Air mit (auch von offen):

90 psi ---> 25% Sag
LSC 6 clicks
HSC 3 clicks
LSR 5 clicks
Token: auf'm ersten Ring von oben

Ich mag's nicht so straff, sondern eher fluffig und schluckfreudig! Bietet trotzdem noch genug Gegenhalt bei aktiver Fahrweise, ist aber deutlich sensibler als mit RS Fahrwerk.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2022)

Du hast ja den aktuellen DB Inline drin. Einen Vergleich zum alten Modell, das damals auch in der Top Ausstattung drin war, hast Du nicht, oder?


----------



## ShockRox_71 (28. August 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du hast ja den aktuellen DB Inline drin. Einen Vergleich zum alten Modell, das damals auch in der Top Ausstattung drin war, hast Du nicht, oder?


Nope!
Nur zum Serien Monarchen mit dem M/L3 Tune, der mir zu "hackig" war.
Der liegt frisch geserviced im Regal, falls jemand interesse hat.


----------



## Dampfsti (28. August 2022)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Du hast ja den aktuellen DB Inline drin. Einen Vergleich zum alten Modell, das damals auch in der Top Ausstattung drin war, hast Du nicht, oder?



Das würde mich natürlich auch interessieren.


----------



## Dampfsti (8. September 2022)

Hab grad mal nen aktuellen DB Air Inline CS ins ICB gesteckt. Mit den Einstellungen von @ShockRox_71 komm ich mal garnicht klar.
Alles viel zu hart mit meinem Dämpfer.

Luftdruck fast der gleiche.

Muss mal noch ne Einstellfahrt machen aber bin jetzt schon beim Trockentest relativ in der Mitte des Einstellbereichs gelandet.

Bist du mit der HSC und HSR wirklich nur ne halbe bzw dreiviertel Umdrehung offen?
Hab da jetzt irgendwas um 1,5 Umdrehungen beim Trockentest im Hof eingestellt, alles andere war viel zu hart

Auch Lowspeed bin ich jetzt schon viel weiter auf als du, das wären bei dir 6 bzw 8 klicks auf gewesen.
Oder gibts evtl. doch verschiedene Abstimmungen.

Warum eigentlich wird im MTB-Sektor immer die Einstellung falsch angegeben.
Eine Dämpfereinstellung wird immer von Bypassventil zu aus angegeben, dann ist das aussagekräftig.
Da die letzten 2, 3 oder 4 Klicks in Richtung offen keine Wirkung mehr zeigen da das Ventil da schon offen ist und nur noch gegen den Anschlag gefahren wird.
Aber gut, beim MTB ist ja auch die Bremse falsch rum montiert

Mal sehn ob ich dies Wochenende noch nen Setup Run hinbring.

Ach Übrigens, das Problem mit der Bremse kam von ner nicht ganz sauber eingestellten Syntace Nabe.
Da hatten sich anscheinend die Lager nach dem Einpressen noch ein bisschen gesetzt und die Nabe somit ein geringes Axialspiel. Merkte man beim hinlangen nicht, aber ich konnte die Einstellmutter noch ein bisschen nachziehen.

Am Kronplatz hats nun den ganzen Tag funktioniert
Nur der Monarch und die Pike RCT3 waren etwas überfordert.
Einmal Herrnsteig mit Franz und Hans Vollgas ohne Pause und im letzten Viertel kein Grip mehr auf der Hinterhand


Und nochwas, 160mm 29er Pike in Verbindung mit nem 29er Vorderrad und 2.5er Minion drauf funktioniert bergab hervorragend.
HR mit nem 27.5x2.6er Maxxis Rekon.
Nur bergauf wirds dann langsam Grenzwertig...
Werde mein 27.5er Vorderrad wieder für die Trailbike Nutzung einbauen.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (9. September 2022)

Dampfsti schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nen aktuellen DB Air Inline CS ins ICB gesteckt. Mit den Einstellungen von @ShockRox_71 komm ich mal garnicht klar.
> Alles viel zu hart mit meinem Dämpfer.
> 
> Luftdruck fast der gleiche.
> ...



Shit! Bei HSC verschrieben: 2 1/4.
Sorry, hab's geändert.

Mit LSR und LSC weiter offen wippt sich mein Hinterbau blöde. Ich nutze mit meiner Einstellung sogar den Climbswitch, wenn mal etwas sportlicher bergauf gehen soll. Mit Climbswitch ist das Ding dann wirklich straff!
Ich guck mal auf den Karton aus welchem Jahr der ist. Der hat auf jeden Fall die blaue Dichtung, ist also nicht die erste Serie.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (9. September 2022)

Nope, der Aufkleber wurde vom Importeur überklebt. 
Aber dafür lag im Karton noch ein anderer "Einstell Zettel". Darauf stand LSR 12! Ich hab's dann am Dämpfer nochmal direkt kontrolliert und oben korrigiert. 
Asche auf mein kahles Haupt!
Habe die alten Zettel jetzt weggeschmissen und einen neuen mit Datum gemacht. 🤣


----------



## Dampfsti (13. September 2022)

Jetzt nach der ersten Testfahrt bin ich schon wesentlich näher an deinen Einstellungen   
Fühlt sich im Stand komisch an mit so weit zugedrehter Dämpfung, fährt aber nicht schlecht

Werde aber noch ein paar Setup Runs brauchen bis mir das Wirklich passt, werde meinen auch nochmal aufmachen und nen Ölwechsel machen, wer weiß wie lange das da schon drin ist 
Der Climbswitch ist auch mit wenig Funktion gesegt.

Neue Buchse muss ich vorn auch reinmachen, die von mir eingesetzte, gebrauchte Igus Buchse hat leider bissl Luft.


----------



## ShockRox_71 (13. September 2022)

Ach so, war das kein neuer?
Wenn der Climbswitch nicht funzt, sollte man mal ran. Der strafft eigentlich deutlich!😉
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wo Du mit deinem Setup landest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfsti (14. September 2022)

Na da bin ich auch gespannt, gestern hatt ich erstmal nen mords Abflug im Wald (der erste seit 2014) weil die Zugstufe nicht das getan hat was ich wollte... Hat mir massiv die Linie versaut und dann sprang mir da auf einmal ein Baum etwas nah an den Lenker ran  

Sagt mal, hat von euch wer den Vergleich ICB 2.0 zur Tofane 1.0???


----------



## ShockRox_71 (14. September 2022)

Roß und Reiter ok?

In Deiner Konfiguration muss das Gerät auch ziemlich hecklastig sein!
Deswegen fahre ich den Rebound auch langsam. 😉


----------



## Dampfsti (15. September 2022)

Klar alles ok, pferdchen ist gesund und der Reiter merkt halt, dass er nimmer 20 is

Deswegen muss ich mal schaun was ich jetz mach, entweder passende Komponenten zum Rahmen oder passender Rahmen zu den Komponenten


----------



## Dampfsti (11. Oktober 2022)

Also mein ICB Rahmen hat einen neuen Besitzer gefunden.
Hat doch nicht so gut zu meinem Einsatzzweck gepasst wie ich mir das gewünscht hab. 

Der Cane Creek DB Inline wär nun auch wieder übrig, da ich keinen passenden Rahmen dazu hab.
Falls wer Interesse hat, ist im Bikemarkt zu finden.
Hat mehr Potential als der Monarch, nur mit der Abstimmung war ich noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## Slow (9. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Thema Lagerwechsel:
ich weiß, es gibt wohl kaum überlebende ICB 2.0, aber da Schrauberzeit ist hilft es vielleicht dem ein oder anderem - Hier ne Kurzanleitung zum Lagerwechsel. Mir hätte es jedenfalls geholfen. Die Originallager sitzen extrem (!) stramm im Rahmen. Hauptlager war zusätzlich eingeklebt. Schläge von hinten auf die kleinen Lager im Hinterbau haben kaum geholfen, hingegen mehr den Lagersitz beschädigt. Leider muss man solche Dinge erst am eigenen Leib erfahren bis man es glaubt. )-;


----------

